# A moi la Bretagne !



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2004)

> J'ai rencontré ce matin
> Devant la haie de mon champ
> Une troupe de marins
> D'ouvriers, de paysans
> ...


 
    Apparemment nous sommes quelques bretons (de Bretagne et d'ailleurs) dans les parages....


    Allez, les bretons, comptez-vous !


  PS : J'ai oublié de citer les bretons de coeurs et ceux qui veulent immigrer !  
  Pas d'exclusive !  


*Les bretons de MacG :*






*macmarco*


----------



## dude (24 Juillet 2004)

J'ai vécu à Dinan pendant un petit moment... mais je ne suis pas breton.
 Malouin d'abord, Breton ensuite, et Français si il en reste....

 J'aime la Bretagne, le cidre, le chouchen, les galettes et les couilles aman au vrai beurre salé


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2004)

Je ne fais que passer juste pour dire que j'aime la Bretagne


----------



## chagregel (24 Juillet 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> J(...)les couilles aman au vrai beurre salé



    Les Koing Aman      

Alors 

Papa né à Dinan, 
Parents rencontrés à Rennes
maison à Saint Lunaire après exile parisien 
Copine de Dinan


----------



## chagregel (24 Juillet 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :*






*macmarco*
*chagregel*


----------



## duracel (24 Juillet 2004)

En bretagne, y'a que des alcolos et/ou des marins   

et des  cochons, masi ce n'est pas la même histoire


----------



## dude (24 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Les Koing Aman
> ....


 non non, les couilles aman . Dinan est une belle ville, et surtout, lieu où se passe la fete des remparts!  link :love:


----------



## guytantakul (24 Juillet 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> En bretagne, y'a que des alcolos et/ou des marins
> 
> et des  cochons, masi ce n'est pas la même histoire



Mais si, assuremment ! À mon avis tu n'y connais pas grand-chose 
Je suis breton, j'habite en bord de mer, je bois deux litres de vin chaque jour et je GRRMGHH, GFRTHFFGGHD, HRTYHJJFGR !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mais si, assuremment ! À mon avis tu n'y connais pas grand-chose
> Je suis breton, j'habite en bord de mer, je bois deux litres de vin chaque jour et je GRRMGHH, GFRTHFFGGHD, HRTYHJJFGR !



Chrui ?! Chrui ?! 

Ah Saint Malo ! :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Juillet 2004)

Vive la Bretagne J'y ai passé tout les été de mon adolescence "voileuse". Ses plages sa mer ses galettes et son chouchen....  Que du bonheur  :love: 

C'est là-bas (de Cancale au Cap Frehel) que j'ai appris à naviguer sur un dériveur. Avec une vraie mer qui remue un vrai vent qui souffle etdes plages avec des vagues (et pas plein de chairs affalées à cuire sous un soleil de plomb   )

Vive la Bretagne  :love:  :love:  :love: J'y retour en aout (Cap Frehel)


----------



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :*








*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul

*


----------



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Vive la Bretagne J'y ai passé tout les été de mon adolescence "voileuse". Ses plages sa mer ses galettes et son chouchen....  Que du bonheur  :love:
> 
> C'est là-bas (de Cancale au Cap Frehel) que j'ai appris à naviguer sur un dériveur. Avec une vraie mer qui remue un vrai vent qui souffle etdes plages avec des vagues (et pas plein de chairs affalées à cuire sous un soleil de plomb  )
> 
> Vive la Bretagne  :love:  :love:  :love: J'y retour en aout (Cap Frehel)


----------



## _m_apman (24 Juillet 2004)

Je suis pas breton non plus, mais j'ai passé presque deux ans à Brest pour mes études.
J'en garde de très bon souvenirs et des amis fidéles. J'y étais le week-end dernier.


----------



## alan.a (24 Juillet 2004)

Né à Rennes, vivant en ce moment près de Rouen (après avoir fait bcp d'autres de villes), famille paternelle entre l'Aber Wrach', Bécherel, Quiberon (Beg Rohu) et Saint-Malo, maison paternelle et de vacances pour moi quand mon père quitte Paramé.

Pour le côté maternel, c'est plus éxotique


----------



## alan.a (24 Juillet 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :*


*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*


----------



## macmarco (25 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Né à Rennes...


  Hé, hé, hé ! 
  Comme moi !


----------



## derennes (25 Juillet 2004)

moi pareil,
née a COMBOURG (évitez les jeux de mots vaseux,merçi....),habitant a rennes depuis l'age de un an.
donc breton et donc un peu con..forcément!
Mouarf!
DURACEL>moi je bois un tonneau d'eau de vie chaque matin et j'suis antropophage alors fais bien gaffe a pas laisser trainer un doigt sur la porte batie en ossements humains de ma hutte,si jamais tu te pointes en Breizhiee.
et je reçois internet grace a des combines de transport des données que j'ai avec les oiseaux!
Mouarf!


----------



## macmarco (25 Juillet 2004)

Euh.... "né", tu veux dire ? 
 

  Je me disais, avec un pseudo pareil.....


----------



## macmarco (25 Juillet 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :*




*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes

*


----------



## aricosec (25 Juillet 2004)

je suis un fils de roscanvel,venu un jour de saint brieuc

et de guingamp au cap fréhel,je suis aussi fils du vent
je ne cherche d'autres frontieres,je n'aurais jamais qu'un amante
c'est elle qui dort prés de la mer,c'est aussi la fille de dieu
 :love:


----------



## chagregel (25 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> je suis un fils de roscanvel,venu un jour de saint brieuc
> 
> et de guingamp au cap fréhel,je suis aussi fils du vent
> je ne cherche d'autres frontieres,je n'aurais jamais qu'un amante
> ...




Pffffff comment tu te la pétes....  :rateau:    

_De la pointe du décollé, si tu vois Frehel, c'est qu'il va pleuvoir. 
Si tu ne le vois pas, c'est qu'il pleut dèja _


----------



## duracel (25 Juillet 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> DURACEL>moi je bois un tonneau d'eau de vie chaque matin et j'suis antropophage alors fais bien gaffe a pas laisser trainer un doigt sur la porte batie en ossements humains de ma hutte,si jamais tu te pointes en Breizhiee.
> et je reçois internet grace a des combines de transport des données que j'ai avec les oiseaux!
> Mouarf!



Tu confirmes ainsi ma pensée.    







Duchesse Anne morlaix fesses du gwenn-ha-du


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2004)

Moi je suis né à Brest,
la ville la plus à l'ouest
et j'y mourrai, du reste...
à moins que d'un geste leste,
je ne retourne ma veste
...mais j'aime aussi les "guests"
même si j'ai eu une MST
une sombre histoire de feste
qui me concerne, peste !...


----------



## touba (25 Juillet 2004)

j'ai décidé de me faire de nouveaux amis aujourd'hui : je n'arrive pas à comprendre cet esprit régionaliste des bretons... dans un bon esprit certes, mais régionaliste.
tout le monde aime sa région, sa ville ou même son quartier mais il n'y a que les bretons pour amener leur drapeau partout : un concert ? on ramène son drapeau... une manifestation anti réformé sécu ? ya un drapeau breton... une caravane bretonne dans un camping ? ya le drapeau breton qui flotte... j'ai même vu au sénégal une pirogue de pêche avec un petit drapeau breton au vent, matelot breton qui en oublie la loi maritime qui veut qu'on affiche sur les embarcations le drapeau du pays dans lequel on est... c'est quand même extraordinaire de vouloir à tout prix montrer et démontrer qu'on est breton...
et maintenant un thread pour compter les bretons ! vous avez peur de quoi ? que tout à coup il ne reste plus de bretons dans le monde ?
est ce que je compte combien de user sont du pays de Pagnol ?
y'a-t-il un décompte prévu des alsaciens ? des parisiens ? des basques ?

j'aimerai bien comprendre ce qui vous pousse, amis bretons, à toujours vouloir vous faire remarquer partout où vous allez... on peut-être fier de sa région sans pour autant afficher partout ses origines.

oh bah touba quoi !


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2004)

C'est pas bien compliqué, en fait... (et je parie que tu t'en es douté).
C'est simplement parce que les bretons, c'est tous des cons ! 

...mais pour parler sérieusement, je me pose aussi souvent cette même question...
L'exode rural n'explique pas tout, mais conjugué à l'esprit de cette région enclavée par deux mers, à la langue bretonne (elle-même refoulée par l'état français il y a deux générations : défense de parler breton et de cracher par terre, pouvait-on lire un peu partout - véridique), font de la bretagne une terre d'exception, dont ses natifs sont fiers et esprit de corps aidant, portent bien haut leurs couleurs (un peu comme le groland, somme toute)


----------



## touba (25 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bien compliqué, en fait... (et je parie que tu t'en es douté).
> C'est simplement parce que les bretons, c'est tous des cons !


ça ne m'a jamais effleuré l'esprit !    



			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ...mais pour parler sérieusement, je me pose aussi souvent cette même question...
> L'exode rural n'explique pas tout, mais conjugué à l'esprit de cette région enclavée par deux mers, à la langue bretonne (elle-même refoulée par l'état français il y a deux générations : défense de parler breton et de cracher par terre, pouvait-on lire un peu partout - véridique), font de la bretagne une terre d'exception, dont ses natifs sont fiers et esprit de corps aidant, portent bien haut leurs couleurs (un peu comme le groland, somme toute)


_"un peu comme le groland, somme toute..."_
ah ouiiii ok je vois !
c'est bon j'ai compris... n'en rajoutez pas !  :love:  
ils sont fous ces bretons...


----------



## alan.a (25 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> j'ai décidé de me faire de nouveaux amis aujourd'hui : je n'arrive pas à comprendre cet esprit régionaliste des bretons... dans un bon esprit certes, mais régionaliste.
> tout le monde aime sa région, sa ville ou même son quartier mais il n'y a que les bretons pour amener leur drapeau partout : un concert ? on ramène son drapeau... une manifestation anti réformé sécu ? ya un drapeau breton... une caravane bretonne dans un camping ? ya le drapeau breton qui flotte... j'ai même vu au sénégal une pirogue de pêche avec un petit drapeau breton au vent, matelot breton qui en oublie la loi maritime qui veut qu'on affiche sur les embarcations le drapeau du pays dans lequel on est... c'est quand même extraordinaire de vouloir à tout prix montrer et démontrer qu'on est breton...
> et maintenant un thread pour compter les bretons ! vous avez peur de quoi ? que tout à coup il ne reste plus de bretons dans le monde ?
> est ce que je compte combien de user sont du pays de Pagnol ?
> ...



Bonjour Touba.

Je ne pense pas que les Bretons soient plus régionalistes que d'autres.
Les Marseillais traversent toute la France avec un maillot de l'OM, nous avec un drapeau.

Dans les campings, j'ai souvenir aussi de quelques drapeaux basques et suisses.

Peut-être que les Celtes aimaient les drapeaux, alors comme nous sommes cousins ...


----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2004)

Les Bretons, c'est comme les Suisses, mais Français : donc double handicap.


----------



## touba (25 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Touba.


Bonjour alan.a  



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que les Bretons soient plus régionalistes que d'autres.
> Les Marseillais traversent toute la France avec un maillot de l'OM, nous avec un drapeau.


oui les marseillais défendent leur club de foot, c'est pas vraiment pareil... puis sur le maillot de Rennes ya pas la petite étoile dorée...  



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Dans les campings, j'ai souvenir aussi de quelques drapeaux basques et suisses.


oui les basques sont un peu bretons dans ce cas là... pour les suisses c'est autre chose, ils sont à l'étranger et préviennent qu'ils sont suisses...  



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que les Celtes aimaient les drapeaux, alors comme nous sommes cousins ...


p'tet oui... 

toubaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Touba.
> 
> Je ne pense pas que les Bretons soient plus régionalistes que d'autres.
> Les Marseillais traversent toute la France avec un maillot de l'OM, nous avec un drapeau.
> ...



Et un stéréotype pour un Finn, il serait heureux de lire ça !


----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Touba.
> 
> Je ne pense pas que les Bretons soient plus régionalistes que d'autres.
> Les Marseillais traversent toute la France avec un maillot de l'OM, nous avec un drapeau.
> ...



Peut-être qu'un jour il y aura un drapeau unique qui féderera tous ceux qui aiment les drapeaux, qui sont fiers d'être nés là, dans cette région, dans ce département, dans ce bourg. Et fiers d'y être nés et de n'en avoir jamais bougé son cul, si ce n'est pour découvrir les différences (dans le mauvais sens du terme) que l'on peut trouver ailleurs. Ce jour là le monde sera plus simple, et pour ma part il y aura aucune difficulté a choisir un camp. Fier de suivre un drapeau, c'est a gerber (intervention personnelle). Mais ces forums ne sont pas l'endroit pour entrer dans ce genre de discussion.


----------



## touba (25 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être qu'un jour il y aura un drapeau unique qui féderera tous ceux qui aiment les drapeaux, qui sont fiers d'être nés là, dans cette région, dans ce département, dans ce bourg. Et fiers d'y être nés et de n'en avoir jamais bougé son cul, si ce n'est pour découvrir les différences (dans le mauvais sens du terme) que l'on peut trouver ailleurs. Ce jour là le monde sera plus simple, et pour ma part il y aura aucune difficulté a choisir un camp.


je suis pas trop là...
vous pouvez répéter ? :hein:


----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas trop là...
> vous pouvez répéter ? :hein:



Inutile, il suffit de relire. C'est ma vision du régionalisme et, par extension, du reste.


----------



## touba (25 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Inutile, il suffit de relire. C'est ma vision du régionalisme et, par extension, du reste.


si tu penses que c'est inutile de te faire comprendre par ceux qui ne suivent pas ton raisonnement même après avoir relu le texte plusieurs fois c'est pas grave Amok...

j'dois être bête...
bah zut moi qui croyait que.....................

bah touba !


----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> si tu penses que c'est inutile de te faire comprendre par ceux qui ne suivent pas ton raisonnement même après avoir relu le texte plusieurs fois c'est pas grave Amok...



Effectivement, ce n'est pas grave et je pense que tu as raison : c'est inutile.


----------



## touba (25 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, ce n'est pas grave et je pense que tu as raison : c'est inutile.


n'en rajoute pas : ta vision du régionalisme me saute aux yeux maintenant...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> n'en rajoute pas : ta vision du régionalisme me saute aux yeux maintenant...


----------



## touba (25 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


bah oui...


----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2004)

Bah oui. Il y a des soirs ou face à l'écran le monde parait vaste, même quand d'habitude il semble petit. Un coup d'ailes, et hop, le reveil se passe sur une terrasse, ailleurs, avec un soleil différent. On en oublie les échos des aéroports pour ne retenir que l'odeur chaude du macadam ou de la terre, et les sons qui montent de l'horizon. Alors, la Bretagne, Marseille, le pays Basque ou le reste...

Enfin, bref. Chacun son horizon, et a chacun son soleil. Une cigarette artisanale roulée dans du papier journal, face a un champ de baobabs vaudra toujours plus, pour moi, que tous les lieux de naissance du monde même si je sens parfois, à ma grande surprise, que mes pieds se muent en racines en certains lieux. Mais je ne le revendique pas : cette experience m'appartient, et elle n'est pas commune.

[Mode Amokien]

Bon, j'écrase, il ne faut pas me lancer là dessus. 
Laissez moi vivre avec mes idées a la con, et penser que le voyage est au coin de la rue, dans le papier d'un coupon de vol vierge ou dans la senteur d'un cou féminin. Dans tous les cas, je me retrouve nu, face a la découverte. Et à être à poil avec un drapeau, c'est ridicule 

Comprenne qui poura, ou voudra.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Fier de suivre un drapeau, c'est a gerber (intervention personnelle).


Malgré tout, j'aime assez suivre celui-ci :






Pas pour le sport et en dépit des salissures qu'on lui inflige (dopage, quand tu nous tiens...), mais bien pour le symbole qui est un symbole d'unité et de fraternité.
Alors, oui, s'il ne devait y avoir qu'un drapeau...


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Juillet 2004)

Bah ! Parfois c'est bien d'avoir des racines, de ce dire qu'on aime d'où l'on vient. L'appartenance à quelque chose ou à un groupe n'est pas forcément mauvais. Cela devient grâve lorqu'il est exclusif où excluant ; ce qui est dangereux c'est le communautarisme qui nous enferme dans une idéologie restrictive, qui nous faire considérer ce qui est différent comme impur et dangereux, qui nous empêche de nous enrichir de la différence des autres (tiens je crois que j'ai déjà dis ça sur un autre thread...).

Bretons, Alsaciens, Marseillais, Parisiens, Suisse, Belges, soyons fiers de ce que nous sommes et accueillant de la richesse des autres.

Nom de Zeuuuuuus© (c'est d'acutualité, n'est ce pas DocEvil) !!!


----------



## macmarco (26 Juillet 2004)

Je suis Rennais, Breton, Français, Européen, Citoyen du Monde.




  ....



  Décidément, certains ne comprendront jamais rien....


  Où avez-vous vu une quelconque revendication régionaliste ?


 Il suffit de dire qu'on est breton et fier de l'être pour passer pour un regionaliste/nationaliste ou autre connerie, adepte du replis sur soi, affligeant !

  Défendre une culture minoritaire, c'est défendre toutes les cultures minoritaires !

  La musique bretonne se marie à merveille avec les musiques des autres continents...

  En tant que breton, je me sens beaucoup plus proche de Kofi Yamgnane que du furher borgne de St Cloud !

 En lançant ce sujet, je me doutais bien qu'il y aurait les sempiternelles provocations éculées sur les bretons et la Bretagne (ça n'a pas loupé !), mais mon but n'était pas d'ouvrir un p... de débat sur le régionalisme (méa culpa, méa maxima culpa !)...

  Mon but était simplement d'ouvrir un sujet du style "l'anniversaire des matelots"....

  Maintenant, si ça vous dérange, on ferme !

  A vous de décider !











_PS : Ca se voit que je suis énervé ? _


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2004)

Bon et si on est de nulle part qu'est-ce qu'on fait ? 

Je ne pense pas que le problème soit d'être fier ou pas d'être de quelque part. Ce qui compte c'est le lien du coeur et sans doute rien d'autre. Pas besoin d'avoir un drapeau derrière lequel marcher pour se sentir de quelque part et pas besoin non plus de ne pas en avoir pour se sentir de nulle part. Il n'est pas non plus la peine de revendiquer son appartenance à un lieu, une religion, un territoire, un drapeau pour se sentir plus fort, plus sûr de ses valeurs ou de ce que l'on est. 

MacMarco, ton sujet est sans doute propice à ce genre de réflexion sur les conséquences du régionalisme et c'est tant mieux. Personne n'a dit que tu devais nier ton lien de coeur avec ta région. 
Par contre l'association faite entre se promener avec un drapeau breton et celui de se promener avec un tee-shirt de l'OM là franchement, le raccourci n'est pas banal. Si j'ai envie de me promener avec un tee-shirt d'Apple ou avec une carotte, ça veut dire quoi que je rêve de Steve ou de lapins toutes les nuits ?
Voilà, en fait le problème pourrait sans doute être là, dans l'ostentation tout simplement. Fort heureusement ces signes là sont souvent des clins d'oeil et rien de plus. Tant qu'ils le restent tout va pour le mieux mais, il faut se méfier de considérer tous les gens qui suivent le même drapeau ou qui portent le même tee-shirt comme ayant les mêmes valeurs que soi. Associer une idéologie à une image est dangereux en soi me semble-t-il tout comme faire d'un cas une généralité, que se soit de façon positive ou négative.


----------



## IceandFire (26 Juillet 2004)

A l'ouest...toujours plus à l'ouest..laisse tomber la neige Jean Marc....  demain elle sera bleue... 
Jaloux ils sont...Jaloux ils resteront....La bruyère et l'iode, le chouchen et les dolmens...
Dans tous les concerts ou manifestation sportive, tu vois un union gwen  et cela dans le monde entier...Eh oui, n'en déplaise aux jetors de sorts...  ne pas confondre non plus amour de sa terre (ou pas d'ailleurs, car heureusement on peut aimer la bretagne sans être forcément breton...) et nationalisme.
Et ça tout le monde ne peut pas en dire autant...
Le poison coule dans nos veines....La trahison sera vaine, car nos coeurs sont de Breizh....


----------



## chagregel (26 Juillet 2004)

Bon il part bien ce sujet...    :rateau: 

Pour être Breton de sang et de coeur mais Parisien de vie, il y a la une grande différence.
Le lien par la région, le département et la ville n'existe pas en région parisienne.
Au contraire, c'est la guerre.
D'un coté, on a "9-5 nique 7-8", "le 9-2 est dans la place", "Jamais je ne vivrai
ailleurs que dans le 16éme", "le 17éme? c'est après le périph?", "A Versailles, t'es rive droite ou rive gauche?".... .... ...
Quelque soit l'origine et la catégorie sociale, le Parisien se fait la guerre.

En Bretagne, l'unité se fait en fonction de la Region. Il est clair que le 
"Maloin d'abords, Breton ensuite, Français peut être, Européen si il en reste"
fait sourire mais il n'est pas révélateur du climat de sympathie créé par la région.
En revanche, il est clair que le Breton est snob et n'aime pas le Parisien (d'ailleurs qui 
aime le Parisien a par lui même?"

Bref, que les gens continuent à aller dans le sud, ça me va, tant que ma Bretagne reste comme elle est.


_Ouf... je suis pas sur d'avoir été clair la, il est tôt..._  :rateau:


----------



## _m_apman (26 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon il part bien ce sujet...    :rateau:
> 
> Pour être Breton de sang et de coeur mais Parisien de vie, il y a la une grande différence.
> Le lien par la région, le département et la ville n'existe pas en région parisienne.
> ...


 C'est bon : je crois que tous les clichés sont là !
Allez, je me barre avant de me faire casser la gueule !


----------



## Gilbertus (26 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bref, que les gens continuent à aller dans le sud, ça me va, tant que ma Bretagne reste comme elle est.



Pas Breton (si ce n'est de c½ur), mais d'accord avec toi !

C'est vrai que le débat part un peu en coui..... ! Mais bon il est difficile de parler d'où l'on vient et d'où l'on ne veut pas appartenir sans que cela devienne le gueguerre. Dans le monde entier ce sujet devient guerre tout court (et pas seulement par les mots...)

Alors apprenons la sagesse s'il est possible, et la compréhension de l'autre dans tous les cas. 

"La violence est le premier recours des insensés et le dernier des sages."


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon : je crois que tous les clichés sont là !
> Allez, je me barre avant de me faire casser la gueule !



Moi je reste. 

PS: Dis-moi qu'il le fait exprès !


----------



## melmor (26 Juillet 2004)

La découverte ou l'ignorance
Paroles: Morvan Lebesque. 


Le breton est-il ma langue maternelle ?
Non ! Je suis né à Nantes où on n'le parle pas.
Suis-je même breton ???... Vraiment, je le crois...
Mais de pur race !!!... Qu'en sais-je et qu'importe ?
Séparatiste ? Autonomiste ? Régionaliste ?
Oui et non... Différent...
Mais alors, vous n'comprenez plus :
Qu'app'lons-nous être breton,
Et d'abord, pourquoi l'être ?

Français d'état civil, je suis nommé français,
J'assume à chaque instant ma situation de français.
Mon appartenance à la Bretagne
N'est en revanche qu'une qualité facultative
Que je peux parfaitement renier ou méconnaître...

Je l'ai d'ailleurs fait...
J'ai longtemps ignoré que j'étais breton...
Français sans problème,
Il me faut donc vivre la Bretagne en surplus
Et pour mieux dire en conscience...
Si je perds cette conscience,
La Bretagne cesse d'être en moi.
Si tous les bretons la perdent,
Elle cesse absolument d'être...

La Bretagne n'a pas de papiers,
Elle n'existe que si à chaque génération
Des hommes se reconnaissent bretons...

A cette heure, des enfants naissent en Bretagne...
Seront-ils bretons ? Nul ne le sait...
A chacun, l'âge venu, la découverte... ou l'ignorance !


----------



## _m_apman (26 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je reste.
> 
> PS: Dis-moi qu'il le fait exprès !


Allez, je veux bien rester un peu ! Suis pas un lâche, quand même !
Concernant la deuxième question, je ne sais pas trop. Disons que j'accepte le fait qu'il ne soit pas bien réveillé comme circonstance atténuante !  

Sinon, pour semer le trouble, je dirais juste que quand cette forte identité bretonne sert la culture et les animations de le région, je trouve ça très bien. Le reste m'agace un peu.


----------



## chagregel (26 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: Dis-moi qu'il le fait exprès !



   mais non............     :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (26 Juillet 2004)

Bien que je n'y sois pas né, j'y ai des attaches profondes (j'y ai également fait mes premiers pas) et il n'est pas exclu que je vienne m'y installer un jour.

Et, soit dit en passant, je connais également des alsaciens et des basques fiers de leur "pays". Le régionnalisme a d'ailleurs de bons côtés, quand il n'est pas utilisé à outrance


----------



## aricosec (26 Juillet 2004)

alors MACMARCO ! contrarié ? le vert a encore frappé  

ont attend ton listage  
.
"et merde pour le roi d'angleterre,qui nous a déclaré la guerre"
.
faisez en tautan vous du midi 
.
ps: les fautes sont exprés,inutile de chialler ici


----------



## nato kino (26 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> ...
> j'aimerai bien comprendre ce qui vous pousse, amis bretons, à toujours vouloir vous faire remarquer partout où vous allez... on peut-être fier de sa région sans pour autant afficher partout ses origines.



Même chose pour les autocollants à la pomme sur les lunettes arrières ou les haillons des voitures, c'est pas bien méchant finalement.

Comme dans tout port qui se respecte il y a un bar du port, il y aura toujours un breton pour y boire un verre.   :style:


----------



## alan.a (26 Juillet 2004)

J'ai l'impression que mon comparatif rapide entre un maillot de l'OM et un drapeau breton à posé quelques problèmes.

Je voulais juste dire qu'il y avait aussi peu d'importance à afficher son attachement à la Bretagne (ou une autre région) à travers un drapeau qu'a afficher son attachement à un club de foot au travers d'un maillot (ou à Apple par un autocollant sur la lunette arrière de sa voiture).

Je suis Breton, j'aime la Bretagne, et de voir un drapeau me fait penser à elle, rien de plus.
Je ne rêve pas d'une Bretagne indépendante, sclérosée et xénophobe.
J'aime bien rencontrer les étrangers, les touristes et leur faire découvrir les petits coins. 
Quand ils viennent en Bretagne, pour visiter ou s'installer, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'ils me volent "ma" Bretagne, je suis heureux qu'ils aiment la même région que moi.

De plus, je suis né en Bretagne, mais je n'y ai jamais vécu plus de 6 mois. Je ne vois pas pourquoi je serai plus "breton" qu'un Alsacien installé en Bretagne depuis 20 ans.

Après 13 années cumulées d'expatriation et 35 déménagements, la Bretagne a toujours été le coin de retour, c'est le centre immuable vers lequel je retourne toujours, pour retrouver ma famille et des paysages que j'aime.


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2004)

Mouais, vu de l'extérieur, on peut sembler unis et cons, comme çà...

Mais de l'intérieur, c'est pas pareil ! Rien à voir, Non, non !
On peut pas se blairer entre les paysans (les gars de la terre) et les pêcheurs (les gars de la côte).
Pas question (il y a de ça 60 ans partout et encore dans beaucoup de familles à l'heure actuelle) de se marier avec un "terrien" pour une "merrienne" et vice-versa.

Alors, mettez bien vous ça dans le crâne : il n'y a pas d'esprit breton ! On fait semblant quand on est cuit et c'est tout (FLB machin, Roc Tredudon bidule) ! 

En vrai on est juste des gros cons qui picolent


----------



## macmarco (26 Juillet 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)   







*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec



*
*  MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2004)

Je m'étonne de ne pas voir bassman intervenir sur ce sujet. 
Doit pas y avoir l'adsl aux deux alpes, j'imagine


----------



## nato kino (26 Juillet 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)   







*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## zed (26 Juillet 2004)

je suis né et j'ai vécu 20 ans à lorient, ville du biniou, des merlus et du chouchen frelatée !

Là je suis à Nantes, ville du rien...


----------



## krystof (26 Juillet 2004)

zed a dit:
			
		

> je suis né et j'ai vécu 20 ans à lorient, ville du biniou, des merlus et du chouchen frelatée !
> 
> Là je suis à Nantes, ville du rien...



Faux ! A Nantes, il y a au moins la Biscuiterie Nantaise, et donc, ses fameux BN


----------



## macmarco (26 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Les bretons de MacG :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zed (26 Juillet 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Faux ! A Nantes, il y a au moins la Biscuiterie Nantaise, et donc, ses fameux BN


A nantes ya BN et LU...

Mais ya rien d'autre.... Ah si ya plein de centre leclerc


----------



## macmarco (26 Juillet 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)   









*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed

*


----------



## IceandFire (26 Juillet 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)   

*macmarco*
*iceandfire*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed
*


----------



## macmarco (26 Juillet 2004)

Petit essai avant màj...


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2004)

bon... 
je n'ai absolument aucun problème avec les bretons qui défendent leur bretagne... pas plus qu'avec les basques qui défendent leur pays... ...basque. 
et même si on les entend moins, surement que les alsaciens défendent autant que vous, amis bretons, leurs traditions et cultures... ça doit d'ailleurs être valable pour toutes les régions de france.
je note simplement que vous êtes à peu près les seuls à emporter votre drapeau partout où vous allez, et si j'ai fait la remarque dans ce thread c'était plutôt une démarche sociologique afin de comprendre ce qui m'étonne.
et il me semble que le fait d'afficher le drapeau breton en Auvergne par exemple c'est une revendication régionaliste : je suis en auvergne mais surtout je suis breton.
je suis un amoureux fou de ma région de naissance, la provence, et partout où je vais (et Dieu sait si je voyage) je parle avec amour, d'abord de mon pays et ensuite de ma région mais en aucun cas il me viendrait à l'esprit de ramener mon drapeau régional et surtout de le hisser partout où je me pose...

il n'y avait aucune mauvaise arrière pensée dans ma question mais apparement le sujet excite vos vieux démons...

allez va ! Kenavo !

toubaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## macmarco (26 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> bon...
> je n'ai absolument aucun problème avec les bretons qui défendent leur bretagne... pas plus qu'avec les basques qui défendent leur pays... ...basque.
> et même si on les entend moins, surement que les alsaciens défendent autant que vous, amis bretons, leurs traditions et cultures... ça doit d'ailleurs être valable pour toutes les régions de france.
> je note simplement que vous êtes à peu près les seuls à emporter votre drapeau partout où vous allez, et si j'ai fait la remarque dans ce thread c'était plutôt une démarche sociologique afin de comprendre ce qui m'étonne.
> ...


  Si tu veux comprendre, quelques pistes :
 Géographie/histoire/sociologie/économie : situation excentrique tournée vers la mer, pauvreté = émigration économique, culture minoritaire brimée(il n'y a pas si longtemps que cela, les bretons n'osaient pas s'affirmer comme tels ! Merci Alan Stivell !)...


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

En souvenir de la mère Denis le breton exhibe son bout de tissus délavé partout où il va, non par régionalisme mais par respect de la république, car, se promenant traditionnellement en bateau, le breton a obligation d'emporter son drapeau. Il le porte au dessus du drapeau français, car il a conquis l'océan avant la gare montparnasse. :hosto:

Mais à part ça, le breton présente l'avantage de ne pas essayer de vous vendre des santons à Noël.


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux comprendre, quelques pistes :
> Géographie/histoire/sociologie/économie : situation excentrique tournée vers la mer, pauvreté = émigration économique, culture minoritaire brimée(il n'y a pas si longtemps que cela, les bretons n'osaient pas s'affirmer comme tels ! Merci Alan Stivell !)...


un peu léger quand même... comme pistes argumentaires.

situation *excentrique* tournée vers la mer ? : :mouais: 
pauvreté ? : la Bretagne région la plus pauvre de toute l'histoire de France ?
culture minoritaire brimée ? : z'étes quand même pas les seuls...
émigration économique ? : seulement vous ?

non désolé c'est trop juste, 
la réponse se trouve ailleurs... 

bah oui...


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> En souvenir de la mère Denis le breton exhibe son bout de tissus délavé partout où il va, non par régionalisme mais par respect de la république, car, se promenant traditionnellement en bateau, le breton a obligation d'emporter son drapeau. Il le porte au dessus du drapeau français, car il a conquis l'océan avant la gare montparnasse.


bah voilà !    
suffisait de demander à Grug !


----------



## aricosec (26 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> il n'y avait aucune mauvaise arrière pensée dans ma question mais apparement le sujet excite vos vieux démons...
> 
> allez va ! Kenavo !
> 
> toubaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


.
mais non,cher frérot de marmite,si l'on se rencontre un jour,je me baladerais avec un
drapeau,marmite ROUGE sur fond vert,ainsi tu me reconnaitras,de la meme maniere
le fait de se balader avec le drapeau breton,c'est un message,
"viens y voir mon gars,il ya du cidre et des nanas"
tu peus quand meme pas inviter tout le monde, 
donc seul les concernés(en un seul mot GUYTAN )savent ou est la direction
de l'abreuvoir,pas plus dif ..,
.
avoue que je t'aime bien toi,  ,ne le repete pas


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> mais non,cher frérot de marmite,si l'on se rencontre un jour,je me baladerais avec un
> drapeau,marmite ROUGE sur fond vert,ainsi tu me reconnaitras,de la meme maniere
> le fait de se balader avec le drapeau breton,c'est un message,
> ...


si c'est toi qui le dit, frérot de marmite, alors je m'incline... 
euh pour le cidre et les nanas on fait comment ???   :love: 

hi hi hi...
toubaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## Gilbertus (26 Juillet 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)   








*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed
[*]Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
*

Huguenot par mes origines
Lyonnais de naissance (Que dis-je ! Croix-Roussien de naisssance   )
Breton de c½ur
Belge d'adoption

Qui dit mieux !

(j'aurais bien dit Français, Européen et citoyen du monde.. Mais ça fait un peu prétentieux...


----------



## alan.a (26 Juillet 2004)

Breton de naissance par accident politique (fuite du Mozambique à cause de la guerre d'indépendance), mais famille paternelle bretonne.
Néo calédonien par moitié
Biberonné dans les ruelles du quartier de la Plaka, à Athènes
Mis en route dans les montagnes du Zagros Iranien (nouvelle fuite après le renversement du Shah)
Developpement sous les embruns et le soleil du Cap de Bonne Espérance
Finitions dans la douce polution parisienne (nouvelle fuite en Normandie)
Et Normand d'adoption. (fuite en Suisse pdt un an pour y planquer mon Ragusa)

J'ai gardé les grandes lignes, c'est bien suffisant comme ça.


----------



## alan.a (26 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> viens y voir mon gars,il y a du cidre et des nanas



Jusqu'a présent, c'est le meilleur argument


----------



## alan.a (26 Juillet 2004)

En faisant mon expresso du soir, il m'est venu une idée sur cette "prolifération" des drapeaux à l'étranger.

Le breton est très sentimental, délicat et sensible (bon ok j'arrête), et que loin de la région qu'il aime, en plantant un drapeau, peut-être espère il espère attirer d'autre breton pour partager cette même nostalgie autour d'une galette saucisse  (parce que le breton est aussi partageur ... quand il n'est plus en Bretagne ... )


----------



## aricosec (27 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> (parce que le breton est aussi partageur ... quand il n'est plus en Bretagne ... )


.
ta raison,parce que *ça* au mois de septembre,pas question de partager  
.
pas fou l'arico


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2004)

L'Arico ! Derrière toi ! Un requin !


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'Arico ! Derrière toi ! Un requin !


  L'Arico ! Devant toi ! Une fille !  :affraid:


----------



## aricosec (27 Juillet 2004)

la voila  
.

au petit jour sur un rocher,je tenais une sacrée gaule
une belle qui s'faisait bronzer,me dit mon gars t"est bien monté
a ce moment je l'avoue là,j'avoue que j'en étais trés fier
quand une femme vous dit ça,c'est qu"elle a une idée derriere
minutieusement je m'préparais,a lui montrez mon experience
tout me disant quel toupet,serait elle un grand puit de science ?
et c'est d'un seul coup de poignet,que je fis remonter la bête
mais déja son oeil se voilait,car ce n'était qu'un poisson frais


----------



## davidcaro2 (27 Juillet 2004)

hé hé , y a moi aussi
Bon c'est la limite mais Vitré (35) c'est aussi en Bretagne?


----------



## macmarco (27 Juillet 2004)

davidcaro2 a dit:
			
		

> hé hé , y a moi aussi
> Bon c'est la limite mais Vitré (35) c'est aussi en Bretagne?


  Bah, bien sûr, voisin !


----------



## macmarco (27 Juillet 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)





*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
*
*IceandFire    
*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2
*


----------



## derennes (28 Juillet 2004)

moi j'ajouterai que le drapeau breton je le trouve vachement fasheune..blanc et noir,fleurdelisée....
Deuxio,je n'aime pas trop l'idée d'etre un citoyen du monde ,non pas que je ne la trouve pas vertueuse mais je trouve simplement qu'elle est dangereusement utopiste et qu'elle ne nomme rien.
y aurait il un terre peuplée de citoyens du monde,ils porteraint quand meme un drapeau 'le drapeau de citoyens du monde' comme il existe un drapeau de 'la paix'.bref drapeau toujours....
Mettons que je me dise citoyen du monde,si je vais au tchad,on va vite me faire comprendre que je ne suis pas tchadien,si je vais au USA,on va vite me faire comprendre que je suis français;si je vais en corée du nord ,on va vite me faire comprendre que je ne suis pas un coréen du nord.
alors ,nous autres les bretons ,qui sommes pas des moitiés de cons,on a compris le trucn devance l'appel! on se pointe directos en disant 'bah nous c'est qu'on est des bretons!picétout!
Plus sérieusementl,le monde est ainsi fait depuis que l'homme est l'homme.Pourquoi et au nom de quoi le nier?Chaque peuple possede sa propre culture,sa propre poétique,laquelle fermente dans sa langue,dans ses coutumes,dans sa géographie ,et ca il faut le respecter.C'est la richesse des nations!
Au siecle dernier ceux qui ont piétiné cette notion là furent stalline et hitler,ne l'oublions pas.
Stalline pensait que les cultures minoritaires devaientt s'effacer devant une culture unificatrice, au mépris des drapeaux regionaux,aux mépris des peuples et de leur traditions.on a vu les millions de morts que ça a crée...en siberie,dans les goulags.
voila,c'était juste pour dire qu'il faut se méfier de l'idée d'un monde empli d'une seule nation ('les citoyens du monde',citoyens fantomes,citoyens de nulle part surtout),comme il faut se méfier des ultra regionnalistes car c'est l'avers et l'envers d'une meme piece:la négation de la l'autre en ce qu'il est différent.


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

Staline, un seul L


----------



## derennes (28 Juillet 2004)

deux ailes c'est pour donner plus d'envol a mon propos!


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> deux ailes c'est pour donner plus d'envol a mon propos!


----------



## derennes (28 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Laissez moi vivre avec mes idées a la con, et penser que le voyage est au coin de la rue, dans le papier d'un coupon de vol vierge ou dans la senteur d'un cou féminin. Dans tous les cas, je me retrouve nu, face a la découverte. Et à être à poil avec un drapeau, c'est ridicule
> 
> Comprenne qui poura, ou voudra.



Meme quand tu es nu,tu te ballades toujours avec un drapeau.
un drapeau interieur,un drapeau culturel:celui que façonne ta langue maternelle et a fortiori,ta langue,ta sensibilité aux choses,aux evenments,aux idées,a l'histoire.
Un homm nu,ca n'existe pas,un homme nu,c'est un homme qui a caché 
ses fringues,rien de plus.
c'est selon moi  tres illusoire de se croire nu face au ciel!
le poete rené char disait' on habite que le lieu que l'on quitte' avec raison.Pour pouvoir critiquer ce qu'est un drapeau ,il faut necessairement,au préalable en avoir eu un.
En quoi un drapeau,ca n'est pas si idiot que ça ....


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juillet 2004)

sans parler des sous-vêtements petit drapeau


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Meme quand tu es nu,tu te ballades toujours avec un drapeau.
> un drapeau interieur,un drapeau culturel:celui que façonne ta langue maternelle et a fortiori,ta langue,ta sensibilité aux choses,aux evenments,aux idées,a l'histoire.
> Un homm nu,ca n'existe pas,un homme nu,c'est un homme qui a caché
> ses fringues,rien de plus.
> ...



Il me semble qu'avoir la volonté de laisser son drapeau culturel de côté à certaines occasions afin de se retrouver le plus nu possible face au monde, même si c'est difficile, est faire preuve de beaucoup d'intelligence.
Èvidemment qu'on ne peut pas tout oublier mais en avoir la volonté, c'est déjà avoir la volonté de regarder le monde avec un oeil neuf. C'est aussi avoir la volonté de faire un peu de place.


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

moi les drapeaux, ça me fait chier...

heureusement en Picardie, on en a pas alors qu'on fut français bien après ces cons de Bretons  , qu'on a causé notre langue (qui n'est pas un patois) bien après les bretons.* 

pour la culture minoritaire brimée, je ne pense pas que vous soyez plus à plaindre que tous les autres cultures minoritaires françaises dont les patois (et/ou langues car il faut aussi penser aux corses, aux basques qui sont bien là en Europe bien avant tout le monde, aux catalans, aux alsaciens germanophones, à nos amis de l'occitanie, etc...), vous fûtes surtout comme les Corses et les Basques agités pendant le XXème siècle par des courants indépendantistes qui ont marqué les esprits (à défaut d'être intelligents et pacifistes) alors que les autres "cantons" de France se sont rangés à la règle commune d'où ce que vous appelez bien maladroitement "fierté". Oui, vous pouvez être fier de votre belle région, ce n'est pas cela que je critique ni que vous soyez fiers d'en être issu ni que vous soyez fiers des gens de là-bas (quoique là, ça devient peut-être trop général) mais de grâce évitez-nous les clichés régionalistes limite complexe d'inférioté genre "les bretons sont etc...". Même si je ne pense que du bien des Bretons, ce genre de discours me fait toujours froid dans le dos pour ce qu'il contient de dangereux potentiellement (après si en plus vous y rajoutez votre drapeau... on peut débobiner de manière radicale assez aisément par n'importe quel truchement)


*en 14/18, nous avons donné un mot célèbre à la France : la bouteille, remerciez-nous !


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

nota : il parait que j'ai des chances d'aller habiter en Bretagne d'ici quelques temps, cool !


----------



## derennes (28 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi les drapeaux, ça me fait chier...


lol,le drapeau européen il te fait chier?.le drapeau français il te fait chier?serieusement?
De plus la bretagne ne se pense pas comme une région mais comme une entité culturelle (avec une culture,une langue,une terre,une histoire qui lui est propre, bref,ce qui caractérise une nation)
apres on peut trouver ca çon ou pas,c'est selon chacun.
C'est idem pour les corses,les basques,ce sont des peuples a fortes identités culturelles.
la bretagne ne se victimise pas vis a vis de l'histoire,elle entend juste
assurer la perenité de sa culture.est-méprisable?certes non.


----------



## aricosec (28 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> nota : il parait que j'ai des chances d'aller habiter en Bretagne d'ici quelques temps, cool !


.
ça m'etonnerai que tu passe la frontire MIMILE  ,j'ai donné ton signalement,les mecs qui 
debarquent des stats,va faire chaud pour eux,qui viennent degueulasser nos plages
avec leurs consortiums pétrolifereus , go ton L.A  
remarque ta poulette du moment a une chance :love: :love: 
assis la sur le capot de ta caisse


----------



## alan.a (28 Juillet 2004)

Tu y seras bien mieux qu'a Paris !!! 
J'ai tenté une migration il y a un an, mais pas de poste pour ma femme, qui est notre garantie salariale (a ces fonctionnaires )
Et puis le prix des maisons ... J'attends d'hériter, ce sera plus économique ...


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> lol,le drapeau européen il te fait chier?.le drapeau français il te fait chier?serieusement?.



serieusement, oui.

tous les drapeaux, petit

forte identité culturelle ? merci de la nier aux autres régions, tu fais vachement progresser le débat, tu ne serais pas un peu limité géographiquement question réflexion ? la différence entre toi et toi l'ami, c'est que je ne suis pas plus attaché à telle ou telle région de France. je suis d'origine lusitano-picarde comme le souligne à chaque fois un autre modérateur, dans le picard de mes origines je compte sur 50% de belge... alors tu sais, la France, je la regarde un peu comme "un importé" et avec un recul aussi grand que mon attachement à la France (mais  ni à son drapeau ni à d'autres trucs étrangers à mes conceptions d'importé)

mais je suis comme toi, j'aime ma région, sauf qu'au lieu de me "gargariser" d'une pseudo identité culturelle forte (ce que la picardie a aussi, si tu ne le sais pas, c'est surement par manque de culture, comme la bourgogne ou bien d'autres régions de france étant restés longtemps en dehors de la couronne royale) je préfère faire vivre cette région par autre chose qu'un pseudo-traditionnalisme pesant. Mais en tenatn de faire résonner ces traditions dans un contexte actuel. Tu fais ça toi au lieu de pleurnicher ?

Quand j'entends parler de nation, là, je trouve que tu te branles un peu trop la nouille, la bretagne ne fut jamais une nation à peine une province de la couronne. Nation c'est autre chose... 

une nation n'existe que si elle est pérenne seule, hors la bretagne ne le fut jamais. arrête d'essayer de nous faire croire que la Bretagne existe sans la France, ce ne fut jamais le cas historiquement. dont acte. pas plus que le Pays Basque et la Corse donc... 

et tu pourras parler de nation quand tu en auras appris la définition et que tu auras mangé ta soupe, ce n'est pas un mot avec lequel on joue à la légère. seuls les cons d'indépendantistes qui tuent des gens se le permettent, choisis ton camp avec intelligence...


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tu y seras bien mieux qu'a Paris !!!



si j'y vais, ce sera seulement pour vivre avec des gens que j'aime. et ça, je peux le faire dans pas mal d'endroits.


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2004)

D'accord avec Alem ! 
Moi je suis Franco-Suisso-Italo-Jurassien-Bourguignon-Auvergnat ... De l'identité culturelle y en a ! Et les gens qui se recroquevillent sur une communauté et les 'traditions' ont tendance à ne pas progresser. 
Plutôt que d'apprendre une langue qui n'apporte rien de plus (si ce n'est de la nostalgie) que la langue officielle, pourquoi ne pas prendre ce temps d'apprentissage pour former les jeunes à des choses plus utiles dans leur future vie ? 
Certains affirment qu'on perd quelque chose en laissant disparaitre ces identités culturelles ... Moi je pense simplement que comme les êtres vivants, il y a renouvellement. Si on suivait ce raisonnement, il faudrait réapprendre aussi le celte antique, le latin, les milliers de patois ... On a mieux à faire. Personnellement, je ne suis pas un Jurassien (pourtant j'aime la région où j'habite), je ne suis pas fier d'être Français (même si j'aime mon pays), ni européen (et pourtant je voudrais qu'elle avance cette Europe), ni quoi que ce soit d'autre. les animaux n'ont pas de frontières ... moi non plus.


----------



## zed (28 Juillet 2004)

Ya un gros amalgame qui est fait entre défense d'une identité culturelle et revendication d'un statut de nation.


Moi je suis breton, j'aime beaucoup cette région. Elle a un héritage culturel qui tend à s'effacer si on ne fait rien. L'héritage culturel n'a rien à voir avec quelques revendications politiques d'agités du bocal.

La Bretagne a une langue, une culture et une histoire qui lui est propre. Défendre et promouvoir cette identité culturelle, c'est défendre ce qui fait la bretagne et les bretons.

D'ailleurs si vous allez en Bretagne vous entendrez plus parler d'identité culturelle bretonne que d'identité nationale bretonne. Les Bretons dans leur immense majorité (vérifions les chiffres de l'UDB aux elections) ne parlent pas et ne sont pas intéressé par une quelconque autonomie.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> D'accord avec Alem !
> Moi je suis Jurassien



Enfin quelqu'un de bien sur ce forum


----------



## zed (28 Juillet 2004)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] 
Quand j'entends parler de nation, là, je trouve que tu te branles un peu trop la nouille, la bretagne ne fut jamais une nation à peine une province de la couronne. Nation c'est autre chose... 

une nation n'existe que si elle est pérenne seule, hors la bretagne ne le fut jamais. arrête d'essayer de nous faire croire que la Bretagne existe sans la France, ce ne fut jamais le cas historiquement. dont acte. pas plus que le Pays Basque et la Corse donc... 
[/QUOTE]La Bretagne fut indépendante de 826 à 1488


----------



## derennes (28 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> serieusement, oui.
> 
> 
> Quand j'entends parler de nation, là, je trouve que tu te branles un peu trop la nouille, la bretagne ne fut jamais une nation à peine une province de la couronne. Nation c'est autre chose...
> ...



je crois que tu confonds tout lol par un manque évident de culture générale.
La corse était déja une nation ,avec un peuple,du temps des romains,ouvre un livre d'histoire.
Comme cela t'a été rapellé la bretagne a été une nation avant d'etre illégalement annexé par la france(là aussi livre d'histoire),les bretons et leur cousins,les irlandais étaient un peuple a part entiere avant qu'ils fussent pour la plupart chassés par les Angles et les Saxes de ce que l'on apelle aujourd'ui la Grande bretagne(anglo saxonne).
ps:en bretagne on a jamais tué personne sur ces motifs là donc modere un peu tes propos car ils virent carrément a l'extremisme.
c'est drole que des gens nient la bretagne meme dans son histoire,c'est du dernier mépris!


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :






: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)




*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
*
*IceandFire       
*
*Grug*
*davidcaro*


----------



## nato kino (28 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Enfin quelqu'un de bien sur ce forum



Tu dis ça pour les pipes ? :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2004)

Quand je pense qu'en quelque posts, on est passé du XXIe siècle au temps des romains, je me dis que d'ici peu on va remonter au Jurassique ! On demandera alors à Supermoquette s'il n'a pas trouvé une éponge qui brandissait un drapeau quelconque au bout d'un de ses spicules !    :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ça pour les pipes ? :mouais:



C'était Saint-Claude et pas Saint Maclou ! Quoique ?! :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juillet 2004)

Moi, j'aime les drapeaux, et en CTF, je tuerai facilement pour le garder, et aussi pour le récupérer ! (faut être issus de la cave à MacG pour comprendre).
Mais pour en revenir à l'actualité du thread, je me sens plus geek que breton dans toutes mes actions depuis une bonne dizaine d'années. 
Drapeau avec une pomme zébrée, puis dézébrée, drapeau gwen a du, drapeau français, drapeau de mes couilles (euh... on a droit, quand c'est pour rire, non ?... )


----------



## derennes (28 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense qu'en quelque posts, on est passé du XXIe siècle au temps des romains, je me dis que d'ici peu on va remonter au Jurassique ! On demandera alors à Supermoquette s'il n'a pas trouvé une éponge qui brandissait un drapeau quelconque au bout d'un de ses spicules !    :mouais:



lol,les premiers hommes avaient surement un drapeau ou quelque chose de symbolique qui attestait de leur appartenance a un groupe quelconque.


----------



## alan.a (28 Juillet 2004)

Moi j'aime le drapeau de la Bretagne parce qu'il me renvoie à une région que j'aime (comme le drapeau normand d'ailleurs). Si un jour il doit devenir le drapeau d'une nation, il aura aussi peu d'intérêt pour moi que le drapeau français. 
Je me rabattrai alors sur le drapeau du pays Gallo  
A l'indépendance du pays Gallo, je prendrais le drapeau de Saint Malo. 
A l'indépendance de Saint-Malo, je prendrais celui de Paramé
A l'indépendance de Paramé, je commencerai à songer à un drapeau pour la maison


----------



## derennes (28 Juillet 2004)

moi j'aime bien le drapeau français,il a été brandi par des gens qui sont morts
pour que nous soyons des citoyens libres.
c'est quelque chose que je respecte comme l'hymne qui va avec.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

Hola ! Frères français ... ...   ... et si au lieu de vous bastonner entre vous vous trouviez une cause commune, en l'occurence, nous ... les belges !!!!!   
avouez qu'avec nos frites, nos moules, nos gueuzes, nos 3 langues nationales +  patois et dialectes divers, notre famille royale et tout le reste, on a de quoi vous contenter ! non ???     
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## zed (28 Juillet 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime bien le drapeau français,il a été brandi par des gens qui sont morts
> pour que nous soyons des citoyens libres.
> c'est quelque chose que je respecte comme l'hymne qui va avec.


 
_marchons, marchons...._
_qu'un sang impur _
_abreuve nos sillons_


sniff... c'est vrai que c'est beau


----------



## alan.a (28 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Hola ! Frères français ... ...   ... et si au lieu de vous bastonner entre vous vous trouviez une cause commune, en l'occurence, nous ... les belges !!!!!
> avouez qu'avec nos frites, nos moules, nos gueuzes, nos 3 langues nationales +  patois et dialectes divers, notre famille royale et tout le reste, on a de quoi vous contenter ! non ???
> :love:  :love:  :love:



C'est juste !!!

Je crois que les belges ont en plus un sens de la dérision et du futile qui nous fait bien défaut ...

Faut dire que vu le coin où ils habitent, il vaut mieux ... (je déconne  )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

Argh ! ... ce thread s'aventure en terrain glissant !!!  
La seule chose qui nous unit tous, c'est qu'on est "que de passage" ici-bas pour une période qui n'est même pas un grain de sable sur l'échelle du temps... et moi, mon sablier il a déjà dépassé allègrement les 2/3 ...
Alors, français, picards, bretons, belges, flamands, wallons etc... etc... n'essayons de voir dans les autres que des "hommes de bonne volonté" ballotés par le destin !
Je sais, c'est gnan-gnan, utopiste et tout le toutim, mais moi, ça m'aide !!!
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juillet 2004)

Arrête thebig ! Tu commences à être gnangnan, utopiste et tout le toutim    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste !!!
> Faut dire que vu le coin où ils habitent, il vaut mieux ... (je déconne  )


Arffffff !!!    
...oublie les "ciels si tristes qu'un canal s'est pendu" du Grand Jacques et viens danser à nos kermesses breugheliennes dans les blés qui tremblent sous juillet....  
...viens humer les embruns de notre Mer du Nord et goûter au calme des collines boisées de nos ardennes !
...viens t'encanailler dans les petits bistrots des Marolles ou plane encore l'ombre de Simenon...
...viens boire une jatte de café dans les corons, là ou y'a toujours une tartine de prête pour le promeneur égaré...
...viens toucher du doigt les fiers clochers du plat pays qui résonnent de village en village !

et si tout ça ne te suffit pas ... ben viens chez moi !!!!!    

ps : pour les demandes de changements de nationalité, je mettrai le formulaire en ligne demain !!! :love:  :love:  :love: 

bande de nases va !!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Arrête thebig ! Tu commences à être gnangnan, utopiste et tout le toutim    :love:


...je te ferai sympathiquement remarquer que mettre "thebig" et "gnangnan" dans la même phrase, ça s'appelle un pléonasme !!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2004)

Un belge comme ça  :





  Marcel Broodthaers.


----------



## alan.a (28 Juillet 2004)

Ca me suffit largement !!!


----------



## nato kino (28 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Argh ! ... ce thread s'aventure en terrain glissant !!!
> La seule chose qui nous unit tous, c'est qu'on est "que de passage" ici-bas pour une période qui n'est même pas un grain de sable sur l'échelle du temps... et moi, mon sablier il a déjà dépassé allègrement les 2/3 ...
> Alors, français, picards, bretons, belges, flamands, wallons etc... etc... n'essayons de voir dans les autres que des "hommes de bonne volonté" ballotés par le destin !
> Je sais, c'est gnan-gnan, utopiste et tout le toutim, mais moi, ça m'aide !!!
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Le sujet de départ était pas plus méchant que celui-ci.

Dans tout ce qui a été dit, c'est le mot « revendiquer » qui me gêne le plus, d'un pays d'une ville ou même de nulle-part pour certains, ça reste des revendications.
J'aime la Bretagne pour ses paysages et ses habitants, c'est une région où je me sens bien, alors oui, Breton de coeur, mais pour ce qui est du reste les drapeaux etc... Je m'en tape royal. Je ne pense pas d'ailleurs que MacMarco désirait nous emmener sur ce terrain en ouvrant ce sujet.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

Et puis, vous m'emmerdez avec tous vos trucs !!!!!    
Moi, depuis le début de la semaine, je cherche Kernic (ma peluche "souris" brune !!!  ) - plus moyen de remettre la main dessus ... de là à croire qu'on me l'ait piquée !!!!  
...je suis fichu si je ne la retrouve pas !!!!  

Alors, vos problèmes ... pfffff !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le sujet de départ était pas plus méchant que celui-ci.
> 
> Dans tout ce qui a été dit, c'est le mot « revendiquer » qui me gêne le plus, d'un pays d'une ville ou même de nulle-part pour certains, ça reste des revendications.
> J'aime la Bretagne pour ses paysages et ses habitants, c'est une région où je me sens bien, alors oui, Breton de coeur, mais pour ce qui est du reste les drapeaux etc... Je m'en tape royal. Je ne pense pas d'ailleurs que MacMarco désirait nous emmener sur ce terrain en ouvrant ce sujet.


  Exact !
  Je ne revendique rien !

  Merci Nato !


----------



## nato kino (28 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, vous m'emmerdez avec tous vos trucs !!!!!
> Moi, depuis le début de la semaine, je cherche Kernic (ma peluche "souris" brune !!!  ) - plus moyen de remettre la main dessus ... de là à croire qu'on me l'ait piquée !!!!
> ...je suis fichu si je ne la retrouve pas !!!!
> 
> Alors, vos problèmes ... pfffff !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:



Là pour le coup, c'est tragique !!


----------



## derennes (28 Juillet 2004)

zed a dit:
			
		

> _marchons, marchons...._
> _qu'un sang impur _
> _abreuve nos sillons_
> 
> ...



bah un hymne c'est rarement beau dans le texte.
Deuxio ,un sang impur..je trouve ça cul-cul-la-praline de surligner ça
comme le font frequemment des grandes consciences éclairées de notre
époque( à tout le moins s'étant déclarées comme telles)
le sang impur est une tournure d'ironie par rapport au sang bleu,qui était seul sensé etre 'pur',le sang royal.
je vois pas ce que ca a de choquant.
d'autant que je trouve que la marseillaise est un magnifique chant ,guerrier certes, mais la circonstance s'y prétait.
la premiere république est pas née sur un divertissement,ce chant nous le remémore.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Là pour le coup, c'est tragique !!


Euh ! Pourrais-tu enlever tes deux gros smileys rigolards et infâmes ???   
 :love:  :love: 
ps : et c'est vrai en plus !!!!!! Tidju !


----------



## nato kino (28 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Pourrais-tu enlever tes deux gros smileys rigolards et infâmes ???
> :love:  :love:
> ps : et c'est vrai en plus !!!!!! Tidju !




En sa mémoire je baptiserai mon prochain câble firewire « Kernic »...  :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

En plus (je devrais dire "en peluche" ( :rateau: ), elle me servait de trackpoint pour mon iBook !!!  
Je poste une photo ... on ne sait jamais !!!!!!!


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2004)

Et si on disait que le débat est clos ?
 Tout a déjà été dit, ça n'est peut-être pas la peine d'en rajouter, d'autant que, comme l'a fait remarquer nato kino un peu plus haut, je n'ai pas ouvert ce sujet pour débattre du régionalisme, etc...
  Donc, voilà, si vous voulez continuer, ouvrez un autre sujet, OK ?

  Merci.


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)




*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
*
*IceandFire         
*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2004)

Bah voilà des bretons comme je les aime. Il aiment leur région, mais ne revendiquent rien. 
Kernic c'est une abréviation pour Kernel Panic ?


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Kernic c'est une abréviation pour Kernel Panic ?


 T'as pas suivi, toi ! 




  PS : J'espère que tu as du temps et des abdos solides !


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2004)

Non, mais maintenant je comprends mieux, et j'ai les zigomatiques qui tirent !


----------



## aricosec (28 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En plus (je devrais dire "en peluche" ( :rateau: ), elle me servait de trackpoint pour mon iBook !!!
> Je poste une photo ... on ne sait jamais !!!!!!!


.
ah ! ,c'est donc ça !,je m'disait aussi,sur quoi est donc assis travelo man
.
ça m'a l'air profond


----------



## nato kino (28 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En plus (je devrais dire "en peluche" ( :rateau: ), elle me servait de trackpoint pour mon iBook !!!
> Je poste une photo ... on ne sait jamais !!!!!!!



Elle n'avait plus l'air très vivace déjà là...


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais maintenant je comprends mieux, et j'ai les zigomatiques qui tirent !


 c'est une obsession les armes chez toi


----------



## iManu (28 Juillet 2004)

Je sais pas...
Je viens de la plus belle région du monde, les Hautes Pyrénées , que même tous les touristes qui viennent nous le disent, donc c'est surement vrai... Je croyais être chauvin avant d'arriver à Nantes...

Je ne peux pas rentrer dans le débat "est-ce que Nantes est en Bretagne", mais si y en a un qui lance le sujet ça va saigner, et moi je me planquerai en attendant la fin   

En tout cas, en arrivant à Nantes, j'ai découvert les Bretons...   
Y en a partout à Nantes, et déja c'est pas simple, mais il y a pire :
J'ai aussi découvert que la Loire Atlantique (ça je connaissais de nom) est entourée de départements comme la Sarthe, la Vendée, le Maine et Loire, la Mayenne, c'est à dire des endroits que je savais même pas que ça existait, ou alors c'était pour pour faire peur aux gosses :

- Si t'es pas sage, on t'expédie à Laval...  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 
Et le pire c'est qu'ils en sont fiers !     

... bref j'ai vite compris que mes certitudes (je viens du plus beau pays du monde) devaient être relativisées, ou au moins gardées discrètes, on sait jamais  :casse: 

J'ai décidé d'observer les bretons (et les vendéens, etc...) pour apprendre.
La meilleure façon, c'était de trouver une Bretonne. Avec mon charme latin, pas de souci, j'ai épousé une blonde au nez retroussé et à luxation congénitale de hanche, marque de fabrique de la région Bretagne (exigez le certificat  :hosto: ). Pas de souci pour moi, je m'intègre, mais mes enfants vont avoir du mal je sens... Seconde génération, problème des racines et tout ça...

Ma vie au quotidien se passe bien, malgré les différences culturelles. L'alliance du beurre blanc et de la graisse d'oie devrait me valloir l'infarctus des familles d'ici 5 ans, mais je finirai gros et heureux. J'ai réussi à obtenir deux types de beurre à la maison (doux pour moi et salé pour le reste de la famille) et tout le monde est content.  

Reprenons le fil...la Bretagne et les Bretons... et décortiquons les lieux communs :
- Le Breton est fier de son climat... vivifiant... Toujours prendre son scaphandre, au cas où. Le temps peut changer entre deux étages: tu regardes de la fenêtredu second, il fait beau, tu prends pas ton imper: erreur grave, au rez de chaussée il pleut...  

J'exagère un peu. Brest était sans doute la ville la plus agréable à vivre en France l'été dernier. Ceci dit, miser sur les canicules futures pour s'installer en Bretagne n'est pas un bon calcul, vu que les cotes seront submergées à cause de la fonte des glaces. En fait, d'ici un siècle, le problème Bretagne sera réglé   
... mais attention, pas le problème Breton car le Breton survivra ! Le Breton navigue, se répand partout et prospère en gardant la nostalgie de son menhir natal   

- Le Breton navigue... Oui, le Breton est fier, hardi les gars, et toutes ces sortes de choses...

J'ai visité un peu, j'ai vu l'arrière pays, j'ai compris. Au troisième champ de chou fleur, agressé par les effluves de la porcherie voisine (ou l'élevage de poulets, je sais plus, ça pue presque pareil), j'avais une envie irrépressive de grand large, alors qu'en général un champ de rosée le matin suffit à me donner le mal de mer  :hosto: 

- Le Breton est fier de son histoire... Ben oui quoi, normal. D'abord Jules César n'a jamais conquis la Bretagne. Faut dire que la 4 voie Nantes - Vannes - Quimper - Brest était pas construite à l'époque, alors déja qu'à l'heure actuelle c'est pas facile de circuler, t'imagines l'armée romaine, sautant de haie en haie... Ca aurait pris des siècles et Jules voulait rentrer vite à Rome, pour se faire couronner, et tout ça... Par la suite, c'est tout pareil. Il a fallu qu'Anne la coquine se tape deux rois de France pour rattacher la Bretagne à la France et établir une fois pour toutes la supériorité des moules armoricaines...  :style:  :style:  :style: 

Bon, c'est trop long... Je dois arrêter ici cette déclaration d'amour d'un immigré sudiste en terre Bretone - enfin Nantaise, je sais plus trop... Allez, Kenavo tout le monde


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2004)

iManu a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas...


  Tu es breton si tu te sens breton !


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est une obsession les armes chez toi


Tu as complètement tort ! 
Je n'aime pas les armes en général, mais j'aime jouer à des First Person Shooter, et le famas fut mon arme favorite dans la défense du clan m4k. C'est tout. Alors évidemment tu peux éplucher tout ce que j'écris et trouver un rapport avec les armes, mais tu peux le faire pour tout le monde !
Ma seule obsession, c'est quel petit plat je vais bien pouvoir mitonner ce week-end pour ma grande femme (elle fait une tête de plus que moi ...), et quel vin boire avec !


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu es breton si tu te sens breton !


  et vive la Bretagne mais je voudrais bien les voir quand même ces fichus chapeaux ronds


----------



## derennes (28 Juillet 2004)

moi quand j'entend qu'on raille le pays bigoudin,je porte ma main sur ma poitrine et j'ai mal à la bretagne!
c'est quelque chose qui se commande pas comme une pizza,une culture...
c'est sentimental un breton!mais ca peut aussi etre tres con et tres méchant.
on m'a souvent raconté cette histoire du 'méchant britton'.au détour d'un sentier le méchant breton se fit mordre par un serpent,et bein ce fut le serpent qui creva!
si si si!
alors prenez gare!


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Meme quand tu es nu,tu te ballades toujours avec un drapeau.
> un drapeau interieur,un drapeau culturel:celui que façonne ta langue maternelle et a fortiori,ta langue,ta sensibilité aux choses,aux evenments,aux idées,a l'histoire.
> Un homm nu,ca n'existe pas,un homme nu,c'est un homme qui a caché
> ses fringues,rien de plus.
> ...



laisse moi l'utopie de croire que lorsque je me balade nu, je ne sois pas aussi moche que toi avec ton drapeau à la con...   

et pour bien le connaitre, laisse René Char en dehors de cela... 

[mode froussarde de DocEvil]ceci dit, le débat est clos, je n'ai pas envie de discuter avec toi. [/mode peureuse]


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> laisse moi l'utopie de croire que lorsque je me balade nu, je ne sois pas aussi moche que toi avec ton drapeau à la con...



Pourtant tu aimais quand je faisais la "croix suisse"  :love:


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant tu aimais quand je faisais la "croix suisse"  :love:



oui mais faut dire que cette croix tatouée sur ta peau l'est au bon endroit !


----------



## derennes (28 Juillet 2004)

ptdr.
c'est qui ce mec?il est a moitié bizarre.
je suis sur le bord de la route,il passe dans sa fuego a fond les ballons,
il s'arrete a mon niveau,m'insulte vigoureusement et repart en trombe en vociférant des borborygmes dans son sabir natal .
en plus il connait mieux René char que moi(ça c'est de l'argument choc!):il boit des coups régulierement au cimetierre avec lui.
en plus il se ballade a poil 'avec utopie..'
ralala..j'suis ptdr
y'a des gens chelous quand meme.


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et si on disait que le débat est clos ?
> Tout a déjà été dit, ça n'est peut-être pas la peine d'en rajouter, d'autant que, comme l'a fait remarquer nato kino un peu plus haut, je n'ai pas ouvert ce sujet pour débattre du régionalisme, etc...
> Donc, voilà, si vous voulez continuer, ouvrez un autre sujet, OK ?
> 
> Merci.


  :sleep:


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)




*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
*
*IceandFire          
*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ptdr.
> c'est qui ce mec?il est a moitié bizarre.
> je suis sur le bord de la route,il passe dans sa fuego a fond les ballons,
> il s'arrete a mon niveau,m'insulte vigoureusement et repart en trombe en vociférant des borborygmes dans son sabir natal .
> ...



je ne t'ai pas insulté mais je vais le faire si tu ne sais pas faire la différence... 

de surcroit, tu vas te calmer directement. (menace pour le coup)

je t'ai répondu, pour moi, un type qui met sa main au coeur quand on insulte "sa" bretagne est un con. aussi con que les cons qui meurt dans les chansons de Brassens. tu es qui pour la bretagne ? rien. elle s'en fout la bretagne, c'est qu'un morceau de terre, si t'es pas trop aveugle pour ne pas voir que t'aurais pu naitre ailleurs, c'est trop dur à t'expliquer.

et pour la fuego, fous la toi au cul ! (insulte)


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

désolé macmarco, pour la sympathie que je te porte  je ne voulais pas réagir mais ce type m'agace.

pas grave, pour être respecté sur macgé, il faut parait il s'être engueulé avec alèm.

mais là il risque un ban, je ban facile....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)




*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
*
*IceandFire          
*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime bien le drapeau français,il a été brandi par des gens qui sont morts
> pour que nous soyons des citoyens libres.
> c'est quelque chose que je respecte comme l'hymne qui va avec.



ah ouais ? il a aussi été brandi pour annexer des pays lointains de manière sanguinolente, mon père a d'ailleurs perdu pas mal de ses copains a cause de ce foutu drapeau, enfin chacun sa vie.

quand je vois que tu crois que la bretagne est une nation historique (sic) illegalement annexée ? ah ouais ? je dois avoir des potes chercheurs en histoire trop français pour passer à côté de cette injustice...


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

nota, je vais pourrir le sujet...

ou bannir ce type


faites quelque chose !


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *Les bretons de MacG :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  TheBig ! 
  Je t'aime !!!! :love::love::love:


----------



## touba (28 Juillet 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)




*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
*
*IceandFire 
*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

non non désolé, je pourris...


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

n'essaye pas touba, j'ai décidé de pourrir ce sujet


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

je pourris, tu pourris, le sujet pourrit, nous pourrissons


----------



## derennes (28 Juillet 2004)

ouais enfin brassens il chante 'la ballade des imbéciles heureux qui sont nés quelque part d'une main' et de l'autre il nous tympanise avec sa belle vite de Sete..ah ah ah .;je me marre
Du reste faut arreter de prendre des cours de philosophie chez les 
chanteurs,ca fait pas tres serieux.
De plus ,tu insultes tous ceux qui aiment leur culture en les traitant de cons.
relis toi un peu.et modere tes propos.
moi j'ai insulté quelqu'un?non.toi par contre,oui!
et pis en derniere analyse si tu penses que tous ceux qui aiment leur culture sont des cons,toi l'apatride éthéréen,on se demande ce que tu fabriques sur ce post qui traite de tous les amoureux de la bretagne.


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

pas encore fermé ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

Euh ! modérateur siouplait ! y'a Alèm qui pourrit le thread !!!!!!!     :rateau: 
Quoi ? IL est modérateur ... ah bon !!!!!!! :rateau: 
ps : j'ai rien dit alors !!!!!!   :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> nous pourrissons



_nous pourrissons ce sujet et nous le faissons bien_   :love:


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

je ne pensais pas à la chanson des imbéciles heureux ni à sete mais a ceux qui meurent pour des drapeaux...

mais il te faudrait un cerveau pour comprendre.

bon, on va résumer, si je réponds c'est pour ton ton méprisant. ce qui est à mes yeux une insulte

de plus, je ne suis pas apatride maois français mais pas fier d'un drapeau. rien à foutre des drapeaux, ça fait plaisir a ce qui ne voient pas que l'essence d'une nation est ailleurs...

ensuite, je vais mettre ma menace à éxécution (juste pour battre amok et être le premier modérateur banni)


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _nous pourrissons ce sujet et nous le faissons bien_   :love:



meme ta citation est pourrie.

sinon, j'ai dit aussi que j'aimais la bretagne mais je crois que si les bretons étaient tous comme toi derennes, je les enverrais tous en Corse... ils auraient aussi obtus pour discuter...

(ah ouais, j'ai aussi de la famille corse...  )


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

modérateurs incompétents : même pas capable de me bannir... pffffffff...


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pas encore fermé ?



un p'tit chouchen ?


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit chouchen ?




non, je ne bois plus. 

enfin plus beaucoup.   

presque plus quoi.   

une bière par soir et un soir par semaine, tu vois que c'est pas beaucoup !


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

putain, je rêve, je suis imbuvable sur ce sujet et quelqu'un me met un coup de boule vert pour mes propos...


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

bon, bah je vais bosser, faut encore que je fasse des retouches sur des portraits de ma Bretonne   (mais elle n'est pas vraiment bretonne...  )


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

moi, cje trouve ça dingue les gars qui ne vous connaissent ni d'eve ni d'adam et qui vous assenent la qualification "inculte"...

ça marche mal avec moi... bizarrement...


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :






: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)





*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

*
*IceandFire 

*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*


----------



## alan.a (28 Juillet 2004)

Mince, j'arrive après la joute.

En tout cas,un chose est certaine, la Coreff est bien meilleure qu'une Gueuze


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Mince, j'arrive après la joute.
> 
> En tout cas,un chose est certaine, la Coreff est bien meilleure qu'une Gueuze



tu viens de perdre ton invite a l'aes belge


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

malheureux !!    

Orval for ever !!!!


----------



## alan.a (28 Juillet 2004)

Chouette, ça repart


----------



## alan.a (28 Juillet 2004)

ben non, bon ben, je vais me servir un pastis


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)




*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
*
*IceandFire 
*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


la Bretagne, est l'une des régions de France où j'y ai passé le plus de mes vacances que ce soit du printemps... 
à hivers, un nouvel an sur l'île Hoëdic et la traversée sur la mer super houleuse génial !
J'y suis allé en colos, en camps de voiles (2x) durant mon adolescence puis y ai fais plusieurs séjours d'une semaine à quatre 
ai aussi, participé à une régate lors de la manifestation de Brest-Douarnenez en 1986 
merveilleux souvenirs que cette rencontre de voilier et de fête...  j'en garde !

dans l'ordre chronologique :

colo à St-Gildas de Rhuys, à St-Malo, 
camps de voile dans le Golf du Morbihan sur l'île d'Arz super souvenirs
puis j'y suis retournée presque une à deux fois par ans  du côté de Quiberon et l'île Hoëdic,  ... 
à Lorient durant le festival inter-celtique,  et plein d'autre endroit encore 

j'y aime le cidre doux, les crêpes,... ses habitants, sa culture, sa faune, ses paysages, ses parfums, sa musique,
ses contes et légendes et tout ce qui à touche  au celtique aussi hi hi hi :love:

par exemple la musique celte se marie très bien avec d'autre, par exemple j'adore ce groupe AfroSoundSystem, 
mélange d'Afrique et Celte ! Yep, :love:

bien wala ma petite contribution et elle n'est pas là pour envenimé qui que se soit, ni pensées...  je n'en dirais pas plus, @ plus  

Vive la Bretagne  que j'ai toujours :love: depuis y avoir séjourné !


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

*les picards sans le vouloir :

? Baax
? alèm
 putain aidez-nous !!!!  *


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> *les picards sans le vouloir :
> 
> ? Baax
> ? alèm
> putain aidez-nous !!!! /D *


  Ca mériterait un autre sujet, peut-être...

  En tous cas, ce n'est pas les bretons contre les picards ou qui que ce soit d'autre !


----------



## iManu (28 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, ce n'est pas les bretons contre les picards ou qui que ce soit d'autre !


Ni contre les Toulousains, con


----------



## aricosec (29 Juillet 2004)

.

purée de nous autres !, m'sieu,m"sieu ! ya ALEM qui pourris ce thread :mouais:  
.


----------



## alèm (29 Juillet 2004)

l'est tout pourri ce alèm...

vais  bientot l'amener au garage pour une révision !!


----------



## macmarco (29 Juillet 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :






: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)




*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
*
*IceandFire  
*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2004)

Chouette ! Bassman est de retour !


----------



## Bassman (1 Août 2004)

Ouaip j'suis la et bien la, avec un tit hematome au genou droit et une belle Fleche de bronze en ski


----------



## guytantakul (1 Août 2004)

Ouais mais il est de vannes, ce gars-là. Et vannes, c'est pas dans en Espagne ?


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip j'suis la et bien la, avec un tit hematome au genou droit et une belle Fleche de bronze en ski


  Hé, hé ! 
  bravo ! 
  Tu te mets dans la liste ?


----------



## Bassman (1 Août 2004)

Dis donc touaaaaa, mon pied tu le veux ou ??? dans les chicots ou au cul ????


----------



## Bassman (1 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hé, hé !
> bravo !
> Tu te mets dans la liste ?



Ah ben ouais


----------



## guytantakul (1 Août 2004)

allons...tu me connais (en plus j'ai pas de belles dents)


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)





*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

*
*IceandFire   

*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman

*


----------



## aricosec (1 Août 2004)

*: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)




*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

*
*IceandFire *
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*aricoman
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* ,quoi je triche, :hein: ,c'est pas juste  ,les corses le font bien


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  T'es déjà dans la liste, arico ! 



  PS : Si tu fait partir ce thread à nouveau en c... ça va ch.... !!! :mouais:


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2004)

bon, si j'habite le Morbihan, vous m'adoptez ?   

'tention, je reste lusitano-picard !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2004)

Ah la picardie...la consanguinité, la littérature, la gastronomie..


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, si j'habite le Morbihan, vous m'adoptez ?
> 
> 'tention, je reste lusitano-picard !


  Ne me dis pas que tu ne connais pas le pédigrée d'IceandFire !  
  En fait, tout ça, ça s'ajoute, ça ne se retire pas !


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah la picardie...la consanguinité, la littérature, la gastronomie..



justement, je ne suis picard que de naissance... tout le monde vient d'ailleurs...  la littérature ? Choderlos de Laclos... la gastronomie ? les ficelles, la flamiche...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> justement, je ne suis picard que de naissance... tout le monde vient d'ailleurs...  la littérature ? Choderlos de Laclos... la gastronomie ? les ficelles, la flamiche...



Mais bien sur... d'ailleur le monde entier se bat pour aller habiter là bas !!!


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2004)

non, d'ailleurs, tout ceux qui y sont se barrent en Bretagne... même moi...


----------



## alan.a (1 Août 2004)

Tu switches vers quel coin du Morbihan ?


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2004)

chut, c'est un secret et pas encore totalement !


----------



## alan.a (1 Août 2004)

Il y a des fenaques aillleurs qu'à Lorient ... ???


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2004)

ouh ça c'est encore un autre sujet... je vais peut-être devoir changer de job un jour.


----------



## alan.a (1 Août 2004)

Bretagne et nouveau job, que du bon 

Enfin moi, je préférais, Bretagne et pas de job ... mais faudra encore attendre un peu ...


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2004)

en même temps, ce pourrait être bretagne ou ailleurs...


----------



## alan.a (1 Août 2004)

exact


----------



## Lizandre (1 Août 2004)

à ajouter aux bretons de coeur, Lizandre, coinçant la bulle une partie de l'année quelque part entre trégor et penthièvre ... en goelo.


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2004)

Lizandre a dit:
			
		

> à ajouter aux bretons de coeur, Lizandre, coinçant la bulle une partie de l'année quelque part entre trégor et penthièvre ... en goelo.


  Jolie région !    :love:
  Je t'ajoute !


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)




*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

*
*IceandFire    

*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*


----------



## Goro (1 Août 2004)

Breton de naissance et en vacance en se moment a plougastel !

Bien content de pouvoir aller manger dans la crêperie de ma mère et de mon oncle quand je veux, et puis comme elle se trouve sur le port de commerce j'ai pu suivre Brest 2004 en direct. Vivement 2008 ça durera encore plus longtemps !


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Août 2004)

Moi je vis en Bretagne depuis 9 ans et je ne me suis jamais senti Breton. alsacien, Strasbourgeois, Italien je dis pas mais breton vraiment ça m'est pas passé par la tête


----------



## Tangi (1 Août 2004)

A ajouter aux bretons de coeur, également, Tangi pas plus breton que ce prénom qui vous le remarquerez est écrit en breton, noz vat deoc'h holl tudoù... ha vakansoù laouen... Kenavo...


----------



## macmarco (1 Août 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)




*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

*
*IceandFire     

*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (4 Août 2004)

la bretagne c'est cool il font des super crepe
non serieux j'adore!!!!


----------



## aricosec (5 Août 2004)

en sommes,a part ALEM l'excommunié,tout le monde aime la bretagne


----------



## tatouille (5 Août 2004)

ha Brest et ses femmes élevées à la couen de porc


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

yeched' mat brezhonneg


----------



## tatouille (5 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> yeched' mat brezhonneg



http://bretons.org/

demat deoc'h


----------



## semac (5 Août 2004)

Bonzzzzour m'sieur 'dames?

Breton depuis 24 ans !!!! (bah je suis arrivé en Bretagne à 8 ans)
mes parents sont près de Saint-Malo et moi à Rennes !!

Breton un jour, Breton toujours !!

Voilà qui pourrait symboliser ce Thread !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2004)

Salut,
moi, moi.... je suis Breton  enfin j'y suis pas né mais mes parents son bretons ainsi que toute ma famille. Du coté de Kelmer (St Malo). Avec un prénom comme "Goulwen" on se demande d'ou je viens  .
J'y ai passé toutes mes vacances quand j'étais petit. Maintenant je suis sur Montpellier (c'est pas le même climat :rateau: ).
En plus je reviens de vacances et j'étais ou... ben à St Malo.
Aaahhh la Bretagne :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

J'ai exactement ce qu'il faut a ce thread : 

*La découverte ou l'ignorance*
Morvan Lebesque.

_Le breton est-il ma langue maternelle ?
Non ! Je suis né à Nantes où on n'le parle pas.
Suis-je même breton ???... Vraiment, je le crois...
Mais de pur race !!!... Qu'en sais-je et qu'importe ?
Séparatiste ? Autonomiste ? Régionaliste ?
Oui et non... Différent...
Mais alors, vous n'comprenez plus :
Qu'app'lons-nous être breton,
Et d'abord, pourquoi l'être ?

Français d'état civil, je suis nommé français,
J'assume à chaque instant ma situation de français.
Mon appartenance à la Bretagne
N'est en revanche qu'une qualité facultative
Que je peux parfaitement renier ou méconnaître...

Je l'ai d'ailleurs fait...
J'ai longtemps ignoré que j'étais breton...
Français sans problème,
Il me faut donc vivre la Bretagne en surplus
Et pour mieux dire en conscience...
Si je perds cette conscience,
La Bretagne cesse d'être en moi.
Si tous les bretons la perdent,
Elle cesse absolument d'être...

La Bretagne n'a pas de papiers,
Elle n'existe que si à chaque génération
Des hommes se reconnaissent bretons...

A cette heure, des enfants naissent en Bretagne...
Seront-ils bretons ? Nul ne le sait...
A chacun, l'âge venu, la découverte... ou l'ignorance !_


----------



## iManu (5 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai exactement ce qu'il faut a ce thread :
> 
> *La découverte ou l'ignorance*
> Morvan Lebesque.
> ...



Pris en flagrant délit de non-lecture des contributions précédentes     
Un gage pour Bassman  :modo:


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

Désolé ca m'arrive de taffer donc de ne pas relire tout ce qui a été posté.

Et pis il est tellement beau ce texte, pk s'en priver ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :






: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)





*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 



*
*IceandFire     



*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*


----------



## semac (5 Août 2004)

Heuuuu? m'sieur GOUL !!
moi j'peux y être dans la Breton'List !
Pour une fois qu'un club m'accepte je suis preneur !!


----------



## semac (5 Août 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)





*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 



*
*IceandFire     



*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*


----------



## iskandar (5 Août 2004)

bon ok je suis pas breton, mais j'en reviens... snif. 1 semaine en Morbihan, Guidel plus précisément. Puis 1 semaine à Binic (Cote d'Armor). Superbe, reposant, les gens sont cool, honnete !!! eh oui, un restaurateur du Guilvinec m'a couru après 150 m dans la rue parce qu'il s'était trompé de 4 euros sur la facture  Inimaginable sur la cote d'azur  :mouais: !!!

 Bref que de bons souvenirs...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2004)

Et je compte bien faire découvrir la gastronomie bretonne à mes amis du  sud...
   J'organise une soirée "bretonne" avec au menu:

   Pour l'apéro,  cidre, bière Bretonne.
   Puis galettes.
   et au dessert crêpes ou far  Breton.
   Et pour la fin un ver ou + de chouchen... Miam!


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

le chouchen c'est pour les touristes, pourquoi pas des bigorneaux aussi ??   

Non de l'hydromel mais du vrai, de la mor braz et du Gochtial


----------



## semac (5 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> le chouchen c'est pour les touristes, pourquoi pas des bigorneaux aussi ??
> 
> Non de l'hydromel mais du vrai, de la mor braz et du Gochtial



Non mais on veut pas se décaper le système digestif !! juste passer un bon moment !!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> le chouchen c'est pour les touristes, pourquoi pas des bigorneaux


 Oui! mais c'est bon et puis les bigorneaux j'aime bien: ça me rappel quand j'allais pêcher avec mon grand-père.


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

oh voui les peches avec le grand pere, ou t'es tout gamin, tu ramasses toutes les "cochoneries" qui trainent, avec les pieds nu sur les cailloux, et le papy qui te regarde dans les yeux et te fais un magistral mais tendre non de la tête comme pour dire "apprend mon petit, ca c'est pour les touristes, nous on va manger 20x meilleur encore"


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> oh voui les peches avec le grand pere, ou t'es tout gamin, tu ramasses toutes les "cochoneries" qui trainent,


 Et non parce que comme tu es breton et que ton grand père t'a bien expliqué, tu sais qu'il n'y a que les bigorneaux noir qui sont bons!


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Tiens j'ai doublé un camion des "Déménageurs bretons" tout à l'heure.
Ils sont basés à Colmar ... en Alsace !


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

Goul a dit:
			
		

> Et non parce que comme tu es breton et que ton grand père t'a bien expliqué, tu sais qu'il n'y a que les bigorneaux noir qui sont bons!


 Ca vaut quand meme pas les palourdes a la creme


----------



## guytantakul (5 Août 2004)

Moi, j'aime bien les bigornes (mais les palourdes à la crème, ç'est bon aussi, hein  ).
Miam, des bigornes avec du pain de seigle et du beurre TRES salé, slurp !


----------



## guytantakul (5 Août 2004)

Les moules au curry ! C'est terrible, ça ! (les marinières aussi, remarque), mais au curry, j'ai découvert ça y'a pas longtemps et c'était vraiment top !


----------



## guytantakul (5 Août 2004)

Mais le meilleur du meilleur de la mer, c'est les pouce-pieds (j'ai déjà fait un topo là dessus - gout de langoustine, fondant sous la langue, très difficile à pécho, très moche d'aspect extrérieur - alien, c'est un hamster à côté), mais la vache que c'est bon...


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

aaaah les pouce pieds.... moi qui suis vraiment pas fan des crustacés....et ben la.... :love: :love:


----------



## Goro (5 Août 2004)

Pour bien manger, une complête avec un sup des tranches de magret de canards fumées !


----------



## semac (5 Août 2004)

M'enfin merde quoi !!!! y'a pas qu'la bouffe en bretagne !!  :hein: 

y'a les festnoze, les bigoudens, les bars (très nombreux bars), les concours de labours, les odeurs de fumier? heuuu bon la je m'égare   

enfin y'a pas qu'la bouffe quoi !!   :rose:


----------



## tatouille (5 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin merde quoi !!!! y'a pas qu'la bouffe en bretagne !!  :hein:
> 
> y'a les festnoze, les bigoudens, les bars (très nombreux bars), les concours de labours, les odeurs de fumier? heuuu bon la je m'égare
> 
> enfin y'a pas qu'la bouffe quoi !!   :rose:



non comme tu le dis ya à boire


----------



## semac (5 Août 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> non comme tu le dis ya à boire




HUUUUUUuuuuuuummmmmm? ça sent le vécu tout ça !!!


----------



## tatouille (5 Août 2004)




----------



## semac (5 Août 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

>





zigzigzigggg? mmm j'adore !!


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

faudra quand même réviser l'ortaugrapheu sur fest-noz....


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> faudra quand même réviser l'ortaugrapheu sur fest-noz....



Mouuuarff? balancer un post à plus de minuit pour ça !!!!   

Bon mais promis je ferai attention la prochaine fois !! ceci dit je n'ai jamais participé à un Fest-noz


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

Et ben.... tu loupes quelque chose... parmis les meilleurs que je fait quasiment chaque année : Celui de St Armel


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et ben.... tu loupes quelque chose... parmis les meilleurs que je fait quasiment chaque année : Celui de St Armel



Mais dites moi aui vit en BRETAGNE ici ? pour de vrai je veux dire


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

Remue pas le couteau dans la craie steuplé


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Remue pas le couteau dans la craie steuplé



Booaaaaaooop?*on oublie !!
Mer? j'suis pas prêt d'avoir 100 points disco moi !!


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Août 2004)

Ils n'ont pas eu l 'Alsace & la Lorraine !

*Vous n'aurez pas le Mont Saint-Michel !

*


----------



## macmarco (7 Août 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Ils n'ont pas eu l 'Alsace & la Lorraine !
> 
> *Vous n'aurez pas le Mont Saint-Michel !
> 
> *



Tu s'rais pas un peu normand, toi ?  :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (7 Août 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)


*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu s'rais pas un peu normand, toi ?  :mouais:


 Non lyonnais...mais j'ai fait mon service militaire dans la Meuse (sic!) avec un bataillon de bretons...

 Le breton c'est sympa : ça chante bien sous la pluie mais c'est un peu condescendant avec son voisin normand....et j'adore les normandes....


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

Boarf j'ai rien contre les normand moi, juste contre le Mont St Michel : Voila des années qu'on (conseil general de Bretagne) paye l'entretien du site alors que c'est le conseil de Normandie qui ramasse les recettes de l'exploitation.

Qu'ils le gardent mais en entier le Mt St michel


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Août 2004)

Bah... que veux-tu ... les bretons les plus intelligents ont réussi, comme les normands d'ailleurs... à traverser la Manche...

 Bon ok...je sors


----------



## tatouille (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Boarf j'ai rien contre les normand moi, juste contre le Mont St Michel : Voila des années qu'on (conseil general de Bretagne) paye l'entretien du site alors que c'est le conseil de Normandie qui ramasse les recettes de l'exploitation.
> 
> Qu'ils le gardent mais en entier le Mt St michel




  tiensse prendonc une galette


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Boarf j'ai rien contre les normand moi, juste contre le Mont St Michel : Voila des années qu'on (conseil general de Bretagne) paye l'entretien du site alors que c'est le conseil de Normandie qui ramasse les recettes de l'exploitation.
> 
> Qu'ils le gardent mais en entier le Mt St michel



Tu as des amis au conseil général de normandie, ou de bretagne ????

Mais de quoi tu parles avec eux ???


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

D'abrasion, de porosité, de TS, enfin comme tout le monde, j'imagine


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

Enfin, d'abrasion de crédits, de porosité de roche calcaire, et de TS (taxes superflues), je veux dire


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as des amis au conseil général de normandie, ou de bretagne ????
> 
> Mais de quoi tu parles avec eux ???



Je parle de tout sauf de toi, mais ca c'est normal, je parle de toi a personne tant l'interet est inexistant


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

Moi j'en ai, mais à part "bonne année, meilleurs v½ux", je ne leur dis pas grand-chose


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je parle de tout sauf de toi, mais ca c'est normal, je parle de toi a personne tant l'interet est inexistant



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, bass, me viendrait pas à l'idée d'évoquer sonnyboy dans mes conversations mondaines (ou pas mondaines). Mais malgré que cet animal soit méchant, aigri, désagréable, monomaniaque et un peu con-con ou vraiment taré par moments, moi, je ne le déteste pas tant que ça (cela n'engage évidemment que moi).
Souvent je me dis en le lisant : "j'en ai rêvé, sonny l'a fait" (enfin, pas si souvent que ça, mais c'est arrivé plusieurs fois).


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

Mais là, je floode pour arriver plus vite à mes 3000 messages (oui, je suis resté gamin dans l'âme et j'attache sans doute trop d'importance à ces futilités) - car je m'en carre pas mal de l'intégration de l'éternel banni (mais celà dit, je ne mentais pas - ou si peu...)


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (8 Août 2004)

Je dois être miro   

J'avais même pas eu connaissance de ce sujet   

Vous pouvez me compter en plus dans les Bretons   

Allez guytantakul, réponds-moi, ça te fera ton 3000e


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

Arrrh! trop tard    :love:


----------



## macmarco (8 Août 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :






: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)




*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim

*


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (8 Août 2004)

Faudrait peut-être voir à penser faire une AES à Rennes, un des ces quatre


----------



## macmarco (8 Août 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait peut-être voir à penser faire une AES à Rennes, un des ces quatre


  Hé, hé !
  Peut-être, on est déjà 4 rennais dans la liste !


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

Vi, pas con du tout ! du tout du tout ! j'en serai ! 

J'ai vécu un an à Rennes, je connais bien !
la zup sud, la prison des femmes, bien bien bien  !

J'ai même une ex qui était pute à Rennes, mais maintenant elle a émigré en Belgique.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (8 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hé, hé !
> Peut-être, on est déjà 4 rennais dans la liste !



Moi j'en compte 13  :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (8 Août 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en compte 13  :mouais:


  Quoi ?
  13 rennais dans la liste des bretons de MacG, vivant à Rennes ? 
  Ou 13 rennais sur MacG ?
  Vas-y, cite ...


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

Vous pouvez me compter comme rennais, j'ai un point de chute à deux pas du pica, dans la rue de Coëtquen


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Pour moi Rennes c'est pas un soucis : j'suis pour l'AES Rennes


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (8 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?
> 13 rennais dans la liste des bretons de MacG, vivant à Rennes ?
> Ou 13 rennais sur MacG ?
> Vas-y, cite ...



 :rose: 

Sans doute l'excitation... en fait c'est 13 bretons, oops

 :casse:


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

Bon, mais moi, je pars en vacs demain ou après-demain (ma fille a un peu de fièvre), alors après plus de net, plus rien. 
Alors je sais pas si je pourrai aller avec vous (j'espère, mais je ne sais pas trop)


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

Mais si vous décidez d'une date, je viens avec ma tite famille pour quelques jours à rennes, et je fais la beuverie (euh, l'AES) avec vous


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Enfin j'pourrais serrer mon guytan dans mes bras


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

Qui sont les rennais avec logement à rennes ? (pas pour squatter, juste pour savoir )

- moi, mais j'ai qu'un lit une place pour moi, ma femme et ma fille, donc sommier pour les parents et matelas pour l'enfant. Pas de place pour les autres.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (8 Août 2004)

Je pense qu'il serait plus sage d'attendre que tout le monde soit rentré de vacances...

Sur ce je vous laisse, je pars à Plénée-Juguon, assister à la Fête des Vieux Métiers.

A demain


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

Oki, on va faire comme ça, et on pourra se voir à l'AE (non S) pour régler les détails


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (8 Août 2004)

Hou, c'est pas du tout sûr que je monte à la Grand-messe, en ce qui me concerne   

Ben y'a qu'à faire une réunion pré-AES à Rennes pour préparer ça


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (9 Août 2004)

Gooooood Mooooorning Bretagne !

 

Bon ben, de retour de la fête des mécaniques d'antan sous un ciel de plomb, j'a tourné des images, ben j'va monter tout ça, quoi.

Je posterai des captures pour ceux que ça branchouillent...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (9 Août 2004)

Tiens au fait, qui parmi vous était à la présentation de Panther à la boutique DXM du centre ville de Rennes ?

S'il-y'en a...

 :mouais:


----------



## derennes (10 Août 2004)

fat boss slim>la boutique dmx du centre ville de rennes,c'est des incapables.
quand je pense que quand j'ai acheté mon ordi la bas la meuf m'a assuré quasiment en me prenant de haut que y'avait pas besoin d'étalonner la batterie
du powerbook pour une premiere utilisation,que tout ça c'était de la légende selon elle,et qu'une fois rentré chez moi je décortique la doc et je découvre qu'elle racontait n'importe quoi...je serais bien retourné lui dire ses quatres vérités.
j'aurais pu foutre en l'air une batterie de mille balle si je l'avais écoutée.
ils peuvent courir pour que je me repointe dans leur magasin ceux-là


----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :






: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)




*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim

*


----------



## Diablovic (21 Août 2004)

Je pense qu'on peut me rajouter dans la liste. Je ne suis pas né en Bretagne (et oui tout arrive  ) mais y habiter 20 ans sur 22 et moitié breton de par la famille, je serais quand même accepté je pense. 
Par contre je dois avouer un truc, je ne suis pas tout le temps à Rennes, quand les études reprennent, je suis obligé de partir..............à Brest! :rateau:


----------



## ederntal (21 Août 2004)

Les bretons de MacG :
: les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)


macmarco
chagregel
guytantakul
alan.a
derennes
aricosec
MrStone 
nato kino 
zed
Gilbertus 
IceandFire
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig 
bah touba...
oupsy si,si 
Bassman
Lizandre
Goro
Tangi
Goul 
Semac
Fat Boss Slim
Diablovic
Ederntal


----------



## macmarco (21 Août 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)



*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim*
*Diablovic*
*Ederntal*


----------



## iTof (22 Août 2004)

heu, ben j'arrive aussi : né d'une mère 100 % pur porc  , à Ploëzal (22), près de Pontrieux, avec souvenirs de vacances en granit rose, kouign aman en perfusion, crêpe dentelle au beurre salé le matin, cidre brut dans le bib' et andouille noir au goûter  :love:  
> j'ai pas eu la chance de mes cousins à Rennes maintenant, dont le père est malouin : la première fois que ma mère est sortie de Bretagne, c'était pour rencontrer mon père...   mais bon, je suis une bonne tête de lard, ... chaud avec des patates 
kenavo


----------



## macmarco (22 Août 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)



*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim*
*Diablovic*
*Ederntal*
*iTof*


----------



## Bolchevik (22 Août 2004)

j'ai beau avoir signé pour l'achat d'un atelier dans les environs de Vannes, je ne serais jamais breton. C'est cool parce que de toute façon, je ne serais jamais de quelque part (même si la maison va avec l'atelier...)      

_je devrais mettre comme signature : Bolchevik, international râleur !!_   

ps : oui bassman, l'invasion commence...


----------



## derennes (22 Août 2004)

si t'es de nulle part,nul part c'est quand meme toujours un endroit,un lieu....
c'est donc tres chimérique cette utopie.


----------



## touba (22 Août 2004)

c'est pas encore fini cette histoire de bretons ???  :mouais: 

bah quoi ?


----------



## Bolchevik (22 Août 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> si t'es de nulle part,nul part c'est quand meme toujours un endroit,un lieu....
> c'est donc tres chimérique cette utopie.




et tes digressions sémantiques, elles sont pas chimériques ?? nulle part n'est pas un endroit ni un lieu... mais seulement deux mots (puisque tu veux jouer à celà)

il ya des types dans ton genre qui se rattache à une terre : bin, ça marche mal chez moi, je viens d'une terre d'où mes parents et ancêtres sont étrangers. 
à un "peuple" (aussi con que ce terme soit*) : bin ouais mais alors, ça part en live plus rapidement, je suis d'une pluri-origine ethnique-confessionnelle et même continentale

je pense à Touba : un bon français le touba en apparence (eu égard pour son bronzage parfait amélioré au soleil de la place du Général) mais en fait le touba, il se sent chez lui à Gorée. 
bin moi, je ne me sens chez moi, nulle part : va-nu-pieds, métèque, gitan, fils de vaurien. Sans attaches, mes origines me feraient aimer les marocains, les portugais, les asturiens, les suisses, les belges et les chtis que je n'en serais pas plus d'un "quelque part" mais bien d'un nul part.

à peine puis-je dire où j'ai été conçu... seul lieu réel (la source de la Loue dans le doubs)

*appartenir à un peuple est une bâtardise pour un type "mélangé" comme le sont beaucoup de gens de chez moi  et aussi la meilleure façon de mourir un jour où l'autre pour des relaitivités nationales qui ne me concernent pas trop (sauf cas de conscience philosophique, chacun sa conscience)

enfin, j'aime bien mon atelier...


----------



## touba (22 Août 2004)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> je pense à Touba : un bon français le touba en apparence (eu égard pour son bronzage parfait amélioré au soleil de la place du Général) mais en fait le touba, il se sent chez lui à Gorée.



c'est gentil de penser à moi...  :love: 
effectivement je me sens chez moi à Gorée, mais sur la place du Gouvernement, pas du général !!!


----------



## Bolchevik (22 Août 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> c'est gentil de penser à moi...  :love:
> effectivement je me sens chez moi à Gorée, mais sur la place du Gouvernement, pas du général !!!




faut dire, j'sais plus où j'ai mis ton adresse...    :hein:    :rose:  :rose:  :rose:    :love: 

tu veux une carte postale de Bretagne ? 

(ya pas aim sur le pc ?  )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> faut dire, j'sais plus où j'ai mis ton adresse...    :hein:    :rose:  :rose:  :rose:    :love:
> 
> tu veux une carte postale de Bretagne ?
> 
> (ya pas aim sur le pc ?  )



kikou vous ! :love:  

viiiii moen j'en veux bien une chtite carte, et la mienne  d'adresse ti l'as tijours ?


----------



## Bolchevik (22 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> kikou vous ! :love:
> 
> viiiii moen j'en veux bien une chtite carte, et la mienne  d'adresse ti l'as tijours ?



bin noen, ch'lo pu tin adresse !


----------



## macmarco (22 Août 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## Bolchevik (23 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:




quand on est fatigué, faut aller se coucher Marco... demande à notre chevalier photographique... :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (24 Août 2004)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> et tes digressions sémantiques, elles sont pas chimériques ?? nulle part n'est pas un endroit ni un lieu... mais seulement deux mots (puisque tu veux jouer à celà)
> 
> il ya des types dans ton genre qui se rattache à une terre : bin, ça marche mal chez moi, je viens d'une terre d'où mes parents et ancêtres sont étrangers.
> à un "peuple" (aussi con que ce terme soit*) : bin ouais mais alors, ça part en live plus rapidement, je suis d'une pluri-origine ethnique-confessionnelle et même continentale
> ...



Bon ben si t'es pas Breton... kek'tu fé lô ?


----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :






: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)



*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim*
*Diablovic*
*Ederntal*


----------



## IceandFire (25 Août 2004)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> quand on est fatigué, faut aller se coucher Marco... demande à notre chevalier photographique... :rateau:  :rateau:


On parle de moi....hhhuuuuummmmmmm.....????


----------



## derennes (25 Août 2004)

bolchévik >Aux origines de tout ,l'humanité fut crée a partir de poussiere d'étoile
(je vais pas récapituler le scenario communément admis du big bang hein!).
Donc suivant ton raisonnement,tu te sens un habitant de l'espace?...t'es plutot martien ,ou saturnien,ou voir meme peut etre lunatique?

Encore une fois,les gens qui se disent de nul part ca n'existe pas, c'est une idée d'enfant.
Alors peut etre que de dire ça ,ca permet a certains de se faire passer pour des grands humanistes universaliste et généreux,mais cependant que de vanité et que de fatuation dans tout çela!
C'est de la vieille utopie refroidie.
Indigeste!... bien qu'encore tres politiquement correct
Enfin ca n'est que mon avis hein.je ne t'empeche pas de te croire chinois ,massai, pygmée,bigoudin,indien,goth,hun,ou encore valaque,ni meme tout ça en meme temps.
Cela dit,ca prete matiere a rire,chez moi en tout cas.
c'est un peu burlesque!


----------



## poildep (25 Août 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bolchévik >Aux origines de tout ,l'humanité fut crée a partir de poussiere d'étoile
> (je vais pas récapituler le scenario communément admis du big bang hein!).
> Donc suivant ton raisonnement,tu te sens un habitant de l'espace?...t'es plutot martien ,ou saturnien,ou voir meme peut etre lunatique?
> 
> ...


et que de vocabulaire pour une si mauvaise orthographe ! :rateau:


----------



## derennes (25 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et que de vocabulaire pour une si mauvaise orthographe ! :rateau:


ouais j'ai mal aux doigts...trop de piano !


----------



## IceandFire (25 Août 2004)

On a des chapeaux ronds certes...mais nous ne sommes pas cons...!!!
Nous sommes fiers de nos racines ( de bruyères !!! ) et alors...??? C'est pas de notre faute si on ne voit que des gwenadus partout dans le monde !!!!  eh oui...!  le drapeau le plus en vue...en sport, en concerts etc...etc...d'ailleurs yen a plein à Athenes... 
mais bienvenue chez nous frères d'autres contrées et pays...


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

Breizh ma bro :love: :love: :love:


----------



## touba (25 Août 2004)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> faut dire, j'sais plus où j'ai mis ton adresse...    :hein:    :rose:  :rose:  :rose:    :love:


:mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

Place du Gouvernement
B.P. 11
11522 GOREE 
Sénégal   



			
				Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> tu veux une carte postale de Bretagne ?


nan !     




			
				Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> (ya pas aim sur le pc ?  )


AIM ??? pourquoi AOL existe toujours ?  

bah touba !


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

mmmmm y'a bon 
     :love:  

et voici quelques disco pour Touba


----------



## macmarco (2 Septembre 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)





*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim*
*Diablovic*
*Ederntal*
*iTof

*


----------



## Cillian (3 Septembre 2004)

Seine et Marnais* (voisin de Mickey 2D), j'ai l'intention de passer mes vacances (qui commencent ce week-end) chez vous. A Penestin exactement pour point de chute, dans le sud du Morbilhan, juste à coté de la Loire Atlantique. Parceque même si j'y étais déjà l'an dernier, je n'ai pas encore visité toute la Bretagne (et même cette année j'aurai pas le temps de tout voir, faudra que j'revienne au moins une troisième fois).

* Un Parisien quoi !   Quoi que, quoaaa queee! Parceque si pour les Bretons, les Alsaciens ou les Méditéraneens je suis Parisien; heu! pour mon FAI j'ai des doutes.   
Quand je lui demande de passer de l'ADSL 512K à 1024K il me répond que je suis trop éloigné d'une grande ville et que c'est pour l'instant impossible.   :hein:   
D'où mes doutes. Enfin!


----------



## macmarco (3 Septembre 2004)

Bonnes vacances en Bretagne, Cillian !  
   Et à mon avis, même en revenant une autre fois, tu ne pourras pas tout voir !  
   Et si jamais tu as envie de visiter Rennes un de ces quatre, fais-moi signe !


----------



## ginette107 (3 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Les bretons de MacG :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah la Bretagne, de bons souvenirs et des vacances trop vite passée  
En tout cas de jolis coins entre les côtes sauvages, les terres de légende... un climat souvent critiqué mais qui me va bien, en tout cas il n'y a pas les écarts de température que l'on a à Clermont


----------



## macmarco (3 Septembre 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)



*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim*
*Diablovic*
*Ederntal*
*iTof*
*ginette107**



*
 

  Merci Ginette !


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (3 Septembre 2004)

Bon ben comme tout à l'air au mieux et que le temps est carrément au beau (ici), je propose une tournée de coups de boules pour tout le monde !

 

Qui aime la Bretagne me suive...


----------



## Goulven (3 Septembre 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)



*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim*
*Diablovic*
*Ederntal*
*iTof*
*ginette107**



*
*Goulven**



*
*La femme de Goulven*


----------



## semac (3 Septembre 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben comme tout à l'air au mieux et que le temps est carrément au beau (ici), je propose une tournée de coups de boules pour tout le monde !
> 
> 
> 
> Qui aime la Bretagne me suive...



Bretagne quand tu nous tiens... allez j'suis prêt pour la tournée de coup d'boule !!


----------



## Luc G (3 Septembre 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben comme tout à l'air au mieux et que le temps est carrément au beau (ici), je propose une tournée de coups de boules pour tout le monde !
> 
> 
> 
> Qui aime la Bretagne me suive...


 Dépêche AFP du 30 août 2004 :
 -----------------------------------------------------------
*Eté le plus pluvieux depuis 1960 en Bretagne*

*RENNES (AFP),
 le  30-08-2004
*




* La Bretagne a connu son été le plus humide depuis 1960, avec en juillet et août deux à quatre fois plus de pluie que d'habitude, a indiqué lundi Franck Baraer, ingénieur au service climatologique de Météo France à Rennes.

 "Il faut remonter à 1960 pour trouver une pluviométrie comme celle là, deux à quatre fois supérieure à la moyenne des autres années. En Europe, seuls la Grande-Bretagne et les Pays-Bas affichent des valeurs comparables cette année", a expliqué M. Baraer.

 En terme d'ensoleillement, "on constate un déficit de 30%, ce qui est beaucoup. Il s'agit d'un des cinq étés les plus gris depuis 50 ans", a poursuivi l'ingénieur.

 Sous l'influence des masses d'airs subtropicales poussées par des vents du sud-ouest en provenance notamment des Canaries, le crachin a fait place à "de grosses gouttes, des pluies quasi tropicales cette année", relève M. Baraer. 

 L'an dernier à l'inverse, des masses d'airs sahariennes avaient entraîné la canicule. Deux "anomalies" en deux ans: "pourquoi on n'en sait rien, ça fait partie des aléas de la météo", selon M. Baraer.

            Les températures en revanche sont restées proches de la moyenne: 24 degrés à Rennes.

 Le mauvais temps a toutefois ses avantages: "Avec la sécheresse qu'on avait en juin, on aurait peut-être eu des problèmes d'alimentation en eau sans ces quantités de pluie", souligne l'ingénieur.*


-------------------------------------------

 Je m'excuse, j'ai pas pu m'empêcher.  Ceci dit, c'est tout gris ici ce matin.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (3 Septembre 2004)

Ah mais ça c'était l'été 2004, c'est loin   

Tu vas voir ce qu'on appelle "l'été Indien Breton"   

On est parti pour encore une semaine de soleil


----------



## Cillian (3 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bonnes vacances en Bretagne, Cillian !
> Et à mon avis, même en revenant une autre fois, tu ne pourras pas tout voir !
> Et si jamais tu as envie de visiter Rennes un de ces quatre, fais-moi signe !



Et bien c'est pas grave, je reviendrai encore


----------



## semac (3 Septembre 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais ça c'était l'été 2004, c'est loin
> 
> Tu vas voir ce qu'on appelle "l'été Indien Breton"
> 
> On est parti pour encore une semaine de soleil



yep that's right !!
si tu veux du beau temps en Bretagne, vient en Septembre !! c'est la meilleur saison


----------



## touba (3 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux du beau temps en Bretagne, vient en Septembre !! c'est la meilleur saison



je dirai même plus : _si tu veux du beau temps en Bretagne va à Biarritz !  _ :mouais:   

bah oui...


----------



## iTof (3 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> je dirai même plus : _si tu veux du beau temps en Bretagne va à Biarritz !  _ :mouais:
> 
> bah oui...



où l'eau n'est pas plus chaude qu'à Perros-Guirec


----------



## semac (3 Septembre 2004)

Hhooouuuuula mais c'est de l'anti-Bretonisme primaire ça !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2004)

A moi les crêpes et les galettes bretonnes!  :love:


----------



## semac (22 Septembre 2004)

bon j'ai pas franchement le courage de tout relire, dites les Bretons, quand s'organise t-on une petite soirée à Rennes, entre mac Users ?


----------



## iTof (23 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon j'ai pas franchement le courage de tout relire, dites les Bretons, quand s'organise t-on une petite soirée à Rennes, entre mac Users ?


 par la pensée, même si j'ai de la famille là-bas et que mon cousin (qui fait un tour du monde pour la p'tite histoire) a laissé sa maison... par la pensée.
kenavo "bihen"


----------



## IceandFire (23 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon j'ai pas franchement le courage de tout relire, dites les Bretons, quand s'organise t-on une petite soirée à Rennes, entre mac Users ?


dès que je retourne au pays on se fait ça !!!!  et puis j'ai envie de dire : "on touche pas à la bretagne"....


----------



## Goulven (23 Septembre 2004)

Et pourquoi pas faire ça en Suisse? Les MacUsersBretonsEnSuisse2004.org


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> et puis j'ai envie de dire : "on touche pas à la bretagne"....


 Pourquoi ?  ça rend malade ?  Même avec des pincettes ?


----------



## IceandFire (23 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?  ça rend malade ?  Même avec des pincettes ?


 je répondrais avec un titre de Morrissey : "this is not your country..." 
  :love:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Septembre 2004)

Toujours est il qu'on a gagné hier face à Marseille   

 :king:


----------



## IceandFire (23 Septembre 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Toujours est il qu'on a gagné hier face à Marseille
> 
> :king:


 oooouuuuééééééé!!!!!!!! héhéhéhéhéhéhé yessssss!!!!!!


----------



## semac (23 Septembre 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Toujours est il qu'on a gagné hier face à Marseille
> 
> :king:



Trannnnnnquille mimile !!


----------



## IceandFire (23 Septembre 2004)

on s'est "Freié" un chemin        (pour les connaisseurs !!!) Joke footballistique Rennaise


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Septembre 2004)

Les défenses de L1 sont ef-FREI-ées par le meilleur buteur du classement   

(Dans le même style...)


----------



## IceandFire (23 Septembre 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Les défenses de L1 sont ef-FREI-ées par le meilleur buteur du classement
> 
> (Dans le même style...)


    les Marseillais en sont pour leurs " Frei"


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Septembre 2004)

*Avis aux non-Bretons :* ne vous formalisez surtout pas sur le niveau humoristique de ces derniers posts (sans aucune finesse) animés seulement par le joie non dissimulée et bien légitime, après une victoire sportive, même si minime soit-elle.

 




P.S. Ouai, ben on a gagné quand même  :rateau:


----------



## Goulven (23 Septembre 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Ouai, ben on a gagné quand même  :rateau:



C'est bien FREI?


----------



## macmarco (23 Septembre 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> *Avis aux non-Bretons :* ne vous formalisez surtout pas sur le niveau humoristique de ces derniers posts (sans aucune finesse) animés seulement par le joie non dissimulée et bien légitime, après une victoire sportive, même si minime soit-elle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ouais ! Et c'est le cinquième but que Frei plante à Barthez cette année...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2004)

Allumez le feu ! Allumez le feu !    :mouais: Pourquoi ce n'est pas ça ?


----------



## atao (23 Septembre 2004)

A consommer Frei...evan fresk


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> je dirai même plus : _si tu veux du beau temps en Bretagne va à Biarritz !  _ :mouais:
> 
> bah oui...


 au moins ils n'essayent même pas de parler foot


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Allumez le feu ! Allumez le feu !    :mouais: Pourquoi ce n'est pas ça ?


 Ben non, le bois de renne est trop humide, c'est bien connu


----------



## IceandFire (23 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, le bois de renne est trop humide, c'est bien connu


nan manque un "S" ,)  au fait j'y pense mais barthez et lizarazu ont eut fort à frei hier soir....


----------



## Goulven (23 Septembre 2004)

Oui et ils doivent pas être frei ce matin!


----------



## IceandFire (23 Septembre 2004)

dis moi en plus c'est un suisse Frei !!!!  fait Frei à Marseille ce matin


----------



## Goulven (23 Septembre 2004)

freiment tu exagères!
En plus je ne suis pas suisse, je suis freiçais!


----------



## IceandFire (23 Septembre 2004)

dites moi frères celtes et suisses  ont pourrait presque faire un Frei-thread


----------



## Goulven (23 Septembre 2004)

Une sorte de Frei-TER?


----------



## Goulven (23 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> dites moi frères celtes et suisses  ont pourrait presque faire un Frei-thread



Aussitôt dit, aussitôt Frei


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG :





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)



*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim*
*Diablovic*
*Ederntal*
*iTof*
*ginette107**



*
*Goulven**



*
*La femme de Goulven*
*Claude number X*


----------



## IceandFire (1 Octobre 2004)

Breizh Powaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!
Happy Birthday Frère Celte Jean Marc !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


   :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

Pas breton de coeur parce que je ne connais pas, mais de tout coeur avec la bretagne.


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pas breton de coeur parce que je ne connais pas, mais de tout coeur avec la bretagne.


 Merci Mike !   


 PS : On te fera découvrir !


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Breizh Powaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!



:affraid: J'adore la bretagne, mais toutes ces saloperies qui volent, faudrait faire quelquechose quand même !


----------



## Captain_X (1 Octobre 2004)

la bretagne, c'est ce pays humides et venteux ou les gens s'ennuient au point d'aligné des pierres dans les champs ou de les empilés dans les bois depuis des millénaires ????


Et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que c'est la normandie ou la vendée


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

:affraid:  c'est quoi cette signature 
windoze c'est pire que du poisson, de loin, ca brille, mais de près ca pue

  

(comparer le plus bô sourire de macGé à windaube  y'en a j'vous jure)


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> (comparer le plus bô sourire de macGé à windaube  y'en a j'vous jure)


Comment ça le plus beau sourire ?


----------



## aricosec (1 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci Mike !
> 
> 
> PS : On te fera découvrir !


.
non ! non ! NON !!! :affraid: :affraid:......*PAS LUI ! *


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

si !


----------



## semac (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> si !



'tin ça fait peur aux enfants ça !!


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

ouais !


----------



## semac (1 Octobre 2004)

mais je sais pas ce qui fait le plus peur chez toi ??


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça le plus beau sourire ?


 Disons le sourire le plus franc, le plus colgate en campagne electorale, avec de grandes dents blanches, propres et saines, sans ce petit rictus narquois qui oblige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à travailler beaucoup pour passer pour un gentil membre de mac G (un GMMG mais c'est une autre histoire).


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> mais je sais pas ce qui fait le plus peur chez toi ??


 un truc dans le sourire ?


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

Bon, d'accord j'ai l'air moins gentil, mais toi t'as l'air plus con !


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bon, d'accord j'ai l'air moins gentil, mais toi t'as l'air plus con !


  jamais  pretendu le contraire


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bon, d'accord j'ai l'air moins gentil, mais toi t'as l'air plus con !




C'est le sourire ultra-brite que fait ça tu crois ?  


PS: Vous avez toutes vos dents là ? C'est sûr ? :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG (de Bretagne et d'ailleurs):





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)




*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim*
*Diablovic*
*Ederntal*
*iTof*
*ginette107**



*
*Goulven**



*
*La femme de Goulven*
*Claude number X*
*Golf
*


----------



## touba (1 Octobre 2004)

[mode mauvais esprit ON]
*'tain il va jamais le lacher son thread lui...* 
[mode mauvais esprit OFF]

 :mouais:    :love: 

bah touba...


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> [mode mauvais esprit ON]
> *'tain il va jamais le lacher son thread lui...*
> [mode mauvais esprit OFF]
> 
> ...


 Compte là-dessus et bois de l'eau !


----------



## Talchan (28 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Compte là-dessus et bois de l'eau !


je compte sur toi.


----------



## iFRS (28 Octobre 2004)

un petit coup de main pour cette petite fabrique, boutique en centre ville de Kemper, cousu avec des petites mains potelées pas de l'OGM made in China délocalisée pour gagner 1 euro.

Kenavo Kenatro


----------



## semac (28 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Compte là-dessus et bois de l'eau !


je suis avec toi  

  :love:


----------



## macmarco (28 Octobre 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG (de Bretagne et d'ailleurs):





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)





*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim*
*Diablovic*
*Ederntal*
*iTof*
*ginette107**



*
*Goulven**



*
*La femme de Goulven*
*Claude number X*
*Golf*
*Talchan
*


----------



## semac (28 Octobre 2004)

bon avec tout ce monde quand se voit-on pour une bouffe ou un pôt ?!?


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2004)

1 pot ??? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Octobre 2004)

Je vous fais signe quand je viens  :love:


----------



## iFRS (28 Octobre 2004)

Allez je me mets sur la black and white list :

+ Fanch de Kemper/Kerfeunteun démoralisé par le quartier où poussent les résidences en plus y'a un boutiquier pécé qui s'est installé pas loin pour me narguer le fourbe , bientôt il ne restera plus qu'un maison en granit arrosé par du WiFi au beurre salé .
A quand l'AES en pays Bigouden ???

Pâté Hénaff le pâté de mataff


----------



## semac (28 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> 1 pot ??? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


y'a des mots miracle comme ça


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> y'a des mots miracle comme ça



Euh là c'est pas du miracle  :hein: 
Le miracle doit arrivé vers le 10eme    :rose:  :love:


----------



## semac (28 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Euh là c'est pas du miracle  :hein:
> Le miracle doit arrivé vers le 10eme    :rose:  :love:


MMmmouarff :love: tout dépend du ratio GIN/GINI


----------



## guytantakul (29 Octobre 2004)

Si tu mets du gini, faut compter quinze


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2004)

c'est breton le gini ? :affraid:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Octobre 2004)

Ben oui, comme Aladdin


----------



## semac (29 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Si tu mets du gini, faut compter quinze


non, tu fais comme moi tu dis que t'en met... c'est tout tu le dis


----------



## Talchan (29 Octobre 2004)

Je préfèrerai une bolée de cidre avec une crêpe au chocolat. Hum, c'est ben bon


----------



## guytantakul (29 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est breton le gini ? :affraid:



Et le Gino, il est briton ?


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Et le Gino, il est briton ?


 et le riton il est gené ?


----------



## guytantakul (29 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et le riton il est gené ?



Plus tellement...
J'ai vu sa veuve aux obsèques... mais pas toi...
Tu avais sûrement des choses urgentes sur le feu... 

Mamma mia, pardonnez-leur !


----------



## PinkTurtle (29 Octobre 2004)

Marrant ce topic  

Bretonne aussi! j'ajoute ma contribution à l'allongement de la liste.
Je viens de Brest: j'y suis partie le temps de faire mes études..... dans le Sud.
Ben finalement réflexion faite, j'y reviens dès que je peux! Et pourtant le Sud c'est génial alors.....


----------



## semac (29 Octobre 2004)

Brest oulaaaa même pour un Breton c'est le bout du monde !!


----------



## macmarco (30 Octobre 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG (de Bretagne et d'ailleurs):





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)




*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim*
*Diablovic*
*Ederntal*
*iTof*
*ginette107**



*
*Goulven**



*
*La femme de Goulven*
*Claude number X*
*Golf*
*Talchan*
*Pink Turtle
*


----------



## Dedalus (30 Octobre 2004)

En épluchant mon buisson généalogique, j'y trouve un LeRoux donc, probablement, une petite goutte de Bretagne? (à part ça, je suis un irlando-bourguignon-auvergnat-parigot, avec un zeste d'hérédité anarcho-catalane, mais bon je m'iscris quand meme parmi les Bretons de c½ur
Alors, pour faire pendant à la Blanche Hermine qui entamait ce fil de discussion, 
il faut aussi An Alarc'h

Voici le cygne de Montfort,
Qui fait blanchir l'écume au port
C'est le duc Jean au casque d'or.

Ohé guetteur monte à la tour :
Notre duc Jean est de retour,
Et que l'hermine claque au jour.

ô Notre-Dame de l'Amour,
Protégez-nous de l'âpre mort,
De la défaite et du remords.

Traîtres, songez au châtiment.
Le jour viendra prochainement,
Comptez vos os soigneusement.

Nous n'aurons trêve ni répit,
Que nous ne vous ayons occi
Vous vouliez des hommes ? En voici.

Dinn, dinn daon, dann egann, dann  egann oh
Dinn, dinn daon, dann egann ezan
Dinn, dinn daon, dann egann, dann egann oh
Dinn, dinn daon, dann egann ezan


Ceci dit, ce qui m'agace un peu, c'est cette manie qu'ont les Bretons de monopoliser la celtitude en France. Il y a des Celtes ailleurs, que Diantre !
Mais bon, au nom de Tristan Corbière et de Victor Segalen, on leur pardonnera bien


----------



## Captain_X (30 Octobre 2004)

la bretagne c'est un pays tout plat  c'est dommage y'a des jolies coins, tout plat.

 

Faudra qu'on m'explique la manie qu'ils ont a vouloir aligner des cailloux dans les prés ... c'est les jours de grand vent ou ils peuvent pas sortir en mer ?


----------



## dool (30 Octobre 2004)

Et un montagnard qui sors de son refuge un !


Les cailloux c'est pour que les pti gars dans ton genre ai quelquechose a faire en bretagne...des fois que tu sois pris d'une crise aigu d'escalade aigue..ça soulage un poil :mouais:


----------



## semac (30 Octobre 2004)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> la bretagne c'est un pays tout plat  c'est dommage y'a des jolies coins, tout plat.
> 
> 
> 
> Faudra qu'on m'explique la manie qu'ils ont a vouloir aligner des cailloux dans les prés ... c'est les jours de grand vent ou ils peuvent pas sortir en mer ?


c'est pour y encorder les types comme toi et attendre qu'ils se pissent dessus :mouais:


----------



## Captain_X (30 Octobre 2004)

Pour ce qui est d'entre encorder, c'est pas un problème en general en alpinisme c'est même plutôt recommandé 
Pour ce qui est de se pisser dessus, je pense que j'ai beaucoup plus de moyen de le faire sur une vire rocheuse avec 300 m de vide plutot que les pieds dans la boue sous le crachin pernicieux de la bretagne verte certes mais tellement humide.


----------



## semac (30 Octobre 2004)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est d'entre encorder, c'est pas un problème en general en alpinisme c'est même plutôt recommandé
> Pour ce qui est de se pisser dessus, je pense que j'ai beaucoup plus de moyen de le faire sur une vire rocheuse avec 300 m de vide plutot que les pieds dans la boue sous le crachin pernicieux de la bretagne verte certes mais tellement humide.


et bien vient nous rendre une petite viste, on va te faire une petite réception comme on sait les faire, et après tu jugera de ce qui est le plus effrayant... :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (30 Octobre 2004)

Plus de moyens ?
Mais on peut se pisser dessus où que l'on soit, il me semble


----------



## macmarco (30 Octobre 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG (de Bretagne et d'ailleurs):






: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)



*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim*
*Diablovic*
*Ederntal*
*iTof*
*ginette107**



*
*Goulven**



*
*La femme de Goulven*
*Claude number X*
*Golf*
*Talchan*
*Pink Turtle*
*Dedalus **



*


----------



## macmarco (30 Octobre 2004)

La comparaison, c'est la plaie.
 Pourquoi comparer la Bretagne et la montagne ?
 Chaque région a ses attraits.
 Je ne ressens pas le besoin de dénigrer les autres régions lorsque je vante la beauté de la Bretagne.
 Si j'allais dans une région que je ne connais pas, ça ne serait pas pour aller en crêperie...


----------



## dool (30 Octobre 2004)

Et l'humour dans tout ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> La comparaison, c'est la plaie.
> Pourquoi comparer la Bretagne et la montagne ?
> *Chaque région a ses attraits*.



pas seulement chaques regions , mais aussi chaque villes , chaques pays du monde

partout il y aura ses beautes et ses inconvenients.....

l'important c'est de s'adapter au mode de vie du lieu


----------



## guytantakul (30 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et l'humour dans tout ça ?



Si, si ! On peux se pisser dessus !


----------



## Captain_X (30 Octobre 2004)

je denigre rien, je pose juste la question du pourquoi des alignements futiles de pierres dans les prés ?

et OUi guytan a raison ... on peut si pisser desus n'importe ou


----------



## semac (30 Octobre 2004)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> je denigre rien, je pose juste la question du pourquoi des alignements futiles de pierres dans les prés ?
> 
> et OUi guytan a raison ... on peut si pisser desus n'importe ou


pourquoi futile !!
tu ne sais pas pourquoi ces pierres sont alignées, mais tu sais que c'est futile !! t'es balaise toi !!
pour ton information personne ne sait exactement pourquoi ces pierres sont alignées ainsi !!


----------



## iFRS (30 Octobre 2004)

Question de Captain_X, Pourquoi y a t'il des murs de pierre en Bretagne ???

1)Excellent coupe vent
2)Epierrage des terrains
3)Limite de la propriété
4)Evite les coulées et affaissement

Si les anciens ont commencé à les faire c'est qu'il y avait des raisons.
Note aussi qu'un mur entretenu (nettoyé des herbes et lierre) ne risque pas de s'écrouler comme le premier muret en agglo comme on en voit partout.
Le mien à 150ans,pas un seul bloc ne manque.
Remarque également que le remembrement n'a pas eut lieu ce qui veut dire qu'il n'y a pas eut réorganisation du rural,donc tu verras des haies,des murs en pierre,des sentiers,de la faune et de la flore, de la vie quoi mais aujourd'hui tout ce qui n'est pas labellisé norme européenne dérange.

Enfin , non nous n'avons pas de domaine skiable, ici on dit pas il pleut mais ça va se lever, ce sont pas 3gouttes de pluie qui vont te faire attraper un rhume.

Breizh a tao


----------



## iFRS (30 Octobre 2004)

Et il pleut tellement que voila le ciel de maintenant.
Photo du T610
Tu m'as donné soif je vais me prendre une bolée de cidre maison.


----------



## imaout (30 Octobre 2004)

J'espère que vous êtes tous branchés sur An Tour Tan pour suivre en direct le 6e Cyber Fest Noz, en direct de Quimper : http://www.antourtan.org/  

Et un breton de plus sur la liste...


----------



## iFRS (30 Octobre 2004)

aarrrrrrrrr kouezhel diwar e sav ... e amezeg ))))
Trugarez evit an amarr n'an ket ar sonadeg .

Kenavezo


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG (de Bretagne et d'ailleurs):





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)




*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim*
*Diablovic*
*Ederntal*
*iTof*
*ginette107**



*
*Goulven**



*
*La femme de Goulven*
*Claude number X*
*Golf*
*Talchan*
*Pink Turtle*
*Dedalus **



*
*iFRS* 
*imaout
*


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

je propose que l'on rebaptise ce site "BreizhG&énération" ou "MacBreizh"


----------



## imaout (31 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je propose que l'on rebaptise ce site "BreizhG&énération" ou "MacBreizh"


Il faut quand même que les autres s'y retrouvent,...         alors MacGBreizh ?


----------



## Captain_X (31 Octobre 2004)

imazout c'est en rapport avec l'exxon valdez ou l'amoco cadiz ???? en tout cas c'est pas un bel hommage que tu fais là ... pour un breton je t'aurai cru plus sensibilisé à la cause du littoral. Je vois qu'il n'en n'est rien ...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> imazout c'est en rapport avec l'exxon valdez ou l'amoco cadiz ???? en tout cas c'est pas un bel hommage que tu fais là ... pour un breton je t'aurai cru plus sensibilisé à la cause du littoral. Je vois qu'il n'en n'est rien ...


quel rapport entre la Bretagne et les pétroliers échoués ?? à part que ton esprit étriqué à du mal à intégrer qu'il sagisse d'un problème national, mais c'est sans doute trop compliqué pour toi !!


----------



## iFRS (31 Octobre 2004)

@Captain_X

houla ça sent le troll. 
Malgré tout, puisque tu sembles lire de travers, iMaout du breton maout:champion et qq autres significations. En ce qui concerne l'Exxon Valdez tu dois mal situer la Bretagne, il a coulé en Alaska.


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

iFRS a dit:
			
		

> @Captain_X
> 
> houla ça sent le troll.
> Malgré tout, puisque tu sembles lire de travers, iMaout du breton maout:champion et qq autres significations. En ce qui concerne l'Exxon Valdez tu dois mal situer la Bretagne, il a coulé en Alaska.


non ça c'est méchant, on avait dit pas la culture !!   et puis Exxon, Erica ça se ressemble tout ça   

oh bah quoi si on peut plus rire alors :rose:


----------



## Captain_X (31 Octobre 2004)

roh merde c'est vrai j'avais oublié que c'etait en alaska... faut dire que les pétroliers s'échoue peu à 4000m  donc pas vraiment l'habitude.

mea culpa ...

de plus ISFR tu dois avoir des interférences, j'avais bien lu Imaout, mais bon si t'as l'humour d'un LC II j'y peux rien, mieux vaut peut être que tu t'occupes de ta nappe phreatique bouffie de nitrate, plutôt que de jouer les moralisteurs et les georges de caunes pétorlifère.


----------



## iFRS (31 Octobre 2004)

@Captain_X
>roh merde c'est vrai j'avais oublié que c'etait en alaska... faut dire que les pétroliers s'échoue peu >à 4000m  donc pas vraiment l'habitude.

C'est bien dans l'air du temps, il faut que l'évènement se passe à la porte de chez soi pour prendre conscience de l'importance du sujet.

>mea culpa ...
>de plus ISFR tu dois avoir des interférences, j'avais bien lu Imaout, mais bon si t'as l'humour d'un >LC II j'y peux rien, mieux vaut peut être que tu t'occupes de ta nappe phreatique bouffie de >nitrate, plutôt que de jouer les moralisteurs et les georges de caunes >pétorlifère.

iFRS stp SFR c'est l'opérateur téléphonique et le "S" final pour Steir . Ahhhh c'est de l'humour à la Dieudonné? Tu  cherches l'embrouille et après tu dis que c'est une plaisanterie. Alors tu ne manques peut être pas d'humour mais tu manques certainement de dissernement parcequ'après avoir balancé 3 messages qui ne semblent pas avoir fait l'unanimité ton comportement vire à la chicane.
Non il ne s'agit pas de ma nappe phréatique mais d'un bien commun,mais peut être ne sais tu pas ce que c'est. J'y travaille donc mais surtout les agriculteurs qui n'utilisent plus d'angrais ni pesticides  (localement) contrairement aux autres auprès desquels des industriels ont vendu des solutions clés en mains en faisant miroiter des bénéfices substentiels (maintenant qu'ils n'en vendent plus ici ils se lancent vers le Sud-Ouest).
Si tu as d'autres attaques n'hésite pas c'est Dimanche et demain férié alors mis à part nettoyer des bouteilels vides pour préparer la dernière cuvée  je n'ai absolument rien d'autre à faire.


----------



## Captain_X (31 Octobre 2004)

dieudonné il est pas drole et c'etait pas de l'humour, par contre toi le second degrés c'est apparament un truc qui t'encombre pas vraiment ... faudrait peut être que t'aille prendre l'air sur ton bord de mer plutôt que de faire tes fonds de bouteilles, ca t'aerera l'esprit et ca t'évitera peut être de jouer les autonomistes forcénés.


----------



## Talchan (31 Octobre 2004)

au risque de tomber comme un cheveu sur le beurre salé,  la musique adoucissant les moeurs écoutez donc sing sing radio de St Malo (je ne sais pas faire des liens sorry)


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> dieudonné il est pas drole et c'etait pas de l'humour, par contre toi le second degrés c'est apparament un truc qui t'encombre pas vraiment ... faudrait peut être que t'aille prendre l'air sur ton bord de mer plutôt que de faire tes fonds de bouteilles, ca t'aerera l'esprit et ca t'évitera peut être de jouer les autonomistes forcénés.


ne parle pas te chose qui te dépasse et que tu ne connais pas !
tu te permet de juger du haut de tes montagnes ! redescend ici bas, tu verras l'air y est plus peut-être plus frais que dans tes paturages !!


----------



## guytantakul (31 Octobre 2004)

Ca, c'est sur, quand le captain est dans la plaine, ça refoule plus que mon haleine ! 

Edit : mon haleine - de baleine !    
(Rhaaa, il en faut peu pour être heureux, oui, bien peu pour être heureux ! )


----------



## guytantakul (31 Octobre 2004)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> au risque de tomber comme un cheveu sur le beurre salé,  la musique adoucissant les moeurs écoutez donc sing sing radio de St Malo (je ne sais pas faire des liens sorry)



Te poses pas de question, tape :
http://www.sing-sing.org
et ca roule tout seul 

Depuis V-bulletin, l'analyseur de syntaxe sait faire la part des choses


----------



## dool (31 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ca, c'est sur, quand le captain est dans la plaine, ça refoule plus que mon haleine !
> 
> Edit : mon haleine - de baleine !
> (Rhaaa, il en faut peu pour être heureux, oui, bien peu pour être heureux ! )



  

J'ai tout tremper mon Dim


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> dieudonné il est pas drole et c'etait pas de l'humour, par contre toi le second degrés c'est apparament un truc qui t'encombre pas vraiment ...


il a déjà été drôle, je l'ai vu, la recherche bon dieu utilise la recherche    



			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> ne parle pas te chose qui te dépasse et que tu ne connais pas !
> tu te permet de juger du haut de tes montagnes ! redescend ici bas, tu verras l'air y est plus peut-être plus frais que dans tes paturages !!


Le chablais des montagnes ??? mouahhahahahaha il n'habite que la zone d'une micro-raclure de sédiments de la pointe du bloc corso-sarde, mal plissé et tout et tout (on appelle ça pré-alpes, un peu comme pré-pubère )


----------



## dool (31 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le chablais des montagnes ??? mouahhahahahaha il n'habite que la zone d'une micro-raclure de sédiments de la pointe du bloc corso-sarde, mal plissé et tout et tout (on appelle ça pré-alpes, un peu comme pré-pubère )



Ouh la ouh la...jusque là je n'ai pas voulu rentrer dans le conflit mais là SM tu pousse le fossile un peu trop loin dans la couche....non pas que je sois Chablaisienne de racines mais j'y ai mes deux pattes bien plantées en ce moment......  
Et puis le lac qui nous est commun est là juste tout pres de la terrasse...

Alors,chut, sinon je te baillonne avec la ficelle de ton string 

:love:


----------



## Captain_X (31 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ne parle pas te chose qui te dépasse et que tu ne connais pas !
> tu te permet de juger du haut de tes montagnes ! redescend ici bas, tu verras l'air y est plus peut-être plus frais que dans tes paturages !!


 Qu'est ce qui te permet de dire que je ne connais pas ? A quel moment j'ai dit pu laisser penser que je ne connaissais pas... Tu penses m'avoir appris ce qu'étais les alignements et leur origine inconnue ? Je ne savais pas que la culture était reservé aux seuls bretons, merde alors si j'avais su... je serais allé habité à Quimper immédiatement. La bretagne Peuple élu ? ca n'en fait qu'un de plus finalement.

 Tu crois que je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de visiter la bretagne de constater par moi même que le soleil y brillait ... Tu penses que c'est parceque tu passes tous les vendredi dans Thalassa que tu as la science et la connaissance.... 

 Allez parle moi encore de tes druides Panoramix, refait moi l'histoire du roi Arthur, Borcéliande et tout le tralala.... ca te permettra peut être d'évacuer la frustration d'être une buse. Si y'a que ca pour te faire dormir correctement ... te gène pas pour moi.

 Je crois surtout que tu es juste assez obtu et borné pour ne pas comprendre la dérision (je parle même pas d'autodérision qui n'est pas à la porté d'un terre à terre comme toi).

 En tout cas une chose est certaine c'est que vous n'en ressortez pas grandi pour des gens qui vante sans arrêt les mérites de leur région. Et puis s'entendre dire qu'on y connait rien de quelqu'un qui sait tout juste de quoi il parle ça fait non seulement sourire mais en plus ca conforte les cons dans l'idée (fausse) qu'ils ont de la bretagne.

  Heureusement que je connais plus de breton marrant que des glands du genre semac ou iTineris... par toutatis.

 Et les bretons lâchez un peu du leste là vous transformez ça en tribune politique... ça en devient minable.... pétez un coup, bouffe une crêpe va te faire une retraite sur l'ile de batz ... tu satures je crois.

 Pour ce qui est de la fraîcheur des mes patûrages ne t'inquietes pas pour eux ils n'ont jamais eu à faire à des hordes d'élevage porcins et ni de traitements chimiques. Au pire un piétinement intempestif et touristique. Et je crains sans trahir leurs pensées les plus intimes qu'ils s'en tapent de ton avis.


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2004)

Pour la énième fois, le but de ce sujet n'est pas la polémique...
 Mais visiblement, on ne peut évoquer la Bretagne sans que certains ne se sentent obligés de provoquer, polémiquer, troller, faire de l'humour avec plus ou moins de talent...
 Pour ce qui est de l'humour, de la dérision et du second degré, l'entame du sujet était dans cet esprit-là, certains par la suite l'ont pris un peu trop au sérieux...
 Donc, je répète le but de ce sujet juste de recenser les bretons de tous horizons, de naissance ou de coeur, de Bretagne ou d'ailleurs, rien de plus.
  Pour la polémique, si vous pouviez la continuer ailleurs, merci !


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG (de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur):





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)





*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim*
*Diablovic*
*Ederntal*
*iTof*
*ginette107**



*
*Goulven**



*
*La femme de Goulven*
*Claude number X*
*Golf*
*Talchan*
*Pink Turtle*
*Dedalus **



*
*iFRS*
*imaout
*


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

y a pas un emoticon pour les bretons de foie ?


----------



## Captain_X (31 Octobre 2004)

t'as dejà vu le foi d'un breton  c'est quelquechose ..... Roooh ca va  je déconne itineris


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2004)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> t'as dejà vu le foi d'un breton  c'est quelquechose ..... Roooh ca va  je déconne itineris


 Je sais que l'orthographe n'est pas la principale préoccupation sur ces forums (il y a eu un sujet il y a quelques temps...), mais là, tu as l'air ridicule en écrivant "foi" (le, donc on parle bien de l'organe) alors que supermoquette, dans le post précédent, a utilisé l'orthographe correcte...  
 Bon, c'est bon, t'as fini ?  
 Je te retiens pas !


----------



## Captain_X (31 Octobre 2004)

justement c'est là où t'as rien compris c'est un mauvais (je le concède) jeux de mot avec la foi, dont vous faites preuves .... Alors je te renvoi donc à  mon post précédent sur la science infuse des bretons .... 

laisse encore un peu infuser toi.


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2004)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> *j*ustement*,* c'est là où t'as rien compris*,* c'est un mauvais (je le concède) jeu*x* de mot*s* avec la foi, dont vous faites preuve*s* .... Alors je te renvoi*e* donc à  mon post précédent sur la science infuse des bretons ....
> 
> laisse encore un peu infuser*,* toi.


 Tu le concèdes, tant mieux ! 
 Et la tienne, de science infuse ?
 Tu me connais ?
 La foi des bretons ? (bonjour les clichés !  )
 Perso, je suis athée...

 PS : Vu les fautes d'orthographe que tu fais, mille excuses, mais c'est pas évident de lire ta(tes) subtilité(s)...


----------



## dool (31 Octobre 2004)

Nan là Marco je veux pas rentrer dans ce debat (...sans qualificatif a ce point...) mais n'invente pas des fautes...("motS" ) ...
Sincerement, on sais tres bien que personne ne peut écrire parfaitement sur les forums ! (moi je ne met jamais d'accent et alors ?!)...alors bataillez pas sur ces futilités...
On va me dire que j'ai rien a dire (justement) car je suis qu'une pauv' minette et tout ça...et pas bretonne de surcroit...mais ne bousillez pas un thread sur des conneries...

Qu'on se marre pour de bonnes choses nous au moins les spectateurs de bagarre   là on s'ennuie  

PS : je te laisse mettre les virgules ou bien ?!


----------



## dool (31 Octobre 2004)

Bon okay je dis que je met pas d'accent puis j'en ai mis dans mon message :rose: :casse:

L'histoire des exceptions qui confirment les regles tout ça tout ça quoi  

(quoi les autres, j'ai le droit de faire des messages privés en plein thread merde )


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

tout ça pour foie, alors que je sais (si si mentez pas) que même si j'écris foi, fois, foix venant de moi vous aller lire foie


----------



## dool (31 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tout ça pour foie, alors que je sais (si si mentez pas) que même si j'écris foi, fois, foix venant de moi vous aller lire foie


Non, on lira cul !


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Nan là Marco je veux pas rentrer dans ce debat (...sans qualificatif a ce point...) mais n'invente pas des fautes...("motS" ) ...
> Sincerement, on sais tres bien que personne ne peut écrire parfaitement sur les forums ! (moi je ne met jamais d'accent et alors ?!)...alors bataillez pas sur ces futilités...
> On va me dire que j'ai rien a dire (justement) car je suis qu'une pauv' minette et tout ça...et pas bretonne de surcroit...mais ne bousillez pas un thread sur des conneries...
> 
> ...


 C'est juste que lorsqu'on veut jouer sur les subtilités de la langue, mieux vaut les connaître (on joue avec les mots, pas avec un seul)...
  Je l'ai corrigé juste pour cette raison, je ne relève pas, d'habitude...
  Qui bousille le sujet ?
  Moi, ou les trolls qui se pointent ici assez régulièrement depuis le début ?
  Ils me gonflent !!!!!!
  Pourquoi crois-tu que j'avais remis la liste ?
  Il n'a pas pu s'empêcher de revenir troller.
  J'en ai ras le bol de ces conneries, je l'ai rappelé ici...
  Kaoc'h !


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG (de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur):





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)






*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim*
*Diablovic*
*Ederntal*
*iTof*
*ginette107**



*
*Goulven**



*
*La femme de Goulven*
*Claude number X*
*Golf*
*Talchan*
*Pink Turtle*
*Dedalus **



*
*iFRS*
*imaout
*


----------



## iFRS (31 Octobre 2004)

Laisse tomber le nivellement se fait pas le bas, faut mettre de l'humour (prout pipicaca panpan culcul) de l'écrit comme on pense (méthode globale) partout et tout tourner en dérision , ainsi, tu fais une ellipse sur le sujet que tu maîtrises pas (méthode star'ac certified) .Du coup je me demande si je vais pas mettre 10kilos de smileys pour décorer le post je voudrais pas passer pour austère non plus.

5 lettres pas mieux.

Courage @+


----------



## coincoincoin (1 Novembre 2004)

un coucourt d'hptographe ?
je peut participer ?

non non ,point de bretagne je suis. je serais du genre apotre de la mondialisation capiatlistique monetairisante.
bref  du pognon et des macdo partout oauiiiiiii

non je troll pô, juste je passe dire une ou deux bricoles du style "avant de se plaindre d'avoir la porte de l'avion ouverte, faudrais voir qui saute la tete la premere dans le vide sans parachute ?"
vive la corse, nan je deconne j'aime bien la bretagne mais je prefere la normandie quand meme 

dindingdong  le compte est bon.


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

coincoincoin a dit:
			
		

> "avant de se plaindre d'avoir la porte de l'avion ouverte, faudrais voir qui saute la tete la premere dans le vide sans parachute ?



Mince, n'a pas compris, moi !
Elaguons le superflu :
"avant de se plaindre d'avoir la porte de l'avion ouverte, faudrais voir qui saute ?"

Je ne sais pas qui s'est plaint, mais s'il n'en reste qu'un, ce sera moi ! (celui sans parachute)


----------



## Captain_X (1 Novembre 2004)

de toute façon faut pas être sain d'esprit pour sauté d'un avion qui marche parfaitement non ????


----------



## dool (1 Novembre 2004)

sain ou saint ??? ... applique toi dans l'orthographe merde quoi ! 

oups j'ai dit une connerie ?


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon faut pas être sain d'esprit pour sauté d'un avion qui marche parfaitement non ????



Un avion qui "marche parfaitement" n'a pas sa porte ouverte !
D'ailleurs, les avions n'ont pas de portes, mais des issues, des écoutilles et autres évacuations de soutes. Sans compter les hublots, viseurs et périscopes (oui, en aviation aussi)


----------



## Captain_X (1 Novembre 2004)

non non y'a des avions qui volent très bien la porte ouverte...

c'est sur que si tu comptes faire du saut en parachute depuis un boeing en général c'est mal vu et extrêment difficile de pas se prendre les pieds dans le réacteur ou l'aile dans la gueule ...


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

Dans l'A319 qui m'a conduisait à l'AE (mon dernier vol), j'étais devant l'issue (plus de place pour les jambes, rangée 10 pour les connaisseurs de l'engin) et pas de risque de toucher quoi que ce soit en sautant : même au sol, on tombe sur l'aile (alors en vol...).
je suppose que les issues sont foutues ainsi sur tous les moyens-longs courriers (à part les jumbo-jets à deux étages)


----------



## nato kino (1 Novembre 2004)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> non non y'a des avions qui volent très bien la porte ouverte...
> 
> c'est sur que si tu comptes faire du saut en parachute depuis un boeing en général c'est mal vu et extrêment difficile de pas se prendre les pieds dans le réacteur ou l'aile dans la gueule ...



Aucune importance, puisque de toutes façons tu n'as pas de parachute.


----------



## Dedalus (1 Novembre 2004)

Tiens, en parlant de parachute, vous vous rappelez la petite busherie qui circulait il y a un an ?Dans l'avion qui survole les States sont réunis Doubleyou, Jean-Paul II, Hilary Clinton, le champion de basket ou de base-ball du moment et un petit écolier qui représente les générations montantes... 
Crash de moteurs. L'équipage s'éjecte, abandonnant les passagers à leur sort. 
Seulement, dans la cabine passagers, il n'y a que quatre parachutes pour cinq personnes. Qui doit se sacrifier ?
Moi, dit Bush, en tant que président du plus puissant État et bientôt président des États-Unis du monde, c'est mon devoir le plus sacré de rester en vie. Il enfile un parachute et saute.
Moi dit Hiilary Clinton, j'ai peut-être une chance de devenir la première femme présidente, et je laisserais passer cette chance fabuleuse ? Pas question. Elle enfile un parachute et saute.
Le champion ne se fatigue pas à argumenter. il a un match important et a rendez-vous avec son entraîneur. Il enfile un parachute et saute.
Restent le pape et le môme.
Mon petit, dit Jean-Paul II, Je suis miné par la maladie et je suis déjà un survivant. Ma succession a été organisée, et  c'est sans regrets que je quitterai cette terre. Il me sera même doux de penser que je me sacrifie pour la jeunesse qui est l'avenir du monde.
Bah mon saint-père, répond le mouflet, paniquez donc pas comme ça. Y'en a pour deux... Regardez, Bush s'est trompé et a pris mon cartable


----------



## tedy (1 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Les bretons de MacG (de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur):*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bas alors j'adhere directement breton de coeur un jour breton de coeur pour toujours


----------



## macmarco (1 Novembre 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG (de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur):





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)





*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim*
*Diablovic*
*Ederntal*
*iTof*
*ginette107**



*
*Goulven**



*
*La femme de Goulven*
*Claude number X*
*Golf*
*Talchan*
*Pink Turtle*
*Dedalus **



*
*iFRS*
*imaout*
*tedy **



*


----------



## Captain_X (2 Novembre 2004)

ha vi pas con sur les longs et moyen courriers de toute façon y'a pas de  parachutes....
remarques en générales les moniteurs d'exploit extrème de ce genre de vole sont armés .....


----------



## coincoincoin (5 Novembre 2004)

tien ca me rappel un truc tres marrant a propos

ya pas de parachute mais ca pourrais coller avec une situations recente ici 
rah zut j'ai plus le lien, huexley ta pas ca en stock ?


----------



## Captain_X (5 Novembre 2004)

ca doit être un truc de cul si c'est huexley :-/ opss:


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG (de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur):






: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)






*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim*
*Diablovic*
*Ederntal*
*iTof*
*ginette107**



*
*Goulven**



*
*La femme de Goulven*
*Claude number X*
*Golf*
*Talchan*
*Pink Turtle*
*Dedalus **



*
*iFRS*
*imaout*
*tedy **



*


----------



## jeep2nine (5 Novembre 2004)

Pour un breton, c'est rare que je fréquente les bars  
Celui de MacG est plus ou moins bien fréquenté, mais je veux bien inscrire mon blaze en bas de la liste de macmarco, loin de celui de Guytantakul  même si nous sommes assez proches géographiquement  

PS : il est 16h40 à mon horloge interne et les Stranglers jouent dans quelques heures, Salle Surcouf à Brest (même)


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG (de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur):





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)





*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim*
*Diablovic*
*Ederntal*
*iTof*
*ginette107**



*
*Goulven**



*
*La femme de Goulven*
*Claude number X*
*Golf*
*Talchan*
*Pink Turtle*
*Dedalus **



*
*iFRS*
*imaout*
*tedy **



*
*jeep2nine
*


----------



## coincoincoin (5 Novembre 2004)

non non pas du cul  mais c'est lui qui a le lien


----------



## iFRS (5 Novembre 2004)

Si MacMarco a initié ce fil qui s'appelle "à moi la Bretagne" c'est  pour recenser les Bretons ou celles et ceux qui y seraient de coeur. Comme vous ne faites parti ni de l'une ni de l'autre de ces catégories je vais vous donner quelques euros pour que vous alliez boire une grenadine dans un coin du bar mais pas ici à cette table c'est pour les adultes ceux qui boivent du cidre pas du champony.


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

y'en a qui aime pas le cit' ici ? :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2004)

iFRS a dit:
			
		

> Si MacMarco a initié ce fil qui s'appelle "à moi la Bretagne" c'est pour recenser les Bretons ou celles et ceux qui y seraient de coeur. Comme vous ne faites parti ni de l'une ni de l'autre de ces catégories je vais vous donner quelques euros pour que vous alliez boire une grenadine dans un coin du bar mais pas ici à cette table c'est pour les adultes ceux qui boivent du cidre pas du champony.


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

qui veut un coup de cidre ? ça calmera les esprit... :hein:


----------



## Captain_X (6 Novembre 2004)

iFRS a dit:
			
		

> Si MacMarco a initié ce fil qui s'appelle "à moi la Bretagne" c'est pour recenser les Bretons ou celles et ceux qui y seraient de coeur. Comme vous ne faites parti ni de l'une ni de l'autre de ces catégories je vais vous donner quelques euros pour que vous alliez boire une grenadine dans un coin du bar mais pas ici à cette table c'est pour les adultes ceux qui boivent du cidre pas du champony.


 

 Ca c'est de l'ouverture d'espirt, belle preuve ... Heureusement que personne compte sur toi pour remonter le niveau d'estime sur les bretons itineris.
 Monte ton forum Macbreizhclub.com, et fait un club hyper select, tu y gagneras en energie, promis.

 chez nous le cidre c'est comme le champomy (et pas ny), on le donne au gamin (comme toi visiblement). Par contre pour les adultes, on a de la poire, de l'abricot, et même de la pomme (car on sait distiller convenablement).

 Allez sans rancune, t'as toujours ton chapeau rond ....


----------



## WebOliver (6 Novembre 2004)

iFRS a dit:
			
		

> Si MacMarco a initié ce fil qui s'appelle "à moi la Bretagne" c'est  pour recenser les Bretons ou celles et ceux qui y seraient de coeur. Comme vous ne faites parti ni de l'une ni de l'autre de ces catégories je vais vous donner quelques euros pour que vous alliez boire une grenadine dans un coin du bar mais pas ici à cette table c'est pour les adultes ceux qui boivent du cidre pas du champony.



Et à l'AES Rennes les non-Bretons(-suisses) peuvent venir?


----------



## macmarco (6 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et à l'AES Rennes les non-Bretons(-suisses) peuvent venir?


  Tu dois bien le savoir...


----------



## iFRS (6 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et à l'AES Rennes les non-Bretons(-suisses) peuvent venir?



Lol uniquement si  tu signes  avec ton sang une attestation faisant allégeance au Gwenn ha du.

> Captain_X : tu as raison vas y serre tes petits poings pour exprimer ta colère mais n'oublie pas de finir tes kellog's avant d'aller chez ton camarade.
Coquin va tu m'amuse.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois bien le savoir...







			
				iFRS a dit:
			
		

> Lol uniquement si  tu signes  avec ton sang une attestation faisant allégeance au Gwenn ha du.



Ça serait fait, dans les temps.


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

RRRrrrrooooh ça va être bien à Rennes cette fête


----------



## asybonanga (18 Novembre 2004)

le Mélody est fermé à guipavas ... On rigole moins


----------



## Franckie (20 Novembre 2004)

asybonanga a dit:
			
		

> le Mélody est fermé à guipavas ... On rigole moins



ah c'est marrant ça !! c'était la boite mon père !
et puis si on peut me rajouter à la liste des bretons de brest même... c'est cool.
Bye

Franckie


----------



## macmarco (20 Novembre 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG (de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur):





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)





*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim*
*Diablovic*
*Ederntal*
*iTof*
*ginette107**



*
*Goulven**



*
*La femme de Goulven*
*Claude number X*
*Golf*
*Talchan*
*Pink Turtle*
*Dedalus **



*
*iFRS*
*imaout*
*tedy **



*
*Franckie
*


----------



## asybonanga (25 Novembre 2004)

assybonanga


----------



## macmarco (25 Novembre 2004)

asybonanga a dit:
			
		

> assybonanga


 Je suppose que tu veux t'ajouter à la liste ? 
 Avec quelle orthographe je t'ajoute ?


----------



## asybonanga (26 Novembre 2004)

Tu peux le faire avvec "asybonanga"

Merci


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2004)

c'est Breton asybonanga :hein:


----------



## macmarco (26 Novembre 2004)

*Les bretons de MacG (de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur):






: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)






*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim*
*Diablovic*
*Ederntal*
*iTof*
*ginette107**



*
*Goulven**



*
*La femme de Goulven*
*Claude number X*
*Golf*
*Talchan*
*Pink Turtle*
*Dedalus **



*
*iFRS*
*imaout*
*tedy **



*
*Franckie*
*asybonanga*
*Franswa

*


----------



## Franswa (26 Novembre 2004)

Je suis Breton de racine et de surf  Morbihan :love:


----------



## mado (3 Février 2005)

Je ne suis pas une fille de la Mer, et ça m'impressionne 87 jours, 10 heures, 47 minutes et 55 secondes, tout seul sur un bateau...
Et encore c'est pour lui que ce sera le plus court !!


Un clin d'oeil aux bretons, en passant.


----------



## alan.a (3 Février 2005)

Vincent Riou a remporté le Vendée Globe ... 

J'ai comme l'impression que si l'arrivée était en Bretagne ... la course s'appellerait le Bretagne Globe


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2005)

Arghhh je me suis fait grillé 
J'arrive que samedi


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Arghhh je me suis fait grillé
> J'arrive que samedi



   :love:   


PS:


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Arghhh je me suis fait grillé
> J'arrive que samedi



Donet mat, Global !


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Donet mat, Global !


----------



## jeep2nine (3 Février 2005)

Hé, macmarco, tu veux te faire mal voir par un brestois... Tu m'ajoutes à la liste dans la page précédente et tu me vires dès que j'ai le dos tourné, c'est quoi ce bordel :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2005)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Hé, macmarco, tu veux te faire mal voir par un brestois... Tu m'ajoutes à la liste dans la page précédente et tu me vires dès que j'ai le dos tourné, c'est quoi ce bordel :mouais:



Oups ! :rose:

Désolé, mais là, j'ai l'impression que c'est cette satanée édition qui a dû te zapper lorsque j'ai rajouté Franswa ! :hein: :rateau:

Je te remets dans la liste de suite !


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2005)

*Les bretons de MacG (de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur):





: les bretons de coeur*(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)




*macmarco*
*chagregel*
*guytantakul*
*alan.a*
*derennes*
*aricosec*
*MrStone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*zed*
*Gilbertus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*IceandFire*
*Grug*
*davidcaro2*
*Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*bah touba...*
*oupsy si,si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Bassman*
*Lizandre**



*
*Goro*
*Tangi**



*
*Goul **



*
*Semac**



*
*Fat Boss Slim*
*Diablovic*
*Ederntal*
*iTof*
*ginette107**



*
*Goulven**



*
*La femme de Goulven*
*Claude number X*
*Golf*
*Talchan*
*Pink Turtle*
*Dedalus **



*
*iFRS*
*imaout*
*tedy **



*
*Franckie*
*asybonanga*
*Franswa*
*jeep2nine*
*Pascal 77* 
*PoorMonsteR**



*


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

Quand tu mettras ta liste à jour, pense à moi !

Kenavo, et Breizh Atao


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Février 2005)

La nuit était noire,
La lune était blanche,
Nous étions seuls ce soir,
Elle et moi sous les branches.

Ses grands yeux étaient si doux,
Et sa robe claire était belle,
Mon regard se porta sur ses mamelles,
Et, en la caressant, je me mis à genoux.

Je lui dis de se calmer,
De ne pas se rebeller,
Je fis courir ma main,
Doucement sur ses reins.

Je n'y connaissais rien,
Mais je fis assez bien,
Pour venir d'un geste tendre,
Au bas de son ventre.

Je me souviens de ma peur,
De l'excitation de mon coeur,
Jusqu'à ce moment béni,
Où ma honte s'enfuit.

Après quelques Hisse et Han,
Il ne fallut pas longtemps,
Pour qu'en un jet puissant,
Jaillisse le liquide blanc.

Alors je connus cet intense moment,
Enfin un homme, j'étais à présent,
C'était la toute première fois cet automne...
































Que je trayais une vache Bretonne. 

  

Je plaisante, mais je veux bien être un sympathisant dans votre liste 

devezh mat !


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2005)

Voilà, voilà ! 
Ajoutés !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Février 2005)

Merci, M'sieur


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

Mersi di,

Ah que


----------



## Tangi (3 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> devezh mat !


Un bretonnant ???

Devezh mat dit ivez !!! ...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (16 Mars 2006)

Allez un petit up par ce jour ensoleillé !  

Allez tous sur le pont, di diou ! :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (16 Mars 2006)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Allez un petit up par ce jour ensoleillé !
> 
> Allez tous sur le pont, di diou ! :rateau:





Un de ces quatre je passerai par la rue de Montfort.


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2006)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Allez un petit up par ce jour ensoleillé !
> 
> Allez tous sur le pont, di diou ! :rateau:


Et pourquoi pas aller à la plage


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

p'ting, je l'avais pas vu celui là.

Breton: Garlan (du coté de Morlaix)


----------



## macmarco (16 Mars 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco
chagregel
guytantakul
alan.a
derennes
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
oupsy si,si
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim
Diablovic
Ederntal
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven
Claude number X
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa
jeep2nine
Pascal 77
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux
jul29
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nicolasf (16 Mars 2006)

Oh un sujet sur la Bretagne ?

Bon bah moi je suis un breton, un vrai (nait à Brest) mais j'habite hors de Bretagne depuis bien des années (pas ma faute, j'ai rien demandé moi ! ).

En tout cas, je ne rate jamais une occasion de retourner en Bretagne, pendant les vacances au moins. Le mieux serait d'y travailler et habiter un jour !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Breton d'âme encore plus que de coeur ! Né dans le 9CUBE par accident, mais à 6 mois dans le Finistère, du côté de Morlaix (Plougonven, pour ceux qui connaissent - maginifique calvaire). Puis mes parents firent construire à Ploujean-Morlaix en 76. Hélas les mutations professionnelles parentales nous ont fait vite quitter cette nouvelle maison, pour nous retrouver en Anjou pendant preque 20 ans, mais avec des vacances régulières en Finistère. Depuis 1997, ils sont rentrés pour leur retraite. Ainsi je peux à nouveau profiter plus régulièrement de la Baie de Morlaix :love: :love: et de ce pays où je me sens vraiment chez moi, c'est-à-dire celui des premiers souvenirs d'enfance.
(pour ma part : exilé en Ile de France).


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

moi, 
de brest.
breton depuis plusieurs générations


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2006)

Moi de QUIMPER !!
La voilà le blanche hermine....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

> Les Koing Aman



En fait : KOUIGN HA MAN littéralement du breton : "gâteau au beurre"


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> En fait : KOUIGN HA MAN littéralement du breton : "gâteau au beurre"



Tiens, il y a longtemps que j'en ai pas fait un, va falloir que j'y pense un de ces quatres 

'tain, ma femme va encore râler "ton régime, c'est trop calorique, tout çaaa ..."

et moi : "Bah, quand les produits sont bons, ça peut pas faire de mal,hein !" :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, il y a longtemps que j'en ai pas fait un, va falloir que j'y pense un de ces quatres
> 
> 'tain, ma femme va encore râler "ton régime, c'est trop calorique, tout çaaa ..."
> 
> et moi : "Bah, quand les produits sont bons, ça peut pas faire de mal,hein !" :rateau:



Oui, et puis fais lui un bon KIG HA FARZ en plat de résistance !!!


----------



## macmarco (16 Mars 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco
chagregel
guytantakul
alan.a
derennes
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
oupsy si,si
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim
Diablovic
Ederntal
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven
Claude number X
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa
jeep2nine
Pascal 77
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux
jul29
pithiviers
NED
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh, tu veux pas nous mettre ça dans l'ordre alphabetiques, par département avec des couleurs à la Golf ?


----------



## macmarco (16 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Euh, tu veux pas nous mettre ça dans l'ordre alphabetiques, par département avec des couleurs à la Golf ?



C'est juste une liste des bretons de MacG, les listes à la golf c'est dans le forum rendez-vous.
Si quelqu'un veut en faire une version rendez-vous, j'ai rien contre. 
Les départements je peux rajouter pour ceux que je sais, pour les couleurs, je vois pas trop selon quelles catégories.
Si tu as des idées.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

moi, c'est 29 mon département.


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
oupsy si,si
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
GlobalCut (56)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et puis fais lui un bon KIG HA FARZ en plat de résistance !!!



Terroriste ... Tu veux me faire exploser ! :rateau:

miam ! 

EDIT : Euuh, MacMarco, 77, c'est mon département d'exil, hein, mes racines sont à Saint Géran (pas loin de Pontivy) dans le Morbihan !


----------



## Goulven (17 Mars 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
oupsy si,si
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
GlobalCut (56)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Melounette (17 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> En fait : KOUIGN HA MAN littéralement du breton : "gâteau au beurre"


Merci d'avoir corrigé, j'ai cru bondir en lisant ça. 
Bah dis donc, y en a des bretons ici.  Vraiment un forum d'alcoolos 
Bin moi je viens d'un p'tit patelin pas loin de Brest, tout au bout de la terre où ça sent bon la lande, la confiture de lait, et la douceur d'un bon lit clos. Il est tellement balayé par le vent, que même les habitants en porte les strates, avec leurs visages coupés à la serpe, et leurs mains caleuses à force de travail. Mais on a la chance d'avoir un "micro-climat" grâce aux falaises de Saint-Matthieu (si si, c'est physiquement démontrable, je vous ferais ça un soir où vous arrivez pas à dormir, somnifère garanti).
Et pis dans ce petit village, y a un p'tit chemin de terre coincé dans les arbres et au bout de ce chemin la maison aux hortensias où j'avais déposé mon coeur dans les bras de ma grand mère. Mais elle a rejoint le vent et les embruns......
Oooouh la, excusez-moi, je suis un peu pouet, pouet aujourd'hui.:rose:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

Pas réussi à m'introduire dans la liste :

Parisienne, bretonne de coeur vivant dans le 56..


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)






: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
oupsy si,si
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
GlobalCut (56)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Pas réussi à m'introduire dans la liste :
> 
> Parisienne, bretonne de coeur vivant dans le 56..



C'est réparé


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est réparé



 _J'étais certaine de pouvoir compter sur toi !!!!!

Merci    _


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

On peut continuer ce fil bretonnant en ajoutant :

- Le nom en Breton de votre ville natale, favorite ou bien de celle où vous aimeriez vivre
- Sa devise
- Un lien vers le site de la ville ou d'autres choses aux alentours que vous voulez nous faire découvrir

Pour ma part :

*MORLAIX* ; e brezhonneg : *MONTROULEZ*

Devise (en français - je crois pas qu'elle existe en breton) :

*S'ILS TE MORDENT, MORDS-LES !*

(Et oui c'est bien sa devise ! Peut-être créée par un ancêtre de Pascal77 ? )

Liens :
site officiel de la Ville de Morlaix

mon anti-stress


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> On peut continuer ce fil bretonnant en ajoutant :
> 
> - Le nom en Breton de votre ville natale, favorite ou bien de celle où vous aimeriez vivre
> - Sa devise
> ...





Ah ben merci bien, mais avec des idées comme ça, je vais plus m'en sortir, moi !! :rateau: :casse: :hein: :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (17 Mars 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
oupsy si,si
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
GlobalCut (56)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

j'ai pas réussi à m'y mettre non plus  en tant que digne filleule de mon parrain, fallait bien un peu de sang breton quand même   50% bretonne  du côté parternel  de Lorient. 
Merci Parrain de bien vouloir faire le nécessaire pour moi :love:


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
oupsy si,si
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
GlobalCut (56)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

Doit y avoir erreur, là, Toumaï, c'est pas dans le Morbihan, c'est au Tchad, ils l'ont encore dit à la télé mardi soir !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
oupsy si,si
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2006)

Ti l'es en double, Global.









:love:


----------



## Melounette (17 Mars 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
oupsy si,si
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
GlobalCut (56)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ti l'es en double, Global.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gloups, j'avais pas bu :mouais:

C'est édité


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
oupsy si,si
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/92)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
GlobalCut (56)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> [*]Goulven (56)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Là, je remarque ça. Leur maison est juste à la limite des deux départements ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Doit y avoir erreur, là, Toumaï, c'est pas dans le Morbihan, c'est au Tchad, ils l'ont encore dit à la télé mardi soir !





bretonnetchadiennedu77  pascal56/77 !


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
oupsy si,si
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/92)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
GlobalCut (56)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je remarque ça. Leur maison est juste à la limite des deux départements ?


Etrange en effet :mouais:

Pour info Mme GlobalCut habite aussi dans le 56


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Etrange en effet :mouais:
> 
> Pour info Mme GlobalCut habite aussi dans le 56



Chez Goulven ? :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2006)

Pas que je sache


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2006)

Et on fait quoi avec cette liste à la fin?
On se fait une bouffe dans une crèperie à Montparnasse?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2006)

:mouais: C'est quand l'Apple Expo :sleep: :casse:


----------



## Dory (17 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Et on fait quoi avec cette liste à la fin?
> On se fait une bouffe dans une crèperie à Montparnasse?


Avec du beurre salé et du lait baratté juste près de la gare


----------



## Goulven (17 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je remarque ça. Leur maison est juste à la limite des deux départements ?


Presque! ... on vit en Suisse maintenant! :love:


----------



## Goulven (17 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Chez Goulven ? :rateau:


Et oh! le dites pas à Mme Goulven!  Ni à Global...


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2006)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Presque! ... on vit en Suisse maintenant! :love:



Me voilà rassurer en ce qui concerne Mme GlobalCut


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2006)

BREIZ POWAAA !!!
Kwoing aman et crèpes suzettes à foison !


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Kwoing aman



Noooooooooooooooooon !!!! 
Kouign amann ! :mouais:


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2006)

C'est à dire que j'ai tapé un peu à la va-vite sur le clavier....
Mais ce gâteau est un peu mon péché mignon...
:love:


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire que j'ai tapé un peu à la va-vite sur le clavier....
> Mais ce gâteau est un peu mon péché mignon...
> :love:




C'est à se damner, tu veux dire ! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est à se damner, tu veux dire ! :love: :love: :love: :love:



Et encore, t'as pas goûté le mien :love: :love: :love: 'tain, faut qu'j'en r'fasse un !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> BREIZ POWAAA !!!
> Kwoing aman et crèpes suzettes à foison !



E brezhonneg :

*BREIZH POBL AN ATAO ! STOURM AR BREZHONNEG ! *


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (17 Mars 2006)

Vin Diou, j'ai bien fait de faire un 'ti up moa !


----------



## guytantakul (17 Mars 2006)

Z'avez vu ? Jackie Berroyer se fait trainer en justice pour sa chanson sur les bretons (du finistère sud bien évidemment ).
Franchement, y'a pas de quoi fouetter un chat, même avec une main dans le dos.
J'aurais pu en faire une bien pire en quelques strophes  


http://www.hns-info.net/article.php3?id_article=7751

Enfin, tout ça pour dire que c'est pas si mal vu que ça, en fin de compte - et mignon et très gentil


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2006)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Vin Diou, j'ai bien fait de faire un 'ti up moa !





Y a longtemps que le bouchon d'cit' avait pas sauté !     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Noooooooooooooooooon !!!!
> Kouign amann ! :mouais:



hummmm le Kouign amann! :love: bien calorique, du pur beurre et ensuite soupe pendant 2 jours tiens


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Y a longtemps que le bouchon *d'cit'* avait pas sauté !     :love:



Mmmm... Je sens le parler gallo là-dessous ! Os de viaeau, vas donc crire l'iaeau !


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, t'as pas goûté le mien :love: :love: :love: 'tain, faut qu'j'en r'fasse un !



Aussi bon qu'à Locronan?
Je t'en comande 1 direct !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Aussi bon qu'à Locronan?
> Je t'en comande 1 direct !




Je ne voudrais pas dire mais le meilleur que j'ai mangé depuis ma tendre enfance  , c'est à Douarnenez, boulangerie/patisserie Le Moan, rue Jean Jaurès !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Aussi bon qu'à Locronan?
> Je t'en comande 1 direct !



Je ne sais pas, je n'en ai jamais mangé là bas, mais ce que je peux te dire, c'es que bien qu'en ayant testé pas mal dans les patisseries de St Brieuc, Pontivy, Vannes, l'ile aux Moines, Riantec, Port Louis, St Cado, ainsi que chez quelques artisans expatriés, j'en ai trouvé d'excellents, mais aucun meilleur que celui que je fais avec la recette de mon arrière grand-mère. Les seuls dont je me souvienne qui soient meilleurs, c'est ceux qu'elle faisait quand j'étais gamin. C'est elle qui m'a appris (les derniers temps avant qu'elle n'ait la visite de l'Ankou, on les faisait ensemble, ça me rendait très fier :rose: ), mais même si je me débrouille bien, je ne prétend pas avoir son "tour de main". :love: :love: 


EDIT : Mais pitin©, c'est du boulot ! :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (18 Mars 2006)

C'est ici que les bretons s'expriment ? 


PS : Personne n'a vu mon Queen a man ?


----------



## Melounette (18 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas dire mais le meilleur que j'ai mangé depuis ma tendre enfance  , c'est à Douarnenez, boulangerie/patisserie Le Moan, rue Jean Jaurès !!!


Arf, bin viens donc au marché de St Renan, ils font de ces plaques !!!:love: 
Et pis le mieux, c'est de faire Kig a Farz avec un max de lipig le soir, et kouign aman, le lendemain matin, trempouillé dans le lait de ferme. C'est dans ces cas là que tu sais si tu peux compter sur ton estomac.....bon l'ennui, c'est le foie qui te lâche. Mais même quand ça passe une deuxième fois, c'est toujours aussi bon.\o/


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Mars 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici que les bretons s'expriment ?
> 
> 
> PS : Personne n'a vu mon Queen a man ?



Meuh non, c'est du "couine ha ? man"


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici que les bretons s'expriment ?
> 
> 
> PS : Personne n'a vu mon Queen a man ?



"Il est frais", dit mère Curry !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/92)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
GlobalCut (56)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Franswa (18 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> "Il est frais", dit mère Curry !


Tu l'as mangé en couinant : "ah man", j'espère


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as mangé en couinant : "ah man", j'espère



ouais, et il y en a encore un qu'a mordu la poussière !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

Couin a man z'en aurai à gogo maintenant  avec deux parrains bretons  
va falloir faire gaffe à ma ligne de sirène moaa


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (18 Mars 2006)

Bon, nous, on attend toujours que les Rennais passent nous voir !  

Là où vous savez :love:


----------



## guytantakul (18 Mars 2006)

Pas dans ton cul ? Si ? Non ?
Ah, les kouilles à m'man !


----------



## Franswa (18 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pas dans ton cul ? Si ? Non ?
> Ah, les kouilles à m'man !


 Ouais mon tit frère dit souvent : "Arrête de péter les kouilles à m'man !!!"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

:mouais: c bien beau de dire que j'ai deux parrains bretons encore faudrait-il qu'il s'insère dans la liste le dragon:sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: c bien beau de dire que j'ai deux parrains bretons encore faudrait-il qu'il s'insère dans la liste le dragon:sleep:



C'est pas un dragon, c'est un Pokemon !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Arff! il va être râvi !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

blague à part, j'adorai aller dans la forêt de mélusine petit... Cette forêt était vraiment spéciale avec son étang, ses sous bois impénétrable... BBRrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> blague à part, j'adorai aller dans la forêt de mélusine petit... Cette forêt était vraiment spéciale avec son étang, ses sous bois impénétrable... BBRrrrrr!!!!!




.... je vais régulièrement me ressourcer dans les forêts du Finistère... avec les arbres, les grosses pierres.... ça fait un bien !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mars 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/92)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
GlobalCut (56)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## arnaud.ll (21 Mars 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/92)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
GlobalCut (56)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.ll (29->35->92->06) 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/QUOTE]


----------



## arnaud.ll (21 Mars 2006)

PS... né à Brest puis étudiant à Rennes avant de m'expatrier à 27 ans...

"Dans chaque viallage du monde il y a une bouteille de coca et un breton" Erik Orsenna


----------



## Sloughi (22 Mars 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/92)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
GlobalCut (56)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2006)

La Rochelle, La Rochelle...      ?


:mouais:

2 minutes d'arret  :casse:


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/92)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
GlobalCut (56)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Franswa (23 Mars 2006)

Global c'est normal que tu sois en double dans la liste 


:rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mars 2006)

Tiens, toi aussi tu vois double :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (23 Mars 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/92)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

dites 

alèm (80/80/80/80/62/59/80/56/44...  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mars 2006)

Pffff.... Quand je pense qu'on dit que les Corses sont infiltrés partout...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pffff.... Quand je pense qu'on dit que les Corses sont infiltrés partout...



Non pas partout. Juste à la Mairie de Paris.


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pffff.... Quand je pense qu'on dit que les Corses sont infiltrés partout...




arrête, ils vont finir par voir qu'il ya des picards en bretagne !!


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mars 2006)

C'est 44 l'erreure ? :casse:





PS je peux te loger sur Vannes


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est 44 l'erreure ? :casse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




t'inquiètes, le lit est monté à Elven ! 

tout le reste aussi ! 

mais j'ai pas fini ma "véranda" !!


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2006)

J'étais en Italie à Sienne, Florence, et toute la toscane cette semaine.
Devinez Quelles enargumènes j'ai croisé à l'aéroporte de Bologne?
Des Quimpérois !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2006)

Bel après midi aujourd'hui, va falloir racheter du charbon


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bel après midi aujourd'hui, va falloir racheter du charbon


Ha?
Tu utilises pas des bouzes de varech+goëmon pour la cheminée ?


----------



## guytantakul (26 Mars 2006)

Trop fort ! J'ai vu un italien rue de siam, à brest-même, pour ma part !
(amis je ne suis pas cosmopolite comme toi, mon cher ned)


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort ! J'ai vu un italien rue de siam, à brest-même, pour ma part !
> (amis je ne suis pas cosmopolite comme toi, mon cher ned)



Dément !


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2006)

J'ai pas de cheminée


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas de cheminée


Argg la tuile!
:rose:


----------



## Melounette (27 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort ! J'ai vu un italien rue de siam, à brest-même, pour ma part !
> (amis je ne suis pas cosmopolite comme toi, mon cher ned)


Ah bin Rue de Siam, j'ai vu Olivier de Kersauson qui buvait un perrier. Je me suis pincée pour être sûre. Mais bon, il était pas dans son bar, hein. Réputation oblige.


----------



## Melounette (27 Mars 2006)

Edit : Ah ! Le forum Macgé fait bégayer. Ca m'a mis mon message en double. Ô grand modérateur, pouvez-vous supprimer celui-ci ? Merci.


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2006)

Ne pas oublier CA !
http://www.bdperros.com/


----------



## guytantakul (27 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bin Rue de Siam, j'ai vu Olivier de Kersauson qui buvait un perrier. Je me suis pincée pour être sûre. Mais bon, il était pas dans son bar, hein. Réputation oblige.



Le meilleur de mes rencontres rue de siam: J'ai vu paco rabanne phraser un type dans une rue adjacente. Je vais acheter des skeuds et en sortant à près 20 minutes, ils étaient toujours là... Le gars avait l'air de se faire chier d'une force...
Alors j'ai pris mon téléphone portable et j'ai fait semblant de téléphoner en racontant l'histoire sans nommer personne. Le gars a pigé, mais l'autre illuminé était bien trop à bloc pour se rendre compte que je me foutais de sa tronche  

Pour Kersau, il a vendu son rade sur le port je crois...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Un message pour vous demander votre aide.

Je demeure à Ploemeur, je suis secrétaire de métier, recherche du boulot depuis mon arrivée ici .... en vain.

Je suis à deux mois de mes fins de droit et je devais travailler avec mon mari.... qui vient de m'annoncer qu'il voulait qu'on se sépare......

ça veut dire que si dans deux mois je n'ai pas de travail je ne vais plus avoir une tune de revenus..  

Si l'un de vous connait quelqu'un qui a besoin d'une secrétaire, si vous avez des relations sur Lorient ou alentours ... Je suis prête à faire une période d'essai pour que l'on puisse juger de mes capacités.

Il est bien évident que je continue mes recherches de mon côté.

Mes deux handicaps :  mon âge,  56 ans le mois prochain et une sainte horreur de tout ce qui est comptabilité et chiffres en général  (je sais toutefois me servir de Ciel gestion commerciale pour les devis).

Mes points forts : orthographe, bonne connaissance informatique, rapidité d'exécution, polyvalence.

J'ai surtout travaillé en cabinets ministériels (Fonction publique, Action humanitaire d'urgence, Relations avec le Parlement) sans être fonctionnaire et dans le bâtiment.

Mes enfants sont adultes et ont quitté la maison, je peux travailler la nuit (en hôpital par exemple) ; j'ai une voiturette qui me permet de me déplacer.

Voilà, merci d'avance pour votre aide éventuelle. Ceux qui auraient des idées peuvent me contacter par mail et si besoin je peux vous envoyer des C.V.

Amicalement.

Momo


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Je ne peux malheureusement pas faire grand chose pour toi mais le coeur y est en tous cas  comme je comprends ce que tu vis actuellement déjà qu'à Paris c'est pas simple Je compte sur la solidarité de tous les bretons d'ici et d'ailleurs afin qu'ils entendent ton SOS Momo 
En ce qui concerne le reste je suis vraiment désolée et j'espère que tu tiens le coup dans ces moments difficiles


----------



## Dory (27 Mars 2006)

Bon courage Momo je ne suis pas dans ta région mais sait on jamais.

Je suis de tout coeur avec toi


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux malheureusement pas faire grand chose pour toi mais le coeur y est en tous cas  comme je comprends ce que tu vis actuellement déjà qu'à Paris c'est pas simple Je compte sur la solidarité de tous les bretons d'ici et d'ailleurs afin qu'ils entendent ton SOS Momo
> En ce qui concerne le reste je suis vraiment désolée et j'espère que tu tiens le coup dans ces moments difficiles




Merci les filles, normalement je devrais tenir le coup et puis si je trouve un emploi, j'aurais moins de temps à passer sur les "pourquoi-comment-peut être-j'aurais dû-j'aurais pas dû ..... j't'en passe et des meilleures....."


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> Je compte sur la solidarité de tous les bretons d'ici et d'ailleurs afin qu'ils entendent ton SOS Momo


Euh...
Et les pas bretons, ils n'ont pas le droit de proposer du boulot à Momo ?
Et les bretons égoïstes (il y en a sûrement, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils seraient tous altruistes), ils n'ont pas le droit de s'en foutre ?

On dirait un présentateur télé : "allez, les belges, votez pour machin, il est belge !"
Ca c'est de l'argument.

Hein ?
Pas grave ?
Non, pas grave, bien sûr.
Chacun dans sa communauté et les vaches seront bien gardées.


Bon, et pour rester dans l'esprit : 
PonkHead (29/78)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

euhhh...Ponkhead il est méchant d'abord   
les non bretons sont aussi les bienvenus s'ils habitent le Morbihan, cela va de soi


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> Et les pas bretons, ils n'ont pas le droit de proposer du boulot à Momo ?
> Et les bretons égoïstes (il y en a sûrement, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils seraient tous altruistes), ils n'ont pas le droit de s'en foutre ?
> 
> ...



Allez ronchonne pas PonkHead, je comprends, je vais te dire, je suis parisienne, j'ai vécu 18 ans en gendarmerie avec des gens venant de toutes les régions de France et des DOM/TOM
j'ai vécu en Martinique, à La Réunion (à l'époque il n'y avait pas le "chik") et suis en Bretagne depuis 4 ans.... alors la bretonne pure beurre ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Allez ronchonne pas PonkHead, je comprends, je vais te dire, je suis parisienne, j'ai vécu 18 ans en gendarmerie avec des gens venant de toutes les régions de France et des DOM/TOM
> j'ai vécu en Martinique, à La Réunion (à l'époque il n'y avait pas le "chik") et suis en Bretagne depuis 4 ans.... alors la bretonne pure beurre ...



gendarmerie, parisienne!!! on m'aurait menti à l'insu de mon plein gré  On se calme, j'ai des potes gendarmes, tarbais et je suis toujours vivant :love:

Sais tu faire des crêpes? en bretagne, c'est au moins aussi important que l'andouille de guéménée :love:


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2006)

Bon courage Momo,
On est tous avec Toi !
Si on a des tuyaux, on te fera suivre....
(Au centre astronomique, ils cherchent po non?)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> gendarmerie, parisienne!!! on m'aurait menti à l'insu de mon plein gré  On se calme, j'ai des potes gendarmes, tarbais et je suis toujours vivant :love:
> 
> Sais tu faire des crêpes? en bretagne, c'est au moins aussi important que l'andouille de guéménée :love:




en tous cas si Momo ouvre une crêperie, vu ses talents culinaires, miamm... je serai sa 1ère cliente :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Mars 2006)

Pour ZRX :

Voui voui, les crêpes ça va, le poignet est flexible..la pâte est soft.... et le beurre salé toujours présent    ... mais chuis meilleure en cuisine traditionnelle (choucroute, blanquette, gratins, tartiflette, etc.... et en cuisine exotique.... cuisine à base de lait de coco, d'ananas, de miel, rougail saucisses et bien d'autres... mais je bave...)

Pour Ned :

Merci de laisser traîner tes oreilles de gremlins  

Pour Toumaï :

Côté comerces les seuls que j'aurais aimé avoir c'est soit : une mercerie (mais une vraie mercerie avec les fils à broder, les toiles, les aiguilles, les diagrammes, les charms... etc..) ou une librairie avec de vieux livres recouverts de cuir et reliés au fil.... là où l'on trouve une odeurrrrrrrrrrrr qui me fait mourir ....... quelques litographies et hop.... 

  mais je ne pense pas que mes fonds suivent.......  alors.... mais c'est bon de rêver un peu.. (heureusement).

Merci à tous.


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2006)

Rhooô
2 plaques à gaz, de la pâte, du beurre...
Et hop t'as ouvert ta créperie !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2006)

NED  'manque les boissons


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> NED  'manque les boissons




Bah oui faut pas déc...... quand même, les crêpes ça donne soif !!!


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> NED  'manque les boissons



Fallait pas boire presque toute la reserve  .
Mais dans une autre constellation on refera le plein...


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2006)

En attendant tournée pour le Staff !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> En attendant tournée pour le Staff !




Tu sais pas, je m'en vais aller ouvrir une bouteille de cidre que j'ai dans le frigo ! Tiens ça va me remonter le moral et comme je suis toute seule depuis ce matin 7h30, he ben je vais me faire du bien !! Na


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Un message pour vous demander votre aide.
> 
> ...



je ne suis pas breton (surtout pas, ne le prenez pas mal mais je suis nordiste pour toujours...), je n'habite pas le morbihan mais Nantes mais je vais voir avec ma chérie (pas bretonne mais morbihannaise) si elle connait quelques choses (avec un s comme ché mi)... 

bonne soirée...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas breton (surtout pas, ne le prenez pas mal mais je suis nordiste pour toujours...), je n'habite pas le morbihan mais Nantes mais je vais voir avec ma chérie (pas bretonne mais morbihannaise) si elle connait quelques choses (avec un s comme ché mi)...
> 
> bonne soirée...




Merci beaucoup à toi aussi Alèm...


De toutes les façons, un grand merci à tous, bretons ou non bretons, résidant en Bretagne ou ailleurs,  même si vos recherches n'aboutissent pas, le fait de vouloir me donner un coup de main me fait énormément plaisir.

Je continue bien sur de mon côté et vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

on est avec toi ma tite Momo et pis le hasard fait tjs  bien les choses, car ici on trouve tout, c'est comme à la samaritaine   
et le cidre?  requinquée pour un tour? fut-il gouteux à souhait?

:love:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Mars 2006)

Avis au Bretons qui achèteraient bientôt un iBook 14" d'occasion : notre Apple Center de Rennes s'est fait sauvagement envahir hier et on déplore de la casse et donc un iBook volé.

Voilà son SN : 4H543KPMSE9

Il doit comporter des traces suite à l'arachement du cadenas d'expo.

Ca fait un drôle d'effet de voir voler un iMac 20" et Cinema Display 20"


----------



## macmarco (29 Mars 2006)

Vraiment désolé de ce qui t'arrive. 
J'espère qu'ils seront arrêtés ces m****ux !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

désolée aussi  que se passe-t-il à Rennes c'est du délire cette histoire j'espère qu'ils se feront épinglés s'ils le revende à quelqu'un qui aura l'intelligence de vérifier le n° avant


----------



## Dory (29 Mars 2006)

Des petits m***** 
Bon courage.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (30 Mars 2006)

L'un de vous connait l'URL du site qui répertorie les SN des machines volées ?

J'ai cru voir ça un jour en surfant...

Merchi


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> L'un de vous connait l'URL du site qui répertorie les SN des machines volées ?
> 
> J'ai cru voir ça un jour en surfant...
> 
> Merchi



En v'là toujours un ... Merci gougueule


----------



## mamyblue (31 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir à tous!

Et ben moi je viens de parcourir tout le fil de la Bretagne. Je ne suis pas Bretonne... Non je suis née dans un petit village en Valais (CH) accroché à la montagne, pour ne pas nommer, je viens d'Isérables le village des Bedjuis!...:love:

En parcourant ce fil j'ai appris beaucoup de choses sur la Bretagne et les les Bretons et en plus j'ai appris que mon parrain était Breton, alors moi aussi je suis un peu Bretonne par mon parrain et je ne suis pas du tout dépaysée car j'ai de la famille un peu partout dans le monde. Alors pour moi être née ici ou ailleurs n'a pas d'importance, nous sommes tous des êtres humains non...

Quand à Momo, tu sais que je suis très proche de toi par la pensée et je te souhaite de trouver vite un travail et le bonheur. Je suis très touchée par vous tous du Forum de MacG car tout le monde est avec Momo, celà ne prouve t'il pas que nous pouvons venir de n'importe ou et que nous sommes capable de tendre la main à celle ou celui qui en a besoin. Alors courage ma belle, ne baisse surtout pas les bras. Tout le monde est avec toi et à bientôt Momo! 

Merci à tous et grosse bise de mamy.


----------



## NED (31 Mars 2006)

Bon une petite crèpe...pour repartir du bon pied ce matin !


Sucre?
Beure?
Nutella?
Miel-citron?
Andouille?
Banane?
Jambon-fromage?
Champignons-crème?

Haha...je sens que ça salive....???


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bon une petite crèpe...
> Jambon-fromage?
> Champignons-crème?


Au bûcher l'hérétique !!!!!!!


*** Rappel didactique : il y a la crèpe (sucrée) et la galette (salée) - la pate n'est pas la même. ***


Tous les VRAIS bretons que je connais te trancherais les gonades au vieux canif rouillé pour avoir osé suggérer de mettre du salé dans une crèpe...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

J'ajouterai que la crêpe est au froment, avec oeufs et lait, et donc un met de "riche" dans l'indigente bretagne de jadis. Alors que la galette est au sarrazin (pâte : farine diluée à l'eau), met de base des petits paysans pauvres sur les terres ingates où pousse seul le blé noir ("gwinizh du" en breton), qui n'est d'ailleurs pas une céréale botaniquement parlant.


----------



## NED (31 Mars 2006)

Moi je vous signale juste que CHEZ MOI, on fait du salé dans le froment et du sucré dans le sarrazin.
Il n'y a rien d'héretique à cela et justement ça met en valeur le goût d'un sucré-salé fort plaisant....
J'avais écris mon post en sachant bien cela et ce n'est point du tout un oubli de ma part.

Après, si vous trouvez ça pas bon, les goûts et les couleurs.....là


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mars 2006)

Ca doit etre sympa , la bretaGne 

P.S : Note pour plus tard arreter de faire deux choses en même temps


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit etre sympa , la bretanne




seul inconvénient, personne ne sait où c'est...

par contre, la bretagne...


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> seul inconvénient, personne ne sait où c'est...
> 
> par contre, la bretagne...




Ah oui c mieux ainsi


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Tous les VRAIS bretons que je connais te trancherais les gonades au vieux canif rouillé pour avoir osé suggérer de mettre du salé dans une crèpe...




ça tombe bien, je peux continuer à manger les ficelles picardes de ma maman... ouf !  



ps : j'ai déjà convaincu deux bretonnes avec cette recette (c"omment, des crèpes au beurre doux ? :affraid: " puis ensuite "des crèpes avec du salé dedans ?!! :affraid:" mais en fin de compte pour elles : la découverte d'une autre culture tout aussi civilisée et raffinée culturellement...  ). Juste une question de recettes et de découverte de l'autre hein 

ps 2 : les galettes sont aussi un choc la première fois pour n'importe quel picard bien fait...


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Avril 2006)

Allez hop, rien de mieux à foutre 

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/92)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

Et le gâteau battu, un "choc" pour un breton...


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2006)

j'y aurais même pas pensé tellement c'est le dessert des grand-mères par chez moi ! 

le vrai choc de chez moi, ce serait demander un caqhuse ou une flamiche aux maroilles (un dérivé de la flamiche classique) que servent certains restaux amiénois ! 

mais je me fais à l'idée de manger des crêpes ici mais dans les crêperies bien fournies en nantaises !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

La flamiche au Maroilles çà m'évoque beaucoup plus la Thiérache que l'Amiénois. J'ai un peu traîné mes guêtres par là-bas, à Maroilles même d'ailleurs, qui est dans le Nord et non l'Aisne. Il y a aussi l'épouvantable boulette d'Avesnes (Avesnes-sur-Helpe, où j'ai obtenu mon permis de conduire... çà s'invente pas  ). Je suis pas fana de tous ses fromages de plaine, gras. J'ai une très nette attirance pour les fromages montagnards et notamment jurassien. Mais nous autres, "Breizh Bugale" (enfants de Bretagne) n'avons aucun fromage local, alors....


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2006)

la flamiche est plus de la somme alors que la tarte aux maroilles est plus de la thiérache effectivement mais la thiérache, le nord, le pas-de-calais et une partie actuelle de la wallonie font partie du même monde linguistique : les langues picardes


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Mais nous autres, "Breizh Bugale" (enfants de Bretagne) n'avons aucun fromage local, alors....



P'têt ben, mais on a de quoi accompagner ceux d'importation, ça compense !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Au bûcher l'hérétique !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *** Rappel didactique : il y a la crèpe (sucrée) et la galette (salée) - la pate n'est pas la même. ***
> ...




Je dois être hérétique aussi car j'aime faire des crêpes de froment et les manger avec des oeufs/fromage/jambon..... Mais suis une adepte pour sucré/salé  (enfin pas tout le temps mais souvent).


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Je dois être hérétique aussi car j'aime faire des crêpes de froment et les manger avec des oeufs/fromage/jambon..... Mais suis une adepte pour sucré/salé  (enfin pas tout le temps mais souvent).


Moi aussi, mais c'est surtout par flemme de faire deux pâtes et comme je ne suis pas breton d'origine ça me choque pas le moins du monde 

D'ailleurs, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer la différence entre crêpes et galettes ? Moi je croyais que c'était une question de farine mais il paraît que c'est pas ça


----------



## guytantakul (1 Avril 2006)

Ca dépend des régions et des personnes. 
Dans le fil plus haut, il est dit que crêpe = froment et galette = blé noir (sarrazin).
Mais il peut y avoir des gens qui font des galettes (cêpes épaisses faites à la poêle et non au billig) de froment, l'orthodoxie sur le sujet est mouvante. 
Rien de sûr pour moi, en l'occurence


----------



## guytantakul (1 Avril 2006)

En tant qu'hérétique, je mangerais bien une galette de blé noir au poulet à la crème et à l'ananas, tiens :love:

Je ne sais pas pour les crêpes, mais les deux farines peuvent être mélangées pour faire des nouilles (c'est pas mauvais, j'en ai mangé dimanche dernier, 80% froment, 20% blé noir). 
Sinon les japonais font des nouilles de froment ou de blé noir (soba et oudon) quasi-quotidiennement 

... mais comme la farine de blé noir (ainsi que la nouille issue de cette farine) ne se conserve que très peu de temps, c'est difficile à trouver ici


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

En fait, la différence entre le blé noir (dit sarasin) et le froment est que le premier ne panifie pas, car il ne possède pas de gluten, alors que le froment (en fait le blé tendre) panifie en raison de la présence de gluten. Le sarrasin (_fagopyrum esculentum_) n'est pas une céréale mais une plante à fleurs blanches de la famille des polygonacées. Il s'agit de petites graines noires en forme de diamant. Il a été en fait introduit entre le XVème et le XVIème siècle en Europe car il provient d'Asie, d'où certainement son nom. C'est une plante des terres pauvres et acides, là où le blé ne pousse pas.


----------



## NED (1 Avril 2006)

Et bin ça met tout le monde d'accord !


----------



## macmarco (1 Avril 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/92)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Et bin ça met tout le monde d'accord !




... et tout le monde peut aller manger chez tout le monde !!! 

On commence chez qui ?????


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ... et tout le monde peut aller manger chez tout le monde !!!
> 
> On commence chez qui ?????




content de ne pas habiter officiellement en bretagne moi... Vives Nantes !!!   

ps : de toute façon, à plus de 3 chez moi... 

mais faites attention, yaura ptêt AES du coté du Golfe cet été...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> content de ne pas habiter officiellement en bretagne moi... Vives Nantes !!!



P'tain si ma copine qui demeure à Nantes t'entendait :afraid: Elle qui se bat pour la réinsertion de Nantes en Bretagne et non en Pays de Loire (ce en quoi elle a entièrement raison d'ailleurs -et je suis très objective puisque je ne suis pas bretonne-). 

Soit dit en passant Nantes est une ville que j'adore et j'aime y faire un saut de temps en temps.

Bon, alors, elle se passera où notre "crêpes party" ??


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> P'tain si ma copine qui demeure à Nantes t'entendait :afraid: Elle qui se bat pour la réinsertion de Nantes en Bretagne et non en Pays de Loire (ce en quoi elle a entièrement raison d'ailleurs -et je suis très objective puisque je ne suis pas bretonne-).
> 
> Soit dit en passant Nantes est une ville que j'adore et j'aime y faire un saut de temps en temps.
> 
> Bon, alors, elle se passera où notre "crêpes party" ??




ah bah, à nantes, ya des Vendéens et des Bretons... pis ça arrange tout le monde que Nantes ne soit pas en Bretagne, Rennes pour la concurrence, les bretons pour une part de leur fierté perdue à cause de Pétain et les Pays de Loire qui ont une locomotive...

'fin bref, on dit bien que Chateau-Thierry est en Picardie... si ça fait plaisir à quelques-uns, c'est bien là le principal...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (7 Avril 2006)

Bon ben va falloir que je mette des bougies sur une galette moi aujourd'hui : j'ai 40 ans !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben va falloir que je mette des bougies sur une galette moi aujourd'hui : j'ai 40 ans !



kalz a vloavezhioù all !


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2006)

Joyeux Zanouf :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

​
UN P'TIT BEURRE DES TOYOUX, UN P'TIT BEURRE DES TOYOUX !!!!!


BISES ET PROFITE BIEN DE TA JOURNEE !!!!!


----------



## mikoo (7 Avril 2006)

Rassurez moi...
Nantes c'est pas la Bretagne? nom d'un ptit beurre mou!
:hein: :mouais:


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2006)

quand tu descends le cours des cinquante otages, tu regardes les drapeaux au-dessus de ta tête... 

tant mieux qu'on ne soit pas en bretagne,, tiens ! 

parce que...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Rassurez moi...
> Nantes c'est pas la Bretagne? nom d'un ptit beurre mou!
> :hein: :mouais:




SI C'EST LA BRETAGNE !!!!!!!!!!!!


Ce ne sont que des découpages administratifs.... et politiques qui ont mis Nantes dans les Pays de Loire mais : NANTES EST EN BRETAGNE !!!! (et c'est une parisienne qui te dit ça donc tu vois l'objectivité).

Le château des Ducs de Bretagne qui se trouve à Nantes, d'après toi ....


----------



## HmJ (7 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bon une petite crèpe...pour repartir du bon pied ce matin !
> 
> 
> Sucre?
> ...



Chocolat fruits de mer pour moi.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

Jambon/fromage/gruyère pour moi !  Merci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

Sympa HmJ tu reprends donc le service  pour moi ce sera beurre/sucre/citron/chocolat/avec beaucoup de chantilly merci:love:

edit : oups désolée pour ce dérapage incontrôlé:rose:  mais les crêpes de bretagne pour moi c'est tellement, tellement bon que j'ai hâte d'y retourner:love:


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2006)

Joli temps, ça sent le BBQ :love:


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> pour moi ce sera beurre/sucre/citron/chocolat/avec beaucoup de chantilly merci:love:
> :love:



2 !!garçon s'iou plaît...


----------



## macmarco (7 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Rassurez moi...
> Nantes c'est pas la Bretagne? nom d'un ptit beurre mou!
> :hein: :mouais:




Tri Yann(des nantais que j'espère tu connais), La découverte ou l'ignorance.
(Lien déjà donné, mais il aurait fallu lire les premières pages)


Histoire :
Les 22 régions actuelles viennent du redécoupage effectué par Vichy en 1941.
Nantes et la Loire Inférieure(nom de l'époque de la Loire Atlantique), faisaient jusqu'alors partie de la Bretagne dont la capitale était Rennes depuis déjà pas mal de temps.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Histoire :
> Les 22 régions actuelles viennent du redécoupage effectué par Vichy en 1941.
> Nantes et la Loire Inférieure(nom de l'époque de la Loire Atlantique), faisaient jusqu'alors partie de la Bretagne dont la capitale était Rennes depuis déjà pas mal de temps.



Pour compléter : Nantes était la capitale des ducs de Bretagnes (la Bretagne était alors un duché "souverain", c'est à dire un état indépendant), jusqu'au mariage forcé d'Anne de Bretagne au futur Charles VIII par le père de ce dernier, Louis XI, faisant de lui un duc de Bretagne et futur roi de France. 

Toutefois, il convient de rappeler qu'aux termes du traité que ce mariage concluait, il n'était pas question de rattacher la Bretagne à la couronne de France. Elle restait un duché indépendant, dont le duc était aussi roi de France. Ce n'est qu'à la révolution que la Bretagne fut rattachée à la France (elle fut purement et simplement annexée), et perdit son indépendance de droit, sinon de fait, et que sa "capitale" administrative fut transférée à Rennes.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2006)

Note 

En Bretagne il n'y a pas d'autoroute


----------



## mikoo (7 Avril 2006)

merci macmarco et pascal 77.  
... quoi que maintenant ça me donne plus envie de bosser mes cours d'histoire des institutions.  :sleep:


----------



## Dory (7 Avril 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Note
> 
> En Bretagne il n'y a pas d'autoroute









ça peut être?


----------



## macmarco (7 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour compléter : Nantes était la capitale des ducs de Bretagnes (la Bretagne était alors un duché "souverain", c'est à dire un état indépendant), jusqu'au mariage forcé d'Anne de Bretagne au futur Charles VIII par le père de ce dernier, Louis XI, faisant de lui un duc de Bretagne et futur roi de France.
> 
> Toutefois, il convient de rappeler qu'aux termes du traité que ce mariage concluait, il n'était pas question de rattacher la Bretagne à la couronne de France. Elle restait un duché indépendant, dont le duc était aussi roi de France. Ce n'est qu'à la révolution que la Bretagne fut rattachée à la France (elle fut purement et simplement annexée), et perdit son indépendance de droit, sinon de fait, et que sa "capitale" administrative fut transférée à Rennes.




Rennes est la capitale de la bretagne depuis le 17ème siècle et l'installation du Parlement de Bretagne à Rennes et la Bretagne n'était pas/plus indépendante depuis 1532.
Jusque là, le Parlement se tenait alternativement à Nantes et Rennes.
La Révolution, Paris désignant Rennes comme comme capitale administrative, Nantes la "vraie" capitale dépossédée de son titre, c'est romantique, mais faux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> la Bretagne n'était pas/plus indépendante depuis 1532.



De fait, certes, même depuis 1491, mais pas de droit. Le traité extorqué par Louis XI à 
Anne de Bretagne n'a de fait, jamais été dénoncé, à ma connaissance, du moins. Ceci dit, je ne suis pas historien, hein, et ça fait bien une trentaine d'années que je n'ai pas remis le nez là dedans, je peux aussi me tromper.


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2006)

je devrais retourner au pays sous peu moi.... du coté de Cesson...


----------



## Saltabadil (7 Avril 2006)

Je suis Normand, est-ce que j'ai le droit de participer à ce forum? (étant bien entendu que le mont Saint Michel est normand ;-)
J'ai passé de très chouettes vacances dans cette belle région (vous ne savez pas ce qu'il en coûte à un Normand de dire ça)


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2006)

Si   mais ce sont deux régions très proches à tout niveaux, l'identité profonde en moins  tu vois pas beaucoup de drapeaux normands dans le monde entier, concert, sport etc...alors que des Gwenadu !!! yenna moulte  !!!! même dans les dvds de U2 :love:...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

Saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> Je suis Normand, est-ce que j'ai le droit de participer à ce forum?



P'têt ben qu'oui, p'têt ben qu'non !



			
				Saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> (étant bien entendu que le mont Saint Michel est normand ;-)



P'têt ben qu'oui, p'têt ben qu'non !

  



			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Si   mais ce sont deux régions très proches à tout niveaux, l'identité profonde en moins  tu vois pas beaucoup de drapeaux normands dans le monde entier, concert, sport etc...alors que des Gwenadu !!! yenna moulte  !!!! même dans les dvds de U2 :love:...



A tel titre que l'armée normande de Guillaume le conquérant etait composée ... à 90% de bretons !


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tri Yann(des nantais que j'espère tu connais), La découverte ou l'ignorance.
> (Lien déjà donné, mais il aurait fallu lire les premières pages)




tiens, ça me rappelle une parole sage de ce cher Grand Rabbin Sirat : "est juif qui se sent juif." Notez bien qu'à part certains mous du bulbe cette maxime prévaut pour bon nombre de peuples, terroirs, etc... l'important, c'est d'être ouvert, non ?


----------



## macmarco (7 Avril 2006)

Saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> Je suis Normand, est-ce que j'ai le droit de participer à ce forum? (étant bien entendu que le mont Saint Michel est normand ;-)
> J'ai passé de très chouettes vacances dans cette belle région (vous ne savez pas ce qu'il en coûte à un Normand de dire ça)




Bienvenue voisin.  
Tu peux passer prendre un coup d'cit' quand tu veux.


----------



## Saltabadil (7 Avril 2006)

Les Normands ont un drapeau connu dans le monde entier, un léopard de moins : mais bon, c'est aussi un peu un drapeau anglais :


----------



## guytantakul (7 Avril 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Note
> 
> En Bretagne il n'y a pas d'autoroute



Bon, je l'ai déjà dit, mais je le répète quand-même pour les nouveaux ou les absents :
Lors de l'inauguration du dernier tronçon 4 voies Brest-Quimper (années 60-70), le préfet faisait un discours d'ouverture.
"Blab-bla-bla, machin, etc... Et l'ouverture de cette auto... euh..."
Et un gars (journaliste local que je ne nommerai pas) lui souffle : "bi-route"
Et le préfet de le répéter dans son élan et de perdre la moitié de ses électeurs en un mot


----------



## macmarco (7 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ça me rappelle une parole sage de ce cher Grand Rabbin Sirat : "est juif qui se sent juif." Notez bien qu'à part certains mous du bulbe cette maxime prévaut pour bon nombre de peuples, terroirs, etc... l'important, c'est d'être ouvert, non ?




Bien sûr. 
Personnellement, ma Bretagne c'est celle de Kofi, pas celle de Jean-Marie.


----------



## Saltabadil (7 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue voisin.
> Tu peux passer prendre un coup d'cit' quand tu veux.



Merci pour l'invit' en tout cas, c'est vrai que les normands et le bretons ont des discussions en commun : le cidre, les pommes, la mer,...

Comme différences? Vous avez les crêpes, on a les vaches...

Autre grosse différence : le beurre salé dans une crêpe beurre sucre : inadmissible pour un normand.

Meilleur point commun : nos régions sont parmi les plus belles de France bien sûr !


----------



## guytantakul (7 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ça me rappelle une parole sage de ce cher Grand Rabbin Sirat : "est juif qui se sent juif." Notez bien qu'à part certains mous du bulbe cette maxime prévaut pour bon nombre de peuples, terroirs, etc... l'important, c'est d'être ouvert, non ?


Ben je sais pas si ça a grand-chose à voir en fait, mais bon...
Moi, vieil agnostique anarchiste, j'ai quand-même une tendresse particulière pour les juifs, parce qu'ils se prennent la tête. 
Les autres, jamais ! 
L'important c'est d'être ouvert !


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je l'ai déjà dit, mais je le répète quand-même pour les nouveaux ou les absents :
> Lors de l'inauguration du dernier tronçon 4 voies Brest-Quimper (années 60-70), le préfet faisait un discours d'ouverture.
> "Blab-bla-bla, machin, etc... Et l'ouverture de cette auto... euh..."
> Et un gars (journaliste local que je ne nommerai pas) lui souffle : "bi-route"
> Et le préfet de le répéter dans son élan et de perdre la moitié de ses électeurs en un mot



le journaliste local avait une origine nordiste ?  

ps : depuis quand un préfet a des électeurs ?  :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (7 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> le journaliste local avait une origine nordiste ?
> 
> ps : depuis quand un préfet a des électeurs ?  :rateau: :rateau:



Je parlais de son avenir politique, c'était un cumulard de mandats


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de son avenir politique, c'était un cumulard de mandats



Et non pas un canular de cammus....(pas vraiment une contrepretrie mais bon)


----------



## guytantakul (7 Avril 2006)

Un caca mou de nullard ?


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2006)

enfin tout ca pour dire : la bretagne ca vous gagne !!!  :love: .......


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Avril 2006)

En bretagne y'a des huitres


----------



## guytantakul (7 Avril 2006)

Au sud du Maroc, elles sont plus grosses, se développent trois fois plus vite et sont plus belles et plus charnues.
Je le sais, je fais leur pub - mais je ne les ai malheureusement pas encore goûtées


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> En bretagne y'a des huitres


Et des moules  comme un peu partout


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Avril 2006)

moules... comme guytan ?


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2006)

je savais que tu la ferais Global   :love: ....  je te l'ai laissée donc  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Note
> 
> En Bretagne il n'y a pas d'autoroute



D'ailleurs cette histoire d'autoroute, en fait la "voie express" (limitée à 110), fait partie des mythes bretons. S'il n'y a pas de péages, racontent certains bretons, c'est en application des conditions historiques de rattachement du Duché de Bretagne au royaume de France qui stipulait la gratuité des passages (pas d'octroi). Le FLB à l'époque avait d'ailleurs dit qu'il ferait sauter le premier péage installé. Cette origine pseudo-historique de la gratuité de la voie express est un mythe car ce fut la volonté politique nationale de l'époque de désenclaver la Bretagne par cette nouvelle route, et donc de ne pas appliquer de péage pour inciter les échanges commerciaux. Dans le même mouvement, l'installation du centre de télécommunications spatiales à Pleumeur-Bodou vient d'un ministre de De Gaulle qui était élu de cette circonscription. Le fameux rééquilibrage de la France Ouest par rapport à l'axe industriel Rhin-Rhône dans la politique d'aménagement du territoire des années 60.


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

Ouais,
C'est peut-être pas payant mais t'inquiètes pas, il se rattrappent avec les Radars !  
Mon porte-monnaie à testé pour vous.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ouais,
> C'est peut-être pas payant mais t'inquiètes pas, il se rattrappent avec les Radars !
> Mon porte-monnaie à testé pour vous.



"Ils" sont plutôt vicelards de surcroît. Car ils se planquent une dizaine de km après un radar automatique (notamment celui de Bédée après Rennes an allant vers Brest) avec leur radar volant bien camouflé dans le bas-côté. Tous ceux qui ont réappuyé sur le champignon se croyant tranquilles après le premier se font choper !


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> "Ils" sont plutôt vicelards de surcroît. Car ils se planquent une dizaine de km après un radar automatique (notamment celui de Bédée après Rennes an allant vers Brest) avec leur radar volant bien camouflé dans le bas-côté. Tous ceux qui ont réappuyé sur le champignon se croyant tranquilles après le premier se font choper !



BINGO LOTO MON AMI,
Voilà c'était pas loin de Rennes...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (8 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ouais,
> C'est peut-être pas payant mais t'inquiètes pas, il se rattrappent avec les Radars !
> Mon porte-monnaie à testé pour vous.



Un moyen infaillible de ne pas se faire avoir ?

Respectez les limitations de vitesse !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2006)

Infaillible, infaillible, va dire ça au conducteur de cette vieille Lada qui s'était fait flasher à ... 196 Km/h, alors qu'après expertise, il s'était avéré que son véhicule ne pouvait plus dépasser 130 Km/h tellement il était "rincé"


----------



## macmarco (8 Avril 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)






: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/92)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Infaillible, infaillible, va dire ça au conducteur de cette vieille Lada qui s'était fait flasher à ... 196 Km/h, alors qu'après expertise, il s'était avéré que son véhicule ne pouvait plus dépasser 130 Km/h tellement il était "rincé"



Surtout quand il y a 3 voire 4 changement de limitations sur quelques kilomètres :rose::mouais: il faut plus (+) regarder son compteur que la route !!!

Il y a aussi ce tracteur flashé sur l'A6 à 160 !!! son propriétaire était de la Vendée! Vas comprendre...


----------



## macmarco (8 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Surtout quand il y a 3 voire 4 changement de limitations sur quelques kilomètres :rose::mouais: il faut plus (+) regarder son compteur que la route !!!
> 
> Il y a aussi ce tracteur flashé sur l'A6 à 160 !!! son propriétaire était de la Vendée! Vas comprendre...




J'ai déjà demandé plus haut, vous voulez pas que je vous fasse la carte des radars de Bretagne ?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2006)

Sans façon, merci


----------



## NED (8 Avril 2006)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Un moyen infaillible de ne pas se faire avoir ?
> 
> Respectez les limitations de vitesse !



Bha !

c'est vieux...J'étais jeune et insouciant rolleyes: ),
maintenant j'ai un bébé a bord en plus ..alors..c'est molo sur le champignon.


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Avril 2006)

n'empeche que moi je suis allé a st malo et que avant , et bin , macmarco y m'avait dit que la bretagne c'etait joli  et oui! meme que c'est ... vrai !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> n'empeche que moi je suis allé a st malo et que avant , et bin , macmarco y m'avait dit que la bretagne c'etait joli  et oui! meme que c'est ... vrai !!



Effet magique des terres kimries, toi qu'on voit si souvent mélancolique, te voilà tout primesautier dès que tu en parles !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Effet magique des terres kimries, toi qu'on voit si souvent mélancolique, te voilà tout primesautier dès que tu en parles !




....... oui mais il est amoureux aussi, à mon avis ça doit jouer ....       .... même que je le trouve drôlement amoureux dis donc !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ....... oui mais il est amoureux aussi, à mon avis ça doit jouer ....       ....



Ce matin, chère Momo, nous avons visiblement parcourus les fils dans un ordre différent !  Je viens de voir !  



			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> même que je le trouve drôlement amoureux dis donc !!!!



De toute façon, il est comme ça, notre Joël, c'est un romantique, on ne le refera pas, pis moi, j'aime bien les romantiques, surtout les romantiques heureux. Accroche toi, Joël, que cette fois soit la bonne !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, chère Momo, nous avons visiblement parcourus les fils dans un ordre différent !



.... c'est ce que j'étais en train de me dire figure toi !!   


Et tant mieux que Joel soit amoureux... et que son histoire dure longtemps... très longtemps....  et comme on me racontait quand j'étais une toute petite fille.... ils vécurent heureux et eurent beaucoup d'enfants !


----------



## NED (10 Avril 2006)

Il faut dire aux étrangers :

Si tu ne vas pas en Bretagne, la Bretagne viendra à toi....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

La Bretagne est une terre de paysans, de marins (jadis ils étaient souvent les deux), d'aventuriers, d'entrepreneurs, de fous, de combattants et d'égarés, bref, une terre d'humanité comme de nombreuses autres. C'est aussi une terre de poètes.
A tous les amoureux du "Bro Brezhonneg", à ceux qui ne la connaissent pas encore, à ceux à qui elles manque, ou tout simplement à ceux qui ont la chance d'y vivre, je dédie ce petit poème d'YVON LE MEN, extrait de son très beau recueil "La clef de la chapelle est au café d'en face" (il s'avère que c'est vrai cette histoire de clef - je connais bien l'endroit) :



> "Parfois nous sommes si fatigués, si aveugles. Une autre fois la joie d'un vol nous tombe dessus avant de l'entrevoir. c'est une parabole qui va et vient et désole ceux qui n'y voient que de la vase. Mais quand l'estuaire est plein, que le ciel l'est aussi, que mon coeur ne cherche plus et que tu es là, il n'est rien de mieux que la vie puisse offrir. Je suis comme le paysage qui est comme moi. Et si je pense à mes morts, j'aimerais qu'ils soient là à ma place et je me retirerais pour qu'ils sortent.
> 
> On dit d'un tel endroit qu'il est bon, bon d'y être et de le partager. Même si ta présence est absente. Parfois il suffit de trois kilomètres. Une autre fois, nous marcherions sur la mer pour poursuivre la route."
> 
> extrait de "La clé de la chapelle est au café d'en face"



A galon !


----------



## guytantakul (11 Avril 2006)

Oulah ! Paysans et marins ne font pas très bon ménage pour autant. 
Il y a eu il y a 3 générations de cela des rivalités fortes dans mon coin.
J'en donnerai pour exemple un amour défendu entre une fille de la côte nord du finistère (l'aber wrac'h) et son amoureux qui était issu des terres (irvillac). 
Elle est restée vieille fille, faute de l'assentiment familial (des deux parties) et aussi parce qu'elle n'a pas cherché ailleurs, j'imagine...

De toute façon, les bretons, c'est tous des cons*  

* presque autant que les autres êtres humains de la planète


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

Bien sûr, bien sûr. Mais ne serait-ce aussi que de village à village, on pourrait trouver ce genre d'histoire. Mais on oppose parfois trop souvent les gens des terres aux gens de mer. Or certains faisaient les deux : pêche à la morue l'hiver sur le banc de Terre-Neuve et récoltes estivales. Bien qu'il y a eu aussi des paysans du Kreiz Breizh qui n'ont jamais vu la mer de leur vie, habitant pourtant à 20/30 km de celle-ci.


----------



## guytantakul (11 Avril 2006)

Oui, j'aurais du préciser que les parents de la dite jeune fille lui avaient trouvé un prétendant de douarnenez ou  du guilvinec (je ne sais plus trop), pêcheurs avec pêcheurs, la différence en distance ne jouant pas beaucoup.
Mais c'est vrai que les marins (surtout ceux qui faisaient des campagnes de pêche de plusieurs mois) avaient besoin de se retrouver en bêchant leur lopin - au mieux - de retour à la maison


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

Me concernant, je préfère les pécheresses aux pêcheuses...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Me concernant, je préfère les pécheresses aux pêcheuses...



Oui, mais là, pour assurer, faut avoir la pêche !


----------



## Patamach (11 Avril 2006)

Moi c'est l'Aveyron! 
Y'a pas une carte pour les Aveyronnais ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est l'Aveyron!
> Y'a pas une carte pour les Aveyronnais ?



La carte des brasseries parisiennes ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Avril 2006)

Enfin de retour de normandie ( je vais me faire lapider pour pas voir dit bretagne) 

C'est qu'une vague impression, mais je crois que les bretons sont partout...


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

bin moi j'en reviens justement de la bretagne  j'étais partie à Carhaix et suis même passée devant la ville de mon cher parrain:love: j'ai passé 5 jours à me goinfrer de crêpes au blé noir et au froment et pis plein de cidre aussi  enfin j'me suis empifrée quoi:mouais: mais qu'est ce que ce fut bonnnnnnnnnnn:love: 
bon, alors... programme de demain soir : 3 heures de sport  histoire de digérer


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Avril 2006)

Bouuuh les bretons


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Avril 2006)

Tiens, on est pas mercredi pourtant


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Avril 2006)

Non tu m'invites pas j'ai pas confiance


----------



## NED (18 Avril 2006)

Alors c'était bien les Breiz de Pâques?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Avril 2006)

..... et est-ce que les chouchen de l'église ont sonnées les noeufs dans les jardins des poules ???


----------



## NED (18 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> ..... et est-ce que les chouchen de l'église ont sonnées les noeufs dans les jardins des poules ???



Heu...:mouais: 
Oui a 8h30 !
En beurre salé sur Triskel de granit.
C'était bien à côté de Concarneau si je n'me trompe?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'était bien les Breiz de Pâques?


:hic: oui   :rose:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Heu...:mouais:
> Oui a 8h30 !
> En beurre salé sur Triskel de granit.
> C'était bien à côté de Concarneau si je n'me trompe?


Ah nan c'était Carnac.... et à Pâques, les nenfants ils ramassent les menhirs dans le jardin.


----------



## NED (18 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ah nan c'était Carnac.... et à Pâques, les nenfants ils ramassent les menhirs dans le jardin.



Evidament !
c'est pour ça que je les ai vu revenir sur l'autoroute avec un 38 tonnes...


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

Toute ma famille bretonne va debarquer bientôt à Paris.
Ca va tartiner du beurre salé à la maison , moi j'vous le dit....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

Je me prends une semaine à Morlaix à partir du 07 Mai. Pourvu qu'il y ait du vent pour faire avancer le hobbycat 16 !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Toute ma famille bretonne va debarquer bientôt à Paris.
> Ca va tartiner du beurre salé à la maison , moi j'vous le dit....


Tu veux parler du beurre demi-sel Présivent ou de la vraie motte de beurre avec des gros grains de sel de la mer ???


----------



## Luc G (26 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler du beurre demi-sel Présivent ou de la vraie motte de beurre *avec des gros grains de sel de la mer* ???



Il est pas fondu, le sel dans la mer, en Bretagne ???


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler du beurre demi-sel Présivent ou de la vraie motte de beurre avec des gros grains de sel de la mer ???



REPONSE 2
avec du sel de Guérande siou plait....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il est pas fondu, le sel dans la mer, en Bretagne ???



Ne pas confondre avec le beurre de missel, dans la catholique Bretagne...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (27 Avril 2006)

Je préfère même le beurre salé au beurre demi-sel... en vrai breton


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> REPONSE 2
> avec du sel de Guérande siou plait....


Bon, on est d'accord, c'est le bon gros beurre avec des gros grains de sel qui croquent sous la dent, qu'on étale sur les tartines et qui fait des yeux dans le café du matin !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère même le beurre salé au beurre demi-sel... en vrai breton



Tu veux parler du sel (légèrement) beurré , (d'ailleurs des bruits courent que chez les bretons, il n'y a pas que le sel qui est beurré) !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler du sel (légèrement) beurré , (d'ailleurs des bruits courent que chez les bretons, il n'y a pas que le sel qui est beurré) !


oué, ya les moules aussi...


----------



## guytantakul (27 Avril 2006)

Ah ? Moi j'utilise un gel non gras


----------



## Fondug (27 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> REPONSE 2
> avec du sel de Guérande siou plait....


 
tsss, c'est bien un truc de fashion victim ça !!

fleur de sel de camargue ou rien !!!


----------



## NED (27 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on est d'accord, c'est le bon gros beurre avec des gros grains de sel qui croquent sous la dent, qu'on étale sur les tartines et qui fait des yeux dans le café du matin !!!



Yess !!!
Cuila, humm trop bon.

Et pi pour se régaler y'a ca aussi :





:love:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Avril 2006)

J'espère qu'ils sont meilleurs que le packaging ne laisse supposer


----------



## NED (27 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'ils sont meilleurs que le packaging ne laisse supposer



Ca se voit que tu n'y a jamais gouté.
Mais le pack c'est de la bombe de balle, il est dément !!!
Avec le cerclage en bois et tout, c'est mortel, et pi le papier en kraft.
Non vraiment faut que tu en achètes....

Tiens tu peux commander là :
http://www.paniers.fr/fr/offre_029402.htm


----------



## Fondug (27 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ca se voit que tu n'y a jamais gouté.
> Mais le pack c'est de la bombe de balle, il est dément !!!
> Avec le cerclage en bois et tout, c'est mortel, et pi le papier en kraft.
> Non vraiment faut que tu en achètes....
> ...


 
+1, sont vraiment délicieux... même si bon, sont pas fait avec du sel de camargue...


----------



## guytantakul (27 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ca se voit que tu n'y a jamais gouté.
> Mais le pack c'est de la bombe de balle, il est dément !!!
> Avec le cerclage en bois et tout, c'est mortel, et pi le papier en kraft.
> Non vraiment faut que tu en achètes....
> ...


Ah, non, je parlais de l'illustr toute pourrie avec la bigoud', le menhir, la chapelle, les typos tout cap en bas en deux corps différents... Enfin, mon combat habituel, quoi


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

Tant qu'à faire....


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (27 Avril 2006)

Oui 

Par contre tout ce qui est trop beurré n'est pas toujours Breton !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Yess !!!
> Cuila, humm trop bon.
> 
> Et pi pour se régaler y'a ca aussi :
> ...


Penser à en racheter :love: et ne pas les montrer aux korrigans


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ca se voit que tu n'y a jamais gouté.
> Mais le pack c'est de la bombe de balle, il est dément !!!
> Avec le cerclage en bois et tout, c'est mortel, et pi le papier en kraft.
> Non vraiment faut que tu en achètes....



J'adooooooooore !!!!!


----------



## ivash (27 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi les drapeaux, ça me fait chier...
> 
> heureusement en Picardie, on en a pas alors qu'on fut français bien après ces cons de Bretons  , qu'on a causé notre langue (qui n'est pas un patois) bien après les bretons.*
> 
> ...



Tu confonderais pas langue, idiome, dialecte et pâtois, toi ?

Le breton est une langue, car elle est héritière d'une langue morte (le celte). Le picard est un dialecte car il est issu d'une langue toujours vivante : le français ...

Désolé ...


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2006)

Désolé de casser l'ambiance mais je suis pour la discrimination positive pro-normande: je trouve qu'on fait grand cas des bretons et pas assez des normands : je n'ai jamais entendu un normand m'expliquer ce que c'est qu'un bon marin ce qui par rapport au breton est une immense qualité 

A ce propos vous connaissez sans doute la réplique que Fernandel (enfin je crois que c'était bien lui) faisait au breton qui lui expliquait que les méditerranéens sont de piètres marins: - Allez jeter un il dans nos cimetières vous ne verrez que très très rarement la mention «mort en mer» alors qui sont les meilleurs marins ? 

Voilà il fallait que ça sorte pour toutes les heures de navigation que j'ai pu faire avec des bretons pure souche


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Avril 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> A ce propos vous connaissez sans doute la réplique que Fernandel (enfin je crois que c'était bien lui) faisait au breton qui lui expliquait que les méditerranéens sont de piètres marins: - Allez jeter un il dans nos cimetières vous ne verrez que très très rarement la mention «mort en mer» alors qui sont les meilleurs marins ?
> 
> Voilà il fallait que ça sorte pour toutes les heures de navigation que j'ai pu faire avec des bretons pure souche


Ah bah ça.... ya pas de vagues en médiiiiitééééraaanéééé.... !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah ça.... ya pas de vagues en médiiiiitééééraaanéééé.... !!!



Tu as déjà pris un ferry Marseille-Ajaccio en hiver avec une bonne tempête? 
Vagues beaucoup plus courtes, donc plus rapprochées et plus nombreuses... A côté j'avais trouvé le Havre-Cork plutôt relaxant


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu as déjà pris un ferry Marseille-Ajaccio en hiver avec une bonne tempête?
> Vagues beaucoup plus courtes, donc plus rapprochées et plus nombreuses... A côté j'avais trouvé le Havre-Cork plutôt relaxant



Ce qui est le plus fatiguant lors de ce voyage ce n'est pas la mer d'Irlande mais la bière d'Irlande:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

MGZ alèm a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas que vous soyez plus à plaindre que tous les autres cultures minoritaires françaises



Il y a quand même un détail qui différencie les bretons des autres : jusqu'à, je crois, l'aube de la seconde guerre mondiale (ou de la première, je ne sais plus bien), les bretons furent les seuls français à subir des peines de prison au seul motif d'avoir parlé leur langue régionale en public. Aucun(e) autre langue, patois, idiome ou dialecte n'a jamais été en butte à un tel ostracisme en France.

Comprends moi bien, je suis tout sauf un indépendantiste, mais pendant plus d'un siècle la république Française (et ses avatars impériaux et restaurateurs) à tenté de faire disparaître la culture (avec la langue) de mes ancêtres. Je n'en éprouve pas vraiment de ranc&#339;ur, mais n'exige pas de moi que je m'en réjouisse.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Avril 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est le plus fatiguant lors de ce voyage ce n'est pas la mer d'Irlande mais la bière d'Irlande:love:



Je soignais mon ennui à la Smithicks et au Paddy durant cette longue traversée... :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de casser l'ambiance mais je suis pour la discrimination positive pro-normande: je trouve qu'on fait grand cas des bretons et pas assez des normands : je n'ai jamais entendu un normand m'expliquer ce que c'est qu'un bon marin ce qui par rapport au breton est une immense qualité



Si un jour un normand tente de t'expliquer ça, ne l'écoutes pas, leur expérience maritime se limite à la bande des cinq cent mètres (ce sont des marins bretons qui ont fait faire la traversée à l'armée de Guillaume le conquérant). 



			
				hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos vous connaissez sans doute la réplique que Fernandel (enfin je crois que c'était bien lui) faisait au breton qui lui expliquait que les méditerranéens sont de piètres marins: - Allez jeter un &#339;il dans nos cimetières vous ne verrez que très très rarement la mention «mort en mer» alors qui sont les meilleurs marins ?
> 
> Voilà il fallait que ça sorte&#8230; pour toutes les heures de navigation que j'ai pu faire avec des bretons pure souche&#8230;



J'attendais mieux de toi, va faire un tour dans les cimetières bretons, tu n'en verra pas plus, ceux qui sont morts en mer ne peuplent aucun cimetière, ils sont inhumés en mer !


----------



## macmarco (27 Avril 2006)

ivash a dit:
			
		

> Tu confonderais pas langue, idiome, dialecte et pâtois, toi ?
> 
> Le breton est une langue, car elle est héritière d'une langue morte (le celte). Le picard est un dialecte car il est issu d'une langue toujours vivante : le français ...
> 
> Désolé ...





C'est bien, tu as lu le début du sujet(ce post d'alèm doit bien être dans les premières pages), tu as donc pu constater que tout(surtout les conneries, trollages, provocations etc...) a déjà été dit.
Donc, on ne va pas recommencer les débats.
Ne venez pas pourrir ce sujet, maintenant y a les boules rouges et je n'hésiterai pas.



Vive la bonne humeur et l'ouverture d'esprit qui sont à l'origine de l'ouverture de ce sujet. 



Bienvenue ivash.


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je soignais mon ennui à la Smithicks et au Paddy durant cette longue traversée...



Lorsque j'étais étudiant une de mes amies est allé à Cork passer une année comme étudiante ERASMUS: elle habitait une immense maison en colocation avec 7 autres filles
Un souvenir inoubliable: je devais y rester 1 semaine, au bout d'un mois et demi j'étais encore sur place. :love:

Ceci dit j'ai croisé énormément de bretons en Irlande, sans soute étaient-ils en quête de celtitude


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ne venez pas pourrir ce sujet, maintenant y a les boules rouges et je n'hésiterai pas.



Pour le coup, je te propose même un rapprochement Corso-Breton...   
Target locked! Rodjeur! :style:


----------



## macmarco (27 Avril 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/92)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## macmarco (27 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pour le coup, je te propose même un rapprochement Corso-Breton...
> Target locked! Rodjeur! :style:




Je savais pouvoir compter sur toi !     :love: :style:


----------



## ivash (27 Avril 2006)

Le sel dans le beurre chez les bretons, c'était pas innocent. 


Au moyen âge, la gabelle (l'impôt sur le sel) était perçue partout dans le royaume de France. C'était un impôt très lourd. Du fait de cette taxe, saler son beurre était pour les familles un signe ostensible de confort (comme aujourd'hui exhiber son iPod     pardon pour la comparaison ...). 

En salant leur beurre, les habitants des Pays les plus riches, marquaient ainsi leur différence face aux plus pauvres ...

Conclusion : la Bretagne n'a pas toujours été le Pays de pecnauds indigeants tout juste sortis de l'âge du silex, telle que l'a colportée l'icônographie officielle de l'Etat français à partir du XIXe siècle ... 
La Bretagne fut riche, riche à ce point qu'elle attira la convoitise du roi de France le plus fastueux pour l'étranger et le plus désastreux pour ses sujets : Louis XIV, puis par ses successeurs, y compris les républicains ...

Je ne suis pas autonomiste, ça n'exclut pas ce petit rappel historique ...


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si un jour un normand tente de t'expliquer ça, ne l'écoutes pas, leur expérience maritime se limite à la bande des cinq cent mètres (ce sont des marins bretons qui ont fait faire la traversée à l'armée de Guillaume le conquérant).
> 
> J'attendais mieux de toi, va faire un tour dans les cimetières bretons, tu n'en verra pas plus, ceux qui sont morts en mer ne peuplent aucun cimetière, ils sont inhumés en mer !


Et la Sicile, les Pouilles, la Calabre, le Proche Orient, l'Afrique ? Au moins les normands ont-ils navigué en méditerranée avant de ne pas la ramener, c'est encore plus fort

Ce n'est pas un hasard si cette boutade est celle de Fernandel, encore un coup du fameux second degré :love:.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Avril 2006)

... Il y a une bonne douzaine d'années...

Il m'arrive de faire également le touriste de temps à autre... J'étais parti en balade spontanée et impromptue dans cette région, en évitant soigneusement les lieux de transhumance et en me concentrant sur les petits coins oubliés ; de l'intérieur notamment... 
Avant de repartir, je me décide quand même à aller jeter un cil sur la partie maritime...
Atterrissage sur un petit ferry en direction de l'île de Sein, haut lieu de l'authenticité Bretonne, selon le Guide de Médeux®...
Je débarque, noyé dans une masse bigarrée et bruyante, enshortée et ensandalée comme je les aime, et qui envahit en un rien de temps le moindre recoin du caillou dont je m'empresse de faire le tour... prise de quelques croquis rapides, quelques instants de repos sur un rocher miraculeusement isolé...
Tiens, une bière serait la bienvenue. Un comptoir tranquille avec quelques habitants avec qui, éventuellement, discuter un peu... Je vise un rade de belle allure et débarque au milieu de la même masse agglutinée que dans le ferry... J'ai reconnu les quelques autochtones à leur regard bas et emplis de lassitude et d'agacement retenu... De ces regards qui vous donnent honte d'être là... Je n'ai pas pu rester. J'ai vite chopé la première navette qui rejoignait le continent...
Il faudra que je revienne discuter le bout de gras une autre fois... Un jour...
Saloperie de mois d'août!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

Viens chez moi, Patoch' et j't'emmerai (en tout bien tout honneur, hein !) sur l'ILE DE BATZ, où il y a un magnifique jardin exotique. Bien sûr à éviter quand même en août (quoique dans le Finistère Nord, le crachin qui tombe parfois (non ! j'ai pas dit "souvent" j'ai seulement dit "parfois"  ) fasse assez rapidement fuir le touriste. 

Edit (h et Marcel) : le touriste se reconnaît facielement Bretagne et surtout se voit de loin (comme partout).  Il porte une marinière, un ciré jaune flambant neuf et des bottes bleues de bateau avec lesquelles il va se ballader sur les rochers. L'idéal pour se casser une patte car ces bottes sont justement sans semelle à crampons. Les costarmoricains ont une expression assez mauvaise pour désigner ces touristes bigarrés: "les chiens jaunes". C'est assez vachard car le tourisme est tout de même une ressource économique importante pour la Bretagne. Evidemment, tout dépend comment il est organisé et vécu par ceux qui n'en profitent pas financièrement.


----------



## guytantakul (27 Avril 2006)

Tiens ! Tu connais le tit renard alors ?


----------



## aricosec (27 Avril 2006)

BOF ! a part le 22 ,les autres c'est ordinaires,vive les cotes d'armor ! :rateau: :rateau:   
------
  :afraid:
:casse::casse:
 :modo:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Avril 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> BOF ! a part le 22 ,les autres c'est ordinaires,vive les cotes d'armor ! :rateau: :rateau:
> ------
> :afraid:
> :casse::casse:
> :modo:



Ah, oui, la banlieue parisienne. 
OK, c'est pas mal


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! Tu connais le tit renard alors ?



:rose: :rose:  ben non... C'est quoi ? Quand je vais à Batz c'est surtout pour le jardin Delaselle. Si c'est un "repaire", moi je suis de l'autre côté de la rivière de Morlaix. Je vais au bar-restau du Dourduff en Mer.


----------



## guytantakul (27 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose:  ben non... C'est quoi ? Quand je vais à Batz c'est surtout pour le jardin Delaselle. Si c'est un "repaire", moi je suis de l'autre côté de la rivière de Morlaix. Je vais au bar-restau du Dourduff en Mer.



Rien, c'est juste un pote qui vit sur l'île


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> r.



Tu vas jamais à "La mouche qui louche" à Quimperlé ???


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas jamais à "La mouche qui louche" à Quimperlé ???



çà fait une trotte depuis Morlaix !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> çà fait une trotte depuis Morlaix !



Oui c'est vrai que même si je suis dans le Morbihan ça fait plus près de chez moi :

http://mmmm.free.fr/scripts/script_detail_resto.php?id=2834


La prochaine fois que je vais à Morlaix, j'te fais signe, j'y ai passé deux jours le mois dernier


----------



## NED (27 Avril 2006)

Et le rat qui pète ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Et le rat qui pète ?



Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeheuuuuuuuuu t'es bête !!!!!!!


----------



## ivash (28 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Vive la bonne humeur et l'ouverture d'esprit qui sont à l'origine de l'ouverture de ce sujet.
> 
> 
> 
> Bienvenue ivash.




Benoz doue !!!!


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Avril 2006)

Ivash et moi attendons toujours la visite des Rennais de MacG dans not'Boutique !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

Pour tous nos futurs visiteurs de cet été, ne ratez pas l'exposition sur les Masques asiatiques à L'abbaye de Daoulas
*Visage des Dieux, Visages des Hommes*







Une exposition unique, un lieu superbe, ouvert sur le monde.


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juin 2006)

Puis y'a aussi le Tecknival :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

Je citais Daoulas pour ses expos ethnographiques qui valent au moins, voire surpassent, ce qu'on peut voir dans la capitale.

Bien sûr pour la fête y'aura aussi comme d'hab' les Interceltiques de Lorient et les Vieilles Charrues de Carhaix.
Moi qui ait connu Carhaix avant tout çà, alors là respect ! Dans ce gros bourg du Centre-Bretagne (Kreiz Breizh) avoir su créer un tel événement ! Chapeau (rond) bas !


----------



## Philippe (9 Juin 2006)

Ça fait un bon moment que j'ai entrevu ce fil. C'est l'occasion de venir y faire un saut.

Je ne suis allé en Bretagne qu'_une_ seule _fois_ (en bon Belge), dans la famille d'un très bon ami que j'ai malheureusement perdu de vue depuis lors, il travaillait pour la coopé française.

J'y ai passé d'excellents moments, et j'en garde d'excellents souvenirs. C'était à _ROSTRONEN_.

Ami bretons,


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

Mon père est breton (Ploneour Lanverne), mon prénom aussi.
Ceci explique peut-être cela .
L'été passé j'ai été au Guilvinec c'est magnifique en plus on avait pris un appartement juste devant la mer.
On était à moins de 10 mètres, il est même arrivé que l'eau arrive sur la terrasse .


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Juin 2006)

http://www.festival-interceltique.com/

Pour ceux qui viendraient trainer leurs guêtres au festival, faites moi signe, je demeure tout près et puis c'est toujours l'occasion de boire un pot ensemble.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Mon père est breton (Ploneour Lanverne), mon prénom aussi.
> Ceci explique peut-être cela .
> L'été passé j'ai été au Guilvinec c'est magnifique en plus on avait pris un appartement juste devant la mer.
> On était à moins de 10 mètres, il est même arrivé que l'eau arrive sur la terrasse .



Ah le Guilvinec ! Mon binôme en deuxième année d'études (à Rennes) était de là-bas. Fils de pêcheur de langoustines. Un vrai de vrai, pur et dur, et un sacré "pistard" de surcroît...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (9 Juin 2006)

Et pis si vous passez à Rennes, passez nous voir à l'Apple Center !


----------



## nicogala (9 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> L'été passé j'ai été au Guilvinec c'est magnifique en plus on avait pris un appartement juste devant la mer.
> *On était à moins de 10 mètres...*


Mais c'est vrai ça ! J'étais à Kérity... à 10mn en vélo...
Je crois que je peux dire que je suis Breton de coeur (je connais tout Tri Yann par coeur si c'est pas une preuve!  ) ça fait bien 10ans que je passes quasi chaque année entre 2 et 4 semaines en Bigoudanie Occidentale, ça fait 4 mois que j'ai hâte d'y être et depuis un mois y a pas un jour au boulôt où je me dis "alors il reste... 27 jours et je débarque à Quimper-gare, zou-table-des-marées et hop je pénètre l'onde de la plage de xxxxx et ramène un monstre marin pour le barbuc', farci avec le fenouil local...   "  et donc je saoûle mes collègues qui se demandent bien ce qui peut bien m'attirer là-bas ... 
Vivement le feu d'artifice sur le plan d'eau de Pont 'n Abad... et même si je râtes le fest noz de St Pierre au pied d'Eckmühl, je me ratraperais à la fête de la mer à St Gwe...


----------



## Melounette (10 Juin 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je peux dire que je suis Breton de coeur (je connais tout Tri Yann par coeur si c'est pas une preuve!  )


Alors tu connais sûrement la célèbre chanson de Tri Yann "La découverte ou l'ignorance"
_"La Bretagne n'a pas de papiers. 
Elle n'existe que dans la mesure où, à chaque génération, 
des hommes se reconnaissent bretons. "_
issue d'un teste écrit par Morvan Lebesque, journaliste de son état.
J'avoue que je ne suis pas pour le "communautarisme", je suis loin d'être une bretonne "bretonnante" comme on dit, mais cette chanson et ce texte me touchent énormément. 
Bref, tout ça pour dire, que entre breton de coeur ou breton de naissance, y a pas vraiment de différence.


----------



## Nobody (10 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Bref, tout ça pour dire, que entre breton de coeur ou breton de naissance, y a pas vraiment de différence.



Oui, c'est vrai. J'aime vraiment beaucoup me rendre en Bretagne. Nous choisissons toujours des petits villages loin des côtes et d'un afflu touristique trop envahissant. Nous rencontrons chaque fois des gens fantastiques et un accueil qu'on ne retrouve pas ailleurs.

S'il y a un endroit différent de celui où j'habite que je devais choisir pour m'établir, je choisirais à coup sûr la Bretagne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> ne ratez pas l'exposition sur les Masques asiatiques à L'abbaye de Daoulas
> *Visage des Dieux, Visages des Hommes*



On dit "Visage de doquéville, visage des hommes" !  

C'est bien lui, sur la photo, je le reconnais !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> On dit "Visage de doquéville, visage des hommes" !
> 
> C'est bien lui, sur la photo, je le reconnais !



Pas tout à fait. On devrait dire "Visage des Docquévilles", or avec lui c'est le monothéisme !


----------



## nicogala (10 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Alors tu connais sûrement la célèbre chanson de Tri Yann "La découverte ou l'ignorance"
> _"La Bretagne n'a pas de papiers.
> Elle n'existe que dans la mesure où, à chaque génération,
> des hommes se reconnaissent bretons. "_
> ...


... faudrait expliquer ça à certains des fois... comme souvent les artistes disent de belles paroles "au nom du peuple"... mais le cru n'en a cure... le Breton n'est pas très réputé pour son accueil chaleureux, pour avoir été dans pas mal de régions, je n'ai retrouvé une telle froideur à l'égard de l'étranger qu'en Alsace coucou: Bilbo  ) ou en Corse (note : suis encore pas allé en Euskadie) , alors que dans les trois massifs, en Champagne, dans le Midi ou à St Nazaire j'ai trouvé les gens plus... ouverts, moins renfermés, ne faisant pas sentir à "l'autre" qu'il est étranger... ; je sais pas si c'est une question de rapport estivant/local en période de vacance  , c'est possible mais alors je n'ai pas connu pareille chose dans les campagnes auvergnates ou nos alpages frontaliers... bien sûr je ne parles pas des Bretons des villes ou des jeunes étudiants "fun" etc mais des habitants (40-90 ans) des petits villages et des commerçants...

Peut-être est-ce le résultat d'une trop grande différence culturelle, une sorte de déception par rapport à mes habitudes  , moi qui trouve normal d'entrer dans une boulagerie _"bonjour Madame ! Alors qu'est-ce que vous avez de beau à me proposer ? Y sont bons vos croissants ? Y m'ont l'air un peu bruns non ?"_ ... chez moi la boulangère répondra _"Hé tè ! sûr qu'y sont bons ! vé comme y sont tendres... on dirait du velours!" _ ... alors que la boulangère bretone de plus de 40ans me regarde d'un air pincé... moi qui ai osé bcp parler et surtout critiquer ses croissants ! :affraid:

Mais il faut aussi il est vrai apprendre à connaitre le Breton, venant de la place la plus multiculturelle et la plus animée et communicante qui soit, il m'a fallu bcp d'ouverture pour comprendre le Breton intimiste... j'ai connu un M. XXXsec marin en retraite qui me serait apparu fermé comme un huître et sérieux comme un pape si je l'avais connu au tout début de ma découverte bretone... alors qu'en fait il me faisait mourrir de rire après 5 ou 6 ans d'acclimatation 
(pis il m'a semblé aussi que ceux de l'ar goat sont plus ouverts que ceux de l'armor...  à vérifier...)

C'est pourquoi comme ne le dit Personne : 


			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> S'il y a un endroit différent de celui où j'habite que je devais choisir pour m'établir, je choisirais à coup sûr la Bretagne.


Ouais pareil : Bretagne l'été et Porquerolles l'hiver  ... (bah quoi ça voudrait dire que je suis supra-riche ... faut bien rêver  ) car j'ose espérer que l'accueil de l'immigrant qui y vit en permanence est plus aisé que celui de l'estivant...


----------



## TrafficDeCouenne (12 Juin 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/92)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Peut-être est-ce le résultat d'une trop grande différence culturelle, une sorte de déception par rapport à mes habitudes  ,
> 
> *Mais il faut aussi il est vrai apprendre à connaitre le Breton*, venant de la place la plus multiculturelle et la plus animée et communicante qui soit, il m'a fallu bcp d'ouverture pour comprendre le Breton intimiste... j'ai connu un M. XXXsec marin en retraite qui me serait apparu fermé comme un huître et sérieux comme un pape si je l'avais connu au tout début de ma découverte bretone... alors qu'en fait il me faisait mourrir de rire après 5 ou 6 ans d'acclimatation
> (pis il m'a semblé aussi que ceux de *l'ar goat sont plus ouverts que ceux de l'armor...  à vérifier...*)



Il y a certes la Bretagne, comme région historique (qui va jusqu'à l'estuaire de la Loire), mais en fait DES Bretagne. Les parlers, les habitudes, les modes de vie diffèrent selon les régions. Disons que d'une manière générale le Breton n'est peut-être pas du genre expansif au premier abord. Il observe. Il veut savoir à qui il a affaire. Mais une fois que tu as sa confiance, tu fais partie de la famille. Je ne pense pas que c'est assimilable à de la froideur mais plutôt à de la réserve. 
J'ai retrouvé çà aussi chez les Lorrains : ils observent, ils veulent savoir qui tu es. Cela fait plus de trois ans que j'y vais régulièrement et j'ai retrouvé cette même approche.
Quant au vieux débat entre l'Ar Goat (en breton : la forêt, càd les terres) et l'Ar Mor (La Mer, soit le littoral), je vais éviter la guerre civile bretonne sur ce forum !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Quant au vieux débat entre l'Ar Goat (en breton : la forêt, càd les terres) et l'Ar Mor (La Mer, soit le littoral), je vais éviter la guerre civile bretonne sur ce forum !



Entre l'Ar Goat et l'Ar Mor, il y a l'Ar Mistice !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Entre l'Ar Goat et l'Ar Mor, il y a l'Ar Mistice !



Tu as oublié l'Ar Senic  .


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

Pas du tout, je fais l'Ar Bitre !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Ar Souille, va !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

Fais attention, je suis Ar Mé


----------



## Momo-du-56 (12 Juin 2006)

Mais en Bretagne, je préfère l'Ar Rôti !!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Et maintenant, les calembours foireux avec "Ker" !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

On est Breton si on a le nom de famille qui se termine en "ec" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

Non, on est breton si on se sent breton !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Si on sent l'breton ???


----------



## meskh (12 Juin 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Si on sent l'breton ???



Un breton CA SENT BON !!


----------



## nicogala (12 Juin 2006)

Et ça sent quoi le Breton 
marée, lisier l'iode ?


----------



## meskh (12 Juin 2006)

les bonnes crêpes de blé noir 

Mmm :love:


----------



## Melounette (12 Juin 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Et ça sent quoi le Breton
> marée, lisier l'iode ?


La bière ou le whisky breton(que plus dégueulasse que ça tu meurs)....essentiellement.


----------



## meskh (12 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> La bière ou le whisky breton(que plus dégueulasse que ça tu meurs)....essentiellement.



là tu confonds avec l'Ireland, non mais


----------



## Melounette (12 Juin 2006)

Ah non, non, je ne confonds pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, non, je ne confonds pas.



Mais si, tu confonds, tiens ! Reprends donc une bolée de chouchenn, ça va te remettre les idées en place !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ... Reprends donc une bolée de chouchenn...



Bleuark ! Autant boire de l'hextril !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Juin 2006)

Pour être breton faut s'appeler Tanguy Lebihan (je vise personne  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Bleuark ! Autant boire de l'hextril !



Mais, t'as pas fini de faire ta tête de l'Ar, toi ?


----------



## meskh (12 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Bleuark ! Autant boire de l'hextril !



vas y et tu verras que le chouchenn c'est carrément meilleur


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> vas y et tu verras que le chouchenn c'est carrément meilleur



Le seul alcool qui fait collapser en cas d'abus !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (12 Juin 2006)

Moi je ne le bois pas en bolée, par contre je m'en sers en cuisine ! Slurpffffff    


P.S. Un breton, ça sent aussi le beurre salé


----------



## meskh (12 Juin 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> P.S. Un breton, ça sent aussi le beurre salé



Un Breton, ça sent bon le beurre salé


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> Un Breton, ça sent bon le beurre salé



C'est bien connu. Dans la catholique Bretagne, on apprécie le beurre de missel.   

Mais un Breton çà sent aussi :
- le varec'h (ou goëmon)  
- l'humus de chêne de Brocéliande  
- le pétrole brut de l'Amocco Cadix, du Torré Canyon, du Tanio   
- le kig a farz, le kouign ha man, le kig sal :love: 
- le cidre (ar shist), les crêpes et les galettes  
- l'odeur d'humidité et de vieux bois des églises de granit  
- les embruns  
- le lisier de porc  
- le parfum discrètement caramel des fleurs d'ajoncs au printemps :love: 
- la bière irlandaise que je buvais dans les pubs de Rennes, alors jeune étudiant (la nostalgie camarade !) et les fleurs du parc du Thabor :bebe: 
- l'odeur chaude des étables 
- les parfums d'herbe exhalés après une brève ondée sur les camélias, les rhododendrons et les hortensias
- l'odeur de la marée, quand elle remonte avec ses senteurs iodées


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Et j'oubliais l'odeur des fougères, pour les coureurs des chemins creux.  







Breizh atao !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien connu. Dans la catholique Bretagne, on apprécie le beurre de missel.
> 
> Mais un Breton çà sent aussi :
> - le varec'h (ou goëmon)
> ...



C'est ben vrai tout ça !!! Toutefois il y a une odeur que je ne retrouve plus et que j'aimais quand nous venions à Douarnenez avec mes parents en vacances quand j'étais gamine : l'odeur des crêperies !!! Rien à voir avec les crêperies d'aujourd'hui, c'était un mélange de bois (car il y avait encore des vieux meubles bretons), de cire, de miel, de beurre salé, de crêpes.... Quelquechose d'indéfinissable mais qui est resté à jamais dans ma mémoire olfactive. C'est aussi la raison pour laquelle je ne vais quasiment jamais dans les crêperies car elles ne ressemblent pas à ce que j'en attends (je me rattrape en allant en manger chez une petite mémé qui a ses Krampouz  ).


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Juin 2006)

Un breton, ça pue surtout la connerie oui!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Un breton, ça pue surtout la connerie oui!



T'es Normand maintenant ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Un breton, ça pue surtout la connerie oui!


Et la gnôle!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et la gnôle!



On dit pas la gnôle, on dit "le lambic".  
Faut tout leur apprendre à ces jeunes. Feraient mieux de venir aux alcoolos anonymes avec moi, tiens ! J'te les éduquerai, moi !


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> T'es Normand maintenant ?



Pas besoin d'être normand pour conchier les bretons. 



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et la gnôle!


... de mauvaise qualité.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

L'a mal dormi le petit Bobby ? L'est colère ce matin ? :bebe: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et la gnôle!




........ ça c'est Normand ...... !!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Dépêche AFP - 13 juin 2006 
De notre correspondant à La Rochelle

_L'enlèvement du monstre pustuleux de La Rochelle revendiqué par le MAAB_

Nous apprenons à l'instant une nouvelle qui frappe de stupeur tous les Rochelais. Le monstre pustuleux célèbre vivant dans cette ville, et nommé Bobinounetchaque, vient d'être enlevé à son domicile par un groupe de quatre individus portant gants Mappa et chapeaux ronds. Immédiatement après, un appel téléphonique anonyme au "Bar des Epaves", fréquenté régulièrement par l'entité pustuleuse, a revendiqué l'enlèvement. Il s'agit d'un groupuscule inconnu jusqu'alors se dénominant Mouvement Anti-anti-Bretons (MAAB). Une demande de rançon plus que surprenante a été formulée : la libération du monstre n'interviendra qu'en échange d'un lot de trois bouteilles de pastis et d'une vingtaine de anches de cornemuse en saule.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Dépêche AFP - 13 juin 2006
> De notre correspondant à La Rochelle
> 
> _L'enlèvement du monstre pustuleux de La Rochelle revendiqué par le MAAB_
> ...


T'inquiète pas Bobby! Dés que Patoch reviens, on organise un commando-rescue.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Dépêche AFP - 13 juin 2006
> De notre correspondant à La Rochelle
> 
> _L'enlèvement du monstre pustuleux de La Rochelle revendiqué par le MAAB_
> ...




*Il serait pas simplement parti*
faire un safari au kenya ?





 
:hein:


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Juin 2006)

Je tiens à signaler que ces informations sont fausses. 
On n'enlève pas Bobby, il a trop des reflexes de ninja : il se laisse prendre si la ravisseuse en vaut le coup.

Alors vous vous doutez bien qu'une bretonne n'a aucune chance...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2006)

Et le dicton populaire, "La bretonne est bonne", t'en fais quoi?!?


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et le dicton populaire, "La bretonne est bonne", t'en fais quoi?!?


J'ai peur d'être hors-charte en te répondant...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à signaler que ces informations sont fausses.
> On n'enlève pas Bobby, il a trop des reflexes de ninja : il se laisse prendre si la ravisseuse en vaut le coup.
> 
> Alors vous vous doutez bien qu'une bretonne n'a aucune chance...



C'est çà, joue au dur ! On t'a envoyé Melounette ! Comme un bleu qui s'est fait avoir le Bobby, comme-un-bleu !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur d'être hors-charte en te répondant...


 "top bonne, top conne" c'est ça que tu voulais dire?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à signaler que ces informations sont fausses.
> On n'enlève pas Bobby, il a trop des reflexes de ninja : il se laisse prendre si la ravisseuse en vaut le coup.
> 
> Alors vous vous doutez bien qu'une bretonne n'a aucune chance...




C'est donc toi le webmestre de Ask A Ninja ?   (rien que celle là elle est énorme  )


----------



## macmarco (13 Juin 2006)

Ca va, c'est pas la cour de récré, ici, non plus, hein ?


----------



## Melounette (13 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> C'est çà, joue au dur ! On t'a envoyé Melounette ! Comme un bleu qui s'est fait avoir le Bobby, comme-un-bleu !


Ah oui par contre, je n'aime pas trop les animaux en appartement, si la rançon pouvait arriver vite, ça serait pas mal.  Bon par contre, il a l'air d'apprécier le fouet, c'est un atout. 

Pour pas fâcher tout rouge le Macmarco,


			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ... faudrait expliquer ça à certains des fois... comme souvent les artistes disent de belles paroles "au nom du peuple"... mais le cru n'en a cure... le Breton n'est pas très réputé pour son accueil chaleureux, _bla bla bla.._


Et oui malheureusement, bien d'accord avec toi. Tant qu'on est pas estampillé du pays, on est des persona non grata. Pourtant la Bretagne vit beaucoup grâce au tourisme, et ça serait bien qu'elle le comprenne. Et vu aussi que c'est quasi une zone sinistrée au point de vue travail(du moins pour le finistère) et que toute la jeunesse part, ca serait bien d'accepter un peu plus de "bretons de coeur" afin de na pas voir mourrir nos petits villages. Mais le breton est têtu, comme un bourricot. Bon faut dire, que la pollution et le béton, ils en ont un peu marre, on peut comprendre leur appréhension. Mais c'est pas en faisant cramer un Macdo tous les dix ans avec une pauvre innocente dedans qu'on va arranger les choses.:modo: 
Bref, je veux juste dire que je suis bretonne, j'aime la Bretagne et j'aime encore plus partager ça. Je ne suis pas la seule, ne focalisez pas trop sur les aut'.Voir même n'allez pas au festival interceltique de Lorient, y a que des fous qui brandissent des drapeaux qui n'ont plus d'âge et des discours qui n'ont aucun fondement.
Et vive la Bretagne quand même. 

Edit : Je viens de relire, je n'ai rien compris, bon courage.:rateau:


----------



## nicogala (13 Juin 2006)

Ouais ça... moi j'en ai vu des choses pas très fières avec de bons Bretons bien comme il faut parlant breton etc. mais chauves à 20 ans et avec des pantalons à reverts... qui m'ont rappellé ce texte de Servat : 

"_Qu'est-ce que j'apprends? Il paraît que dans les arrières cuisines des partis des aveugles que domine un führer borgne, on beugle la Blanche Hermine? Qu'est-ce qui vous prend, les fafs ? Je ne vois pas comment on peut chanter ça sous vot' flamme tricolore ? Ou alors vous ne chantez pas tous les couplets! Ou si vous les chantez tous, c'est qu'en plus d'être aveugles vous êtes sourds.

Je suppose que ce qui vous attire dans cette hermine c'est sa blancheur. Mais elle est blanche seulement! Ni bleue, ni rouge! Pas de quoi en faire un étendard pour ce qui vous tient lieu d'idées. Et si, comme c'est probable, cette couleur vous plaît à cause d'une race que vous dites moins inégale que les autres, je vous signale que l'hermine à la queue noire! De quoi horrifier la femme de paille qui joue les mariolles dans le sud!

En fait de Blanche Hermine, la Bretagne a pour emblème un animal dont la fourrure change avec les saisons. Si elle est blanche sur la neige, l'été sa robe devient marron, la plus métisse des couleurs! C'est d'une hermine que des chiens poursuivaient, qui
s'arrêta devant une mare boueuse et préféra mourir plutôt que de se salir que vient le davise de la Bretagne: "Plutôt la mort que la souillure !"

Et moi je vous dis, vous les tenants de la race pure, la Blanche Hermine, cette chanson qui n'est pas de vos combats, vous la souillez quand vous la chantez! A propos de souillure, j'entends parfois ceux qui parlent du borgne roi des aveugles l'appeler la
voix de la Bretagne profonde: Je m'insurge!

La Bretagne n'a fourni que la matière brute! C'est ailleurs qu'on s'est chargé de la transformer! C'est l'histoire bretonne qu'il a apprise en classe, c'est pas dans l'armée bretonne qu'il a fait ses classes, son château est près d'Paris et Vitrolles est loin d'ici! Sur son front y a marqué Made in France! Y a pas d'hermines sur son drapeau! Quant à la Bretagne profonde, elle a voté pour un maire noir à St Coulitz!_"

Heureusement la conclusion est plus souriante...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

T'inquiète Nico. C'est en Bretagne que le "borgne" fait ses plus bas scores électoraux. Comme quoi, les apparences sont parfois trompeuses. Je connais de nombreux couples mixtes (à commencer par le mien !) où l'un(e) est breton(ne) et l'autre créole, africain(e) etc. 
Une culture est vivante quand elle a la capacité d'absorber et de s'approprier "à sa sauce" des éléments exogènes. L'identité comme je la conçois, ce n'est pas "l'origine immuable" (une chimère dangereusement idéologique),mais c'est la possibilité qui est donnée aux individus et à leurs groupes sociaux d'exprimer dans un lieu donné, et dans le tissu d'une histoire donnée, leur relation au monde et à tout ce qui en provient, tout en sachant qui ils sont, où ils sont. Un poète a dit : _L'universel, c'est le local sans les murs_. Les identités sont toujours, d'une certaine manière, "bricolées localement" puis partagées. C'est sans doute l'une des difficultés de nos "banlieues" de peiner à se définir une identité collective.

Prenons des exemples simples pour notre chère Bretagne: la cornemuse n'a rien de "celtico-celtique" depuis la nuit immuable des fins fonds obscurs des temps. C'est un instrument de musique qui est arrivé progressivement par la conquête romaine, et qui a probablement des origines orientales. Regarde aussi la bombarde. Quelle différence entre cet instrument et un chalumeau anatolien ? 
J'ajoute aussi que les plus "intégristes" de l'identité bretonne que j'ai pu croiser étaient justement des frustrés en mal d'identité. Ne se sentant pas réellement bretons, nés parfois à Paris, n'ayant pas connu de grands-parents bretons parlant la langue, et se gavant d'un "imaginaire bretonnant" délétère et, disons-le, à la limite du fascisme. Ces gens là sont allergiques à toute analyse rigoureuse, à toute démarche scientifique car cela sape leurs constructions idéologico-imaginaires. Je vais peut-être choquer des gens ici, mais c'est une raison pour laquelle je n'aime guère les histoires de Tolkien. Cet espèce d'imaginaire noir, qui me rappelle les mythologies hyperboréennes, l'Ultima Thulée et compagnie.


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2006)

Y'a des cons partout, c'est même pour ça qu'on en croise souvent :mouais:


----------



## nicogala (13 Juin 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des cons partout, c'est même pour ça qu'on en croise souvent :mouais:


'tin alors si ça se trouve on se connait en fait... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des cons partout, c'est même pour ça qu'on en croise souvent :mouais:



Et comme disait Audiard : 

Les cons çà osent tout, c'est même à çà qu'on les reconnait !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Juin 2006)

C'est bizarre, les bretons sont pas les plus nombreux mais  j'ai l'impression que y'en a partout...


----------



## NED (14 Juin 2006)

J'étais a Landernau ce week-end
On aurait cru être dans les tropiques...
un temps magnifique !!!
Le pied quoi !
 ​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> J'étais a Landernau ce week-end
> On aurait cru être dans les tropiques...
> un temps magnifique !!!
> Le pied quoi !
> ​



çà n'a pas fait trop de bruit dans le Landerneau ?  

(PS : j'adore aller boire un coup ou déjêuner dans les petits bars et restos au long de l'embouchure de l'Elorn dans Landerneau :love: ).


----------



## NED (14 Juin 2006)

En fait j'étais exactement à Plouedern
 pour un mariage bien sympatique. 
J'ai quand même dû me déguiser en Albator !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Juin 2006)

Les Photos !!!???


----------



## NED (19 Juin 2006)

Ba bien sur CHICHE !!

Bon on se moque pas hein :rose: .......
Valà :


----------



## mamyblue (19 Juin 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ba bien sur CHICHE !!
> 
> Bon on se moque pas hein :rose: .......
> Valà :


 Mais c'est qu'il est mignon !!!   :love: Et ben les filles elles doivent toutes tomber en te voyant...  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et ben les filles elles doivent toutes tomber en te voyant...  :love: :love: :love:



Vi, même qu'il a fallu appeler le SAMU, et mettre en place une cellule psychologiques, après le traumatisme que les pauvrettes ont subi en le voyant !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> J'ajoute aussi que les plus "intégristes" de l'identité bretonne que j'ai pu croiser étaient justement des frustrés en mal d'identité. Ne se sentant pas réellement bretons, nés parfois à Paris, n'ayant pas connu de grands-parents bretons parlant la langue, et se gavant d'un "imaginaire bretonnant" délétère et, disons-le, à la limite du fascisme. Ces gens là sont allergiques à toute analyse rigoureuse, à toute démarche scientifique car cela sape leurs constructions idéologico-imaginaires. Je vais peut-être choquer des gens ici, mais c'est une raison pour laquelle je n'aime guère les histoires de Tolkien. Cet espèce d'imaginaire noir, qui me rappelle les mythologies hyperboréennes, l'Ultima Thulée et compagnie.



 Je vois que nous avons un équivalent dans le nuisible... Même si ici on ne joue pas sur les mêmes mythes ; il n'est jamais bon de substituer des légendes à l'Histoire


----------



## Melounette (19 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est qu'il est mignon !!!   :love: Et ben les filles elles doivent toutes tomber en te voyant...  :love: :love: :love:


Ah ça, Mamy, les déguisements t'aime bien hein ? Oui mais alors, t'vois, si en suisse le déguisement c'est le top du top pour draguer, la référence pour sortir, bah en France, non. Du tout. Ou alors chez les fétichistes pitètre...
Bref, l'est pas mal réussi quand même ce costume, et puis du moment qu'il y a LA balaffre. Mais quel est le rapport avec le mariage, la bretagne, tout ça ?:hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Prenons des exemples simples pour notre chère Bretagne: la cornemuse n'a rien de "celtico-celtique" depuis la nuit immuable des fins fonds obscurs des temps. C'est un instrument de musique qui est arrivé progressivement par la conquête romaine, et qui a probablement des origines orientales. Regarde aussi la bombarde. Quelle différence entre cet instrument et un chalumeau anatolien ?



Les celtes étant des "indo-européens" comme les autres, ça n'a rien de surprenant que leurs instruments de musique ressemblent à ceux d'Anatolie, quant aux binious, cornemuses et bombardes, s'ils ont été adoptés par les bretons, et aussi par les gaëls, ce ne sont pas des instruments celtes, certes non. Reste la "harpe celtique", mais là encore, je n'ai pas de certitude. De quoi jouaient les Firbolgs*, rien ne permet aujourd'hui de le dire, les traces archéologiques qu'ils ont laissé étant bien trop ténues.

L'identité bretonne d'aujourd'hui s'est de toute façon forgée à partir du sixième siècle, quand les bretons, chassés de Bretagne par les saxons et les Angles, sont venus se réfugier en Armorique, repeuplant ce quasi désert, presque vide d'habitants depuis deux siècles, suite à la "christiannisation au fil de l'épée" des armoricains (celtes aussi, mais gaëliques) opérée par les séides de l'évêché de Tours au 4e siècle.

Quant aux "grands parents parlant breton", peu en ont eu, car durant toute la troisième république, l'état à tenté d'éradiquer l'identité bretonne. Parler breton en public était un délit pouvant mener en prison (ce fut le cas de mon arrière grand-père entre autres, trois mois pour cette raison en 1922), à tel point que quelques bretons se sont fourvoyés en 1940/41, prenant les nazis pour des libérateurs venant les délivrer de l'oppression gallique. Ils ont vite déchanté, mais trop tard, d'où l'image collaboratrice des indépendantistes bretons durant l'occupation.

Aujourd'hui, cette identité semble renaître, mais sous une forme nouvelle, et nous n'avons pas encore le recul suffisant pour en juger, mais semble-t-il plus saine que celle que les indépendantistes ont tenté d'imposer dans les années 60/70. Espérons que la tendance se poursuive.

(*) Troisième vague d'arrivée des celtes gaëliques en Europe occidentale, la première ayant laissé quelques traces archéologiques était la quatrième, les Tuatha de Danann, les trois précédentes étant hypothétiques (légendes ou réalité, personne ne peut séparer le mythe du réel).


----------



## NED (19 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça, Mamy, les déguisements t'aime bien hein ? Oui mais alors, t'vois, si en suisse le déguisement c'est le top du top pour draguer, la référence pour sortir, bah en France, non. Du tout. Ou alors chez les fétichistes pitètre...
> Bref, l'est pas mal réussi quand même ce costume, et puis du moment qu'il y a LA balaffre. Mais quel est le rapport avec le mariage, la bretagne, tout ça ?:hein:



C'est juste que j'étais déguisé comme ça à un mariage à Plouedern y'a pas longtemps...
(hey faut lire au dessus..... )
Vàlà...
Hihi


----------



## Melounette (19 Juin 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste que j'étais déguisé comme ça à un mariage à Plouedern y'a pas longtemps...
> (hey faut lire au dessus..... )
> Vàlà...
> Hihi


J'avais lu, merci.  Je demande justement quel rapport entre un costume d'albator et un mariage ? Une coutume du coin ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

T'as un bel oeil t'sais .


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Les celtes étant des "indo-européens" comme les autres, ça n'a rien de surprenant que leurs instruments de musique ressemblent à ceux d'Anatolie, quant aux binious, cornemuses et bombardes, s'ils ont été adoptés par les bretons, et aussi par les gaëls, ce ne sont pas des instruments celtes, certes non. Reste la "harpe celtique", mais là encore, je n'ai pas de certitude. De quoi jouaient les Firbolgs*, rien ne permet aujourd'hui de le dire, les traces archéologiques qu'ils ont laissé étant bien trop ténues.
> 
> L'identité bretonne d'aujourd'hui s'est de toute façon forgée à partir du sixième siècle, quand les bretons, chassés de Bretagne par les saxons et les Angles, sont venus se réfugier en Armorique, repeuplant ce quasi désert, presque vide d'habitants depuis deux siècles, suite à la "christiannisation au fil de l'épée" des armoricains (celtes aussi, mais gaëliques) opérée par les séides de l'évêché de Tours au 4e siècle.
> 
> ...



Trés intéressants tes cours d'histoire Pascal !!!


----------



## NED (19 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> J'avais lu, merci.  Je demande justement quel rapport entre un costume d'albator et un mariage ? Une coutume du coin ?



Rha ok...
Non un délire débile des mariés qui voulaient un spectacle spécial années 80....
C'est malin, avec des truc comme ça, on se retrouve sous une perruque et une cape + sur-cape et des gants sur une scène avec des projos à 40 degrés et devant une centaine de personnes. t'as pas l'air fin tiens...

:mouais:


----------



## macmarco (20 Juin 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/92)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quant aux "grands parents parlant breton", peu en ont eu, car durant toute la troisième république, l'état à tenté d'éradiquer l'identité bretonne. Parler breton en public était un délit pouvant mener en prison (ce fut le cas de mon arrière grand-père entre autres, trois mois pour cette raison en 1922), à tel point que quelques bretons se sont fourvoyés en 1940/41, prenant les nazis pour des libérateurs venant les délivrer de l'oppression gallique. Ils ont vite déchanté, mais trop tard, d'où l'image collaboratrice des indépendantistes bretons durant l'occupation.



Très juste, Pascal-la-Science. On vend même encore en Bretagne des fac-similés de réglement d'école publique de ces années là stipulant en article 1 : _Défense de cracher par terre et de parler breton_. Quant à l'attitude des Bretons pendant ll'Occupation, elle a été comme celle des Français en général. Il y a eu des résistants comme le syndicaliste socialiste paysan Tanguy Prigent, qu'on retrouvera ministre de l'agriculture de De Gaulle à la Libération, puis plus tard soutenant le PSU de Michel Rocard. Mais aussi des collabos, dont les fameux membres du Parti National Breton (PNB) qui fricotèrent avec l'idéologie raciste du nazisme. Ce type de collusion entre mouvement nationaliste régional et nazisme s'est vu ailleurs. Pour rester en France,  le cas s'est vu en Flandre française avec le mouvement de l'abbée Langlois.



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, cette identité semble renaître, mais sous une forme nouvelle, et nous n'avons pas encore le recul suffisant pour en juger, mais semble-t-il plus saine que celle que les indépendantistes ont tenté d'imposer dans les années 60/70. Espérons que la tendance se poursuive.



Effectivement nous manquons de recul. L'identité bretonne est une réalité. Maintenant c'est comme tout : çà dépend de ce qu'on en fait. Il y a des visions ouvertes et intelligentes de l'identité, mais d'autres "malsaines". A suivre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Quant à l'attitude des Bretons pendant ll'Occupation, elle a été comme celle des Français en général. Il y a eu des résistants comme le syndicaliste socialiste paysan Tanguy Prigent, qu'on retrouvera ministre de l'agriculture de De Gaulle à la Libération, puis plus tard soutenant le PSU de Michel Rocard. Mais aussi des collabos, dont les fameux membres du Parti National Breton (PNB) qui fricotèrent avec l'idéologie raciste du nazisme.



Oui, là j'ai tapé trop vite, quand j'ai mis "quelques bretons", je pensais "quelques indépendantistes bretons". Toutefois, moi, je pensais à ceux qui ont accueillis les nazi en libérateurs, avant de comprendre qu'ils n'étaient que des envahisseurs, encore pire que les français, et de se retourner contre eux. Il n'y avait pas d'adhésion à quelque idéologie que ce soit, juste une erreur d'appréciation sur la qualité des "libérateurs". Les collaborateurs sont un autre problème.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, là j'ai tapé trop vite, quand j'ai mis "quelques bretons", je pensais "quelques indépendantistes bretons". Toutefois, moi, je pensais à ceux qui ont accueillis les nazi en libérateurs, avant de comprendre qu'ils n'étaient que des envahisseurs, encore pire que les français, et de se retourner contre eux. Il n'y avait pas d'adhésion à quelque idéologie que ce soit, juste une erreur d'appréciation sur la qualité des "libérateurs". Les collaborateurs sont un autre problème.



Je ne connais pas en détail cette Histoire. Mais ces indépendantistes dont tu parles, étaient-ils affiliés à un mouvement particulier et revendiqué ? Ou l'étaient-ils de manière plus informelle ?
Quant au PNB - ou du moins à certains de ses membres les plus extrêmistes - j'ai toujours lu que son adhésion au nazisme s'était fondé sur des critères idéologiques. Rumeur historique ?
Quant à la notion "d'indépendance" on a aussi tendance de nos jours à lui substituer celle "d'autonomie". Peut-être un peu sur le modèle espagnol (?).


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2006)

Non, des indépendantistes de tous bords, pas d'un parti en particulier. Pas mal d'entre eux ont d'ailleurs finis dans la résistance (et pas celle de la dernière heure, certains ont leurs noms sur les monuments aux morts). Ce n'était pas idéologique, d'ailleurs, à part quelques énergumènes endoctrinés par les intellos du PNB, l'idéologie nazie n'était pas très connue, à cette époque et à cet endroit.

Pour l'indépendance, c'est une idée de combattant d'arrière garde, aujourd'hui, la majorité des bretons à compris qu'il valait mieux trouver un "modus vivendi" avec le reste de la France, et le reste de la France commence à comprendre qu'étouffer les particularismes régionnaux n'est pas la bonne méthode.

Dommage que ce mouvement ne s'étende pas à l'échelon supérieur, et que Bruxelles n'ait pas compris la même chose en ce qui concerne l'Europe ... Mais c'est là un autre débat, à mener ailleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)

Quand feu la vieille voisine de mes parents nous racontait la Bretagne "d'avant", elle n'était pas prête à y revenir et trouvait débile le discours d'une Bretagne perdue et mythique ("c'était mieux avant") tenu par certains "autonomistes". Elle qui avait connu, jusque dans les années 50 et même 60, cette Bretagne de l'indigence, de la tuberculose, de la polyo, des ravages de l'alcoolisme, et de l'illetrisme. Ainsi son père était parti travailler à Paris juste après-guerre et envoyait régulièrement un mandat-lettre à sa femme. La mère ne savait pas lire. Pendant des années, le brave facteur en a profité, en détournant une partie de la somme du mandat. Alors à feu cette vieille voisine, fallait pas lui parler d'un retour en arrière !


----------



## NED (20 Juin 2006)

En tous ca j'ai lu recement que c'était en Bretagne qu'on avait le meilleur taux de reussite au Bac !
Ca c'est du progrès !
Bravo les étudiants bretons !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2006)

Faut dire aussi que là bas, le bac, c'est vital ... Avec toutes les iles qu'il y a à desservir ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2006)

Early Curly a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à vous tous (et toutes),
> J'espère que mon intervention sera dans le sujet et ne fera pas redite avec un post précédent...
> 
> ...
> ...



Ben non, tu nous barbe pas.

Pour les racines de chacun, les revendiquer est une force (perso, je suis né à la frontière orientale de la Bretagne ... dans le 14e arrondissement de Paris, le quartier Montparnasse), si tu relis bien la liste des "bretons", tu verra que dans le tas, pas mal se revendiquent comme bretons ... de c&#339;ur, d'autres, le sont d'adoption coucou: Momo), d'autres de souche, et enfin, les expatriés. Ça fait du monde et c'est assez cosmopolite. S'inscrit dans la liste qui veut, et au titre qu'il veut, difficile de faire plus ouvert.

Pour l'essentiel, les bretons d'aujourd'hui se sentent français, mais ça ne les empêche pas de revendiquer leurs origines. Il ne s'agit pas de séparer le monde en deux, bretons et non bretons, mais juste d'affirmer qu'y vivant ou non, nous aimons notre région d'origine.

Pour ma part, le plus ancien de mes ancêtres recensé a rendu l'âme du côté d'Auray (dans un village appelé Kercadio) à peu près un an avant que Christophe Colomb ne découvre l'Amérique, et le frère d'un de mes ancêtres a été évêque de Vannes vers la fin du reigne de Louis XV. Je me sens donc breton à part entière, et pourtant, seul un quart de mon ascendance l'est (mon grand-père paternel, j'ai aussi un quart de ch'ti par ma grand-mère paternelle originaire du Pas de Calais, et une bonne moitié d'helvéto-savoyard du côté de ma mère). Mais c'est breton que je me sens, et mes frères et s&#339;urs pareils. Même mes fils, qui n'ont plus qu'un huitième de "sang" breton (et 50% de charentais, nom d'une cagouille !  (Les huit arrières grands-parents de ma femme l'étaient)) se sentent bretons. Je n'explique pas, je constate.


----------



## jugnin (21 Juin 2006)

Je rejoins tout à fait les dires de Pascal 77. Pour ma part, je suis né Breton, en Ille et Vilaine, mais à cinq kilomètres près, j'étais Mayennais, dans les Pays de Loire. Mais je me sens Breton. Pas pour le revendiquer à toutes les sauces (quoiqu'un slogan d'un célèbre cidre m'a assez plu à une époque*), mais parce que la Bretagne est un beau pays, et qu'il est bon de savoir d'où l'on vient (pour savoir où l'on va, gnin gnin gnin...). Parce qu'il m'est parfois arrivé d'échanger avec des Finistériens sur le sujets, dont certains se gaussaient de mes racines Bretonnes. Trop à l'Est ? Soit. Dans ce cas je les trouve trop à l'Est, trop canadiens à mon goût. Je suis Breton, même si je ne sais rien de mes ancêtres (à part que mon père fu roux avant de virer au gris, on en tirera les conclusions qu'on voudra). Je suis Breton de part mon lieu de naissance et l'attachement au coin de lequel j'ai grandi.


_ *Bretons, on a toujours raison_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

C'est vrai que la Bretagne et les Bretons nous renvoient à la question de l'identité. Je ne suis pas non plus un "vrai" breton (d'ailleurs c'est quoi un "vrai" breton ?), car j'ai aussi des ancêtres ch'timis, Normands (si ! si !), vendéens et bretons bien sûr mais pas précisément du coin d'où je me définis. Je me sens néanmoins breton de Morlaix car c'est là où j'y ai mes tous premiers souvenirs d'enfance et où je m'y sens bien, dans un lieu avec lequel je vibre. J'ai vécu comme un arrachement le départ forcé de mes parents quand j'étais gosse (ils ont fini par y revenir... pour leur retraite). 
J'ai finalement largement plus vécu en dehors de la Bretagne, mais pourtant je me suis toujours senti "en transit" dans tous les endroits où j'ai pu vivre jusqu'à présent. Quand on me demande d'où je viens, je réponds invariablement : du Nord-Finistère.

Il est sûr que l'éloignement, si ce n'est l'exil, donnent une envie de redécouverte de son identité. Ce n'est pas valable, bien sûr, que pour les Bretons. Souvent, paradoxalement, les traditions sont davantage conservées et revivifiées loin en dehors des lieux d'origine, où les choses ont évolué en bouleversant les traditions. Parfois çà devient sympathiquement folklorique, parfois fanatique, et de plus en plus souvent c'est une affaire de business comme ces "nuits celtes" au stade de France. Mais cela montre que les grands zélateurs de la globalisation (en fait : l'américano-occidentalisation du monde) se sont trompés en croyant rayer d'un trait de plume les identités.


----------



## Melounette (22 Juin 2006)

Ah mais que je suis d'accord avec toi Early curly(d'ailleurs ça y est t'es au bar . Tu me diras, pour une bretonne c'est vite trouvé le chemin du bar )
J'allais justement parler du "Cheval d'orgueil", livre qu'on se passe de générations en générations dans ma famille et qui doit être le cas dans bien d'autres familles bretonnes. Bon du coup, je n'ai rien à rajouter.
Si ce n'est que bien évidemment tout ce tapage autour de la culture celte est devenue de plus en plus commerciale. Et on voit fleurir tout un tas de tubes commerciaux se revendiquant typiques celte. Tel Manau avec leur tube repris d'Alan Stivell. A chaque nouveau boulot que je commence j'ai le droit à "Ah toi avec un nom pareil, t'es bretonne. _Dans la valléééééééée...._ah ! ah ! ah !" Et allez donc.:modo:  Du coup on est quand même pas mal pris pour des clowns, alors que la culture celte, c'est quand même autre chose. Ils me font bien marrer ceux qui secouent leur drapeaux "Gwen a du" dans les concerts du coup.


----------



## NED (22 Juin 2006)

C'est grâce à ma culture celte que j'ai devellopé mon style graphique.
Je me suis tapé des cahiers d'entrelacs et de spirales bretonne quand j'étais gamin, j'adorais ça. Puis je suis passé au tribal. ensuite j'ai fusionné les deux style pour synthétiser un trait plus puissant.
Aujourd'hui j'ai une vraie ligne originale et qui reflète mon essence propre.


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

t'as lules derniers articles dans Presse-Océan (qui appartient à Ouest-France, pour vous dire...), le président du conseil général de Loire-Atlantique veut un rattachement à la bretagne.. 

ça doit être un effet Catalogne... 

(ok, c'est pas nouveau ! )


----------



## Melounette (22 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> (ok, c'est pas nouveau ! )


Voilà. Ca fait des années que ça dure. Tellement, que ça fait presque partie du folklore maintenant.


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

n'empêche, ils auraient pu la faire ailleurs leur guerre... ça a sacrément décimé la langue picarde c't'histoire...

ps : pour la prochaine, essayez de passer ailleurs... trois d'affilée par chez nous, c'est saoulant. Tu peux même pas bêcher par chez moi de peur à certains endroits de t'envoyer en l'air...

ps 2 : chez nous dans le Morbihan, on peut pas plus bêcher mais c'est parce qu'il n'y a pas de sol...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (22 Juin 2006)

Joli coup de Ned, Patte !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Non, non continue. Ce qui est marrant c'est que Heliaz s'était fait attaquer par le poète breton Xavier Grall qui avait répliqué avec "Le Cheval couché", lui reprochant une forme de passéisme et de nostalgie rétrograde. Ce débat est resté célèbre quand il a pris forme sur le plateau d'Apostrophes (tiens ! sur un plateau d'une chaîne nationale, à Paris...). Il ne me semble plus qu'il y ait des débats de cette qualité aujourd'hui sur l'identité bretonne, bien qu'en revanche des expressions artistiques soient vivaces, utilisant avec intelligence le fond culturel breton. Sinon c'est plutôt soit l'ère du repli sur soi, soit celle du marketing "celtico-bretonaillant".


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Early Curly a dit:
			
		

> Le fonds culturel est à réinventer en permanence en exploitant (au bon sens du terme) sa richesse, c'est valable dans toutes les régions à forte valeur culturelle.
> C'est une plus-value pas une orthodoxie folklorique. :love:
> 
> C'est horrible j'ai l'impression que chacun de mes messages est pas clair, trop compliqué...



Mais non, mais non ! Tout est clair. Et applique ce proverbe : _Ne dites pas trop du mal de vous, on finirait par vous croire..._

Sinon cette idée que tu émets me fait penser à Le Corbusier. Celui-ci n'a jamais employé le terme de "modernité" mais de "tradition" pour l'opposer à "l'académisme". Pour lui, la tradition était quelque chose de vivace, sans cesse en renouvellement. Pour moderne qu'elle fut, Corbu a toujours considéré son architecture comme s'insérant dans la tradition, en mouvement depuis l'Antiquité. Il définissait l'académisme comme ce qui était figé, borné à un type de modèle historiquement défini, et s'opposant à la dynamique de la tradition.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Juin 2006)

Moi qui suis parisienne et bretonne d'adoption, il me semble que Nantes fait belle et bien partie de la Bretagne, déjà s'y trouve le château des ducs de Bretagne mais il ne faut pas oublier non plus qu'il y a plusieurs années la Loire Atlantique ne faisait pas  partie des pays de Loire mais de la Bretagne et que ceci s'est fait pour des raisons administratives... et plus spécialement un découpage électoral.

Si je me plante, merci de me donner des infos.   

  bravo pour vos posts dont je me régale !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Early Curly a dit:
			
		

> La nostalgie est nécessaire, que serais-je sans les histoires que me racontait ma grand-mère,


Ce n'est pas pour jouer les chieurs, mais tu confonds un peu, ce me semble, la connaissance du passé (nécessaire, d'accord) avec son regret (la nostalgie).


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

Early Curly a dit:
			
		

> Tu es un Picard déraciné replanté dans le Morbihan ?
> Tu te sens comment ? Tu arrives à faire de nouvelles pousses ??




oausi, enfin, je vis à Nantes et la belgitude assumée d'un Nantais chanteur que j'adore me fait m'enraciner en profondeur la vase de l'Erdre en facilitée (ya à peine plus de courant que chez moi ! )


----------



## reineman (23 Juin 2006)

Je vais éclaircir ce débat d'une maniere définitive.
Est breton celui qui pense, reve et agit en langue bretonne. Autrement dit , quasiment personne. Le reste n'est que folklore et j'en soupconne certains d'agiter des identités qu'ils n'ont pas rien que pour le plaisir d'etre emmerdant.
Le langage est la seule matrice d'une identité  culturelle.
voila.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Je vais éclaircir ce débat d'une maniere définitive.
> Est breton celui qui pense, reve et agit en langue bretonne. Autrement dit , quasiment personne. Le reste n'est que folklore et j'en soupconne certains d'agiter des identités qu'ils n'ont pas rien que pour le plaisir d'etre emmerdant.
> Le langage est la seule matrice d'une identité  culturelle.
> voila.



Amen !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Je vais éclaircir ce débat d'une maniere définitive.
> Est breton celui qui pense, reve et agit en langue bretonne. Autrement dit , quasiment personne. Le reste n'est que folklore et j'en soupconne certains d'agiter des identités qu'ils n'ont pas rien que pour le plaisir d'etre emmerdant.
> Le langage est la seule matrice d'une identité  culturelle.
> voila.



ar re oa fougaserion


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ar re oa fougaserion



"Os de viao ! J'va crire l'iao !"

Et qu'est-ce qu'on fait de la Bretagne qui ne parle pas Breton mais Gallo et ce depuis belle lurette (en gros à l'Est d'une ligne St-Brieuc-Vannes) ? Hein, qu'est-ce qu'on en fait ?


----------



## reineman (23 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> "Os de viao ! J'va crire l'iao !"
> 
> Et qu'est-ce qu'on fait de la Bretagne qui ne parle pas Breton mais Gallo et ce depuis belle lurette (en gros à l'Est d'une ligne St-Brieuc-Vannes) ? Hein, qu'est-ce qu'on en fait ?



le gallo c'est la langue la plus horrible que j'ai entendu...une espece de patois batardé de latin, de vieux francais et de je ne sais quel autre dialecte troglodyte du cru....nan le gallo, c'est à bannir ça!...à oublier au plus vite!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> "Os de viao ! J'va crire l'iao !"



Toi aussi, tu trouves que la nuance n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; son fort, hein !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi, tu trouves que la nuance n'a jamais été son fort, hein !



çà....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Vouloir banir le gallo, c'est pas un peu comme vouloir bannir le breton dans les &#233;coles comme &#231;&#224; s'est fait par le pass&#233; ?  

Si je ne nie pas que la langue est importante dans la construction de l'identit&#233;, mais le cas de la Bretagne et de la France en g&#233;n&#233;ral est particulier. Disons-le sans d&#233;tour : le fran&#231;ais a &#233;t&#233; impos&#233; par la force &#224; la mosa&#239;que de r&#233;gions qui, peu &#224; peu regroup&#233;es (par les batailles et les trait&#233;s), ont constitu&#233; la France. On parle souvent du fameux &#233;dit de Villers-Cotter&#234;ts comme acte fondateur de cette imposition du fran&#231;ais.

Concernant le breton, je donnerai un exemple personnel. J'ai &#233;t&#233; en nourrice chez des vieux paysans bretons dont la langue maternelle &#233;tait le breton. Ils parlaient un fran&#231;ais remarquable, celui qui leur avait &#233;t&#233; inculqu&#233; par les cur&#233;s. Leurs enfants ne parlaient pas breton, parce que l'&#233;tat fran&#231;ais avait humili&#233; les parents de parler breton, et l'&#233;cole avait, comme on le sait, "fait son travail" en la mati&#232;re. C'est vers les ann&#233;es 70 qu'une volont&#233; marqu&#233;e s'est faite de ressuciter le breton, avec la cr&#233;ation des &#233;coles Diwan (&#233;coles en breton) notamment.
Ce cas que je rapporte est typique. Aujourd'hui, on voit des parents "frustr&#233;s" de ne pas avoir eu la transmission de la langue par leurs propres parents et qui mettent leurs enfants en &#233;cole Diwan. Pourtant, on ne peut pas affirmer que cette g&#233;n&#233;ration a laquelle on a "vol&#233;" la langue bretonne n'a pas d'identit&#233; bretonne !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Je vais éclaircir ce débat d'une maniere définitive.
> Est breton celui qui pense, reve et agit en langue bretonne. Autrement dit , quasiment personne. Le reste n'est que folklore et j'en soupconne certains d'agiter des identités qu'ils n'ont pas rien que pour le plaisir d'etre emmerdant.
> Le langage est la seule matrice d'une identité  culturelle.
> voila.


Tiens, revoilà Janus !
Coup d'bol, c'est la face sympa qui dit des trucs pas cons.
Pas très nuancé, pas très humble, mais pas très con.

Ca va reineman ?


----------



## nicogala (26 Juillet 2006)

Voil&#224;, je suis rentr&#233; de 15 jours de vacances du c&#244;t&#233; de S-Gwenol&#233; ...  c'&#233;tait bien comme d'hab  , j'ai retrouv&#233; avec plaisir Radio Kerne que je consid&#232;re comme la meilleure prorammation musicale que j'ai &#233;cout&#233; depuis longtemps (on passe de Rokia Traor&#233; aux Soeurs Goadec puis un vieux Stooges live de derri&#232;re les fagots ... :love: )  et le mieux c'est que du coup j'ai vu qu'ils diffusaient en live via An Tour Tan et donc -> hop iTunes 

A suivre des photos, le temps que je d&#233;veloppe la Compact Flash...(moi feignasse ?  )


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2006)

Tiens ca fera bien dans ce sujet aussi :





héhé....
:king: ​


----------



## tybalt02 (8 Août 2006)

Moi aussi je suis breton ... d'adoption ... et vive la Bretagne ! et Brocéliande !


----------



## macmarco (8 Août 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/92)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## samoussa (8 Août 2006)

vive la bretagne


----------



## spyan (8 Août 2006)

Ils ont des chapeaux ronds vive la bretagne ! ils ont des chapeaux ronds vivent les bretons !!!


----------



## samoussa (8 Août 2006)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont des chapeaux ronds vive la bretagne ! ils ont des chapeaux ronds vivent les bretons !!!


marrant je la connais pas celle l&#224; :mouais:


----------



## spyan (8 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> marrant je la connais pas celle là :mouais:



Pourtant elle est assez connue !


----------



## samoussa (8 Août 2006)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant elle est assez connue !


j'debranche là :hein:


----------



## spyan (8 Août 2006)

T'as pas vu le film les choristes ???


----------



## samoussa (8 Août 2006)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas vu le film les choristes ???


malheureusement oui


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> j'debranche là :hein:



???...


----------



## macmarco (8 Août 2006)

C'est pas un fil à flood ici non plus, hein ?


----------



## spyan (8 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ???...



C'est quoi cette vieille chanson ? Ca n'a aucun rapport avec la Bretagne ! en plus c'est cochon !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2006)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette vieille chanson ? Ca n'a aucun rapport avec la Bretagne ! en plus c'est cochon !



Brao paotr pour tes notions de géographie, Camaret (Kameled en breton) est une ville de Bretagne (Finistère), cité balnéaire sur la mer d'Iroise. Si ce n'est pas un rapport avec la Bretagne, ça, qu'est-ce que c'est ?


----------



## samoussa (9 Août 2006)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont des chapeaux ronds vive la bretagne ! ils ont des chapeaux ronds vivent les bretons !!!


histoire de remettre les pendules à l'heure, je la connais 
allez breizh atao


----------



## spyan (9 Août 2006)

Moi je suis de Guilvinec ! plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment de Tr&#233;ffiagat tu connais ?


----------



## samoussa (9 Août 2006)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis de Guilvinec ! plus précisément de Tréffiagat tu connais ?


de nom mais je ne m'y suis jamais rendu


----------



## spyan (9 Août 2006)

Tu devrais c'est magnifique.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2006)

Je crois que je vais rester un petit moment à vous lire, Jobi et Joba...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais rester un petit moment à vous lire, Jobi et Joba...


T'as une place? 

Tiens, j'ai apport&#233; des pop-corn.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Août 2006)

Si on faisait une pose ?




​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (9 Août 2006)

Vous faites une 'tite place ?


----------



## nicogala (9 Août 2006)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis de Guilvinec ! plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment de Tr&#233;ffiagat tu connais ?


J'ai pass&#233; 15 jours f&#226;ce &#224; Eckm&#252;lh au niveau de K&#233;rity en juillet... je p&#234;che &#224; Skividen... tu parles si je connais ! ([pub]Jacky l'andouille fait les meilleurs Kouings Aman  )


Un jour qd j'aurai le temps (s&#251;rement qd je serai redevenu vert donc) je posterai les photos que j'ai fait la-bas


----------



## katelijn (9 Août 2006)

La criée du Guilvinec à 5 heures du matin ... 

Mais bon, c'était il y 'a vingt ans ...


----------



## samoussa (9 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> La criée du Guilvinec à 5 heures du matin ...
> 
> Mais bon, c'était il y 'a vingt ans ...


et le poisson n'est plus si frais :mouais:


----------



## katelijn (9 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> et le poisson n'est plus si frais :mouais:



T'as des preuves?:mouais:
Racheté oui, plus frais: non

P.S.: A ma connaissance le poisson du Guilvinec c'est du "Petit Bâteaux"


----------



## ginette107 (10 Août 2006)

Plus que quelques heures et je mets les voile pour la Bretagne :love: 
Direction l'île de Batz, quelques jours entre copines du lycées   Bon c'est pas tout ça mais faut faire  les bagages et en Bretagne il faut penser à tout !!! Pluie:rateau:  beau temps


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2006)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Plus que quelques heures et je mets les voile pour la Bretagne :love:
> Direction l'île de Batz, quelques jours entre copines du lycées   Bon c'est pas tout ça mais faut faire  les bagages et en Bretagne il faut penser à tout !!! Pluie:rateau:  beau temps



En Bretagne, il ne pleut jamais ! 

C'est juste que le climat est assez vivifiant !  

Il parait qu'il est de plus en plus vivifiant, ces jours ci :rateau:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (10 Août 2006)

_"En Bretagne il pleut que sur les cons !"_

O. de Kersauson


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2006)

Salut les Bretons 

Je suis actuellement en train de scanner de vieilles plaques photographiques datant des ann&#233;es 1910 / 1920.
Sur certaines d'entre-elles, des sc&#232;nes de famille dont des d&#233;tails me laissent &#224; penser qu'elles furent prises en Bretagne ou en Normandie (je sais, ce n'est pas du tout pareil et je ne dis pas ca pour vexer ! ).
En voici deux dont les monuments peuvent &#234;tre connus par certains d'entre vous. Si c'est le cas, pouvez-vous m'indiquer l'emplacement ?
D'avance merci de vos &#233;ventuelles r&#233;ponses ! 






Il s'agit visiblement d'une place de centre ville. Certains d&#233;tails du fond peuvent vous donner des indices, ainsi que la statue du centre.





Visiblement l'entr&#233;e d'un port...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (10 Août 2006)

1 - Porte Saint-Vincent &#224; Saint-Malo

http://usuarios.lycos.es/iminchole/AlbumStMalo/images/1_porte_saint_vincent_jpg.jpg

2 - Tour Solidor &#224; Saint-Malo

http://www.saint-malo-tourisme.com/upload/a2a-48507.jpg


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2006)

Merci beaucoup ! 

Je suppose (surtout sur la deuxi&#232;me !) que ca a bien chang&#233; depuis...  Le chemin de terre doit au minimum &#234;tre une nationale !


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (10 Août 2006)

Je suis pas s&#251;r, car l&#224; on tr&#232;s pr&#232;s du port, alors tout au plus une petite rue ?

Si je passe dans le coin, je te ferai des photos sur le m&#234;me angle !


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2006)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Si je passe dans le coin, je te ferai des photos sur le m&#234;me angle !


Bonne id&#233;e, oui ! 

Voil&#224; &#224; quoi ressemblaient les vacanciers en Bretagne, &#224; l'&#233;poque:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée, oui !
> 
> Voilà à quoi ressemblaient les vacanciers en Bretagne, à l'époque:



C'est Rezba, au milieu ? en tous cas, ils sont coiffés pareil !


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bonne id&#233;e, oui !
> 
> Voil&#224; &#224; quoi ressemblaient les vacanciers en Bretagne, &#224; l'&#233;poque:




Quel plaisir d'avoir sur ces forums des temoins de cette &#233;poque lointaine  



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est Rezba, au milieu ? en tous cas, ils sont coiff&#233;s pareil !



normal, rezba a le front populaire


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Salut les Bretons
> 
> Je suis actuellement en train de scanner de vieilles plaques photographiques datant des années 1910 / 1920.
> Sur certaines d'entre-elles, des scènes de famille dont des détails me laissent à penser qu'elles furent prises en Bretagne ou en Normandie (je sais, ce n'est pas du tout pareil et je ne dis pas ca pour vexer ! ).
> ...



pour la 2eme je dirais St malo


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (10 Août 2006)

Trop tard j'ai d&#233;j&#224; devin&#233;, faut lire plus haut 

Pour la troisi&#232;me, je parierai pour la plage de Bon-Secours... des fois que


----------



## macmarco (10 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pour la 2eme je dirais St malo




Ahem, elle serait pas un peu inversée ta photo, là ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Août 2006)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Plus que quelques heures et *je mets les voile pour la Bretagne *:love:
> Direction l'île de Batz, quelques jours *entre copines *du lycées   Bon c'est pas tout ça mais faut faire  les bagages et en Bretagne il faut penser à tout !!! Pluie:rateau:  beau temps



T'aurais pu préviendre :rose:


----------



## ginette107 (18 Août 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pu préviendre :rose:



oups


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/92)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NED (2 Octobre 2006)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Je suis pas sûr, car là on très près du port, alors tout au plus une petite rue ?
> 
> Si je passe dans le coin, je te ferai des photos sur le même angle !




Ouais mortel! un chtit comparatif avant/après...trop bien !!


----------



## CarodeDakar (27 Octobre 2006)

V'là 12 génération, c'est t'y correct?  Des Olivier, paraît...  

Donc, le coeur y est bien sûr, c'est la région de France que j'ai le plus visité, on s'y sent comme à la maison  


*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/92)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NED (27 Octobre 2006)

Hé ba non ce ne sont pas les Sechelles !





C'est juste *La Bretagne !*
(mais pas de mon côté. Là c'est la region de ma femme, vers StPol de Léon)
C'est Beau hein?

:style:
​


----------



## macmarco (27 Octobre 2006)

Caro, heureux de te compter parmi nous !   :love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Ned, bah bien sûr qu'elle est belle la Bretagne, qui en doute ?! :mouais:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Octobre 2006)

.... et pas de p'tite bouffe en vue sur la Bretagne dans les mois qui viennent ????


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Octobre 2006)

Oh bah dans le 56  on boit plus qu'on mange


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> .... et pas de p'tite bouffe en vue sur la Bretagne dans les mois qui viennent ????



... en voila une idée qu'elle est bonne...  

on va la mettre sur l'établi


----------



## mamyblue (28 Octobre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Ned, bah bien sûr qu'elle est belle la Bretagne, qui en doute ?! :mouais:


Qui en doute... Mais personne macmarco !  

Quand à moi je suis Valaisanne de coeur mais on dit que les Valaisans ont le même caractère que les Bretons. (La tête à nous, la mule à eux)  Donc nous avons vraiment quelque chose en commun. Et mon coeur est autant du côté du beau Valais que de la belle Bretagne. En plus mon parrain officiel est Breton et mon parrain de coeur aussi un vrai de vrai... Ouais... Et j'en suis très fière :mouais:  :love:


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2006)

_


GlobalCut a dit:



			Oh bah dans le 56  on boit plus qu'on mange 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


d'ailleurs , en parlant de boire, tu m'invites quand ?  j'ai une expo d'un pote d'un autre forum à voir, ça me fera une raison d'aller dans le Mor-Bihan... 

_


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Octobre 2006)

quand tu veux


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2006)

13 mots en deux posts :affraid: Manu, t'as bien pris ton sirop, ce soir ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Octobre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> ... en voila une idée qu'elle est bonne...
> 
> on va la mettre sur l'établi




 affaire à suivre ....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Octobre 2006)

Tiens, je vais ouvrir un fil *"A moi la Picardie !"*


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tiens, je vais ouvrir un fil *"A moi la Picardie !"*





Te gène pas !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Octobre 2006)

Bof, je pr&#233;f&#232;re venir ici. &#231;a me rappelle mes vacances de P&#226;ques quand j'&#233;tais gosse.


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bof, je préfère venir ici. ça me rappelle mes vacances de Pâques quand j'étais gosse.





C'est vrai que les vacances en Picardie...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (31 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bof, je préfère venir ici. ça me rappelle mes vacances de Pâques quand j'étais gosse.



J'suis comme Marco, la Picardie, c'est pas que je n'aime pas :rose:  mais heuuuuuuu je préfère quand même les embruns du Morbihan     Et moi qui ne suis pas bretonne, ça me rappelle mes vacances à Douarnenez quand j'étais gamine et ma première colonie de vacances à Loctudy !!!


----------



## NED (31 Octobre 2006)

La picardie?
c'est l'accent qui est top !
​


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2006)

_


Ed_the_Head a dit:



			Tiens, je vais ouvrir un fil *"A moi la Picardie !"*

Cliquez pour agrandir...


j'en serais... avec yvos et Baax... 



macmarco a dit:



			C'est vrai que les vacances en Picardie... 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


ouiiiii.... mais en m&#234;me temps, connais-tu des chansons o&#249; on se fouterait des bretons sans que ceux-ci r&#226;lent ? 

cf les Fatals Picards o&#249; Yvan le seul picard du groupe se fout de son accent d&#232;s qu'il peut... et en plus, nous, l'ind&#233;pendance est pour l'hiver... 



Momo-du-56 a dit:



			J'suis comme Marco, la Picardie, c'est pas que je n'aime pas :rose:  mais heuuuuuuu je pr&#233;f&#232;re quand m&#234;me les embruns du Morbihan    Et moi qui ne suis pas bretonne, &#231;a me rappelle mes vacances &#224; Douarnenez quand j'&#233;tais gamine et ma premi&#232;re colonie de vacances &#224; Loctudy !!!  

Cliquez pour agrandir...


on s'en fout de ce que tu pr&#233;f&#232;res...    moi je pr&#233;f&#232;re ma Baie de Somme et ma c&#244;te d'Opale &#224; toutes les c&#244;tes bretonnes...  mais moi je suis une sale raclure...  tu parles que mon avis int&#233;resse quelqu'un... 

_


NED a dit:


> _La picardie?
> c'est l'accent qui est top !
> _​


_

eh bin voil&#224;... moi je l'aime bien ce NED... 

&#224; noter que nous n'avons jamais cesser de causer notre langue (ce n'est pas un patois, excusez du peu) sauf chez ce traitre d'ED... 

_


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4033781 a dit:
			
		

> _
> tu parles que mon avis intéresse quelqu'un...
> 
> _


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:


>



d'ailleurs, c'est où la bretagne ? ça existe ?


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Octobre 2006)

Oh, le joli chien


----------



## NED (31 Octobre 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Oh, le joli chien



Il l'a adopté à la mort de son maître (Mitterand).....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4033839 a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, c'est où la bretagne ? ça existe ?



Ici bien sur :

http://www.64asa.net/site/GalPortri/PerAltri/pages/page_7.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4033839 a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, c'est o&#249; la bretagne ? &#231;a existe ?



Regarde bien sous tes pieds !  

Cela dit, je connais quelques endroits en Picardie qui, m&#234;me s'ils ne pourront jamais rivaliser avec la Bretagne dans mon c&#339;ur, sont des endroits bien sympathiques, et pas seulement du fait du paysage.


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2006)

_


Pascal 77 a dit:



			Regarde bien sous tes pieds ! 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh mon dieuuuuuuuuu !!!!!!!!!!!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

purée, je croyais que c'était un parquet !! :affraid:

_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2006)

A ce sujet donc, ce célèbre ouvrage dont je conseille la (re)lecture...






Quant à la préférence, la plupart du temps son vrai pays "intérieur", celui d'où l'on se sent venir, c'est celui qu'on a connu pendant son enfance, et je dirais même plus sa (toute) petite enfance, celle des premiers souvenirs, des premières découvertes, surtout si cette enfance fut heureuse. Qu'Alem préfère la côte picarde et du Pas de Calais est tout à fait naturel car il y a ses premiers souvenirs. Quant à moi c'est la Baie de Morlaix.


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2006)

_n'emp&#234;che, tu causes bien de la Picardie aussi... 

  
_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2006)




----------



## NED (2 Novembre 2006)

Tiens,
ce midi on est all&#233; se bouffer une petite cr&#232;pe &#224; Montparnasse "aux cormorans" avec Bassman, Gkatarn et Kats. Au menu, Cidre et Kir breton, j'ai pris une "quimper" (sorte de compl&#232;te dans cette cr&#232;perie. Elles etaient bien bonne les cr&#232;pouilles, bien beurr&#233;es! (pas comme nous).
Bon, on avait un intrus parmis nous, G4 est normand : Baaaa !!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Tiens,
> ce midi on est allé se bouffer une petite crèpe à Montparnasse "aux cormorans" avec Bassman, Gkatarn et Kats. Au menu, Cidre et Kir breton, j'ai pris une "quimper" (sorte de complète dans cette crèperie. Elles etaient bien bonne les crèpouilles, bien beurrées! (pas comme nous).
> Bon, on avait un intrus parmis nous, G4 est normand : Baaaa !!!




..... et la parisienne que je suis, installée en Morbihan,  va sans plus tarder manger ses crêpes tartinées de caramel au beurre salé !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

et merde, un clavier tout neuf.

Une chtite balade dans les landes bretonnes, t'en reviens regonflé pour plusieurs semaines.

ZRXvalou, prépare ta valise, on se barre quelques jours.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (3 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> et merde, un clavier tout neuf.
> 
> Une chtite balade dans les landes bretonnes, t'en reviens regonflé pour plusieurs semaines.
> 
> ZRXvalou, prépare ta valise, on se barre quelques jours.



.. la chambre du premier est prête !!!


----------



## NED (3 Novembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> .. la chambre du premier est prête !!!



Ha ptin attendez moi....lol
moi aussi je veux des vacances.


----------



## dool (3 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Tiens,
> ce midi on est allé se bouffer une petite crèpe à Montparnasse "aux cormorans" avec Bassman, Gkatarn et Kats. Au menu, Cidre et Kir breton, j'ai pris une "quimper" (sorte de complète dans cette crèperie. Elles etaient bien bonne les crèpouilles, bien beurrées! (pas comme nous).
> Bon, on avait un intrus parmis nous, G4 est normand : Baaaa !!!



eh ben je vois qu'on se soigne !!  Vive les bedaines...


----------



## NED (3 Novembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Vive les bedaines...



J'connais pas ce mot


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Bon, on avait un intrus parmis nous, G4 est normand : Baaaa !!!




Ca je vais pas te contredire


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca je vais pas te contredire



P'têt ben qu'oui, P'têt ben qu'non !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Novembre 2006)

Je vois pas le rapport :hein:


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je vois pas le rapport :hein:


Avec la Normandie?

... :mouais:

RETOURNE A L'ECOLE!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je vois pas le rapport :hein:



En effet, ta Normanditude s'étiole...


----------



## lumai (3 Novembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> ..... et la parisienne que je suis, installée en Morbihan,  va sans plus tarder manger ses crêpes tartinées de caramel au beurre salé !!!


H&#233; mais il n'y a pas de meilleure fa&#231;on de les manger ! 


Sinon NED, je vois comme tu es d&#233;bord&#233; ces jours-ci


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Novembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> En effet, ta Normanditude s'&#233;tiole...





Ben d&#233;j&#224; elle peut pas s'&#233;tioler, je l'ai jamais eue...


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2006)

_en m&#234;me temps, je suis d'accord : &#224; vous la bretagne
mais m'en voulez-pas mais je partagerais pas, je vous laisse ma part ! 

  


_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Novembre 2006)

La mienne aussi :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4038173 a dit:
			
		

> _en même temps, je suis d'accord : à vous la bretagne
> mais m'en voulez-pas mais je partagerais pas, je vous laisse ma part !
> 
> 
> ...



[Mode Pascal 77/on] Eh ben ! C'est une pique hardie que tu nous lances là ![/Mode Pascal 77/off]


----------



## MamaCass (17 Novembre 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/92)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Novembre 2006)

Juste un petit UP pour dire aux Nantais que nous ouvrons une Apple Premium Reseller rue de Strasbourg. Ouverture le 9 d&#233;cembre.

 oual&#224;


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

_chut, on va encore r&#233;veiller le d&#233;bat sur la nantaise et son affiliation ou pas en bretonnie...  

bon, yaura enfin un bon magasin apple &#224; nantes ? 
_


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Novembre 2006)

Tiens je vais à Rennes ce week-end


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2006)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Juste un petit UP pour dire aux Nantais que nous ouvrons une Apple Premium Reseller rue de Strasbourg. Ouverture le 9 décembre.
> 
> oualà



Quand est-ce que vous en ouvrez une à Meaux ? :sick:


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Novembre 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Tiens je vais &#224; Rennes ce week-end&#8230;



Et bien pas moi! je resterai &#224; Vannes, m&#234;me si c'est bien silencieux comme ville! J'avais pas encore test&#233; mais au bout de deux mois, je commence &#224; d&#233;sesp&#233;rer de trouver des concerts sur la ville. Rien . Que dalle. Le pire endroit de Bretagne! Vivement que je me bouge ailleurs! Je pr&#233;fererais encore &#234;tre sur l'&#238;le de Ho&#235;dic ou m&#234;me en pleine terre, tiens!

Salue bien ma bonne ville de Rennes pour moi...

&#224; plus


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand est-ce que vous en ouvrez une à Meaux ? :sick:



pour lui donner un ton breton, il faudra appeler la boutique : "Le Brie du Marin". :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Novembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Et bien pas moi! je resterai &#224; Vannes, m&#234;me si c'est bien silencieux comme ville! J'avais pas encore test&#233; mais au bout de deux mois, je commence &#224; d&#233;sesp&#233;rer de trouver des concerts sur la ville. Rien . Que dalle. Le pire endroit de Bretagne! Vivement que je me bouge ailleurs! Je pr&#233;fererais encore &#234;tre sur l'&#238;le de Ho&#235;dic ou m&#234;me en pleine terre, tiens!
> 
> Salue bien ma bonne ville de Rennes pour moi...
> 
> &#224; plus


Ah bah Vannes, niveau concerts, c'est sur que c'est pas terrible :affraid:
C'est pour &#231;a que j'y vais pas


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

_


GlobalCut a dit:



			C'est pour ça que j'y vais pas 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


pourtant, il suffirait que tu tournes à gauche au deuxième rond-point pour y être ! 

_


----------



## macmarco (24 Novembre 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Tiens je vais à Rennes ce week-end




Demain après-midi ?


----------



## stephaaanie (24 Novembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Demain après-midi ?



'zavez bien d'la chance. Sympa, les disco!

Je propose que l'on vire le 56 de not' belle région pour le remplacer par le 44. Parce que pour le coup, Nantes c'est hallucinant : ça c'est de la grosse ville pleine de concerts et de bars tous meilleurs les uns que les autres. La grande classe quoi!

Y'a même un ikéa (pfff!) et une boutique Apple (bientôt). Le pied.

bon weekend à tous!


----------



## jugnin (24 Novembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> 'zavez bien d'la chance. Sympa, les disco!
> 
> Je propose que l'on vire le 56 de not' belle r&#233;gion pour le remplacer par le 44. Parce que pour le coup, Nantes c'est hallucinant : &#231;a c'est de la grosse ville pleine de concerts et de bars tous meilleurs les uns que les autres. La grande classe quoi!
> 
> ...



Ouais ouais...Toi t'as envie de manger des _discos _rouges, dirait-on. T'as vu la liste au dessus ? Y'a pas mal de gens du 56 (genre Momo-du-56 par exemple ). Des gens respectables. Comme toi (pouarf !  ).

Et tiens Ikea a eu un avis favorable en CDEC au mois d'aout pour son implantation rennaise, il fera 19500 m2. Rien que &#231;a.

Edit : j'ai peut &#234;tre l'esprit un peu d&#233;plac&#233;, j'sais pas, mais dans ton avatar, je vois un genre de string en vert&#232;bres. Original.


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Novembre 2006)

J'aime bien aussi l'avatar :rose: j'aimerais bien le voir en vrai :hosto:

Euh sinon, ca va &#234;tre dur de se voir &#224; Rennes ce week-end, je suis d&#233;j&#224; pris :love:

L'occase de relancer l'id&#233;e d'une nouvelle AES BZH :love:
Pas en d&#233;cembre pour moi, tout est d&#233;j&#224; overbook&#233; :affraid:


----------



## stephaaanie (24 Novembre 2006)

vive le MORBIHAN alors, je répète : VIVE LE MORBIHAN!!

c'est vrai qu'on est cerné par les Morbihanais ici, d'ailleurs, ils seraient sympas de m'indiquer par MP les p'tits coins sympas où il fait bon vivre.

:rateau: Sans rancune j'espère!

Et je vois venir les floods sur mon avatar : NON NON y'a rien de cochon bande de p'tits comiques !

Salut les Breizhous!


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2006)

_pensez aux non-bretons pour l'AES Breizh m&#234;me si allez dans cette putain de ville de merde de Gwened me fendra le c&#339;ur, il faut bien un conducteur &#224; Global pour le ramener chez lui et je sais que le chat du voisin me fera des calins... 
_


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Novembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> vive le MORBIHAN alors, je répète : VIVE LE MORBIHAN!!
> 
> c'est vrai qu'on est cerné par les Morbihanais ici, d'ailleurs, ils seraient sympas de m'indiquer par MP les p'tits coins sympas où il fait bon vivre.
> 
> Salut les Breizhous!



Ha j'aime mieux ça !!!! T'as eu les chocottes ????     Allez, je ne t'ai pas boulé rouge, pas mon style... où alors faut vraiment que la moutarde me monte au nez  

Pour ce qui est des p'tits coins sympas, tu recherches plus précisément quoi ? Bar à bières, bar à vin, tavernes ? restaurants ? 

En tous les cas, pour moi qui suis tout près de Lorient, mais aussi tout près du Finistère, il y a un établissement à Quimperlé qui s'appelle "La mouche qui louche" qui est fort sympathique, dans un décor unique, on y boit bien, on y mange bien, la musique est bonne et l'ambiance agréable !!!


A quand une AES en Morbihan ????   :love:


----------



## stephaaanie (25 Novembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> A quand une AES en Morbihan ????   :love:



Et bien, grâce à toi, on a déjà un lieu : va pour la Mouche qui Louche, vu le nom, ça promet!

Je pense que désormais, on peut prévoir ça pour 2007. Fin janvier par exemple, et puis faudra pas oublier * alèm* ou d'autres du 44, 49, 53 (doivent pas être nombreux ceux là : Mayennais, montrez-vous!), et même des Normands si ils veulent.

"paix et amour bordel!" comme dirait ma frangine


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Novembre 2006)

Avec un si joli avatar, on ne peux parler que de paix (orthographe au choix) ou d'amour :hosto:


----------



## NED (25 Novembre 2006)

Breton mais pas cochon !


----------



## stephaaanie (25 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Breton mais pas cochon !




ah, enfin un peu de classe!


----------



## dool (25 Novembre 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Avec un si joli avatar, on ne peux parler que de paix (orthographe au choix) ou d'amour :hosto:



va sur autoportrait, tu vas peut etre dechanté mon globalou !  (mais j'avais le meme esprit détourné que toi je crois !  oui je sais c'est surprenant ! )



Bon, pour rester dans le sujet, on peut dire que tout est bon dans le breton ? :rateau:


----------



## stephaaanie (25 Novembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Bon, pour rester dans le sujet, on peut dire que tout est bon dans le breton ? :rateau:



:mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:
NAN! tout est BEAU dans le Breton, même les os!


----------



## jugnin (25 Novembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> :mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:
> NAN! tout est BEAU dans le Breton, même les os!



Ouarf ! 'z'ont d'la chance, les bretons qui peuvent se permettre de ruiner la sécu en radios. Moi mes os, je les ai pas vus depuis belle lurette.


----------



## stephaaanie (25 Novembre 2006)

*Béret de chat-soeur alpin*






Les voilà les bérets de chasseurs alpins


----------



## jugnin (25 Novembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> *Béret de chat-soeur alpin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu voulais pas mettre ça dans "autoportrait" aussi  ?


----------



## dool (25 Novembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Les voilà les bérets de chasseurs alpins



on dit "voilà la tarte" non ?!


----------



## stephaaanie (25 Novembre 2006)

:mouais::mouais::mouais:


:affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## jugnin (25 Novembre 2006)

Tiens steph j'pourrais peut être venir à Vannes le week end prochain, on se ferait une AES (à deux, c'est déjà ça ...).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Bon, pour rester dans le sujet, on peut dire que tout est bon dans le breton ? :rateau:



Presque tout sauf le foie ! 


Hélas, c'est sérieux.


----------



## stephaaanie (25 Novembre 2006)

_


jul29 a dit:



			Hélas, c'est sérieux.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


_
(je confirme : j'ai pas les radios, mais je le jure : c'est véridique)



oh oui oui *jugnin* une AES à deux, ça me BRANCHE, je serai au taquet!


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> A quand une AES en Morbihan ????   :love:



une deuxième tu veux dire ?


----------



## NED (25 Novembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> _
> oh oui oui *jugnin* une AES &#224; deux, &#231;a me BRANCHE, je serai au taquet!
> _


_

C'est pu une AES &#224; ce niveau l&#224; : c'est un rendez-vous galant.... 
Breton *et* Galant _


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4066686 a dit:
			
		

> une deuxi&#232;me tu veux dire ?




Sans nul doute... mais suis arriv&#233;e quelques mois plus tard sur MacG&#233; ...  

Mais la perspective d'une nouvelle AES avec des participants venant des quatre coins de la Bretagne serait bien plaisante....


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Sans nul doute... mais suis arrivée quelques mois plus tard sur MacGé ...
> 
> Mais la perspective d'une nouvelle AES avec des participants venant des quatre coins de la Bretagne serait bien plaisante....



tu devrais mieux recompter les coins, Momo, à mon avis, il y en a beaucoup plus que ça


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> tu devrais mieux recompter les coins, Momo, à mon avis, il y en a beaucoup plus que ça




grrrrrrrrrrrrr Pascalou, tu Mike Jaggère !!!!     Je n'ai jamais été bonne en math :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> tu devrais mieux recompter les coins, Momo, à mon avis, il y en a beaucoup plus que ça



Il y en a SEPT, comme les Sept Saints du TRO BREIZH !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Novembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> on dit "voilà la tarte" non ?!




Non,  "la galette" !!


----------



## NED (27 Novembre 2006)

Vais vous en mettre des tartes moué !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Non,  "la galette" !!



Navré de te contredire, Momo, même les chasseurs alpins bretons portent la tarte !


----------



## dool (27 Novembre 2006)

R'marque un chasseur alpin qui porte une galette sur la tête...ça permet de savoir d'où il vient !! ... de loin !  

"chasseur alpin breton"......y'a comme de l'insolite dis comme ça ... c'est beau de rapprocher deux points aussi opposés...voilà je ne me suis jamais sentie aussi proche des bretons  ! :love:


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> "chasseur alpin breton"......y'a comme de l'insolite dis comme ça ...



Pas plus que la marine Suisse...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> R'marque un chasseur alpin qui porte une galette sur la tête...ça permet de savoir d'où il vient !! ... de loin !
> 
> "chasseur alpin breton"......y'a comme de l'insolite dis comme ça ... c'est beau de rapprocher deux points aussi opposés...voilà je ne me suis jamais sentie aussi proche des bretons  ! :love:



Il faut dire aussi que si je suis breton par mon père, je suis "haut-savoyard" par ma mère, mais j'insiste, pas "galette", "tarte" ! :love:


----------



## NED (27 Novembre 2006)

Vais vous en donner des tartes moué....:hosto:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Navr&#233; de te contredire, Momo, m&#234;me les chasseurs alpins bretons portent la tarte !



Alors, apr&#232;s recherches, tu as raison, les chasseurs alpins portent bien la tarte, en revanche je n'ai pas tout &#224; fait tort car sur un plan technique, la partie ronde et plate de la fabrication s'appelle bien la galette, termin&#233;e par cette "petite queue" appel&#233;e "cabillou".

. - . - . - .​

Concernant un autre sujet, nous balladant ce soir dans Lorient, nous sommes tomb&#233;s sur un pub tout &#224; fait sympathique, ambiance d&#233;tendue, bonne bi&#232;re et repas go&#251;tu servi par un jeune homme souriant et charmant.

Jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent, nous n'avions pas trouv&#233; &#224; Lorient de pub sympa... maintenant c'est chose faite !

TAVARN AR ROUE MORVAN
17, rue Poissonni&#232;re
56100 LORIENT

Donc les bretons des environs, si vous passez par Lorient.... On peut toujours se boire un pot et manger un morceau.

Voili, voilou !!!


----------



## stephaaanie (28 Novembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Concernant un autre sujet, nous balladant ce soir dans Lorient, nous sommes tombés sur un pub tout à fait sympathique, ambiance détendue, bonne bière et repas goûtu servi par un jeune homme souriant et charmant.
> 
> Jusqu'à présent, nous n'avions pas trouvé à Lorient de pub sympa... maintenant c'est chose faite !
> 
> ...



Momo, quelquechose me dit qu'on va pas tarder à s'y croiser!
Merci beaucoup pour ce bon plan. Mais dis-donc, c'est moi qui n'y voit plus ou on peut pas t'envoyer de messages privés toi! c'est pas pratique, mais tant pis : qd je serai de passage à Lorient, je m'égosillerai à travers toutes les rues, telle une corne de brume "je cherche Momo du cinquante-siiiiix!". 

Sinon, je peux aussi me balader en femme sandouiche avec ton avatar devant et ton nom derrirère.  

Au plaisir, l'amie!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Novembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Momo, quelquechose me dit qu'on va pas tarder à s'y croiser!
> Merci beaucoup pour ce bon plan. Mais dis-donc, c'est moi qui n'y voit plus ou on peut pas t'envoyer de messages privés toi! c'est pas pratique, mais tant pis : qd je serai de passage à Lorient, je m'égosillerai à travers toutes les rues, telle une corne de brume "je cherche Momo du cinquante-siiiiix!".
> 
> Sinon, je peux aussi me balader en femme sandouiche avec ton avatar devant et ton nom derrirère.
> ...



  Cake chose m'interpelle ???? .... Ou tu as un problème .... car je reçois régulièrement des messages privés.....

Tu souffles un grand coup, et hop tu regardes à nouveau et tu verras,  tu peux m'envoyer des MP     ça fonctionne !!!

Dans l'attente de papoter devant une bière et de l'andouille chaude !!  

Kenavo !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

salut les breton(nes)!

bon bah moué j'vais pas pouvoir rencontrer ma momo à Lorient, j'lai râtée à paris par ma fôooooote ce n'est que partie de crêpes remise  

par contre, vais aller bientôt à Rennes, mon ami y bosse la semaine en ce moment  macmarco 
alors, j'aimerais bien avoir l'adresse de la meilleure crêperie de Rennes  
pis aussi les endroits shoppaing histoire de ne pas m'ennuyer toute la journée:bebe: :love: 

un circuit touristique quoi


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> salut les breton(nes)!
> 
> bon bah moué j'vais pas pouvoir rencontrer ma momo à Lorient, j'lai râtée à paris par ma fôooooote ce n'est que partie de crêpes remise



T'en fais pas, nous aurons une autre occasion, z'en suis certaine !!!

A très bientôt j'espère et bon shopping à Rennes !


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> salut les breton(nes)!
> 
> bon bah moué j'vais pas pouvoir rencontrer ma momo à Lorient, j'lai râtée à paris par ma fôooooote ce n'est que partie de crêpes remise
> 
> ...





Dis-moi quand tu arrives, je trouverai bien un moment pour faire le guide.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

promis JM avec grand plaisir va falloir que j'explique que je connais qq à Rennes que je n'ai encore jamais vu de visu et qui de plus se trouve être mon parrain et qui va me servir de guide la journée  
merci à stéphaaanie aussi de son excellent CR par mp concernant les adresses succulentes à ne point râter


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Novembre 2006)

Hééééé béééééé! Ça va donner...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

ensuite j'irais en Corse m'ébrouer dans la flotte


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## stephaaanie (28 Novembre 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6) 
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> ensuite j'irais en Corse m'ébrouer dans la flotte


C'est pas la saison!... Restez chez vous, ma p'tite dame...


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2006)

_


PATOCHMAN a dit:



			C'est pas la saison!... Restez chez vous, ma p'tite dame...   

Cliquez pour agrandir...



dis, moi, j'peux v'nir ?!! :love:
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Novembre 2006)

Toi, oui...


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2006)

_


PATOCHMAN a dit:



			Toi, oui...
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...



cher camarade indé,

un membre de l'amicale picardia independenza te remercie bien bas...


vive la Corse ! :love:


vive toi ! :love: :love: :love: :love:
_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi, oui...



merci, j'radine ma combi 10mm


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> merci, j'radine ma combi 10mm



en vynile ?


----------



## Ax6 (5 Décembre 2006)

Sinon il fait beau en bretagne ?

Nan jdis ca parce que ma soeur est partie s'installer &#224; Quimper :mouais: (jcomprends toujours pas lol)

Et &#224; chaque fois que je demande &#224; son copain quand est-ce qu'il a fait beau la derni&#232;re fois l&#224;-bas, il me r&#233;ponds, je sais pas j'ai que 33 ans :rateau: 

(Je sais elle &#233;tait facile celle l&#224 

Tous &#224; vos cirets :

3
.
.
.
2
.
.
.
1
.
.
.
Sortez les parapluies ! :rateau: 


ok ===> je sors

Vous inqui&#232;tez pas, un jour le soleil reviendra (jdis plus rien, j'habite dans l'nord c'est juste un tit peu mieux )


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2006)

En Bretagne il pleut que sur les cons  

Pas besoin de parapluie :casse:


----------



## Ax6 (5 Décembre 2006)

Bon je vais essayer de me faire pardonner par une de mes citations favorites 

_"Mes amis, quelque soit le temps extérieur, par chez vous : qu'il pleuve, qu'il vente ou qu'il neige, n'a d'importance que le soleil qui illumine vos coeurs, car c'est l'essence même du bien-être"_
_                            Ax6 _

Bon sur ce, je retourne à mes occupations


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Décembre 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:


> En Bretagne il pleut que sur les cons
> 
> Pas besoin de parapluie :casse:


&#169; de kersauson.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> (jdis plus rien, j'habite dans l'nord c'est juste un tit peu mieux )



Ah ces ch'tis ! Aussi de mauvaise foi sur leur climat que nous autres ! Parce que quand çà "drache", là bas, et ben on est tout "neyé" !    
J'en sais quelque chose : j'ai vécu 3 ans din ch'Nord.


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2006)

_


jul29 a dit:



			Ah ces ch'tis ! Aussi de mauvaise foi sur leur climat que nous autres ! Parce que quand çà "drache", là bas, et ben on est tout "neyé" !    
J'en sais quelque chose : j'ai vécu 3 ans din ch'Nord. 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


marrant, ici, ils disent "une trempe" pour décrire une pluie fine quasi continue qui te  trempe intégralement en 5mn... 

mais ch'o préfèr' eune bonne drache ! 

_


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2006)

:mouais: faut dire ce qu'il est
ici c'est plut&#244;t temp&#234;te 

Temp&#234;te en d&#233;cembre, t'en chie en janvier :affraid:


----------



## NED (5 Décembre 2006)

En voilà une belle signature Globalou !!

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à GlobalCut.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2006)

Hell-o du sous-marin


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Décembre 2006)

damoui! c'est bien parceque c'est la tempête qu'ici les parapluies, non non, c'est pas possib' .

Arf!arf! qu'est ce qu'ils me font marrer ces passant(e)s endimanché(e)s se débattant tant qu'ils peuvent avec leur parapluie qui ne ressemble bientôt plus à rien.  

  

Jamais j'aurais cru parler de la pluie et du beau temps sur Macgé moi! 

N'empêche, en Bretagne, rien de mieux qu'une bonne capuche (mais avec des filets hein, sinon c'est comme les parapluies, ça s'envole et sa se retourne).


----------



## NED (5 Décembre 2006)

Quand j'étais gamin, avec mes cousins, on allait à la pointe du raz pendant les tempêtes de vent. On avait 12-13 ans et on pesait pas lourd.
On se mettait en haut d'un rocher assez haut en plein vent avec les k-ways sortis pour faire des parrachutes. le vent s'engoufrait dedans, on tenait à peine debout déjà, et hop! un petit saut !  
On se retrouvait 20 mêtres en arrière dans les fougères en ayant fait 3,4 pirouettes cacahuette dans les airs. Des galetouzes de dingue ! Parfois on retombait sur un autre rocher et on se faisait super mal !  
Un de mes cousins à finit par se casser le poignet, mais après on a continué quand même.
On etait completement ivres après 1 à 2 heures passé en plein vent (et pluie des fois). Iodés commes des poissons.....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

c'est le paradoxe breton. Cette région est presque plus belle sous la pluie que sous le soleil. Et pis t'as raison, après 2-3 h00 de ballade, t'es complêtement stone.


----------



## Ax6 (6 Décembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Jamais j'aurais cru parler de la pluie et du beau temps sur Macgé moi!
> 
> N'empêche, en Bretagne, rien de mieux qu'une bonne capuche (mais avec des filets hein, sinon c'est comme les parapluies, ça s'envole et sa se retourne).


 
Mets ta cagoule, mets ta cagoule, sinon t'auras froid t'aura les boules ... XD

Bon bref, ichi din l'nord on mets nos Kway quand y drache com eun vache ki pissote un coup


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2006)

tandis que dans le nord, le paysage est plus beau dans la brume.


----------



## NED (6 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4079895 a dit:
			
		

> tandis que dans le nord, le paysage est plus beau dans la brume.



Sympa ta Toundra d' Ukraine !


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Sympa ta Toundra d' Ukraine !



dans ce champ


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

hello 

Ayé j'débarque jeudi soir à Rennes by TIGIVI et j'aurai du temps de libre vendredi pour visiter et m'goinfrer de crêpes au caramel beurre salé:love:  mon chéri  laisse sa voiture à sa sirène histoire qu'elle se gêle pas trop les fesses et puisse naviguer à sa guise comme bon lui semble   faut juste que j'oublie pas de le récupérer à 60 bornes de là avé ma tête de linotte, ne pas oublier d' emmener Tom le navigateur avec moi histoire de pas m'retrouver à Marseille :hein: :love:


----------



## nicogala (6 Décembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> c'est le paradoxe breton. Cette région est presque plus belle sous la pluie que sous le soleil. Et pis t'as raison, après 2-3 h00 de ballade, t'es complêtement stone.


Tatata... se dorer la pilule sur une grande plage de sable blond sous le soleil breton devant une baie d'un bleu magnifique c'est pas dégueu non plus ... faut pas pousser mamm Goadec dans l'varech hein...



Toumaï a dit:


> ne pas oublier d' emmener Tom le navigateur avec moi histoire de pas m'retrouver à Marseille :hein: :love:


...pas que ça me gênerait outre mesure soit dit en passant  ...



Pxxxin ... j'ai tjrs pas posté mes photos de Bigoudanie de cet été... quelle honte


----------



## stephaaanie (6 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> hello
> 
> Ayé j'débarque jeudi soir à Rennes by TIGIVI et j'aurai du temps de libre vendredi pour visiter et m'goinfrer de crêpes au caramel beurre salé:love:



T'as du bol toi, en plus c'est les Transmusicales à partir de jeudi soir. Ca veut dire tout plein de concerts partout en centre ville dans plein de p'tits bars sympas. Y'aura de la populasse ! 
Vois donc la prog des *BarsEnTrans*.

Amusez-vous bien, _moi je reste à Vannes histoire de m'occuper de mon DD qu'est en train de lâcher, le fourbe! Seulement 3 ans de bons et loyaux services, c'est pas top..:sleep: _.

A+


----------



## Momo-du-56 (6 Décembre 2006)

Jusqu'à hier il y avait tempête, pluie, bourrasques sympathiques....... mais fin de journée hier soir, on commençait à se peler les fesses et ce soir idem.

Je suis allée cet après midi sur le littoral et le vent avait ramené tout plein de sable sur la route, pour un peu je me serais cru en train de faire le Paris/Dakar   je sais j'exagère un peu, mais vraiment un tout petit peu !!!

Donc à mon avis, on ne va pas attendre janvier pour avoir froid...... c'est bien parti.
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/up.gif


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

ah oui effectivement Stephaaanie c'est la fête jeudi le seul truc c'est qu'il va tomber des trombes d'eau jeudi et vendredi à la météo foutu temps:mouais: 

bon heureusement que j'ai noté la super bonne adresse de la super bonne crêperie rue st melaine pour jeudi soir  car au moins on sera gâvés et au sec 

 Macmarco j'te dois bien une crêpe vendredi avec les 6h de hotline que je te dois à cause de mes bêtises il y a qq mois:rose: alors je te dis à vendredi et gros bisoussss 

Promis Nico, le prochain TGV sera pour marseille :love: pasqu'en mob çà va pas l'faire sous la tempête:afraid: :sick: faudra prévoir notre chevauchée fantastique en été :love: 

y'a qq qui a rien compris à mon précédent post c'était confus  bin j'viens à Rennes en TGV jeudi soir, sur place j'aurai une boite à roues pour naviguer vendredi (sur la route, j'précise quand même)  et j'radine mon tomtom pour pas me paumer:hein: c'est bon là 

bizzh à tous:love:


----------



## jugnin (6 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> ah oui effectivement Stephaaanie c'est la fête jeudi le seul truc c'est qu'il va tomber des trombes d'eau jeudi et vendredi à la météo foutu temps:mouais:


Météo France m'a dit qu'on prendrait peut être pas de flotte




Toumaï a dit:


> bon heureusement que j'ai noté la super bonne adresse de la super bonne crêperie rue st melaine pour jeudi soir  car au moins on sera gâvés et au sec



Si tu aperçois une ombre furtive et capuchée traverser la rue St Melaine, ça peut être moi.. Et tiens, dans la rue St Melaine, y'a le P'tit Bazar, un bar simple mais très ambiancé (tiens y sort d'où ce mot ?) Encore que j'ai pas regardé la prog'.


----------



## mamyblue (6 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> ah oui effectivement Stephaaanie c'est la fête jeudi le seul truc c'est qu'il va tomber des trombes d'eau jeudi et vendredi à la météo foutu temps:mouais:
> 
> bon heureusement que j'ai noté la super bonne adresse de la super bonne crêperie rue st melaine pour jeudi soir car au moins on sera gâvés et au sec
> 
> ...


Toumaï Je te souhaite beaucoup de plaisir à Rennes et s'il pleut dehors c'est pas grave du moment que le soleil est dans ton coeur. Vendredi une pensée toute spéciale pour toi et macmarco quand vous mangerez une crêpe tous les deux et grosses bises à tous   :love:


----------



## stephaaanie (6 Décembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> et s'il pleut dehors



Nan, nan, consultez le lien de Jugnin deux posts plus haut : y'a même qu'à Rennes qu'il est annoncé un temps clément.  Comme quoi... Rennes c'est vraiment


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2006)

Rennes c'est cool, mais il manque un peu de mer quand m&#234;me 

Edit : Nan, les bateaux que tu vois c'est des p&#233;niches


----------



## jugnin (6 Décembre 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Rennes c'est cool, mais il manque un peu de mer quand même
> 
> Edit : Nan, les bateaux que tu vois c'est des péniches




Y'a quand même une péniche qui abrite un bar, si c'est pas chouette ça...





_Edit pour le pitre du dessous que j'peux pas bouler : ouais sors ! _


----------



## NED (6 Décembre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> Y'a quand même une péniche qui abrite un bar, si c'est pas chouette ça...



Non non, c'est Hibou !
(vieille blague bigoudène)
OK JE SORS !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Décembre 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Rennes c'est cool, mais il manque un peu de mer quand même



Oui, mais à Rennes y a le Reine-Vesuve, ça compense.
 :rateau:


----------



## NED (12 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Oui, mais à Rennes y a le Reine-Vesuve, ça compense.
> :rateau:



Ca donne vachement envie de se baigner dedans......:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

STOURM AR BREIZH POBL AN ATAO !  



> Ce qui fut fait à ceux des miens
> Qui fut exigé de leurs mains
> Du dos cassé ,des reins vrillés
> 
> ...


----------



## guytantakul (12 Décembre 2006)

Diwall da reor, genaoueg !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Me ne gomz ket brezonneg !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Oui, mais à Rennes y a le Reine-Vesuve, ça compense.
> :rateau:



T'es sûr que tu confonds pas avec le Glandor-Bazooka ?


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2006)

_bind'eud'nasus !   _


----------



## Momo-du-56 (12 Décembre 2006)

J'entrave pas la façon dont vous jaspinez !!


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2006)

pourtant on est bien sur le site de l'essentiel du mac en fran&#231;ais Gottverdammi nor a mal


----------



## NED (12 Décembre 2006)

Moi je parle pas très bien le breton alors pour me faire comprendre je dis :






ad mag ventrouz ied,






Miam goulven itou !!!!


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2006)

_


Grug a dit:



			pourtant on est bien sur le site de l'essentiel du mac en français Gottverdammi nor a mal
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


ah bin cho, ch'eun'o mi grave, mi j'intinds sk'o t'eu racointes ! 

ch'o même cheur k'eu t'eune ché mi écrire Pot'je Vleesch ! 

_


----------



## jugnin (12 Décembre 2006)

Quant &#224; moi je suis d'humeur consensuelle :


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> Quant à moi je suis d'humeur consensuelle :



Loïc Raison est au cidre ce que le Beaujolais Nouveau est au vin !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4088534 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> ah bin cho, ch'eun'o mi grave, mi j'intinds sk'o t'eu racointes !
> 
> ...



Mi j'cause nin eul même patô qu'ti, mais mi j'connos ch'gateau battu et ch'ficelle picarde ! Che seroit quin même dommache que j'connaiterois nin châ !


----------



## jugnin (12 Décembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Loïc Raison est au cidre ce que le Beaujolais Nouveau est au vin !



Je suis assez d'accord, mais Loïc communique bien.


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Mi j'cause nin eul même patô qu'ti, mais mi j'connos ch'gateau battu et ch'ficelle picarde ! Che seroit quin même dommache que j'connaiterois nin châ !




t'y t'es un go bin mi ch'dis ! 


promis, si on peut se croiser autour de quelques ficelles et de bonnes belges par ché mi, on invitera Ed, le seul picard que je connaisse à connaitre seulement deux trois mots !


----------



## NED (12 Décembre 2006)

Dis donc,
Ca a drôlement soufflé la semaine dernière !






:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

çà me fait penser à mes débuts professionnels din ch'Nord. Je travaillais sur de l'aménagement rural dans l'Avesnois et un jour lors d'un entretien un Maire commence (je m'en souviendrai toute ma vie) :

_"Min vasin i'n'fait rin d'toute eul'journée ! I' lit s'gazette et pis ch'est tout ! I n'taille nin eus'haies !"_
Voyant mon air dubitatif un de ses adjoints lui envoie :
_"Euh ! Edmond ! Eul'jeune i'n'côse nin eul' patô !"_ 

   

Sacrés ch'tis !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

bon les z'amis, revenue depuis vendredi, un chtit CR de mon court séjour à Rennes, vi vi les abus sont lourds à digérer surtout qu'ensuite ce week end me suis tapée une série de mésaventures parisiennes par-dessus l'marché avec fracassage de margoulette en tous genres:mouais:  

bon alors tout d'abord merci à Stephaaaaanie, j'sais plus combien de A tu m'excuseras:hein:  pour le Boullingrain,  me suis tellement empifrée que j'ai été malade toute la nuit:sick: du coup, j'ai râté la journée du lendemain car me suis levée à midi, pis pour couronner le tout, comme on logeait dans l'trou du luc du monde j'avais pas de réseau tél pour prévenir macmarco de ma mésaventure de la veille j'ai donc pris la wouature à 14H30 et mis plus d'une heure pour arriver sur Rennes (60 bornes à faire seulement) un cauchemar l'entrée de rennes! et la sortie fut pire 1heure pour en sortir! pire qu'à paris 
du coup, je n'ai pû rester qu'une heure à Rennes et rencontrer mon super parrain virtuel, merci à toi et excuse moi car je n'ai pas été très claire sur mon emploi du temps :rose:
et mille excuses à ceux qui pensaient me voir plus tard dans la journée, la prochaine fois je serais plus organisée:rose:  
bin vi j'devais récupérer mon ami à 18H, bin du coup chui arrivée à la bourre:mouais: 
heureusement que j'avais pu visiter un peu le vieux rennes la veille au soir avant mon indigestion, c'est vraiment magnifique j'ai adoré et mes talons aussi j'ai dû me racheter une paire de bottes (enfin pas moi) j'comprends pourquoi y'a autant de magasins de bottes chez vous  purée les nombre de pavés là-bas 
bon la prochaine fois, je resterais plus longtemps comme çà j'aurais le temps de digérer mes goinfreries avant de donner des rencards 
bizzz aux bretonnes et bretons:love:


----------



## mamyblue (12 Décembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Mi j'cause nin eul même patô qu'ti, mais mi j'connos ch'gateau battu et ch'ficelle picarde ! Che seroit quin même dommache que j'connaiterois nin châ !


Tu sais que tout ce que t'cause là en breton et ben ça ressemble un peu au patois de chez-moi en Valais ou je suis née... Ouais....  :love:


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Tu sais que tout ce que t'cause là en breton et ben ça ressemble un peu au patois de chez-moi en Valais ou je suis née... Ouais....  :love:




faut suivre mamy, il causait en patois picardo-ch'ti... mais je pense que si on causait pas en patois mais en vrai picard, t'entraverais juste des mots comme  "bouteille"...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Tu sais que tout ce que t'cause là en breton et ben ça ressemble un peu au patois de chez-moi en Valais ou je suis née... Ouais....  :love:



Mais çà Mamy ce n'est pas du Breton !!! C'est le "parler Picard", que l'on cause en Picardie et en Région Nord-Pas de Calais, avec des variantes selon les secteurs.
Quant à la langue bretonne (langue gaëlique) elle n'est pas parlée par toute la Bretagne et s'est fixée historiquement à peu près à l'Ouest d'une ligne St Brieuc-Vannes. A l'Est on parle un patois dérivé du vieux français nommé "Gallo" qui donne des trucs du style : "J'vas crire l'iao !" autrement dit : "Je vais chercher l'eau", le "crire" étant une contraction de "quérir". Cela dit je connais assez mal le Gallo. 

Chez vous il y a le grand écrivain Charles-Ferdinand RAMUZ qui a façonné son écriture en s'inspirant de vos patois locaux. Il a créé une véritable expression poétique sur cette base.


----------



## mamyblue (12 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4088728 a dit:
			
		

> faut suivre mamy, il causait en patois picardo-ch'ti... mais je pense que si on causait pas en patois mais en vrai picard, t'entraverais juste des mots comme "bouteille"...


Peut-être ben que oui  Mais j'avais compris que c'était du patois, pardon de ne pas l'avoir préciser


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

RAssure moi... J'ai l'impression que mon copier-coller a des hallucinations.. mais tu as bien &#233;crit &#231;a :


> Tu sais que tout ce que t'cause l&#224; en breton


Or ce n'est pas du breton...

enfin bon  Change rien surtout


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> bon alors tout d'abord merci à Stephaaaaanie, j'sais plus combien de A tu m'excuseras:hein:  pour le Boullingrain,  me suis tellement empifrée que j'ai été malade toute la nuit:sick:  un cauchemar l'entrée de rennes! et la sortie fut pire 1heure pour en sortir! pire qu'à paris



Meeeci pour les "a", l'important c'est d'en mettre, on s'en fout combien .
Bah mèrdre alors, je t'avais pas prévenue que l'abus de galettes de sarrazin arrosées de cidre ça rendait pas trop bien:rose::rateau: . Parce que le cidre hein, c'est jamais que des pommes pourries distillées...  
Par contre, niveau bouchons, c'est sûr qu'à Rennes, c'est fort, surtout quand c'est les Transmusicales et que tous les Parigos débarquent . 



Toumaï a dit:


> j'comprends pourquoi y'a autant de magasins de bottes chez vous  purée les nombre de pavés là-bas



Ouais , c'est pour ça qu'on est tous en baskets   (et qu'on se fait arrêter par les CRS, dont la mission première semble être de taper sur les jeunes, surtout quand y z'ont des cheveux et des baskets:mouais: . J'ai un copain trompetteu qu'a reçu des coups de matraque gratos, comme ça vendredi, ça le fait pô:hein: )



Toumaï a dit:


> bon la prochaine fois, je resterai plus longtemps comme çà j'aurais le temps de digérer mes goinfreries avant de donner des rencards
> bizzz aux bretonnes et bretons:love:



Alors ça, avec grand PLAISIR. La prochaine fois, faisons ça : une 'tite bouffe avec toi, Macmarco, Jugnin et pi tous ceux qui veulent, moi j'attends que ça!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4088728 a dit:
			
		

> faut suivre mamy, il causait en patois picardo-ch'ti... mais je pense que si on causait pas en patois mais en vrai picard, t'entraverais juste des mots comme  "bouteille"...



Tu me diras, le "vrai" picard, moi non plus je n'y comrendrais rien ! On m'a une fois parlé en ch'ti du bassin minier valenciennois : incompréhensible pour moi !


----------



## NED (13 Décembre 2006)

La patois c'est génial !
Qu'il soit de n'importe quel région de France.
Si c'est bien parlé par l'autochtone, on y comprend que dalle, et c'est ça qu'est bien.:rateau: 
On est tout d'un coup transporté dans un monde parallèle. Une sorte de vortex temporel dans lequel tous nos repères sont absent.
Moi je kiffe, c'est du régal en branche....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4088614 a dit:
			
		

> t'y t'es un go bin mi ch'dis !
> 
> 
> promis, si on peut se croiser autour de quelques ficelles et de bonnes belges par ché mi, on invitera Ed, le seul picard que je connaisse à connaitre seulement deux trois mots !


Et encore, m&#234;me pas s&#251;r! Mais c'est une question de g&#233;n&#233;ration...  

Pour les ficelles,


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et encore, même pas sûr! Mais c'est une question de génération...
> 
> Pour les ficelles,


_
ptêt bin mais eun'ch'o mi in crapé d'cho caveux mi ! 

bin intindu qu'n'ouz'ottes in vindra t'quère tiot ! _


----------



## NED (13 Décembre 2006)

Tiens un peu de *patois Canadien*, ca fait toujours du bien....


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4089069 a dit:
			
		

> _
> ptêt bin mais eun'ch'o mi in crapé d'cho caveux mi !
> 
> bin intindu qu'n'ouz'ottes in vindra t'quère tiot ! _



Pe er yezh komzet eo e gallo ? Ne bout ar brezhoneg ?


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2006)

_kech't'o racointes ti ? eun'keuz' mi gallo, ch'o n'o d'eul pit'chard ! 

pour un gars habitant proche de l'Aisne*, tu me d&#233;&#231;ois...  




* je crois que le village juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de Berry-Au-Bac quand tu descends l'Aisne a une grande rue d&#233;nomm&#233;e "ch'grinde rue"  en passant et grave hors-sujet, les ami&#233;nois du moyen-&#226;ge n'avaient pas de rue eux mais des rieux, mais &#224; part les r&#233;sistants au derobienisme (certains r&#233;sistent aux bretons aussi ! ) qui habitent &#224; Saint-Leu (Sin-Leu, Saint-Loup) qui les utilisent encore,  ils deviennent rare ceux qui ont des barques et plus encore &#224; cornets...  (&#231;a c'&#233;tait pour mon Julot de Finis terrae)_


----------



## macmarco (13 Décembre 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## m4nu56 (16 Décembre 2006)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## stephaaanie (16 Décembre 2006)

:mouais:fichtre ça caille à Condate ce week-end! 

Pu habituée moi...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4089100 a dit:
			
		

> _kech't'o racointes ti ? eun'keuz' mi gallo, ch'o n'o d'eul pit'chard !
> 
> pour un gars habitant proche de l'Aisne*, tu me déçois...
> 
> ...



Chème aune mi ! :rose: J'ai jamais pris trop le temps de visiter les hortillonages. Me souviens d'un resto situé en bordure de ceux ci, nommé "A la mère Boule", mais il a subi des péripéties diverses et bizarres et aux dernières nouvelles il a fini par fermer.


----------



## alèm (16 Décembre 2006)

_t'inqui&#234;t' don' j'connais encore que'ques endroits bien ouverts aux fumets va ! 

(accent du doubs o&#249; j'ai aussi habit&#233; ! )
_


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Décembre 2006)

'reste du pastis et du jus d'orange


----------



## alèm (16 Décembre 2006)

_


GlobalCut a dit:



			'reste du pastis et du jus d'orange 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


j'amène le truc translucide à rajouter dans ton jus d'orange... 

_


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Décembre 2006)

Ca ne pourra etre que meilleur :casse:


----------



## NED (17 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4094001 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> j'am&#232;ne le truc translucide &#224; rajouter dans ton jus d'orange...
> 
> _




C'est quoi?
Du Chouchen ???
(a c'est vrai que c'est pas trop translucide aussi)


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2006)

_non, c'est le truc qui explose mon cerveau l&#224;... quoique je pourrais me faire un ti'd&#233;collage... l&#224; je serais r&#233;tam&#233; r&#233;ellement... 
_


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4094373 a dit:
			
		

> _non, c'est le truc qui explose mon cerveau là... quoique je pourrais me faire un ti'décollage... là je serais rétamé réellement...
> _



Tu le fais avec quoi ton décollage ? Avec du 3 Rivières, du Lamauny ou du Charette ?????


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Tu le fais avec quoi ton décollage ? Avec du 3 Rivières, du Lamauny ou du Charette ?????


P&#232;re Labat powaaaa!


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Père Labat powaaaa!



là, c'était du Damoiseau !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4094807 a dit:
			
		

> là, c'était du Damoiseau !


C'est bien aussi.


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2006)

_


Ed_the_Head a dit:



			C'est bien aussi. 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


le Père Labat "sec", ça me rappelle notre folle jeunesse dans les bars afros...   

_


----------



## NED (17 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4094854 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> le Père Labat "sec", ça me rappelle notre folle jeunesse dans les bars afros...   _



Moi en bretagne c'était plutôt une folle jeunesse dans le beurre affreux !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Moi en bretagne c'était plutôt une folle jeunesse dans le beurre affreux !



Le beurre (de la) Rance ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Le beurre (de la) Rance ?



C'est de très mauvais goût


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

Oui mais dans la catholique Bretagne (où je descends dans une semaine), j'aurai droit à ma rédemption avec le beurre de missel.


----------



## macmarco (17 Décembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Oui mais dans la catholique Bretagne (*où je descends dans une semaine*), j'aurai droit à ma rédemption avec le beurre de missel.





Ah ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Père Labat powaaaa!



J'ai une ch'tite préférence pour le rhum de Martinique, mais tout est histoire de goût....


----------



## NED (20 Décembre 2006)

Le beurre salé, j'ten boufferai des tonnes moué...Miam !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Le beurre salé, j'ten boufferai des tonnes moué...Miam !



Eh ! bouffe pas tout, gardes en un peu (même un peu plus) pour le Kouing Amann 

:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Eh ! bouffe pas tout, gardes en un peu (m&#234;me un peu plus) pour le Kouing Amann
> 
> :love:



Voil&#224; un homme de avis&#233; en mati&#232;re culinaire (si on oublie son humour diraient certains   )  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Eh ! bouffe pas tout, gardes en un peu (même un peu plus) pour le Kouing Amann
> 
> :love:



*KOUIGN* A MAN !


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2006)

_


jul29 a dit:



*KOUIGN* A MAN !   

Cliquez pour agrandir...


t'as oublié *"GAST !"* à la fin


yohooooo l'julot ! 

_


----------



## NED (20 Décembre 2006)

Ba cmidi avec G4 et Bassou, à la créperie de Quimper à Montparnasse, on a bien bouffé, mais je les aurais un peu plus beurrées moué, les galettes.... 
En tous cas la petite miel-citron à la fin apres une quimpéroise, ca m'a bien plus.
GAST !


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2006)

_perso, les cr&#234;pes &#224; montparnasse, c'est Ti Jos ! 
_


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Ba cmidi avec G4 et Bassou, &#224; la cr&#233;perie de Quimper &#224; Montparnasse, on a bien bouff&#233;, mais je les aurais un peu plus beurr&#233;es mou&#233;, les galettes....
> En tous cas la petite miel-citron &#224; la fin apres une quimp&#233;roise, ca m'a bien plus.
> GAST !




Comment s'appelait celle o&#249; nous sommes all&#233;s, toi, Jul' et moi ?  Me rappelle que c'&#233;tait rue Dezembre (je crois) mais le nom de la cr&#234;perie m'&#233;chappe mais nous avions bien appr&#233;ci&#233;.


----------



## NED (21 Décembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Comment s'appelait celle où nous sommes allés, toi, Jul' et moi ?  Me rappelle que c'était rue Dezembre (je crois) mais le nom de la crêperie m'échappe mais nous avions bien apprécié.



Arg chai pu dis donc ! Du coup comme j'avais pas retennu le bon nom de la créperie (ni la bonne rue), J'ai fait tourner le pauv Jul un petit bout de temps dans le quartier ! Désolé encore pour cette petite mésavanture Jul...:rose: 
Bref,
Avec toutes les bouffes Krampouz dans le quartier je vais bien finir par faire toutes les créperies du coin. J'ai du en faire 4 en tout sur la quinzaine de créperie repartie à edgard Quinet.
Pour l'instant celle que je préfère au niveau le la qualité de la crèpe, c'est Les Cormorans 
La prochaine fois j'ai envie de me tenter la creperie du vieux manoir, elle m'a l'air pas mal...


----------



## alèm (21 Décembre 2006)

_en passant, pour le Ti Jos, &#233;vitez de descendre au soir dans le bar sous le resto si vous n'&#234;tes pas un breton purement parisien ou un pur breton qu'il le saurait d&#233;j&#224;... vous aurez presque du mal &#224; &#234;tre servi... (&#231;a fait partie des fois o&#249; mon pas-de-calais d'alcool&#233;mie m'a manqu&#233; &#231;a )
_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Arg chai pu dis donc ! Du coup comme j'avais pas retennu le bon nom de la créperie (ni la bonne rue), J'ai fait tourner le pauv Jul un petit bout de temps dans le quartier ! Désolé encore pour cette petite mésavanture Jul...:rose:
> Bref,
> Avec toutes les bouffes Krampouz dans le quartier je vais bien finir par faire toutes les créperies du coin. J'ai du en faire 4 en tout sur la quinzaine de créperie repartie à edgard Quinet.
> Pour l'instant celle que je préfère au niveau le la qualité de la crèpe, c'est Les Cormorans
> La prochaine fois j'ai envie de me tenter la creperie du vieux manoir, elle m'a l'air pas mal...



Pô grave ! C'était une crèperie Rue du Montparnasse (et non rue Delambre...  ). La crêperie de Plougastel, si mes souvenirs sont bons !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4099585 a dit:
			
		

> _en passant, pour le Ti Jos, évitez de descendre au soir dans le bar sous le resto si vous n'êtes pas un breton purement parisien ou un pur breton qu'il le saurait déjà... vous aurez presque du mal à être servi... (ça fait partie des fois où mon pas-de-calais d'alcoolémie m'a manqué ça )
> _



Le Ti Jos c'est bien rue Delambre ?
La rue où se trouve encore la "Mission Bretonne".
Au Ti Jos l'ambiance y est assez revendicative, effectivement. Cela dit, les plus virulents "bretonnants" que j'ai pu rencontrer - y compris en Bretagne - n'étaient pas toujours aussi bretons qu'ils ne le prétendaient.   On a pu en parler plus haut dans ce fil, avec le cortège d'imaginaire historiquement faux que peut générer la recherche d'identité.


----------



## stephaaanie (21 Décembre 2006)

Bon pour les oufs-malades du coin, y'a Jugnin qu'est déjà chez moi, on bouffe et après on va baiser quelques bolées su'le port de Vannes .

Alors avis aux Globalcut, Momo du 56 ou autres "voisins", si vous êtes libres, à tout à l'heure au Paddy's!!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> et après on va baiser.......
> 
> quelques bolées su'le port de Vannes .



J'ai eu peur...   Je me disais aussi : la Chrartre !


----------



## jugnin (21 Décembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> J'ai eu peur...   Je me disais aussi : la Chrartre !



Peuh alors celle là hein... :mouais:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Décembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Bon pour les oufs-malades du coin, y'a Jugnin qu'est déjà chez moi, on bouffe et après on va baiser quelques bolées su'le port de Vannes .
> 
> Alors avis aux Globalcut, Momo du 56 ou autres "voisins", si vous êtes libres, à tout à l'heure au Paddy's!!:love:



Dommage !!!! T'aurais dû me prévenir plus tôt j'aurais pris mes dispositions car j'en ai pour une bonne heure pour aller jusqu'à Vannes..... et une fois que t'es en peignoire..... :rose: 
Tu vois ce que je veux dire, t'as un peu de mal à remettre le jean's et les boots !!!


----------



## alèm (21 Décembre 2006)

_pas disponible ce soir mais je passe jeudi prochain... pour f&#234;ter monpasencoranniversaire avec mon globalcut... see you. 
_


----------



## gKatarn (21 Décembre 2006)

On m'a envoy&#233; une photo de drapeau breton assez, hum... original :







:love:


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Décembre 2006)

Deja trop bu d'aperos :casse: et je prends pas la voiture quand j'ai bu 


jeudi prochain alors


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Décembre 2006)

Euh, sinon le dernier BXN est nul 

de la bonne musique par ici


----------



## stephaaanie (21 Décembre 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Deja trop bu d'aperos :casse: et je prends pas la voiture quand j'ai bu
> 
> 
> jeudi prochain alors




Et bien nous aussi, nous v'la tout:casse: 

youpi, à nous la bretagne!

Bon, je sors, je vais dire des c*nneries là...


----------



## stephaaanie (21 Décembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> J'ai eu peur...   Je me disais aussi : la Chrartre !



Héhé, j'en étais sûre qu'un p'tit comique allait la faire 

bon je sors j'avais dit:rose: .


----------



## jugnin (21 Décembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> bon je sors j'avais dit:rose: .



Ouais, sifflons donc un p'tit _A Vannes &#224; club._


----------



## NED (27 Décembre 2006)

Mon nom de famille à moué c'est NEDELLEC.
Ca vient de nedeleg
qui veut dire : Noël !!!

Alors joyeux Moi !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Mon nom de famille à moué c'est NEDELLEC.
> Ca vient de nedeleg
> qui veut dire : Noël !!!
> 
> Alors joyeux Moi !!!



Merci,

Joyeux toi à toi aussi !


----------



## mamyblue (27 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Mon nom de famille à moué c'est NEDELLEC.
> Ca vient de nedeleg
> qui veut dire : Noël !!!
> 
> Alors joyeux Moi !!!


Alors joyeux toi !!!   :love:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (28 Décembre 2006)

Joyeux lui &#224; tous


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Mon nom de famille &#224; mou&#233; c'est NEDELLEC.
> Ca vient de nedeleg
> qui veut dire : No&#235;l !!!
> 
> Alors joyeux Moi !!!





Me dis pas que tu as de la famille par chez moi


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2006)

_des Nedelec (avec deux ou un l) yen a aussi plein en picardie... j'en connaissais m&#234;me un qui &#233;tait &#233;lectricien&#8230; _


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Décembre 2006)

Tiens, tu devais pas passer aujourd'hui ?


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2006)

_


GlobalCut a dit:



			Tiens, tu devais pas passer aujourd'hui ? 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


si mais j'ai obligation de ranger et j'avais oublié la photo comme un con  

bref, repoussé comme carte de vux !  

_


----------



## NED (29 Décembre 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Me dis pas que tu as de la famille par chez moi



Non je ne le dis pas effectivement, mais tout d&#233;pend OU c'est par chez tou&#233;??


Y'a pas quelqu'un qui s'appelle "jour de l'an"?


----------



## macmarco (29 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> ...
> Y'a pas quelqu'un qui s'appelle "jour de l'an"?






Attends, je demande à Concepcion.


----------



## miz_ici (10 Janvier 2007)

Juste pour me recencer ici :rateau: 
MacBzh pour la vie.


----------



## macmarco (10 Janvier 2007)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

miz_ici a dit:


> Juste pour me recencer ici :rateau:
> MacBzh pour la vie.



Degemer Mad ! Un compatriote !


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2007)

_toujours pas !    (et encore moins si je ne fais que rencontrer des normandes venues s'exiler en vend&#233;e )
_


----------



## stephaaanie (10 Janvier 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> Degemer Mad ! Un compatriote !



Je l'avais repéré à l'avatar le filou!:love:  D'ailleurs, le vôtre est bien de chez nous aussi si je puis me permettre.

:sleep:


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2007)

_


stephaaanie a dit:



			Je l'avais repéré à l'avatar le filou!:love:  D'ailleurs, le vôtre est bien de chez nous aussi si je puis me permettre.

:sleep: 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


mon Jul'au'Pola est bien un gars de chez vous je confirme. 

_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Je l'avais repéré à l'avatar le filou!:love:  D'ailleurs, le vôtre est bien de chez nous aussi si je puis me permettre.
> 
> :sleep:



Je saisis pas bien la nuance, là...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> Je saisis pas bien la nuance, là...



Elle te prend pour un artichaut ou un choux fleur, j'en ai peur


----------



## NED (11 Janvier 2007)

Tiens, j'avais peut-&#234;tre remplacer ma baguette magique par un chou fleur?
Mais c'est pas tr&#232;s graphique....mmmm
Une cr&#232;pe? Bof
Ch&#233; po.....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Elle te prend pour un artichaut ou un choux fleur, j'en ai peur



Ah? Pour le "Prince de Bretagne" alors ?


----------



## jugnin (11 Janvier 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> Ah? Pour le "Prince de Bretagne" alors ?



Argh !! Voil&#224; qui me replonge tout &#224; coup dans le rayon fruits et l&#233;gumes pour &#233;tudiant n&#233;cessiteux que j'ai tenu cet &#233;t&#233;...  


-----Ah bon ?, vous vous en foutez ?


----------



## stephaaanie (12 Janvier 2007)

Faudra bientôt créer un fil "A nous Morlaix", vont bientôt être plus nombreux que les Rennais! bon ok, moi je suis à Vannes, mais c'est juste un accident de parcours, vais bouger dès que possib'

Très très bien tout ça. Bon week-end les Breizhous:love:


----------



## NED (12 Janvier 2007)

Non non
*Y'a aussi les Quimperois !
 *


----------



## miz_ici (12 Janvier 2007)

Hihihi moi je suis de Morlaix (enfin Taulé) et j'ai fais mes etudes sur Quimper :rateau: Je compte double ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2007)

miz_ici a dit:


> Hihihi moi je suis de Morlaix (enfin Taulé) et j'ai fais mes etudes sur Quimper :rateau: Je compte double ?



Pourquoi ? t'es pas de Verti ? Faut être à Verti, pour en valoir deux !


----------



## NED (13 Janvier 2007)

*Ca bouge &#224; Quimper !

Dimanche 14 janvier, le Pavillon &#224; Penvillers ouvre ses portes aux amoureux de la bande dessin&#233;e et &#224; la 5e &#233;dition du Salon de la BD.*

Plus de 70 exposants, une quarantaine de dessinateurs pr&#233;sents sur le salon pour d&#233;dicacer leurs ouvrages (dont Fino, Jean-Luc Istin, Jacques Lamontagne, Tarek ou Eric Semmer), une exposition de planches originales, mais aussi un show acoustique surprise en fin d'apr&#232;s-midi. Sans oublier le concours de BD organis&#233; avec le lyc&#233;e Le Paraclet. A noter qu'un espace livre jeunesse sera r&#233;serv&#233; aux enfants.






&#171; Cette ann&#233;e, nous menons un partenariat avec les &#233;ditions Soleil, explique Laurent Quideau, pr&#233;sident de l'association organisatrice. Sera pr&#233;sente &#224; Penvillers, la plupart des sc&#233;naristes et dessinateurs de la collection Soleil Celtique, dont l'action des albums se d&#233;roule tr&#232;s souvent en Bretagne et relate les contes et l&#233;gendes traditionnels : des histoires d'elfes, de korrigans, de l'Ankou... &#187;.

Les visiteurs du salon, qui &#233;taient plus de 2800 l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re, viennent aussi pour acheter des &#339;uvres. Les stands de vente se partageront entre disques (CD, vynil...) et BD (occasion, collector, neuf...). &#171; Les albums de tous les dessinateurs pr&#233;sents seront en vente sur le salon : pas besoin d'avoir d&#233;j&#224; la BD &#224; la maison pour avoir une d&#233;dicace! &#187;.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Non non
> *Y'a aussi les Quimperois !
> *



..... et ceux du Bassin Lorientais !!!!


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (20 Janvier 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Faudra bientôt créer un fil "A nous Morlaix", vont bientôt être plus nombreux que les Rennais!



On pourrait commencer le recensement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Faudra bient&#244;t cr&#233;er un fil "A nous Morlaix", vont bient&#244;t &#234;tre plus nombreux que les Rennais! bon ok, moi je suis &#224; Vannes, mais c'est juste un accident de parcours, vais bouger d&#232;s que possib'
> 
> Tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bien tout &#231;a. Bon week-end les Breizhous:love:





NED a dit:


> Non non
> *Y'a aussi les Quimperois !
> *





Momo-du-56 a dit:


> ..... et ceux du Bassin Lorientais !!!!



et la r&#233;gion de Pontivy, hein ? elle sent le gaz, la r&#233;gion de Pontivy ?


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> et la région de Pontivy, hein ? elle sent le gaz, la région de Pontivy ?





Purée, on n'est pas sorti de l'auberge si chacun défend son pays ! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Janvier 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Pur&#233;e, on n'est pas sorti de l'auberge si chacun d&#233;fend son pays ! :rateau:



Chacun son &#233;v&#234;que et apr&#232;s vous faites comme pour les courses de l&#233;vrier mais avec une galette comme leurre  La bouteille de chouchen derri&#232;re la sacristie pour le vainqueur


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Chacun son évêque et après vous faites comme pour les courses de lévrier mais avec une galette comme leurre  La bouteille de chouchen derrière la sacristie pour le vainqueur





Sauf qu'à Rennes on a un archevêque !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Janvier 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Sauf qu'à Rennes on a un archevêque !



Pas grave ! Pour lui éviter la disqualification, il portera comme handicap deux kilos de choux-fleurs sur son dos !


----------



## jugnin (20 Janvier 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Sauf qu'&#224; Rennes on a un archev&#234;que !



Trop la classe.



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pas grave ! Pour lui &#233;viter la disqualification, il portera comme handicap deux kilos de choux-fleurs sur son dos !



J'allais sugg&#233;rer de lui p&#233;ter une jambe, mais &#224; ta convenance...


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2007)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)






: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2007)

_-Al&#232;m (8-0, 0-2, 5-9, 6-2 represente !! 4-4 stagnanteeeee !! )
_


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Janvier 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Sauf qu'à Rennes on a un archevêque !



HO lui hé !!!!!!!!!!!! et le Petit Tohannic à Vannes c'est quoi ?????? hummmmmmm ???? l'Archevêché du Morbihan !!!


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2007)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> HO lui h&#233; !!!!!!!!!!!! et le Petit Tohannic &#224; Vannes c'est quoi ?????? hummmmmmm ???? l'Archev&#234;ch&#233; du Morbihan !!!





Non non, &#233;v&#234;ch&#233; seulement. 

Il n'y a qu'un archev&#234;ch&#233; en Bretagne.


----------



## Melounette (20 Janvier 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Purée, on n'est pas sorti de l'auberge si chacun défend son pays ! :rateau:


Ah mais ça c'est tous les bretons. Faut toujours revendiquer qui sera plus breton que l'autre.
Bon ce qui est bien dans ta carte, c'est qu'on voit bien que Rennes et Nantes font parties de la Bretagne. Et quiconque ose me contredire, sera châtié.
Et pis vous m'enleverez pas de la tête, que là où on se sent vraiment en Bretagne, là où ça sent bon le pâté Hénaff, le gros rouge qui tâche, et le lisier de cochon mutant, là où le vent te cingle la tronche tellement que t'as l'impression d'avoir été injeté au botox, là où la mer elle se met gravement en colère, là où les dieux celtes ont décidé de te faire tomber le ciel sur la tête chaque noël, là où tu croises des prénoms à coucher dehors, c'est chez moi, à côté de Brest.Puisque on en est à défendre chacun son clocher, à moi les ploucs finistériens !\o/


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2007)

_bon, bah Nantes n'est d&#233;cidemment pas en Bretagne alors&#8230;   

oui, ch&#233;rie, je t'attends au LU pour boire un verre&#8230; 
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah mais &#231;a c'est tous les bretons. Faut toujours revendiquer qui sera plus breton que l'autre.



Meuh nan, pas "plus", juste "autant" ! 



Melounette a dit:


> Bon ce qui est bien dans ta carte, c'est qu'on voit bien que Rennes et Nantes font parties de la Bretagne. Et quiconque ose me contredire, sera ch&#226;ti&#233;.



Nantes, capitale des ducs de Bretagne, n'en constitue m&#234;me pas la limite, puisque le pays de Retz (prononcez "R&#233;"), au sud de la Loire, en fait lui aussi partie. 


Sinon, je rappelle ici que si souchen et bol&#233;e de cidre font bien partie de nos traditions, le "gros rouge qui tache", lui, non, c'est un pur produit d'importation qui n'a que r&#233;cemment fait son apparition dans nos belles contr&#233;es, au grand d&#233;sespoir de l'Ankou, dont il augmente consid&#233;rablement la charge de travail.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> ça sent bon le pâté Hénaff,



*HÉNAFF ! SALAUD ! LES PORCS AURONT TA PEAU !!!*


----------



## clochelune (21 Janvier 2007)

ah la Bretagne! j'm'y mets aussi!
j'y vais deux à trois fois par an
soit dans le Morbihan (près duport de Pénerf, vers Muzillac), soit à Quimper dans le Finistère où ma mère a des amis de très longue date, soit à St Goazec chez les parents de mon compagnon, c'est dans le Finistère, soit à Nantes (même si les polémiques Nantes est-ce la Bretagne?) où j'ai des amis
j'ai été à St Malo et je rêve d'y aller au moment du festival Etonnants Voyageurs!
j'ai été à Kerpape, proche de Lorient, j'ai loupé le festival interceltique d'une semaine, mais un jour j'irai!  et aussi l'île de Bréhat pour un mariage d'amis, woua! mariage dehors, fête la nuit aux pieds de l'océan! 
bien sûr j'ai vu l'île de Saint, Belle Ile, Ouessant (mais un peu trop touristiques toutes les trois), j'aurais aimé faire une halte  à Groix où Gilles Servat a passé pas mal de temps et mon compagnon aussi et je la voyais tous les jours depuis Kerpape (l'île, pas gilles servat ni mon compagnon, snif!)
oui à la Bretagne!! d'ailleurs je rêve d'aller y vivre d'ici quelques années! 
en tout cas y'a pas mal de festivals là-bas, et aussi du jazz dans certains bars et tout!
et surtout ce petit vent océanique, l'air (bon en hiver avec la tempête qui manque de te casser une vitre, on aimerait un peu moins de vent mais hein, le temps change régulièrement alors on a toujours un moment ce qu'on souhaite même si c'est jamais focément au bon moment)

enfin vive la Bretagne!!!!! un vrai pays pour moi, où je compte vraiment migrer plus tard...


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2007)

question pol&#233;mique : &#231;a veut dire quoi pays pour toi ?


----------



## clochelune (21 Janvier 2007)

pour Al&#232;m, je voulais dire "un pays de coeur" et aussi je dis pays car pour moi la Bretagne tente de d&#233;velopper une identit&#233;, une culture tout en restant ouverte au monde, tout en faisant partie de la France (qui fait partie du monde), mais avec ses marques propres, sa culture qui se partage...
je pense &#224; la langue aussi, le breton, &#224; son histoire... pour moi il devrait survivre, comme toutes les langues, pour &#233;viter d'avoir une langue uniforme, une pens&#233;es uniforme, justement pour diversifier et partager... (ma m&#232;re qui est espagnole, de valencia, parle le valenciano, qui se rapproche du catalan mais a ses diff&#233;rences aussi, et donc les langues pour moi refl&#232;tent un peu le bagage de chaque r&#233;gion, chaque pays... pour moi, parler une langue unique serait catastrophique! ou alors, une langue unique pour que tous se comprennent, mais aussi des langues propres &#224; chaque culture, chaque pays, chaque histoire... 

bref, dire "la Bretagne est un pays" n'est pas p&#233;joratif pour moi je con&#231;ois pays comme une culture, mais pas d'identit&#233;s uniques etc...

enfin c'est un peu trop long de s'expliquer...


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2007)

_&#231;a me va ! 
_


----------



## clochelune (21 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4138945 a dit:
			
		

> _ça me va !
> _



Ouf ;-))
T'es à Nantes je vois!
Ca se trouve, j'irai peut-être vivre là-bas dans quelques années!


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> *HÉNAFF ! SALAUD ! LES PORCS AURONT TA PEAU !!!*



C'est couillon, mais j'adore ce paté!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> je dis pays car pour moi la Bretagne tente de développer une identité, une culture tout en restant ouverte au monde, tout en faisant partie de la France (qui fait partie du monde), mais avec ses marques propres, sa culture qui se partage...
> je pense à la langue aussi, le breton, à son histoire... pour moi il devrait survivre, comme toutes les langues, pour éviter d'avoir une langue uniforme, une pensées uniforme, justement pour diversifier et partager..



Je suis d'accord avec cette vision d'une identité ouverte, qui s'appuie sur une base locale concrète pour se projeter vers les autres. Il n'y a, à mon sens, pas de possibilité de s'ouvrir à l'autre et à l'ailleurs si on cultive la haine de soi.
Bien heureusement, nombreux sont en Bretagne ceux qui développent cette approche ouverte, qu'ils soient bretons ou non d'ailleurs.
Mais il y a aussi l'autre pendant, vivant dans des mythes fabriqués, prônant une "bretonnitude" quasi-génétique, vision fermée et dangereuse. Ceux-là restent heureusement minoritaires, mais néanmoins nuisibles.

On en a déjà parlé plus haut dans le fil.


----------



## miz_ici (22 Janvier 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> S'ils te m'Horde, m'Hord(e) les !
> Devise (revue et corrigée) de la ville de Morlaix



Mouhahahaha :rateau: 
J'adore notre devise. C' est la plus belle !


----------



## DualG4 (22 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nantes, capitale des ducs de Bretagne, n'en constitue même pas la limite, puisque le pays de Retz (prononcez "Ré"), au sud de la Loire, en fait lui aussi partie.



Je ne savais pas si je pouvais m'ajouter à la liste des Bretons: habitant en plein coeur du Pays de Retz, je peux me joindre à vous!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

DualG4 a dit:


> Je ne savais pas si je pouvais m'ajouter à la liste des Bretons: habitant en plein coeur du Pays de Retz, je peux me joindre à vous!



Comme l'a dit avec sa lumineuse justesse l'ami Marco, créateur du fil  , ici sont accueillis tous ceux qui se sentent bretons, d'origine comme de coeur !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> C'est couillon, mais j'adore ce paté!



T'as essayé avec le café ? Ou encore mieux : avec une Ricoré ? Au goûter, c'est conséquent mais c'est vrai qu'c'est bon !


----------



## macmarco (22 Janvier 2007)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NED (24 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'aime bien les joueuses de biniou :







:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2007)

C'est pas un bigniou mais une cornemuse


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4143078 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un bigniou mais une cornemuse



A ne pas confondre non plus avec la "Gaïta" galicienne !


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2007)

Ni avec le Uilleann Pipe Irlandais


----------



## NED (24 Janvier 2007)

Ouais c'est celtik style quand m&#234;me !!! h&#244;!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien les joueuses de biniou :
> 
> http://accel4.mettre-put-idata.over-blog.com/0/00/82/91/nov-05/vera.jpg
> 
> :love: :love: :love:





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4143078 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un bigniou mais une cornemuse



Note, l'instrument, bof, mais l'instrumentiste, j'en jouerait bien, et je ne crains point que son corps ne m'use :love: :rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Note, l'instrument, bof, mais l'instrumentiste, j'en jouerait bien, et je ne crains point que son corps ne m'use :love: :rateau:





..... et c'est reparti pour 2007 !!!!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Janvier 2007)

2007 l'ann&#233;e de la... :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> 2007 l'ann&#233;e de la... :rose:


quequette!


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Janvier 2007)

Et 2008 l'ann&#233;e de la b***


----------



## miz_ici (24 Janvier 2007)

2008 l'année de la belette ? Nimpotequoi les gars. Arrétez le houblon !


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Janvier 2007)

Hermine, pas belette  HERMINE


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Hermine, pas belette  HERMINE


Muriel?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Janvier 2007)

Consonne


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Consonne


Entrez!


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (26 Janvier 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Consonne



Le glas... oui


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Hermine, pas belette  HERMINE



Hermine Dada ?
 
_(oula elle est tir&#233;e par les cheveux celle l&#224_


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Hermine Dada ?
> 
> _(oula elle est tir&#233;e par les cheveux celle l&#224_



Hein ? qu'est-ce qu'Idi ? Amin Dada ? De toute fa&#231;on, que ce soit hermine, ou belette, ou furet, c'est un must, et l'id&#233;e me plait bien :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Janvier 2007)

Nan c'est Hermine Didi


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

La soeur de Puff ? 

(J'ai dit "Peuf", hein, pas "Pouf'"...  )

Mais la Blanche Hermine c'est aussi une des bières de la brasserie Lancelot !


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Janvier 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> Mais la Blanche Hermine c'est aussi une des bières de la brasserie Lancelot !



Lancel'eau ? Ce n'est pas incompatible ? :mouais:


----------



## NED (28 Janvier 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> La soeur de Puff ?
> 
> (J'ai dit "Peuf", hein, pas "Pouf'"...  )
> 
> Mais la Blanche Hermine c'est aussi une des bières de la brasserie Lancelot !



Moi je prefère plus perceval, mais je sais pas ce qu'il boit lui.. en tout cas, les effets sur le cerveau sont certains !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> La soeur de Puff ?
> 
> (J'ai dit "Peuf", hein, pas "Pouf'"...  )
> 
> Mais la Blanche Hermine c'est aussi une des bières de la brasserie Lancelot !





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Lancel'eau ? Ce n'est pas incompatible ? :mouais:





NED a dit:


> Moi je prefère plus perceval, mais je sais pas ce qu'il boit lui.. en tout cas, les effets sur le cerveau sont certains !
> 
> http://zakath-nath.joueb.com/images/kaamelott7.jpg



Bof, le top dans la picole, c'est sûrement "Go vin"


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof, le top dans la picole, c'est sûrement "Go vin"



Avec la reine "Genièvre"...


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2007)

_moi je dis que le vrai perceval est inscrit dans votre liste, celui de la télé n'est qu'un fantoche !! 

Steve Powah ! _


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Février 2007)

Donne R21 Nevada


----------



## miz_ici (26 Février 2007)

Ya une attache-remorque sur ta caisse ? Pour lui implanter une charrue, pour retourner la terre sous mes choux ?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2007)

Doit y'avoir possibilit&#233; de faire &#231;a si tu es un peu bricoleur


----------



## NED (27 Février 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Donne R21 Nevada


Moi la mienne je l'avais refilé a un garagiste pour 1000 balles, une R21 classique, elle est partie en Afrique...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2007)

La mienne aussi finalement part chez un garagiste pour quelques euros :mouais:

Va falloir que je me procure un autre autocollant GRD


----------



## NED (28 Février 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> La mienne aussi finalement part chez un garagiste pour quelques euros :mouais:
> 
> Va falloir que je me procure un autre autocollant GRD



Arf !!
Je crois que j'en ai pu.
Va faloir que j'appelle moumous...


----------



## jugnin (4 Mars 2007)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

C'est pu une liste c'est une dynastie Bretonne !!!


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (14 Mars 2007)

Oui 

Justement, pour la sortie de Leopard, nous pr&#233;voyons une petite soir&#233;e &#224; la Boutique de Rennes... mais j'en reparlerai le moment venu


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

HA   Kool !!!
On va bouffer de la Galette...MIAM !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Oui
> 
> Justement, pour la sortie de Leopard, nous pr&#233;voyons une petite soir&#233;e &#224; la Boutique de Rennes... mais j'en reparlerai le moment venu


J'aime bien les petites sauteries :rose:

Euh c'est pr&#233;vu pour quand ?


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Mars 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Oui
> 
> Justement, pour la sortie de Leopard, nous prévoyons une petite soirée à la Boutique de Rennes... mais j'en reparlerai le moment venu



M'est d'avis qu'il y aura moulte Macgéens, mais vue la taille énOOOrme de la boutique aujourd'hui, on tiendra tous.


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Oui
> 
> Justement, pour la sortie de Leopard, nous prévoyons une petite soirée à la Boutique de Rennes... mais j'en reparlerai le moment venu



nous serons peut-être rentré de Barcelone comme j'ai dit, ça me fera plaisir de te revoir l'ami !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> J'aime bien les petites sauteries :rose:



Moi z'aussi !!!  Je serais contente de revoir Ned (bah t'es plus sur Paris ????) et ENFIN connaître GlobalCut.










Affaire à suivre......


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Mars 2007)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Moi z'aussi !!!  Je serais contente de revoir Ned (bah t'es plus sur Paris ????) et ENFIN connaître GlobalCut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Momoooo : t'es là ce week-end? je t'emmène à Nantes manger une galette avec Alèm!


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Momoooo : t'es là ce week-end? je t'emmène à Nantes manger une galette avec Alèm!



_ou des huitres avec un petit verre de muscadet (montys par exemple) (ouais, je sais, je deviens nantais, je me désolidarise ! )_


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4203499 a dit:
			
		

> _ou des huitres avec un petit verre de muscadet (montys par exemple) (ouais, je sais, je deviens nantais, je me désolidarise ! )_




Rhhaaa !
Vivement le 20 avril !


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Rhhaaa !
> Vivement le 20 avril !



Ce week-end sera un avant-goût du 20 avril. 

En attendant NED, il vient d'arriver un truc inédit : je regarde mon tableau de bord et je vois ma liste de discussions suivies presque toutes dernièrement commentées par toi. Que du Ned partout. Un hasard. Mais un hasard comique.

La vie est MacGique.


----------



## NED (15 Mars 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ce week-end sera un avant-goût du 20 avril.
> 
> En attendant NED, il vient d'arriver un truc inédit : je regarde mon tableau de bord et je vois ma liste de discussions suivies presque toutes dernièrement commentées par toi. Que du Ned partout. Un hasard. Mais un hasard comique.
> 
> La vie est MacGique.



Je me rattrappes, figures toi que j'ai 2 semaines de retard avec l'ennui de mon compte bloqué.
Tu risques de voir pas mal de NED prochainement....avant de me voir en vrai un de ces 4 !!!


----------



## clochelune (21 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Hermine Dada ?
> 
> _(oula elle est tir&#233;e par les cheveux celle l&#224_



la blanche hermine ;-))
miam ;-)
ou la bonnet rouge (sur st malo!)

on revient &#224; la bi&#232;re et &#224; servat!!


en tout cas, ouf, en juin, trois semaines en Bretagne &#224; Damgan P&#233;nerf (avec un tour sur Nantes et Quimper oir les amis) ! 
puis en juillet dans la famille de mon compagnon (St Goazec o&#249; coule la source Isabelle), et en septembre &#224; Damgan P&#233;nerf (vers Muzillac, Vannes)
bon avant je lui suis infid&#232;le car &#231;a sera un w-e prolong&#233; en Vend&#233;e puis une semaine en Normandie... 
ah le pommeau!! j'ai h&#226;te ;-)

ouf &#231;a me manquait l'air de l'oc&#233;an!!


----------



## NED (22 Mars 2007)

En tous cas la bretagne est au top de la mode.
Un des derniers défilés de Jean Paul Gautier lors de laFashion Week de prêt-à-porter été 2006 à été fort inspiré par le celtik-style....
Regardez !
Tout es *LA !*[

 :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2007)

Ravissantes :loves:

Tu veux pas te faire un petit lifting mon NED ?


----------



## NED (22 Mars 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Ravissantes :loves:
> Tu veux pas te faire un petit lifting mon NED ?




Ba pour l'instant je reste comme, avec la coiffe into the groove, t'as vu je suis grave Fashion là !


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (21 Juillet 2007)

[up]
Ben alors le Bretons ? Debout la mer monte 
[/up]


----------



## jugnin (21 Juillet 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> [up]
> Ben alors le Bretons ? De bout la mer monte
> [/up]



Ouais, je compte bientôt remettre les pieds en Bretagne, parce que l'amer monte.


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2007)

J'étais en train de faire un discours sur les langoustines sur un mini-forum de potes...

Ben... Bouffez-en ! Plein ! 

Avec le réchauffement de l'eau de mer, elles migrent vers le nord, et au large de notre continent (je parle de la Bretagne) le fond sableux fait place à de la roche.
Donc, fini la pêche ! Au moins jusqu'à l'Irlande du nord ou l'Ecosse... Pff...

Un ou deux degrés suffisent à les faire déserter de nos sites de pêche.
On ne peut rien faire contre, sinon se baffrer de langoustines tant qu'il y en a !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juillet 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Un ou deux degrés suffisent à les faire déserter de nos sites de pêche.
> On ne peut rien faire contre, sinon se baffrer de langoustines tant qu'il y en a !



J'ai entendu dire qu'avec ces un ou deux degré en plus, nous on risquait d'avoir de gros requins morfales qui pouvaient venir de par chez nous, à terme... 
On ne peut rien faire contre, sinon se dire qu'ils baffreront bien quelques pinz', Allemand ou Hollandais... :love: 

M'en fous, je me baigne pas...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2007)

Vivement les requins mangeurs de touristes en Bretagne aussi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juillet 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Vivement les requins mangeurs de touristes en Bretagne aussi



On peut envisager des échanges...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2007)

Echange touristes contre requins


----------



## jugnin (22 Juillet 2007)

Dans un premier temps, je propose de dresser les langoustines à l'attaque, et leur inculquer la haine du touriste.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juillet 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Echange touristes contre requins


On a ce qu'il faut... Merci bien.  



jugnin a dit:


> Dans un premier temps, je propose de dresser les langoustines à l'attaque, et leur inculquer la haine du touriste.


Bah... On a bien essayé avec les cazzi marini, mais ça ne marche pas vraiment....


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2007)

M&#234;me les quelques meduses ne semblent pas les dissuader :mouais:


----------



## NED (23 Juillet 2007)

Dans une semaine j'y serai, Ca va faire fuir tout le monde.....


----------



## jugnin (23 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Dans une semaine j'y serai, Ca va faire fuir tout le monde.....



Ah bé n'en voilà d'une bonne nouvelle. Ainsi quand je pointerai ma belle gueule je serai peinard. C'est fatiguant les groupies en vavances....


----------



## plogoff (26 Juillet 2007)

Juste quelques lignes pour vous dire que moi aussi je suis Breton.
De Plogoff trés exactement, d'ou le pseudo (j'suis pas allé chercher trés loin  )
Je suis actuellement perdu en Alsace ( par amour...).
J'aime ni le Chouchen ni les centrales nucléaires (mais ça c'est normal je suis de Plogoff !!! ) 
Par contre j'adore les crêpes et surtout celle de ma maman (qui est crépière de metier).
Je n'aime pas non plus les Bigoudens, qui ne nous aiment pas non plus, nous les capistes , mais bon avec 3 grammes et par marée descendante on arrive quand même à se supporter...quelquefois !!!

Bon je pense que peu que mon message n'est pas tres clair, mais les initiés comprendront 

kenavo...


----------



## macmarco (26 Juillet 2007)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance ou de coeur)






: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## IceandFire (26 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Dans une semaine j'y serai, Ca va faire fuir tout le monde.....



quand exactement et ou ??? :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> quand exactement et ou ??? :love:



Suis le lapin beige !


----------



## NED (26 Juillet 2007)

plogoff a dit:


> Juste quelques lignes pour vous dire que moi aussi je suis Breton.
> De Plogoff trés exactement, d'ou le pseudo (j'suis pas allé chercher trés loin  )
> Je suis actuellement perdu en Alsace ( par amour...).
> J'aime ni le Chouchen ni les centrales nucléaires (mais ça c'est normal je suis de Plogoff !!! )
> ...



Kenavo Plogoff et bienvenue sur Macgé !
Moi je suis de Quimper, mais je connais bien plogoff, mes cousins fesaient du camping a pennea'ch ou le grand-papa kerisit tennait un bar-épicerie à l'époque...houlà ca ne me rajeunit pas... 
J'en ai passé du temps a me nicker les pieds sur les rochers là-bas pour rammasser du goëmon pour me faire un peu de thunes.
Sinon pour se baigner on allait à la plage des trépassés. 
Que de souvenirs d'enfance !


----------



## NED (26 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> quand exactement et ou ??? :love:



Quimper !
du 1er au 11 aout, apres je file dans une autre région....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Sinon pour se baigner on allait à la plage des *trépassés*.



La Bretagne ; l'autre région de la joie...


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2007)

Tu parles, on a carr&#233;ment une baie des tr&#233;pass&#233;s. Pas de demi-mesure  

Pis ma plage favorite &#224; moi s'appelle "La mort anglaise" ou "Trez rouz" (le sable rouge - du sang des anglais bien s&#251;r) 
48&#176;17'13.59"N   4&#176;34'2.04"W


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Kenavo Plogoff et bienvenue sur Macgé !
> Moi je suis de Quimper, mais je connais bien plogoff, mes cousins fesaient du camping a pennea'ch ou le grand-papa kerisit tennait un bar-épicerie à l'époque...houlà ca ne me rajeunit pas...
> J'en ai passé du temps a me nicker les pieds sur les rochers là-bas pour rammasser du goëmon pour me faire un peu de thunes.
> Sinon pour se baigner on allait à la plage des trépassés.
> Que de souvenirs d'enfance !


J'ai habité à Paimpol pendant six mois, mais c'était il y a longtemps _( j'avais une dizaine d'années)_, y'a prescription, maintenant, hein !... 
Six mois dans une maison à 20m de la grève (sympa quand y'avait  un grain), coincée entre 2 champs de patate et un épandage de goémon... :mouais: 
Chuis pas plus breton que normand maintenant...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Tu parles, on a carrément une baie des trépassés. Pas de demi-mesure
> 
> Pis ma plage favorite à moi s'appelle "La mort anglaise" ou "Trez rouz" (le sable rouge - du sang des anglais bien sûr)
> 48°17'13.59"N   4°34'2.04"W




Fors est d'admettre que l'on peut vous reconnaître une certaine classe dans l'appellation de vos leux-dits...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Fors est d'admettre que l'on peut vous reconnaître une certaine classe dans l'appellation de vos leux-dits...



Il y a comme un côté sicilien chez les bretons. On extermine la famille et après on lui rend un hommage vribrant  Il n'y a que l'accent qui change


----------



## macmarco (26 Juillet 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il y a comme un côté sicilien chez les bretons. On extermine la famille et après on lui rend un hommage vribrant  Il n'y a que l'accent qui change




Où t'as vu ça toi ??!!! :hein: :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2007)

Y'a un air de famille dans les embl&#232;mes aussi - faut bien le dire....


----------



## NED (26 Juillet 2007)

Ouais, ATTENTION le triskel celte &#224; &#233;t&#233; copi&#233; un peu partout.
c'est surtout que le pricipe de roue &#224; trois jambes se retrouve aussi dans d'autres civilisations.






Moi en tous cas, je kiffe le symbole, puisque c'est dans l'art celte et irlandais que j'ai puis&#233; mes sources tribales graphique d'aujourd'hui....


----------



## MamaCass (27 Juillet 2007)

Kouign amann ?

Y'a que regarder la composition


----------



## jugnin (27 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Plus prosaïquement, je me suis trouvé à acheter un paquet de beurre demi-sel, et j'arrive pas à le finir, _j'aime pas ça en fait._
> 
> 
> Faut que je le solde dans des pâtes ou du riz, et encore, faudra pas que je sale trop l'eau de cuisson.
> ...



Ouah le fou lui...:love:

Venir critiquer le beurre demi-sel dans un repère de Bretons, je te dis, t'as de la chance d'être sur un forum. Pour prendre un exemple proche de chez moi, autant aller causer du PSG au stade Vélodrome...:casse:


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juillet 2007)

je ne suis pas breton de coeur (ben oui, je suis Normand de naissance, faut pas abuser  ) mais mon coeur est &#224; une bretonne :love:

Je vais d'ailleurs passer quelques jours d&#233;but Aout dans le L&#233;on 

Et je trouve les bretons ouvert d'esprit : quand je vais chez mes beaux-parents, il y a toujours une plaquette de beurre doux qui m'attend :love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouah le fou lui...:love:
> 
> Venir critiquer le beurre demi-sel dans un repère de Bretons, je te dis, t'as de la chance d'être sur un forum. Pour prendre un exemple proche de chez moi, autant aller causer du PSG au stade Vélodrome...:casse:



Nan nan, faut pas prendre les bretons pour les cinglés qui fréquentent habituellement le Stade Vélodrome ou le Parc des Princes. Le beurre salé, en Bretagne (comme en Normandie, d'ailleurs), il ne l'est pas par goût, mais bien parce qu'avant la pasteurisation et les réfrigérateurs, c'était le seul moyen d'éviter qu'il ne devienne rance en moins de deux jours.

Je connais des bretons qui préfèrent le beurre doux (moi, entre autres) sur les tartines, et des normands qui préfèrent le salé (mon pote Gérald, par exemple). Rien à voir avec les déjantés qui utilisent le prétexte d'un club de foutebôle à supporter pour le simple plaisir de se foutre sur la gueule


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Plus prosa&#239;quement, je me suis trouv&#233; &#224; acheter un paquet de beurre demi-sel, et j'arrive pas &#224; le finir, _j'aime pas &#231;a en fait._




Vache, je ne boule pas souvent rouge, mais y'a des fois, c'est oblig&#233; ! 

(pff, mon comodo y est pass&#233; aussi    ).


----------



## macmarco (27 Juillet 2007)

Sinon, y a la tartine de pain avec du beure(demi-sel) et du Nutella® !   :love:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juillet 2007)

Ouh ! je viens de voir que le magicien n'a pas eu sa dose de NaCl en boule. 
Tant pis, ce sera pour la prochaine fois...


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2007)

Ben, j'aime bien le beurre demi-sel (chuis pas breton, hein ! ), mais mon amie (antillaise) n'aime pas ... 
Alors, j'en mange en douce d&#232;s que je peux...


----------



## jugnin (27 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan nan, faut pas prendre les bretons pour les cingl&#233;s qui fr&#233;quentent habituellement le Stade V&#233;lodrome ou le Parc des Princes. Le beurre sal&#233;, en Bretagne (comme en Normandie, d'ailleurs), il ne l'est pas par go&#251;t, mais bien parce qu'avant la pasteurisation et les r&#233;frig&#233;rateurs, c'&#233;tait le seul moyen d'&#233;viter qu'il ne devienne rance en moins de deux jours.



Dois-je comprendre que les nous, les Bretons, aurions invent&#233; le r&#233;frig&#233;rateur bien apr&#232;s nos compatriotes du reste du Pays ?



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je connais des bretons qui pr&#233;f&#232;rent le beurre doux (moi, entre autres) sur les tartines, et des normands qui pr&#233;f&#232;rent le sal&#233; (mon pote G&#233;rald, par exemple). Rien &#224; voir avec les d&#233;jant&#233;s qui utilisent le pr&#233;texte d'un club de fouteb&#244;le &#224; supporter pour le simple plaisir de se foutre sur la gueule



Certes. Je reste cependant un int&#233;griste du demi-sel. Et tous les religieux de France et de Navarre pr&#233;f&#232;rent le beurre de missel.


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juillet 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> une plaquette de beurre doux qui m'attend :love::love:



Réflexion faite, tu y a droit également


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je vais d'ailleurs passer quelques jours début Aout dans le Léon



Tiens la famille de ma femme (par sa mère) est de St Pôl de léon ! Belle région si on aime les choux-fleurs, mais aussi la plage des amiettes qui est magnifique !


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Sinon, y a la tartine de pain avec du beure(demi-sel) et du Nutella® !   :love:



*Yesss !!!!
CA c'est mon péché mignon ! :love:*
Du coup ca devient très difficile de manger du nutella "pur" sur une tartine sans beurre salé...


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juillet 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Réflexion faite, tu y a droit également



'erci :rateau:

j'vais pas t'rater toi, une bonne motte de beurre doux que tu vas recevoir...


----------



## Redoch (27 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> *Yesss !!!!
> CA c'est mon péché mignon ! :love:*
> Du coup ca devient très difficile de manger du nutella "pur" sur une tartine sans beurre salé... [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2007)

_ces salauds** de bretons et affili&#233;s (vous acceptez le nord Loire ?) m'ont habitu&#233; au Beurre au Sel de Gu&#233;rande&#8230; j'arrive plus &#224; me faire une bonne tartine au beurre doux d'Isigny (vous savez pas &#224; quel point j'ai aim&#233; le beurre doux comme de la cr&#232;me)&#8230; m&#234;me mon ex-compagne en &#233;tant Sud-Loire ne mange pas de beurre doux&#8230;

quel tourment.

maintenant, quand je rentre chez moi, un quart-de-livre demi-sel voire sal&#233; m'attend&#8230; mes parents n'ont m&#234;me pas honte de moi&#8230;

ceci dit, chez nous, on fait de l'agneau de pr&#233; sal&#233;*, on utilise moins de sel quand on fait cuire la c&#244;tellette au beurre doux&#8230; 

*marquenterrois je suis et resterais.

**oui je t'aime mon "petit tanguy"&#8230; :love:
_


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Ah ben lundi soir, tu fais quoi ?
> _:love:
> T'auras qu'à m'aider à terminer ma barquette de demi-sel.



_on se fait des côtellettes d'agneau ? malheureusement pour les prés salés ici   _


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> 'erci :rateau:
> 
> j'vais pas t'rater toi, une bonne motte de beurre doux que tu vas recevoir...





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Ah ben lundi soir, tu fais quoi ?
> _:love:
> T'auras qu'&#224; m'aider &#224; terminer ma barquette de demi-sel.





			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4345932 a dit:
			
		

> _on se fait des c&#244;tellettes d'agneau ? malheureusement&#8230; pour les pr&#233;s sal&#233;s ici&#8230;   _


Pffff...
Un bas normand, un _pseudo_ breton et un picard.... 
'tain, les bras cass&#233;s !...


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2007)

_ah tiens, moi aussi j'ai des origines ib&#232;res&#8230; et j'assume le reste avec fiert&#233;&#8230; 
_


----------



## jugnin (27 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4345952 a dit:
			
		

> _ah tiens, moi aussi j'ai des origines ibères
> _



Moi j'ai justes des origines bières...


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> *Mon pseudo est hispanique* et je ne me suis jamais revendiqué quoique ce soit, quoique... là mon Titi, tu fais faire des mouvements browniens à _ma goutte de sang basque._





			
				[MGZ] alèm;4345952 a dit:
			
		

> _ah tiens, moi aussi j'ai des origines ibères et j'assume le reste avec fierté
> _


J'vais vous faire grâce de l'arbre généalogique familial...  
Je suis apatride...  
Et le boulot de mon père a renforcé cet impression.... :mouais:  :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Dois-je comprendre que les nous, les Bretons, aurions inventé le réfrigérateur bien après nos compatriotes du reste du Pays ?



Plus simplement que le beurre a été inventé un chouillat (pas plus d'un millénaire ou deux) avant le frigo, et ce, quelle que soit la région


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> *Mon pseudo est hispanique* et je ne me suis jamais revendiqu&#233; quoique ce soit, quoique... l&#224; mon Titi, tu fais faire des mouvements browniens &#224; _ma goutte de sang basque._



Bof, du Finist&#232;re au cap Finistere, il n'y a qu'un grand pas &#224; faire au dessus de la flaque (non Rob, pas la Flaque&#169;, la flaque ... d'eau (sal&#233;e, elle, pour rester tourner autour du beurre) !)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je t'ai connu plus rigoureux dans tes pr&#233;cisions technico-historiques argument&#233;es...



Ben le beurre n'est pas apparu en m&#234;me temps partout, &#231;a s'est &#233;tal&#233; dans le temps, et &#224; vrai dire, je ne saurais pas fixer une date pr&#233;cise canton par canton !


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Je suis apatride...


&#192; pattes rides ? Comme les pachydermes ou les utilisateurs de baignoire ?


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juillet 2007)

C'est la vie...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (28 Juillet 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Kouign amann ?
> 
> Y'a que regarder la composition



Tu nous fait un p'tit tuto de la recette Mama ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Tu nous fait un p'tit tuto de la recette Mama ?



Sinon, je peux te passer la mienne (demande à Macmarco, il l'a testé)


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, je peux te passer la mienne (demande à Macmarco, il l'a testé)




Je confirme : râââââââââââââââaahhhhh !!!! :love: :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juillet 2007)

y'a plus de beurre et moins de farine, parce que sinon, c'est trop sec, c'est &#231;a?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> y'a plus de beurre et moins de farine, parce que sinon, c'est trop sec, c'est ça?



Non, il y a plus de "tour de main" et moins de "vite fait", parce que sinon, c'est trop sec !


----------



## MamaCass (30 Juillet 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Tu nous fait un p'tit tuto de la recette Mama ?



hé hé :love: pourquoi pas ?  



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, je peux te passer la mienne (demande à Macmarco, il l'a testé)



Sinon, tu peux m'inviter à gouter ton kouign amann maison ? :rateau::rose:



macmarco a dit:


> Je confirme : râââââââââââââââaahhhhh !!!! :love: :love:



:love::love:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (30 Juillet 2007)

Pour la sortie de Leopard, on organisera une soir&#233;e &#224; la Boutique &#224; Rennes, alors pr&#233;parer vos recettes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Pour la sortie de Leopard, on organisera une soir&#233;e &#224; la Boutique &#224; Rennes, alors pr&#233;parer vos recettes...



Bon, j'ai pas retrouv&#233; o&#249; j'ai pass&#233; la recette &#224; macmarco, pit&#234;t dans un MP , alors, je la remet ici, que tout le monde puisse en profiter :



> Pour huit personnes
> 
> 25 cl d'eau (ti&#232;de au d&#233;but)
> 500 g de farine
> ...



Fat Boss Slim, j'esp&#232;re que tu me pardonneras, mais Rennes, &#231;a fait un peu loin de la Seine et Marne pour un "all&#233;-retour" dans l'apr&#232;s midi


----------



## laulau56 (30 Juillet 2007)

Quand je pense qu'il y en a qui meurent sans avoir jamais gouté de Kouign Amann ...


----------



## MamaCass (30 Juillet 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Pour la sortie de Leopard, on organisera une soirée à la Boutique à Rennes, alors préparer vos recettes...



Génial  Tiens nous au courant  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Pour la sortie de Leopard, on organisera une soir&#233;e &#224; la Boutique &#224; Rennes, alors pr&#233;parer vos recettes...


C'est quand ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

laulau56 a dit:


> Quand je pense qu'il y en a qui meurent sans avoir jamais gouté de Kouign Amann ...


Et des qui meurent d'en avoir trop mangé...


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2007)

Arrivée Quimper prévu cette nuit....héhé
Qui céty qui va se baigner demain !!!
:style:


----------



## Redoch (30 Juillet 2007)

Bonne baignade Nedouille  .


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juillet 2007)

Bon courage aussi...
Eau  : 18&#176;C 

Il va falloir nager vote pour se rechauffer...


----------



## laulau56 (30 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Arrivée Quimper prévu cette nuit....héhé
> Qui céty qui va se baigner demain !!!
> :style:


 
Haha c'est ça l'avantage d'habiter en Bretagne, tu te baignes tous les jours  



le_magi61 a dit:


> Bon courage aussi...
> Eau : 18°C
> 
> Il va falloir nager vote pour se rechauffer...


 
Mais non mais non, ça passe très bien !


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juillet 2007)

Brrr


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2007)

Je confirme. 
Ici 18°, c'est chaud-bouillant !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2007)

laulau56 a dit:


> Haha c'est ça l'avantage d'habiter en Bretagne, tu te baignes tous les jours



Au milieu des icebergs


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2007)

Quand j'étais petit, c'était entre les morceaux de buf qui flottaient. 
La plage était devant l'abattoir à l'époque. On se marrait bien !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Bon courage aussi...
> Eau : 18°C
> 
> Il va falloir nager vote pour se rechauffer...


L'eau fraîche, c'est vivifiant, c'est bon pour la circulation sanguine et ça donne une jolie couleur rouge brique à la peau !!!
En plus, ça tue les microbes.

Tout de même autre chose que le bouillon de culture meditéranéen...


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> y a la C&#244;te de B&#339;uf




Oui, mais c'&#233;tait plut&#244;t cornes, queues et sabots &#224; choper au fond sur le sable dans le go&#233;mon.
Le premier &#224; en avoir cinq gagne la partie !


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2007)

Tss. je mange de l'osso bucco tous les dimanches et je me fais une collec de perles depuis 3 ans je te dis que &#231;a... J'h&#233;site encore entre le b&#234;te collier / ceinture et un blouson d'os sur fond de cuir (j'ai un vieux perfecto pour la base). :love:

Edit : faut que je voie le poids aussi. Faut que puisse le porter le machin, une fois fini (sur une moto qui plus est). Mais je pense que c'est r&#233;alisable &#224; terme. 

Edit 2 : pour le moment j'ai une petite centaine de "perles" utilisables pour mon projet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Tss. je mange de l'osso bucco tous les dimanches



Çæ doit être genre "Osso bucco de pré salé", nan ? :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Çæ doit être genre "Osso bucco de pré salé", nan ? :rateau:



Va savoir. Du moment que l'os est de la bonne taille, je suis content.


----------



## tirhum (30 Juillet 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Oui, mais c'était plutôt cornes, queues et sabots à choper au fond sur le sable dans le goémon.
> Le premier à en avoir cinq gagne la partie !





guytantakul a dit:


> Tss. je mange de l'osso bucco tous les dimanches et je me fais une collec de perles depuis 3 ans je te dis que ça... J'hésite encore entre le bête collier / ceinture et un blouson d'os sur fond de cuir (j'ai un vieux perfecto pour la base). :love:
> 
> Edit : faut que je voie le poids aussi. Faut que puisse le porter le machin, une fois fini (sur une moto qui plus est). Mais je pense que c'est réalisable à terme.
> 
> Edit 2 : pour le moment j'ai une petite centaine de "perles" utilisables pour mon projet.


Issu des profondeurs...
collier de... nouilles ?!...


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2007)

C'est tout moi !


----------



## laulau56 (30 Juillet 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Au milieu des icebergs



C'est petit, mais c'est petit !
Mais bon, les m&#233;diterran&#233;ens ont eux la chance d'avoir quelques bouts de plastiques ou autres d&#233;riv&#233;s du p&#233;trole en tout genre ... &#231;a fait des jeux pour les gosses ... 

Merci la mar&#233;e bretonne !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

C'est clair qu'en Bretagne, niveau p&#233;trole, depuis 78&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4348820 a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair qu'en Bretagne, niveau pétrole, depuis 78



78 ... 78, t'es gentil, là, déjà, en 67, le Torrey Canyon ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)

Moi, je suis all&#233; en vacances en Bretagne en 1976. Tout &#233;tait nickel&#8230;

Pas os&#233; y retourner depuis. Et en 67, j'&#233;tais comme l'escalope&#8230;


----------



## stephaaanie (31 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4348843 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je suis allé en vacances en Bretagne en 1976. Tout était nickel
> 
> Pas osé y retourner depuis. Et en 67, j'étais comme l'escalope



Nan mais faut revenir, hein. 
C'est qu'on a besoin de bras forts pour nettoyer les rochers, tous les ans en toute saison. 
Les marées, c'est bien sympa mais ça ramène sans arrêt des galettes poisseuses sur nos beaux rochers. Un mélange de fioul, de sable et de déchets chimiques dégueulasses.
Au large, c'est que ça dégaze illégalement sans arrêt.
C'est bien simple : quand je me ballade dans une crique un peu isolée, et que je m'assois sur un caillou pour patouiller dans des flaques, en quête de crabes ou d'anémones, il n'est pas rare que je bouzille un futal en omettant de faire gaffe à ces petites plaques qui se confondent si bien avec les couleurs naturelles des caillasses du sud Bretagne.
Oh, y'a bien quelques équipes d'écolos bénévoles qui s'affairent à la tâche chaque printemps, mais c'est dérisoire, il en vient tellement.

Près des villes et villages, c'est plus propre : les municipalités se chargent de l'entretien mais j'ai encore croisé aujourd'hui un Fou de Bassan tout englué de je ne sais trop quoi, tout au bout du port. 

Bref, ici les marées ne sont pas toujours noires, mais presque toujours polluées.

Pis c'est pas avec tous ces plaisanciers estivaux que ça va s'arranger. Une petite vidange direct dans la mer, c'est bien plus simple pour tout le monde n'est-ce pas ?
:hein: 

NB : je ne dis pas que tous les navires dégazent ni que tous les plaisanciers vidangent inconsciemment. Simplement, je constate que c'est sale.

Et ça me rend pessimiste.

'Fin bon.


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2007)

_donc tu es bien rentr&#233;e&#8230; 

_


----------



## Captain_X (31 Juillet 2007)

la bretagne c'est loin
j'y suis all&#233; un peu apr&#232;s Backcat, il a m&#234;me fait beau (si si j'ai des photos) ...

mais c'est loin... et puis l'ol&#233;oth&#233;rapie n'est pas rembours&#233;e par la s&#233;cu


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4348843 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je suis allé en vacances en Bretagne en 1976. Tout était nickel



Ah, mais si tu y retournes cette année, c'est nickel, ils nettoient à chaque fois  



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4348843 a dit:
			
		

> Pas osé y retourner depuis. Et en 67, j'étais comme l'escalope



C'est dingue, ce que notre perception d'une période peut être affectée par le fait qu'on l'a vécue ou pas :sick: Ah, avoir vingt ans et savoir tout ce que je sais ... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)

Avoir 20 ans et sortir des blagues dignes de l'almanach Vermot &#224; longueur de journ&#233;e, c'est pas bon pour p&#234;cho&#8230;


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Juillet 2007)

&#231;a depend...

en ciblant les femmes m&#251;res, il a toutes ses chances...


----------



## Captain_X (31 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4349058 a dit:
			
		

> Avoir 20 ans et sortir des blagues dignes de l'almanach Vermot &#224; longueur de journ&#233;e, c'est pas bon pour p&#234;cho&#8230;



en m&#234;me temps les bigoudaines :sick:


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Juillet 2007)

Bigouden


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> en même temps les bigoudaines :sick:





le_magi61 a dit:


> Bigouden



C'est le tube de l'été, ça : "Kenavo my love" (version bretonne de Johnny Bigoud) par les Bigouden Blues !


----------



## Captain_X (31 Juillet 2007)

lesbi go&#251;t d'aisne


----------



## guytantakul (31 Juillet 2007)

La fameuse tache de naissance sur la fesse et les hanches en distribil...
Une bigoud' sans sa coiffe restera toujours une bigoud' !


----------



## Captain_X (31 Juillet 2007)

c'est &#224; l'odeur de beurre sal&#233; dans le string qu'on reconnait les bigouden's en goguette


----------



## guytantakul (31 Juillet 2007)

Jamais mettre un string &#224; une bigouden malheureux !
Tu veux notre mort &#224; tous ?

Edit : Grande vente de panties &#224; Quimper ! 
On ira jusqu'au Guilvinec avec notre voiture &#224; haut-parleur sur le toit pour rameuter du monde !


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (31 Juillet 2007)

Au sujet de la m&#233;t&#233;o en Bretagne (Photos du jour &#224; l'apui), je me t&#226;te &#224; ouvrir un sujet "Yf&#233;bocheunou, adikeud&#233;konri a t&#233;v&#233;" 

Nan ?


----------



## MamaCass (31 Juillet 2007)

Tu peux y aller, the sky is blue and the sun is shinning :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Tu peux y aller, the sky is blue and the sun is shinning :love: :love: :love:



And the fond de l'air is cailling :sick:


----------



## Captain_X (31 Juillet 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Jamais mettre un string à une bigouden malheureux !
> Tu veux notre mort à tous ?!



y'a le foin qui sort du chariot ?


----------



## guytantakul (31 Juillet 2007)

Pire ! Mais en tant que modo, je ne peux pas moufter. Désolé


----------



## laulau56 (31 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> y'a le foin qui sort du chariot ?



La grande classe


----------



## Captain_X (31 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> Une espèce de sorte de délicatesse à la limite de l'élégance.



c'est mon côté pastorale et alpins qui resurgit


----------



## stephaaanie (31 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> y'a le foin qui sort du chariot ?



Moi je trouve que c'est subtilement dit. 
'Reusement que des Bigoudens, y'en a que dans le Finistère, sauf ce week-end où elles ont certainement migré pour la plupart vers l'affreux* festival interceltique de Lorient.

*oui, j'insiste : les binious ça me saoule. J'préfère les bignouzes.


----------



## Captain_X (31 Juillet 2007)

c'est bien simple le premier qui s'amuse &#224; jouer du biniou en bas de chez moi je lui fourre un accord&#233;on dans le c**


----------



## tirhum (31 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> c'est bien simple le premier qui s'amuse à jouer du biniou en bas de chez moi je lui fourre un accordéon dans le c**


Faut un gros c.ul, alors....


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Juillet 2007)

Ou de l'entrainement... 




Je sais ou est la sortie.


----------



## Captain_X (31 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Faut un gros c.ul, alors....



ou un petit accordéon ...

en breton ouden veut dire c.ul ... la proximité (non revendiqué mais historiquement prouvé) entre la bretagne et sa grande soeur à la rose, donne donc big ouden ... (gros c.ul), aujourd'hui rentré dans le larousse avec une définition historiquement pauvre...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> donc big ouden ... (gros c.ul)



C'et de ce mot que vient bigoudi ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)

Nan. Oudi, c'est ur&#232;tre. Et Capi t'y enfoncera quand m&#234;me un accord&#233;on si t'es pas sage


----------



## laulau56 (31 Juillet 2007)

Jamais j'aurais pensé qu'un sujet sur la Bretagne (autant dire le pays des bisounours, avec ses binious et ses gentilles bigoudens ) pourrait tourner de cette manière


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)

7 jours de pr&#233;sence seulement ! Imagine tes d&#233;sillusions dans 6 ans&#8230; Bienvenue 


Bon. Cela dit, c'est les vacances, soit, mais on va vous laisser la place. Au temps pour nous, quoi


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (1 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ou un petit accordéon ...



Ca s'appelle un "bande au néon"


----------



## Captain_X (1 Août 2007)

ca ne s'invente pas, c'est pr&#233;d&#233;stin&#233; un nom pareil


----------



## nicogala (2 Août 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Au sujet de la météo en Bretagne (Photos du jour à l'apui), je me tâte à ouvrir un sujet "Yfébocheunou, adikeudékonri a tévé"
> 
> Nan ?


Clair, je reviens de S.Gwé et je confirme : temps pourri tout le mois de juillet ! 
N'y allez pas, n'allez jamais en Bretagne, y fait tout pourrit tout le temps, les plages c'est plein de goémon qui pourrit et qui pue l'oeuf, non vraiment, touristes de tous bords : n'allez pas en Bretagne !
(vivement l'année prochaine que j'y retourne...)

Remarquez ici à Marseille c'est pas mieux, il pleut l'été aussi, la preuve : il vient de pleuvoir de 11h01 à 11h03 et c'est tout pour cet été p) , donc n'y venez pas non plus, c'est sale aussi etc.

Bref, allez ailleurs et laissez-nous tranquille  


Sinon pour Pascal : j'ai pas trouvé de cidre "sec", par rapport au "brut" (nan, pas le "Brut" de pomme ou de Vagerber) c'est quoi la différence fondamentale ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Sinon pour Pascal : j'ai pas trouvé de cidre "sec", par rapport au "brut" (nan, pas le "Brut" de pomme ou de Vagerber) c'est quoi la différence fondamentale ?



Ce sont les cidres commercialisés sous l'appellation "Cidre traditionnel". Il ne sont pas bouchés (simple capsule ou bouchon à vis en général), on les trouve en bouteilles de 1 litre en verre, et même maintenant en bouteilles plastique d'1,5 litre.

La différence fondamentale par rapport à un cidre brut (ou même doux), c'est que tout le sucre est transformé en alcool, il n'est plus sucré du tout.

On en trouve en grande surfaces, principalement du Loïc Raison, pour le cidre traditionnel breton, ou les Ducs pour le cidre traditionnel normand. Les deux conviennent, mais le cidre qu'on peux trouver dans certaines fermes est meilleur (il n'est pas pasteurisé, par contre, et peux foncer après ouverture, mais ça n'en altère pas le goût).


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2007)

Rien de meilleur qu'un vrai Sec d'ailleurs :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2007)

Si, deux :rateau:


Bassou, tu viens de prouver que tu es un troll de *tr&#232;s* bon go&#251;t ! :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Août 2007)

&#231;a me rapelle le cidre que faisait mon grand pere :love:

Un truc qui "rapait" la langue quand on &#233;tait petit


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si, deux :rateau:
> 
> 
> Bassou, tu viens de prouver que tu es un troll de *très* bon goût ! :love:



Tu viens de découvrir l'eau chaude toi :rateau:


----------



## nicogala (2 Août 2007)

Ah ok, donc on peut classer les cidres en Doux -> Demi-sec -> Brut -> Sec c'est &#231;a ?
En fait j'avais du mal &#224; comprendre le placement du brut entre le sec et le demi-sec, je croyais que c'&#233;tait un homonyme pour sec 
Parlant de &#231;a, ne jurant que par le Kern&#233; brut, j'ai os&#233; en go&#251;ter du doux &#224; la Cidrerie... du vrai sirop pour enfant ! D&#233;j&#224; que je trouve leur demi-sec bien doux... Mais leurs cidres et jus de pomme sont vraiment excellents 
(sacril&#232;ge ? Ma fa&#231;on pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e de boire le cidre &#224; table c'est l&#233;g&#232;rement d&#233;gaz&#233; &#224; la fourchette et along&#233; d'un filet de citron... divin  , bon, tant qu'&#224; finir le sacril&#232;ge, boire &#231;a avec un loup (bar) grill&#233; au fenouil avec un filet d'huile (d'olive of course)  ... en fait j'ai sacril&#233;g&#233; en continu pdt un mois :king


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2007)

Tsss le Cidre, c'est brut de chez brut minimum, et Sec de pr&#233;f&#233;rence  

D'ailleurs ceux qui ont l'occasion, go&#251;tez le Cidre Nicole, fait a Muzillac dans le Morbihan.
Un mod&#232;le du genre


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4351631 a dit:
			
		

> Tsss le Cidre, c'est brut de chez brut minimum, et Sec de pr&#233;f&#233;rence
> 
> D'ailleurs ceux qui ont l'occasion, go&#251;tez le Cidre Nicole, fait a Muzillac dans le Morbihan.
> Un mod&#232;le du genre


Donc, Nicole... est bonne ?!... :style:

_Chuis parti..._ :casse:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (2 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4351535 a dit:
			
		

> Rien de meilleur qu'un vrai Sec d'ailleurs :love:



Nouvelle devise bretonne : sea, sec and sun 

Cherchez l'intru


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Ah ok, donc on peut classer les cidres en Doux -> Demi-sec -> Brut -> Sec c'est ça ?
> En fait j'avais du mal à comprendre le placement du brut entre le sec et le demi-sec, je croyais que c'était un homonyme pour sec



En fait, ben ... nan

Le cidre, on le classe entre "bouché" (c'est à dire avec bouchon ligaturé façon bouchon de champagne), et pas bouché.

Dans les cidres bouchés (très gazeux et très sucrés), tu as le doux (max 2° ou 2,5° d'alcool) et le brut (4 à 5°).

Pour les autres cidres, ils sont plus ou moins "sec" (plus il y a de sucre, moins c'est sec). un cidre traditionnel est complètement sec (tout le sucre est transformé en alcool),  c'est celui là que mon arrière grand-mère utilisait pour le kouing amann.


----------



## MamaCass (2 Août 2007)

Tiens, il pleut aujourd'hui...

Non, c'est pas une blague :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, ben ... nan
> 
> Le cidre, on le classe entre "bouché" (c'est à dire avec bouchon ligaturé façon bouchon de champagne), et pas bouché.
> 
> ...


De toute façon, le "vrai" cidre, plein de bulles, bien coloré et fort en goût; faut éviter de trop en boire.... 
Sauf si tu as de la lecture pour passer le temps sur le trône....


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> De toute façon, le "vrai" cidre, plein de bulles, bien coloré et fort en goût; faut éviter de trop en boire....
> Sauf si tu as de la lecture pour passer le temps sur le trône....



Point n'est ici question de boire, môssieur le moralisateur, mais de badigeonner la pâte du kouing amann en cours de confection !


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Point n'est ici question de boire, môssieur le moralisateur, mais de badigeonner la pâte du kouing amann en cours de confection !


Ça a l'air cochon, ton histoire, là !... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça a l'air cochon, ton histoire, là !... :mouais:



Pourtant, ceux qui ont testés n'ont pas eu l'air de trouver ça sale


----------



## gKatarn (2 Août 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Nouvelle devise bretonne : sea, sec and sun
> 
> Cherchez l'intru



Sun ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Août 2007)

Merde alors, mon p&#232;re &#224; dit quelque chose de vrai... Ca me fout un coup au moral &#231;a...


----------



## mistertitan (26 Septembre 2007)

j'achete toujours mon cidre au m&#234;me endroit, a la turballe, chez un petit distributeur qui vend le royal guillevic fait &#224; Le rheu dans le morbihan. cidre l&#233;ger, tr&#232;s fruit&#233;, p&#233;tillant a souhait (le bouchon saute comme du champagne).


----------



## macmarco (26 Septembre 2007)

mistertitan a dit:


> j'achete toujours mon cidre au même endroit, a la turballe, chez un petit distributeur qui vend le royal guillevic fait à Le rheu dans le morbihan. cidre léger, très fruité, pétillant a souhait (le bouchon saute comme du champagne).




On dit au Rheu, comme on dit au Mans, et Le Rheu ne se trouve pas dans le Morbihan, mais en Ille-et-Vilaine, tout près de Rennes.  
Ceci dit, je ne le connais pas celui-là, faudra que je l'essaie si je le trouve.


----------



## guytantakul (26 Septembre 2007)

Par chez moi, y'a pas trop de cit'
Mais au plus pr&#232;s, on trouve un cit' de Fouesnant qui n'est pas mal (j'en achetais une bouteille &#224; l'&#233;picerie en face de la gare de Quimper &#224; chaque fois que je descendais du train f&#251;t une &#233;poque, mais je ne me souviens plus du nom du propri&#233;taire-r&#233;coltant car attention, tous les cit' de Fouesnant ne sont pas super...)


----------



## mistertitan (26 Septembre 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> On dit au Rheu, comme on dit au Mans, et Le Rheu ne se trouve pas dans le Morbihan, mais en Ille-et-Vilaine, tout pr&#232;s de Rennes.
> Ceci dit, je ne le connais pas celui-l&#224;, faudra que je l'essaie si je le trouve.



c vrai que le rheu c moche, , c mieux au rheu. et c'est vra que le morbihan, c'est le 56 et pas le 35 (ile et vilaine). suis fatigu&#233; moi. il est distribu&#233; par une boite &#224; vannes. a priori, c'est ni not&#233; brut ni doux, c'est un cidre pur jus label rouge &#233;labor&#233; par Thierry Cramet.

le cot&#233; bouchon de champagne rend ce cidre joyeux!!

http://perso.orange.fr/cidrerie.colpo/royal.htm

tiens, je viens de voir sur le lien que je vous donne qu'il &#233;tait appel&#233; le champagne breton


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2007)

_moi je pr&#233;f&#232;re le muscadet&#8230; 
_


----------



## tirhum (26 Septembre 2007)

mistertitan a dit:


> (...)
> 
> tiens, je viens de voir sur le lien que je vous donne qu'il &#233;tait appel&#233; le champagne breton


Tsss, tsss... 
H&#233;r&#233;sie !...   



			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4418519 a dit:
			
		

> _moi je pr&#233;f&#232;re le muscadet&#8230;
> _


"_L'eau est pollu&#233;e; buvez du muscadet_" !...


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2007)

_et le cidre normand&#8230; nanana&#232;reueeeeeeeeee !! 
_


----------



## Nobody (26 Septembre 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> On dit au Rheu, comme on dit au Mans,




C'est vrai, mais l'orthographe n'est pas  bonne. On &#233;crit "au Roeulx". Le Roeulx.


----------



## mistertitan (27 Septembre 2007)

ton viamichelin belge....
voici le vrai Le Rheu d'Ile et vilaine


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (28 Septembre 2007)

Amis Rennais tenez-vous pr&#234;ts pour la soir&#233;e Leopard &#224; notre boutique !

D'apr&#232;s mes sources, la sortie de Leopard serait pr&#233;vue avec un peu d'avance...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> D'après mes sources, la sortie de Leopard serait prévue avec un peu d'avance...



Je suppose que tu entends par là : "avec un peu moins de retard que prévu" ?


----------



## MamaCass (28 Septembre 2007)

On est pr&#234;t :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (28 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je suppose que tu entends par là : "avec un peu moins de retard que prévu" ?



_Secret n° 6 : faites table rase du passé _


----------



## sundance (28 Septembre 2007)

hello

pour ma part la bretagne c'est une affaire 50% sang et cent pour cent coeur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2007)

Rajoute pas mal de foie, aussi...


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2007)

Mon curé chez les nudistes Ooops, un skinhead corse chez les bretons


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mon curé chez les nudistes Ooops, un skinhead corse chez les bretons



Mais qu'il est con lui!  
Je lui filais juste la recette du figatellu...


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2007)

/me pr&#233;f&#232;re le saut&#233; de veau :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> /me préfère le sauté de veau :love:



Certes... Mais il faut que du veau...


----------



## alèm (28 Septembre 2007)

_/me pr&#233;f&#232;re le Pot'je vleesch&#8230; 
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4420977 a dit:
			
		

> _/me préfère le Pot'je vleesch
> _



Ben ouais, mais on n'a pas de castors de par chez nous...


----------



## sundance (28 Septembre 2007)

préfère pas voir l'état de mon foie ni de mon coeur par ailleurs :mouais:  le problème est qu'on s'habitue vite aux orgies de crêpes beignant dans le caramel au beurre salé de préférence! 100% calories c'est plus plus mieux


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben ouais, mais on n'a pas de castors de par chez nous...



Tssss, ornithorynques


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tssss, ornithorynques



Naaaaaan! Ça je sais ce que c'est ...
C'est le truc que quand tu le fais cuire, t'as le bec qui te nique le téflon au fond de la poêle...


----------



## alèm (28 Septembre 2007)

_nan pour le Pot'Je Vlesch vous n'avez pas de frites&#8230; comme pour les moules quoi&#8230; 

pis en plus si vous avez des frites, elles sont pas cuites au saindoux&#8230;  (quoique &#224; la graisse de cochon pseudo-sauvage&#8230; :love
_


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2007)

J'suis pas l&#224; demain, ni samedi prochain 

Attends encore un peu ch&#233;ri :rose:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (30 Septembre 2007)

Bon, amis bretons, j'ai enfin la date de sortie de Leopard et donc la date de notre nocturne &#224; la Boutique de Rennes !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

Et donc c'est quoi cette date?


----------



## MamaCass (30 Septembre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim, c'est insoutenable


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

On aura la réponse après la Pub comme à la TV


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_il a donn&#233; la r&#233;ponse ailleurs&#8230;



faut suivre les gens ! _


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2007)

J'ai plus trop de neurones aujourd'hui  c'est o&#249; la r&#233;ponse ? :sleep:


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_dans un des forums priv&#233;s des mod&#233;rateurs&#8230; _


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2007)

je risquai pas alors 

Bon bah y'a plus qu'&#224; attendre


----------



## jugnin (30 Septembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _dans un des forums privés des modérateurs _



D'accord. Où qu'c'est qu'on s'inscrit pour faire modérateur ?


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2007)

_aupr&#232;s d'un parisien qui passe son temps dans un bled de la banlieue de Lille, ya une place au bar&#8230; _


----------



## jugnin (30 Septembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _auprès d'un parisien qui passe son temps dans un bled de la banlieue de Lille, ya une place au bar _



OK, je me laisse pousser les griffes et je m'installe au bar, alors.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> OK, je me laisse pousser les griffes et je m'installe au bar, alors.



Ah nan ! Ah nan ! Y a incompatibilité, là ! Avec la chasse aux lapins qui sévit, on ne peut pas se permettre un modo "gibier"


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Septembre 2007)

Nan, vaut mieux un sith... La rel&#232;ve c'est moi !


----------



## NED (30 Septembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nan, vaut mieux un sith... La relève c'est moi !



Je prout les Siths, j'usqu'à la dernière génération.... :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Septembre 2007)

R'tourner dans ta tani&#232;re tu vas, ma&#238;tre nain. Ca saute et que !


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (30 Septembre 2007)

Leopard sort le ... comme tous les OS Apple 

Les paris sont ouverts


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nan, vaut mieux un sith... La relève c'est moi !



Ben ça va pas rel'ver bien haut


----------



## MamaCass (1 Octobre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Leopard sort le ... comme tous les OS Apple
> 
> Les paris sont ouverts




On est bien avancé comme ça 

M'enfin :love: comment va t-on savoir quand venir à la boutique, hum ? :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2007)

On a droit &#224; un indice ?

Est-ce que Alem sera revenu de vacances ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2007)

M&#234;me la date de l'annonce de la date de sortie est tenue secr&#232;te, alors, vous pensez ...


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> On a droit à un indice ?
> 
> Est-ce que Alem sera revenu de vacances ?


_

oui mais j'aurais pas encore dessaoulé :love: :love:

quoiqu'entre temps j'ai le temps de passer prendre l'apéro chez oi et de rentrer en rampant*_


----------



## NED (2 Octobre 2007)

On a le temps de bouffer de la krampouz pendant ce temps...


----------



## MamaCass (2 Octobre 2007)

Ah les secrets d'Apple & Co, c'est vraiment dur...

En attendant, on pourrait peut &#234;tre faire une petite liste des macg&#233;ens qui peuvent venir &#224; la boutique ?


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)

_&#233; mi des fricandelles ? _


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Octobre 2007)

Bah pourquoi pas commencer une liste mais vu qu'on c'est pas quand c'est 


*Je viens*


*Je ne sais pas*
GlobalCut

*Je ne viens pas

*


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)

*Je viens*


*Je ne sais pas*
GlobalCut

*Je ne viens pas

*

*je connais la date mais pas mon planning le *
alèm


----------



## MamaCass (2 Octobre 2007)

*Je viens*
MamaCass

*Je ne sais pas*
GlobalCut

*Je ne viens pas

*

*je connais la date mais pas mon planning le *
alèm


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> *Je viens*
> MamaCass
> 
> *Je ne sais pas*
> ...


Tu viens quand ?


----------



## MamaCass (2 Octobre 2007)

Je sais pas quand.... mais je viens 

En plus, j'ai du taf d&#232;s que L&#233;opard sort, donc j'ai h&#226;te de savoir la date :love:


----------



## jugnin (2 Octobre 2007)

*Je viens*
MamaCass

*Je ne sais pas*
GlobalCut
Lapin
*Je ne viens pas

*

*je connais la date mais pas mon planning le *
alèm  
-->
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




©


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)

*Je viens*
MamaCass

*Je ne sais pas*
GlobalCut
Lapin
*Je ne viens pas

*

*je connais la date mais pas mon planning le *
alèm  
-->
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




©
 


  
_De la Blonde Belge, c'est bon, buvez-en et Mangez-en !
_

naméo !


----------



## porte-plume (2 Octobre 2007)

Je n'ai vraiment pas le temps de lire toute la discussion, mais comptez-en une de plus dans les Bretons de macgé : bretonne grandie en région parisienne et revenue vivre dans le Trégor à l'âge adulte (si on peut dire adulte...)

Je vous signale à tout hasard (pardon si ça a déjà été dit, je n'ai pas tout lu), le site BZH Network, pour les Bretons du monde entier. 
(je ne touche pas de com


----------



## macmarco (2 Octobre 2007)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## macmarco (2 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> *Je viens*
> MamaCass
> 
> *Je ne sais pas*
> ...




On pourrait peut-être ouvrir un fil dans Rendez-vous qui serait peut-être plus facile à suivre ?


----------



## MamaCass (2 Octobre 2007)

Bonne id&#233;e, qui ouvre le fil ?

Fat Boss Slim, je pense que c'est le mieux plac&#233;


----------



## macmarco (2 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bonne idée, qui ouvre le fil ?
> 
> Fat Boss Slim, je pense que c'est le mieux placé




En effet, c'est ce que je pense aussi. 
Je suis en train de voir comment fonctionne l'ouverture de ce genre de fil, mais comme je ne sais pas si on peut toujours éditer pour modifier les dates et l'annonce, j'hésite à envoyer.


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)

_je peux le faire moi&#8230; _


----------



## macmarco (2 Octobre 2007)

al&#232;m;4424894 a dit:
			
		

> _je peux le faire moi&#8230; _




OK.
Merci !  

Heu... Tu veux dire, tu ouvres le sujet ou tu peux &#233;diter ? 


Bon, voil&#224;, j'ai ouvert le sujet !


----------



## NED (4 Octobre 2007)

*Petite adresse sympatique !!





 *​


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2007)

_tu devrais lire "ils sont fous ces bretons" et ce qu'il dit des "bretons de paris", c'est assez rigolo&#8230;   _


----------



## NED (4 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _tu devrais lire "ils sont fous ces bretons" et ce qu'il dit des "bretons de paris", c'est assez rigolo   _



Ca c'est vraiment de la provoc de nantais provincial hein?  
Gna gna gna.....


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2007)

_ah non, c'est de la provoc d'un picard ayant v&#233;cu en bretagne (morbihan) &#224; qui on a offert le bouquin en arrivant&#8230;

failli rajouter gast ! _


----------



## sundance (8 Octobre 2007)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
 sundance (56)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ithelie de thanatos (9 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ah les secrets d'Apple & Co, c'est vraiment dur...
> 
> En attendant, on pourrait peut être faire une petite liste des macgéens qui peuvent venir à la boutique ?



bon et ben le rendez vous est pris.

mais comme je suis un homme d'affaire pressé, si on pouvait fixer un rendez-vous, ce serait plus pratique.

alors je prends rendez vous quand?



bon, si on demande pas on ne peut pas avoir la réponse alors....

je touche mes benefs lundi, combine de temps vais-je attendre??


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
 sundance (56)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

Et Nantes c'est en Bretagne ??

LOL, le d&#233;bat relanc&#233; depuis plus de 50ans ... 

Plus s&#233;rieusement, DXM &#224; Nantes, ils ne font rien pour la sortie de L&#233;opard ???


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2007)

_justement depuis seulement 50 ans ! 
_


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Octobre 2007)

La Bretagne s'arr&#234;te l&#224; o&#249; l'autoroute devient payante :sleep:

Sinon &#224; Rennes il y a un truc pour Leopard


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (11 Octobre 2007)

Si si mes coll&#232;gues de DXM Nantes vont aussi faire leur soir&#233;e...


----------



## NED (11 Octobre 2007)

Recette de la crèpe Nantaise : (ou galette Nataise hein, pour les pointilleux sinon je vais me faire taper sur les doigts :rateau: )

Bref voici la recette :
Galette de blé noir, 
faire fondre le beurre salé avec un caramel,
parsemer la galette de petits Lu concassés dans la main,
servir tiède,

:affraid: :sick: :hein:


----------



## TitaNantes (11 Octobre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Si si mes collègues de DXM Nantes vont aussi faire leur soirée...



Je leur ai acheté un MacBook Pro, pas plus tard qu'hier midi, et ils ne m'ont pas parlé de cette sauterie  ...

Si c'est le Vendredi 26/10/07, j'irai y faire un tour  . Surtout que j'habite à peine à 200 mètres de leur Boutique  ...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (12 Octobre 2007)

Je vais leur secouer les puces (graphiques)


----------



## ebrabants (13 Octobre 2007)

Capripot a dit:


> Plus sérieusement, DXM à Nantes, ils ne font rien pour la sortie de Léopard ???



sisi  

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=190006

eric


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (13 Octobre 2007)

Donc &#231;a veut dire que tu ne viendras pas &#224; notre soir&#233;e ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Donc &#231;a veut dire que tu ne viendras pas &#224; notre soir&#233;e ?


tout de suite on joue les pessimistes :rateau:

Moi je dis g&#233;nial ! on va pouvoir faire la f&#234;te &#224; Nantes aussi  
je r&#233;serve mon Belin d'avance !


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (13 Octobre 2007)

Capripot a dit:


> tout de suite on joue les pessimistes :rateau:



C'était une private joke, ebrabants est mon collègue de Nantes :rateau:


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2007)

_bin moi qui allait dire qu'ils n'&#233;taient pas inscrits, je me tais. Eric, c'est celui qui faisait des anims par chez moi ?

(sign&#233; R&#233;mi du rayon photo du palais de la bourse )
_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> C'était une private joke, ebrabants est mon collègue de Nantes :rateau:


Voui j'avais bien capté, c'était un p'tit clin d'oeil aussi


----------



## ebrabants (15 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _bin moi qui allait dire qu'ils n'étaient pas inscrits, je me tais. Eric, c'est celui qui faisait des anims par chez moi ?
> 
> (signé Rémi du rayon photo du palais de la bourse )
> _



Ouai 

c'est mouai

heureux de mettre une tête sur un pseudo et de te trouver ici  

eric


----------



## Loly la fée (8 Mai 2008)

On m'a dit de pousser la porte et que j'y trouverais du breton bretonnisant macintochien. Alors je viens vérifier par moi même. 

Comme je le disais dans le forum de présentation du site, je suis nantaise mais j'ai passé toute mon enfance dans la campagne de St Malo à me promener sur la grève et escalader les rochers de la plage près de la pointe du Ratz.

Et surtout je me sens très roche de la culture médiévale bretonne, c'est tellement riche et je suis loin de tout connaître encore !


----------



## Gualtiero (8 Mai 2008)

Je ne savais pas que tant de mac user étaient bretons. Ca doit être quelque chose de culturel.


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2008)

Gualtiero a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que tant de mac user étaient bretons. Ca doit être quelque chose de culturel.



ouais, sûrement&#8230;


----------



## Gualtiero (8 Mai 2008)

Apple, le cidre, ce genre de signes ne trompent pas.

Ok j'ai été trop loin.:casse:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (9 Mai 2008)

Gualtiero a dit:


> Apple, le cidre, ce genre de signes ne trompent pas.
> 
> Ok j'ai été trop loin.:casse:



Oui en Normandie


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Oui en Normandie



J'ai, en ce qui me concerne, découvert le bon cidre en ... Seine et Marne (eh oui, la Brie est aussi une "région à cidre"), mais le meilleur que je n'ai jamais goûté a été fait à Riantec


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2008)

et moi dans les environs de Bayeux&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> et moi dans les environs de Bayeux



C'est pas là ou je sais plus quelle nana faisait tapisserie ? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (9 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai, en ce qui me concerne, découvert le bon cidre en ... Seine et Marne (eh oui, la Brie est aussi une "région à cidre"), mais le meilleur que je n'ai jamais goûté a été fait à Riantec





alèm a dit:


> et moi dans les environs de Bayeux&#8230;



Dans le fin fond du pays de Caux !... 
_(vers Tôtes...)
Et une bonne courante, après ça... :sick:
Le calva n'a rien arrangé à l'affaire !..._ :modo:
Un pas mauvais à Paimpol, aussi...


----------



## Romuald (9 Mai 2008)

J'ai été élevé avec un cidre fait par le fermier d'à côté à partir des pommes du champ de mon arrière grand-père, au nord de Vannes. :love: :love: 

J'aime autant vous dire que ça valait tous les laxatifs  , mais que tous les autres, d'où qu'ils viennent, sont d'un fade, mais d'un fade.... Vingt ans que j'en attends un pareil.


----------



## jugnin (9 Mai 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai été élevé avec un cidre fait par le fermier d'à côté à partir des pommes du champ de mon arrière grand-père, au nord de Vannes. :love: :love:
> 
> J'aime autant vous dire que ça valait tous les laxatifs  , mais que tous les autres, d'où qu'ils viennent, sont d'un fade, mais d'un fade.... Vingt ans que j'en attends un pareil.



C'est sûr que le cidre est tout de suite moins fade quand on s'est cassé les reins à ramasser les pommes dans un verger boueux...


----------



## aCLR (10 Mai 2008)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## zepatente (11 Mai 2008)

Et moi moi et moi    Zepatente Québec made in 22


----------



## Madeline (11 Mai 2008)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
-----
-----------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## zepatente (11 Mai 2008)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
-----
-----------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Chang (11 Mai 2008)

J'ai jamais compris pourquoi on avait ete jusqu'a Mururoa pour les essais nucleaires, alors que la Bretagne est si proche ...


----------



## zepatente (11 Mai 2008)

Tu peux pas détruire ce qui est beau sinon le choix aurait été plutot vers le sud


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Tu peux pas détruire ce qui est beau sinon le choix aurait été plutot vers le sud



non simplement parce que le politicien français est raciste : essais nucléaires en Algérie et Polynésie loin et chez les autres quoi


----------



## zepatente (11 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> non simplement parce que le politicien français est raciste : essais nucléaires en Algérie et Polynésie loin et chez les autres quoi


Voir à Xiamen


----------



## Chang (11 Mai 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Voir à Xiamen



 ... pourquoi pas un suicide collectif au Kouin Aman pendant qu'on y est ...


----------



## zepatente (11 Mai 2008)

Chang a dit:


> ... pourquoi pas un suicide collectif au Kouin Aman pendant qu'on y est ...


Me parle pas de kouin aman à 5000 km d'une boulangerie digne de ce nom


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> non simplement parce que le politicien français est raciste : essais nucléaires en Algérie et Polynésie loin et chez les autres quoi



Pourquoi ? T'aurais une bombe H à faire péter, tu le ferais dans ton jardin, toi ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi ? T'aurais une bombe H à faire péter, tu le ferais dans ton jardin, toi ?



Non !  
Mais je stockerai les déchets dans mon quartier !  
Histoire de pas leur donner les moyens de m'en renvoyer une ! :casse:
Beaucoup moins propre !


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi ? T'aurais une bombe H à faire péter, tu le ferais dans ton jardin, toi ?



donc tu penses que si tu as une bombe H à faire pêter, il est mieux d'aller la faire pêter dans le jardin des autres qui plus est que tu exploites parce que "colonisés" ?

ça s'appelle du colonialisme et ça me fait gerber ouais, j'aurais mieux compris qu'on la fasse pêter sur le larzac après tout la démographie y était moins importante que dans les Gambiers et l'importance du coin au niveau de la biodiversité moins importante et ça aurait moins eu l'air de cracher à la gueule de nos compatriotes polynésiens 


ça va là ?!


----------



## macmarco (11 Mai 2008)

Faire péter à la gueule des uns ou des autres, c'est toujours faire péter à la gueule.


----------



## macmarco (11 Mai 2008)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
-----
-----------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> Faire péter à la gueule des uns ou des autres, c'est toujours faire péter à la gueule.



nous sommes bien d'accords


----------



## Lila (12 Mai 2008)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-----
-----------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.


----------



## Chang (12 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> nous sommes bien d'accords



Oui oui, et surtout, c'est un fil sur la Bretagne, pas sur la bombe H, je ne faisais qu'une boutade, repris par une ou deux autres boutades ... c'est le bar vindiou, on est chez les bretons de surcroit, on va quand meme pas etre serieux ici ... :rateau: ...


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Oui oui, et surtout, c'est un fil sur la Bretagne, pas sur la bombe H, je ne faisais qu'une boutade, repris par une ou deux autres boutades ... c'est le bar vindiou, on est chez les bretons de surcroit, on va quand meme pas etre serieux ici ... :rateau: ...




Oui, ne parlons pas du gaz radioactif, le radon, contenu dans le granite breton ! 

Et dans tous les granite du monde d'ailleurs. 

Ici c'est la Bretagne et les Bretons de MacG ! :love:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (12 Mai 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> Faire péter à la gueule des uns ou des autres, c'est toujours faire péter à la gueule.



Je dirai même, faire péter c'est faire péter.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> donc tu penses que si tu as une bombe H à faire pêter, il est mieux d'aller la faire pêter dans le jardin des autres&#8230; qui plus est que tu exploites parce que "colonisés" ?
> 
> ça s'appelle du colonialisme&#8230; et ça me fait gerber&#8230; ouais, j'aurais mieux compris qu'on la fasse pêter sur le larzac&#8230; après tout&#8230; la démographie y était moins importante que dans les Gambiers et l'importance du coin au niveau de la biodiversité moins importante&#8230; et ça aurait moins eu l'air de cracher à la gueule de nos compatriotes polynésiens&#8230;
> 
> ...



Tu vois, Rémi, le problème, quand tu cites, c'est que ça ne reprend pas le titre du post :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> *Pas du racisme, de l'instinct de conservation !*
> 
> Pourquoi ? T'aurais une bombe H à faire péter, tu le ferais dans ton jardin, toi ?



Avec le titre, ça fait pas "un peu moins premier degré" ?  

Cela dit, si tu veux le fond de ma pensée sur le sujet, le plus grave dans l'histoire, le truc qu'il aurait vraiment fallu éviter, c'est d'avoir une bombe H à faire péter, comme macmarco l'exprimait plus haut !

EDIT : D'ailleurs, à la réflexion, éviter d'avoir une bombe H "tout court", ça aurait été encore mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mai 2008)

Que de touristes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui, ne parlons pas du gaz radioactif, le radon, contenu dans le granite breton !



Ouais! On a la même merde ici...



GlobalCut a dit:


> Que de touristes



Tiens, quand on parle de fléau!


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais! On a la même merde ici...






J'osais pas le dire mais la Corse est principalement composée de granite !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> J'osais pas le dire mais la Corse est principalement composée de granite !



Oui, mais eux, en plus, ils ont du semtex


----------



## marc-book (13 Mai 2008)

on en a aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2008)

marc-book a dit:


> on en a aussi



Nous ? Non, pas du tout, tu crois qu'on aurait fait sauter tous ces émetteurs TV à la dynamite si on avait eu du semtex ? :hein:


----------



## Lila (13 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> J'osais pas le dire mais la Corse est principalement composée de granite !



...et à partir de juin de touristes tout aussi connerieactif que le granite !!!!!

....


----------



## marc-book (13 Mai 2008)

Ok ok j'entendais expplosifs . 
Ben non je sais pas, qu'est ce qu'ils auraient fait avec du semtex ?
Ca me fait donc penser à Roc trédudon, pour un coup d'éclat c'est réussi.

(janvier 74 le FLB fait sauter l'émetteur tv de 'Roc tredudon' > plus de tv pendant 6 mois sur l'ouest bretagne)


qu'est ce que cela aurait été avec du semtx ..!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...et à partir de juin de touristes tout aussi connerieactif que le granite !!!!!
> 
> ....



Je confirme...



marc-book a dit:


> qu'est ce que cela aurait été avec du semtx ..!



Ben, rien de plus... La charge doit juste être adapté à l'objectif... Pas besoin de faire de l'esbrouffe et de gâcher la marchandise dans une surenchère débile...


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2008)

marc-book a dit:


> Ok ok j'entendais expplosifs .
> Ben non je sais pas, qu'est ce qu'ils auraient fait avec du semtex ?
> Ca me fait donc penser à Roc trédudon, pour un coup d'éclat c'est réussi.
> 
> ...



Il y eu d'ailleurs un pic de natalité quelques mois après cet "incident"


----------



## Lila (13 Mai 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Il y eu d'ailleurs un pic de natalité quelques mois après cet "incident"




...bah c'est sûr ....si t'a pas la télé en Bretagne, tu fais quoi à ton avis pendant les ssix mois d'hiver...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...bah c'est sûr ....si t'a pas la télé en Bretagne, tu fais quoi à ton avis pendant les ssix mois d'hiver...



Des galettes/crêpes avec du chouchen ?


----------



## Lila (13 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Des galettes/crêpes avec du chouchen ?



..et après ......crac crac !


----------



## zepatente (13 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..et après ......crac crac !


On est pas comme çà ............ enfin si on est comme çà :love:


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

BOARF encore un fil de bretons... c'est beau la Bretagne, la mer surtout.(et les légendes c'est le meilleur)
passe moi le plastic

Mais j'aime la Bretagne. Chaque année sur un p'tit bateau.
Le Raz-de-Sein, la nuit avec 6B c'est jouissif.


(je suis un peu breton de famille et beaucoup de coeur)


----------



## jugnin (13 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> BOARF encore un fil de bretons... c'est beau la Bretagne, la mer surtout.(et les légendes c'est le meilleur)
> passe moi le plastic
> 
> Mais j'aime la Bretagne. Chaque année sur un p'tit bateau.
> ...



Et _6B_ alors, elle est bretonne ?

Elle habite où ?


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Et _6B_ alors, elle est bretonne ?
> 
> Elle habite où ?



Murde, mais c'est 6 Beaufort que je voulais dire.
Pasque 6B ça a beau être du B, ça reste un 6,  ça devient de la microchirurgie d'un coup;


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Et _6B_ alors, elle est bretonne ?
> 
> Elle habite où ?



6B c'est un peu plat...
et en mine de crayon, c'est un peu gras... :rateau:


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Et _6B_ alors, elle est bretonne ?
> 
> Elle habite où ?





LHO a dit:


> 6B c'est un peu plat...
> et en mine de crayon, c'est un peu gras... :rateau:



Fo tout lui apprendre à ce lapin.
Edit: Mon lapin, pourquoi tu me regardes avec tes yeux rouges? 
        Mon lapin, pourquoi tu as de grandes dents? :love:


----------



## Lila (13 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Murde, mais c'est 6 Beaufort que je voulais dire.



6 Beaufort......un temps de lopette juste bon à voir quelques touristes à s'essayer au kite !!!!!!...ces cons !

 


....6B  à moins que les tétons soient méchament érectiles avec un fort coeff, c'est carrement la flat attitude.....


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Et _6B_ alors, elle est bretonne ?
> 
> Elle habite où ?





Lila a dit:


> 6 Beaufort......un temps de lopette juste bon à voir quelques touristes à s'essayer au kite !!!!!!...ces cons !



Hep, j'ai pas dit que j'en ai chié, hein. Le pire c'était en Corse (bien sûr, j'aime la Méditerrannée et elle me le rend bien )


----------



## jugnin (13 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> 6 Beaufort......un temps de lopette juste bon à voir quelques touristes à s'essayer au kite !!!!!!...ces cons !



Ouais, 6 beauforts, c'est juste bon pour une fondue quoi...


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

c pire que tout. Mais qu'y avait-il dans cette seringue?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Murde, mais c'est 6 Beaufort que je voulais dire.



chez mon frère (un breton d'adoption du Morbihan depuis plus de 20 ans et fana de funboard...) je ne sort la voile qu'entre 0 et 3 Beaufort (cerf-volant de compétition pour tricks et freestyle...)  
au delà mais jusqu'à 5 je ressort une vieille Fanatic (pour le freeride)....
une vraie bombe... 
sensation et vitesse... soleil et vent...


----------



## marc-book (14 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> BOARF encore un fil de bretons... c'est beau la Bretagne, la mer surtout.(et les légendes c'est le meilleur)
> passe moi le plastic
> 
> Mais j'aime la Bretagne. Chaque année sur un p'tit bateau.
> ...



Dans le bon sens, quand tout va bien, avec quelqu'un qui sait ...


----------



## tirhum (14 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben, rien de plus... La charge doit juste être adapté à l'objectif... Pas besoin de faire de l'esbrouffe et de gâcher la marchandise dans une surenchère débile...


Voilàààààà...
Adaptée en fonction du matériau de "l'ouvrage" et après, en fonction des caractéristiques de la section à "faire tomber"...




Vais m'boire un p'tit cid'normand... 

=>[] :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> chez mon frère (un breton d'adoption du Morbihan depuis plus de 20 ans et fana de funboard...) je ne sort la voile qu'entre 0 et 3 Beaufort (cerf-volant de compétition pour tricks et freestyle...)
> au delà mais jusqu'à 5 je ressort une vieille Fanatic (pour le freeride)....
> une vraie bombe...
> sensation et vitesse... soleil et vent...


 
Si tu plies la France en son milieu, selon un axe vertical, alors, peut-être, la Bretagne sera le territoire de Beaufort.


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2008)




----------



## Pixel44 (17 Mai 2008)

Il y aura une grande réunion Mac ce jour (17 mai) avec beaucoup de spécialistes qui répondront à vos questions réseau, aujourd'hui à Ploemeur (Espace multimédia rue de Kervam)

Le plan d'accès : http://web.mac.com/pom.mi/Pom.mi/Nos_lieux...rencontres.html

Partenariat : http://pom.mi.free.fr


----------



## Ploumette (22 Mai 2008)

Bien sûr que les bretons sont ici !

Il ne faut oublier que la France n'est qu'un petit pays, coincé entre la *Bretagne* et la Belgique ! ; )


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2008)

Ploumette a dit:


> Bien sûr que les bretons sont ici !
> 
> Il ne faut oublier que la France n'est qu'un petit pays, coincé entre la *Bretagne* et la Belgique ! ; )



La Bretagne, la Belle Gique, et la Suisse !


----------



## SilenceSonore (22 Mai 2008)

Demat ,

Nantes ancienne capitale de la Bretagne !

Allez Kenavo


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (22 Mai 2008)

SilenceSonore a dit:


> Demat ,
> 
> Nantes ancienne capitale de la Bretagne !
> 
> Allez Kenavo




Dans tes rêves !


----------



## SilenceSonore (22 Mai 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Dans tes rêves !



Salut 

Regarde dans tes bouquins d'histoires .

Administrativement : Non. Elle fait partie des Pays de la Loire 
Historiquement : Oui. C'etait l'ancienne capitale de la Bretagne.

Les Nantais sont des bretons à part entière!!!!!!!! 
mais les Bretons sont ils des Nantais à part entière?  

La symbolique du drapeau breton :

Les neuf bandes égales représentent les 9 pays historiques de Bretagne. Les 4 blanches représentent ceux de Basse-Bretagne : Cornouaille, Léon, Trégor et Vannetais. Les 5 noires ceux de Haute-Bretagne, Pays Nantais, Rennais, de Saint-Brieuc, de Saint-Malo et de Dol. On entend souvent parler des évêchés, ceux-ci s'étant établis sur la base des pays, même si aucun des évêchés ne calque à 100 % les frontières des pays.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (22 Mai 2008)

Ben... c'est le peuple armoricain qui fonda sa capitale "Condate" (nom celtique). 

Ensuite seulement le nom est changé par Rennes vers le IVe siècle.

_Edit : Dinan, Nantes, Ploërmel, Redon , Rennes, Vitré, Vannes, Fougères, Dol, Dinan et Guérande ont été aussi des capitales bretonnes..._


----------



## SilenceSonore (22 Mai 2008)

En tout cas la Bretagne fait partie des plus belles régions de France .


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Ben... c'est le peuple armoricain qui fonda sa capitale "Condate" (nom celtique).



Tu l'as dit, Condate était la capitale de l'Armorique, mais l'Armorique n'était pas la Bretagne, les populations gaëliques* qui la peuplaient furent exterminées par les "missionnaires" de l'évêché de Tours aux IVème et Vème siècle, et vers 450, c'était devenu un quasi désert (à peu près 80% de la population fut exterminée au nom de la christianisation).

Puis, vers le début du 6ème siècle, les populations brittoniques*, chassées de la Bretagne d'alors (aujourd'hui la Grande Bretagne) par les invasions saxonnes et angles, traversèrent ce qui devait devenir le channel, et repeuplèrent l'Armorique, la transformant en "Petite Bretagne". Seul le Pays Vannetais, dont les populations gaëliques avaient accepté le christiannisme, continuat a abriter des armoricains, qui ne tardèrent pas à être assimilés par la majorité brittone, et à devenir eux aussi, des bretons à part entière.

Au fil des siècles, les anglo-saxons transformèrent la Grande Bretagne en Angleterre, et du coup, la "Petite Bretagne" perdit son "Petite", qu'on trouvait sans doute réducteur, et devint la Bretagne tout court.

Pour finir, un saut au XIème siècle, ou le fils du retour de la vengeance des bretons : L'armée normande du duc William (Guillaume le conquérant) étant constituée à environ 90% de &#8230; Bretons, et pas que la piétaille, les nobles bretons étaient quasiment aussi nombreux que les nobles normands, à partir de 1066, les bretons reprirent possession de leurs anciennes terres, et environ la moitié des vilains chevaliers normands qui oppressèrent le gentil peuple saxon (dixit la légende de Robin des bois), étaient de fait des chevaliers &#8230; Bretons !


(*) Les celtes n'étaient pas un seul peuple, et ne sont pas arrivés tous en même temps en Europe occidentale, il y eut deux grandes vagues d'invasions celtes : d'abord les Gaëls, entre les Xème et VIIIème siècles avant JC, Firebolgs, Danaéen, cornwallis, pictes, calédoniens etc s'instalèrent dans toute l'Europe occidentale, qu'ils dominèrent jusqu'au VIème siècle avant JC, époque à laquelle les tribus brittones vinrent leur disputer le terrrain. En gros, à l'époque de César (Caius Julius pour les intimes), Gaulois, aquitains, arvernes, eduens, helvètes et belges étaient brittons, tandis qu'irlandais, gallois, cornouaillais, armoricains, calédoniens et celtibères étaient gaëls (à vérifier pour les celtibères). Tout ça, si ma mémoire ne me joue pas de tour


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (22 Mai 2008)

Euh... c'est ça, c'est ce que je voulais dire 

Bravo tout de même ! :love:


----------



## Ploumette (26 Mai 2008)

Belle leçon d'histoire bretonne ! Merci ! ; )


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Euh... c'est ça, c'est ce que je voulais dire
> 
> Bravo tout de même ! :love:





Ploumette a dit:


> Belle leçon d'histoire bretonne ! Merci ! ; )





Pour ceux qui sont intéressés, essayez "Histoire secrète de la Bretagne" de Jean Markale (Albin Michel - 1977)


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2008)

Ploumette a dit:


> Belle leçon d'histoire bretonne ! Merci ! ; )





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour ceux qui sont intéressés, essayez "Histoire secrète de la Bretagne" de Jean Markale (Albin Michel - 1977)


Haaaa...
L'Histoire des pays lointains; contrées reculées....  

=>[]


----------



## NED (30 Mai 2008)

Un boble vivant ce Pascal !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2008)

Tu veux dire Booble ?


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mai 2008)

putain, toute ma jeunesse ce jeux :love: :love: :love:


----------



## prasath (30 Mai 2008)

Merci pour cette leçon d'histoire Pascal 
J'ai cherché une représentation iconographique du peuple brittonique, je suis tombé sur *celle-ci*


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Merci pour cette leçon d'histoire Pascal
> J'ai cherché une représentation iconographique du peuple brittonique, je suis tombé sur *celle-ci*



Mékilékon !


----------



## NED (31 Mai 2008)

Rha ptin la faute de frappe, je voulais dire Une Bible ! ce Pascal !!!
LoL


----------



## prasath (31 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mékilékon !



C'est pas grave Pascal, on connaît très bien la véritable *raison*


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> C'est pas grave Pascal, on connaît très bien la véritable *raison*



Là, par contre, tu me connais mal, en fait, je suis un faux maigre !


----------



## kasarus (31 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, par contre, tu me connais mal, en fait, je suis un faux maigre !



Mais, d'un autre côté, un lanceur de disques déséquilibré par une grossesse naissante, ç'est vraiment n'importequoi.
L'art est ici pour sublimer les sujets.


----------



## prasath (31 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, par contre, tu me connais mal, en fait, je suis un faux maigre !



Si j'avais fait un _discobole_ plus costaud, mon texte serait idiot


----------



## kasarus (31 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Mais, d'un autre côté, un lanceur de disques déséquilibré par une grossesse naissante, ç'est vraiment n'importequoi.
> L'art est ici pour sublimer les sujets.





prasath a dit:


> Si j'avais fait un _discobole_ plus costaud, mon texte serait idiot



Deux interprétations différentes de la même phrase...

Ilévrémen faure ce P77.


----------



## macmarco (26 Juin 2008)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jerG (26 Juin 2008)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/quote]


----------



## pva22 (26 Juin 2008)

=jerG;4725759]*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/quote]


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2008)

Quoi ? c'est déjà les vacances ? 

Viendez pas, il pleut


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juin 2008)

Je vais me marier avec une bretonne, ça compte? même si on est normand pure souche?


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2008)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Quoi ? c'est déjà les vacances ?
> 
> Viendez pas, il pleut


D'toute façon, c'est trop loin !... 



le_magi61 a dit:


> Je vais me marier avec une bretonne, ça compte? même si on est normand pure souche?


:afraid:


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juin 2008)

C'est la premiere ou la 2eme partie qui te fait peur à ce point?


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2008)

Hmmm...
Je ne sais pas trop.... 
Bretonne, peut-être ?!...  :casse:

De père charentais (maritime), mère champenoise (famille alsacienne à l'origine), né à Fontainebleau, habitant la Normandie, mais auparavant divers endroits, dont la Bretagne (Paimpol), vivant avec une antillaise...
Je crois que les "mélanges" ne me font pas peur !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je vais me marier avec une bretonne, ça compte? même si on est normand pure souche?



Sachant que si ça existait vraiment, un normand de pure souche aurait environ 15% d'atavisme viking, 5% de diverses provenances et 80% d'atavisme breton, nous serions quasiment "pays"


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juin 2008)

Mes origines normandes remontent au minimum à 1650 (arbre généalogique de ma famille) 
Et toujours dans le même coin (sud domfrontais pour les connaisseurs )


----------



## kasarus (26 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Mes origines normandes remontent au minimum à 1650 (arbre généalogique de ma famille)
> Et toujours dans le même coin (sud domfrontais pour les connaisseurs )



Ben les vikinges c'était avant Louis le quatorzième, c'est pas lui qui les aurait arrêté, d'ailleurs, mais le comte Eudes


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Ben les vikinges c'était avant Louis le quatorzième, c'est pas lui qui les aurait arrêté, d'ailleurs, mais le comte Eudes



Personne ne les a arrêté, on leur a juste donné quelques bonnes raisons de faire demi tour de leur plein gré


----------



## kasarus (26 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Personne ne les a arrêté, on leur a juste donné quelques bonnes raisons de faire demi tour de leur plein gré



La mocheté des filles d'alors?
Enfin, le comte Eudes les a empêché de bousiller Paris, et c'est un crétinois plus haut placé qui a traité avec les Vikinges, (si jeune ta buse.)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> (sud domfrontais pour les connaisseurs )



Donc le 61 de ton avatar n'est pas là pour rien.
Et le Sud Domfrontais je connais aussi : l'un des derniers endroits où l'on trouve encore du poiré digne de ce nom. 
Belle région, un peu plouc , mais belle région.


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juin 2008)

completement plouc  mais ils font le meilleur calva : 2/3 pomme 1/3 poire :love:
Et le poiré :love: :love:

Mais j'ai quand même trouvé du bon cidre en bretagne


----------



## chebtv (26 Juin 2008)

+1 de breton


----------



## kasarus (26 Juin 2008)

Oh un naiou.... 

Bienvenue à toi


----------



## marc-book (26 Juin 2008)

Salut tous

je pige pas le 'ne supprimer que les "cot cot" ':mouais:, ça se fait comment plus précisément ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2008)

marc-book a dit:


> Salut tous
> 
> je pige pas le 'ne supprimer que les "cot cot" ':mouais:, ça se fait comment plus précisément ?



La liste se présente comme ça en mode édition : [QUOTE] La liste (mais en vrai elle est plus grande)[/QUOTE]

tu supprimes ce que j'ai mis en rouge !


----------



## kasarus (26 Juin 2008)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

kasarus (75) (et oui en premier, na... )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## marc-book (26 Juin 2008)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

kasarus (75) (et oui en premier, na... )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (27 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Mes origines normandes remontent au minimum à 1650 (arbre généalogique de ma famille)
> Et toujours dans le même coin (sud domfrontais pour les connaisseurs )



Domfront... tiens on a un transfuge de cette bourgade chez nous 

Gandon, ça te dit quelque chose ?


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2008)

non, désolé...
Y'a beaucoup d'ornais qui émigre à Rennes (j'en connais plusieurs, dont mon frère )

Sinon, je dois avouer que je trouve le pays du Leon joli...
Ahhh, la plage de Perharidy, en face de l'ile de Batz :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Sinon, je dois avouer que je trouve le pays du Leon joli...
> :love: :love: :love:



Le Léon ? 
"Une main su'l'chapelet, l'aut' su'l'porte-monnaie !" (dicton local de ... "ceux d'en face"... les trégorrois)


----------



## tirhum (27 Juin 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Le Léon ?
> "Une main su'l'chapelet,* l'aut' su'l'porte-monnaie !*" (dicton local de ... "ceux d'en face"... les trégorrois)


Ça...
C'est valable pour d'autres "pays", aussi... :rateau: 
La réputation des Cauchois est féroce dans ce domaine !....


----------



## plogoff (1 Juillet 2008)

Chez moi du côté de Plouhinec (Finistère), on dit de certains habitants, que l'on nomme les "Tike", qu'ils ont le chapelet dans une main et le couteau dans l'autre...

Pour le porte-monnaie nous on a les Bigoudens juste à côté...:rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2008)

Tiendez, une pub reçue aujourd'hui :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2008)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Tiendez, une pub reçue aujourd'hui :affraid:



J'espère que les branques qui ont fait cette carte ne sont pas chargés de la mise en place de l'Union pour la Méditerranée...
Ou alors ils anticipent un tsunami géant associé à un tremblement de terre non moins géant qui viendra intégrer aux rives méditerranéennes Chamrousse et Pentrez.


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2008)

Mais non, c'est juste qu'on sait super bien jouer à Risk ici !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2008)

Quand j'étais petit, je voulais toujours jouer à Risk avec ma mère et ma soeur.
Elles étaient nulles, contre elles, je gagnait tout le temps.
Elles étaient nulles parce qu'elles n'aimaient pas ça.
Et, comme elle n'aimaient pas ça, elles ne voulaient jamais jouer.

Ce sont des frustrations de cet ordre qui produisent des enfances malheureuses et, par suite, des névrosés comme moi qui détestent tout le monde, les bretons comme les autres.

Jouez à Risk avec vos enfants.
Forcez-les même, s'il le faut - c'est pour leur bien.

Sinon, je viendrais m'occuper de vous.

Ken avo les bretons.


----------



## Grug (13 Juillet 2008)

mado a dit:


> Mais non, c'est juste qu'on sait super bien jouer à Risk ici !


week end pluvieux = jeux !


----------



## macpacman (27 Juillet 2008)

Y'a des bretons partout

Je suis né à Fès et ai passé mon enfance au Maroc jusqu'au bac, donc pied-noir.
Mais mes parents sont bien bretons. On allait en Bretagne en été et à Noël 
Depuis mon arrivée en France je réside en Bretagne (Naoned)
Je reste attaché à mes origines marocaines mais suis bien breton tout de même

kenavo ar wech all, paotred


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2008)

hein ?!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2008)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)






: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

kasarus (75) (et oui en premier, na... )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2008)

moi jaime bien les bretons, je sais pas pourquoi mas ils me rappellent un peu chez moi..
:love::love::love:


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2008)

ah ?


moi, j'sais pas, j'aime bien certains bretons mais de là à généraliser&#8230; c'est comme les corses, j'en aime bien certains mais tous non, faut pas déconner&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2008)

dis moi, t as toujours un truc a dire toi ???? 
c est sur y a des cons partout...et oui, meme chez moi ( ici y en a beaucoup meme...)et meme en bretagne...
et meme ici ... c est fou hein ???


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2008)

j'crois qu't'as pas compris&#8230; t'es au bar !


----------



## estomak (27 Juillet 2008)

moi aussi j'suis breton.
enfin, mi breton, mi-chtimi.
-Et malgré cette double hérédité, je ne suis pas alcoolique.


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2008)

moi j'suis chti à 25% et picard à 50% et j'habite en bretagne si j'en crois mon ex et le monsieur au-dessus&#8230; donc je suis alcoolique&#8230;


----------



## estomak (27 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> moi j'suis chti à 25% et picard à 50% et j'habite en bretagne si j'en crois mon ex et le monsieur au-dessus donc je suis alcoolique



Et les 25% restants?
polonais?


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2008)

ah non&#8230; portugais !


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (27 Juillet 2008)

Quoi ? Ricard à 51 % ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Quoi ? Ricard à 51 % ?



Oui, sauf que l'eau qu'il prend pour le couper, c'est de l'eau  de vie à 65% (directement prélevée à la sortie de l'alambic)


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Quoi ? Ricard à 51 % ?





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, sauf que l'eau qu'il prend pour le couper, c'est de l'eau  de vie à 65% (directement prélevée à la sortie de l'alambic)




J'espère qu'il met un peu de sirop d'orgeat pour adoucir son apéro


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> moi aussi j'suis breton.
> enfin, mi breton, mi-chtimi.



:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: tout s'explique finalement... :rateau: 




estomak a dit:


> -Et malgré cette double hérédité, je ne suis pas alcoolique.



C'est sur que si en plus tu bois... c'est gâcher...  


Bon ceci dit, moi j'suis ch'ti à 100% et comme ont dit la haut, "les bretons c'est sacAvin et compagnie"...  :love:


----------



## estomak (28 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: tout s'explique finalement... :rateau:
> 
> C'est sur que si en plus tu bois... c'est gâcher...
> 
> Bon ceci dit, moi j'suis ch'ti à 100% et comme ont dit la haut, "les bretons c'est sacAvin et compagnie"...  :love:



le cidre c'est pas de l'alcool! ça saoule pas. :rateau:
Ou alors, faut en boire des tonneaux!
-Et les bretons ont une tres bonne réputation dans le Nord, surtout chez les filles.


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juillet 2008)

le cidre, c'est normand 






:casse:  
Quoi, je ne suis pas sur le fil des normands?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> le cidre, c'est normand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qui a dit que le cidre avait une nationalité ? Le cidre il n'est pas plus normand que breton, même la brie est une région à cidre, et le cidre des fermes de Seine et Marne est aussi bon que celui que je buvais lors de mes vacances en Pays d'Auge, ou celui des vergers de ma Bretagne tant chérie !

Ne soyons pas chauvins, le cidre mérite mieux que ça ! :love:


----------



## estomak (28 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qui a dit que le cidre avait une nationalité ? Le cidre il n'est pas plus normand que breton, même la brie est une région à cidre, et le cidre des fermes de Seine et Marne est aussi bon que celui que je buvais lors de mes vacances en Pays d'Auge, ou celui des vergers de ma Bretagne tant chérie !
> 
> Ne soyons pas chauvins, le cidre mérite mieux que ça ! :love:



je disais ça dans le sens ou dans le nord, les gens boivent de la bierre, pas du cidre. dans la campagne bretonne, jusqu'à  récemment, il ne buvait que du cidre, et rarement de l'eau.
c'est mon arriere grand mere qui racontait ça.


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2008)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bassman (30 Juillet 2008)

Et Pan ! Un breton en moins. Désolé frère


----------



## kasarus (30 Juillet 2008)

ça shoote dur... 




			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et Pan ! Un breton en moins. Désolé frère




The Crying Killer


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Et Pan ! Un breton en moins. Désolé frère



[YOUTUBE]0qZkXUu2v90[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macpacman (7 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> hein ?!



anta maf'mt? goullou bslama alaïkoum, khoya


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> anta maf'mt? goullou bslama alaïkoum, khoya



shalom aleikhem haver !


----------



## macpacman (7 Août 2008)

OK,OK

Je vois qu'on s'est compris.

PS: "enfin démissionnaire" qu'est-ce que ça veut dire, ça?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> PS: "enfin démissionnaire" qu'est-ce que ça veut dire, ça?


 
Qu'il en a marre de la levrette et peine avec l'orthographe.


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Qu'il en a marre de la levrette et peine avec l'orthographe.



voilà sauf que je continue à aimer la levrette


----------



## macpacman (8 Août 2008)

T'as bien raison!


----------



## macpacman (8 Août 2008)

zed a dit:


> Mais ya rien d'autre....


 
Bien sûr que si!
À Nantes en tout premier lieu, il y a: :love:LE COEUR DE LA DUCHESSE ANNE!:king:

Il y a aussi un gros éléphant , une grosse araignée et plein d'autres bestioles toutes plus belles les unes que les autres.


----------



## macmarco (8 Août 2008)

Les bretons de MacG [/SIZE][/B](de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)






: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## alèm (8 Août 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> Bien sûr que si!
> À Nantes en tout premier lieu, il y a: :love:LE COEUR DE LA DUCHESSE ANNE!:king:
> 
> Il y a aussi un gros éléphant , une grosse araignée et plein d'autres bestioles toutes plus belles les unes que les autres.



ouais mais elles couchent pas !


----------



## macpacman (9 Août 2008)

Attends Alèm, déconne pas!
Déjà avec ta levrette...
En fait moi j'avais pas pigé. J'ai répondu gentiment histoire de répondre, quoi. Après recherche j'ai compris. Tu fais ce que tu veux avec PonkHead mais ceci ne nous regarde pas.

Allez, sans rancune


----------



## m0ugly (9 Août 2008)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elkø (35)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## macpacman (9 Août 2008)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elkø (35)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macpacman (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.


----------



## macpacman (9 Août 2008)

"V I S T A Véritablement Instable Soyez Totalement Apple"

Trop top, Elkø

Je la ressortirai

A+


----------



## estomak (9 Août 2008)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elkø (35)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macpacman (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EsTomak (35)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.


----------



## macmarco (9 Août 2008)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elkø (35)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macpacman (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EsTomak (35)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## freefalling (9 Août 2008)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elkø (35)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macpacman (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EsTomak (35)
Freefalling (29 - 35)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2008)

il est moche votre fil&#8230; ça donne pas envie d'aimer la bretagne&#8230; 

bon, allez je file à St-Naze écouter la Jeunesse Sonique !


----------



## macpacman (19 Août 2008)

Allez voir le site des filets bleus, c'est trop top 

http://filetsbleus.free.fr/index.html

En bon Tréguncois, je voudrais retrouver la chanson de la SNSM. J'ai réussi à trouver les paroles

http://breizh.hku.nl/info/trevignon/trevignon.html

mais pas la musique et les partitions.  Les avez-vous?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (19 Août 2008)

Je rentre du Luberon pour retrouver cette éternelle pluie...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2008)

Meuh non, il ne pleut pas tjs en Bretagne... Tu connais le proverbe :

_Quand le pêcheur breton ne voit pas la côte, c'est qu'il pleut.
Quand le pêcheur breton voit la côte, c'est qu'il va pleuvoir._


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Meuh non, il ne pleut pas tjs en Bretagne... Tu connais le proverbe :
> 
> _Quand le pêcheur breton ne voit pas la côte, c'est qu'il pleut.
> Quand le pêcheur breton voit la côte, c'est qu'il va pleuvoir._



Oui, d'ailleurs on peut noter aussi que contrairement au charcutier, le pêcheur voit les côtes avant le port 

Bon, cela dit, môssieur le troupère, en bretagne, il ne pleut jamais !  Le climat est certes parfois assez vivifiant, mais c'est pas pareil ! :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2008)

Oui, il ne pleut pas plus en Bretagne que dans ma Normandie natale


----------



## Romuald (19 Août 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, il ne pleut pas plus en Bretagne que dans ma Normandie natale


D'ailleurs, à Honfleur, si on ne voit pas le Havre, c'est qu'il pleut, et si on voit le Havre..


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2008)

M'en fous, je ne suis pas du Havre


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2008)

Bon, eh ! Les guignols là, ouvrez vous un topic "J'irai revoir ma Normandie", hein ! Ici, c'est "À moi la Bretagne" :hein:


----------



## estomak (19 Août 2008)

cet été je suis resté en bretagne, et on peut pas dire qu'il ai faIt tres beau. j'ai pu aller que deux fois à la plage, sur deux mois, et pourtant j'suis pas loin de siant malo.

La photo de fat boy slim, ça fait rever quand meme!
:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2008)

C'est vrai que cet été, c'est vachement vivifiant


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Août 2008)

je suis allé à saint malo cet été!! en juillet beau , chaleur douce ... plage , des bikinis jusque dans les rues :love::rose:
le bonheur de bretagne


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Août 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> ... des bikinis jusque dans les rues :love::rose:



Le laisser aller du petit peuple en vacances fait peine à voir...


----------



## kasarus (23 Août 2008)

C'est absolument super beau, la Bretagne.

15 jours d'habitable sur un A35 (Archambault). en pleine baston (génial)



Que du bonheur, sans compter la personne avec qui j'étais


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Que du bonheur, sans compter la personne avec qui j'étais



T'as niqué, alors?...


----------



## kasarus (23 Août 2008)

Quelle délicatesse...

Mais, pour répondre à ta question.

Non, j'ai pas niqué.
Mais, le bonheur ne se réduit pas uniquement à de la niquerie.
La vie serait bien monotone.
Tu dois sûrement comprendre, même si ton masque virtuel ne te permet pas de le laisser paraître.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2008)

Disons que je n'aborde le sujet qu'avec des gens très proches et que je n'ai pas besoin d'aller claironner et m'épancher ailleurs... 

merci pour ta leçon de vie, petit homme...


----------



## Lila (26 Août 2008)

...la Bretagne j'en reviens .....c'était super ..comme d'hab .....

ps: et j'ai bien niqué aussi là-bas :love: (l'effet coquillage sûrement...)


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (26 Août 2008)

On dit : "j'ai pique-niqué" ! 

C'est pas ça qui ramènera le soleil en tous cas


----------



## Lila (26 Août 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> On dit : "j'ai pique-niqué" !



...oui aussi .....mais c'était juste avannnnnt deeee .....


----------



## macmarco (8 Avril 2009)

Je viens de créer un groupe "A moi la Bretagne !", vous êtes évidemment tous cordialement invités !


----------



## macmarco (8 Avril 2009)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elkø (35)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macpacman (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EsTomak (35)
Freefalling (29 - 35)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juillet 2009)

Ca pionce en attendant le FIL ?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2009)

Ca cuve :casse:


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juillet 2009)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elkø (35)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macpacman (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EsTomak (35)
Freefalling (29 - 35)
Thunderheart (56-Groix/Lorient)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/QUOTE]


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juillet 2009)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie 56/35 (=1.6)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elkø (35)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macpacman (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EsTomak (35)
Freefalling (29 - 35)
Thunderheart (56-Groix/Lorient)
le_magi61 (92, marié à une bretonne du 29) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## stephaaanie (20 Juillet 2009)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie (56/Telfisaki/Palais)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elkø (35)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macpacman (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EsTomak (35)
Freefalling (29 - 35)
Thunderheart (56-Groix/Lorient)
le_magi61 (92, marié à une bretonne du 29) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mise à jour.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juillet 2009)

Cette année, l'air estival est à nouveau vivifiant


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Juillet 2009)

tu appelles ça comme ça "les embruns" toi? :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2009)

le_magi61 a dit:


> tu appelles ça comme ça "les embruns" toi? :rateau:



Relis Astérix ! (je ne sais plus lequel)
de mémoire : 'ici l'air est vivifiant. chez les autres, il pleut'


Et tant que j'y suis, né parigot du XIV° (montparnasse...) avec des ancètres successivement passés du 35 (Rennes) au 29 (Huelgoat) puis au 56 (LE Golfe), ça devrait le faire. 


*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie (56/Telfisaki/Palais)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elkø (35)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macpacman (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EsTomak (35)
Freefalling (29 - 35)
Thunderheart (56-Groix/Lorient)
le_magi61 (92, marié à une bretonne du 29) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Romuald (descendant de 35 - 29 - 56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Relis Astérix ! (je ne sais plus lequel)
> de mémoire : 'ici l'air est vivifiant. chez les autres, il pleut'


"Astérix chez les Bretons" ?!...


----------



## jro44 (21 Juillet 2009)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie (56/Telfisaki/Palais)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elkø (35)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macpacman (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EsTomak (35)
Freefalling (29 - 35)
Thunderheart (56-Groix/Lorient)
le_magi61 (92, marié à une bretonne du 29) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jro44 (44, Sainte Luce sur Loire) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mise à jour.


----------



## stephaaanie (21 Juillet 2009)

jro44 a dit:


> Berrichon d'origine, mais habitant NANTES (Sainte Luce plus exactement) et deux enfants nés à NANTES : je peux donc me considér*er* comme appartenant à ce groupe



Tu vas me faire le plaisir d'éditer immédiatement ton message et de retirer simplement les balises 
 [/QUOTE], comme indiqué dans la notice. 


Merci bien.


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juillet 2009)

Bien, bien, ça se réveille ici 

Profitons en pour poser une ou deux petites questions.
Quels sont les revendeurs Apple dans la région et qu'en pensez vous ? 
Pour ma part j'étais passé par l'Apple Store.

Ensuite, y a-t-il, sur le même modèle que les LUG pour Linux (coucou à Rhizomes et Tuxbihan) des groupe d'utilisateurs Apple dans le coin ?


----------



## jro44 (21 Juillet 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Tu vas me faire le plaisir d'éditer immédiatement ton message et de retirer simplement les balises


, comme indiqué dans la notice. 
[/QUOTE]

C'est fait.

Toutes mes _confuses _:rose:


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> "Astérix chez les Bretons" ?!...



Je pencherai plutôt pour 'et les normands', quand ils emmènent Goudurix sur la plage. Mais je peux me tromper :rose:


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2009)

Je vérifie...


ÉDIT : Exact !... 

"Dans le midi de la Gaule il pleut. Ici c'est tout juste un peu humide. Vivifiant. Pas vrai, Astérix ?" 
"Ce matin, ça devient de plus en plus vivifiant !"


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juillet 2009)

C'est bien ce que je disais, "_vivifiant_" 
N'ai rien inventé...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (21 Juillet 2009)

: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (49) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie (56/Telfisaki/Palais)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elkø (35)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macpacman (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EsTomak (35)
Freefalling (29 - 35)
Thunderheart (56-Groix/Lorient)
le_magi61 (92, marié à une bretonne du 29) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jro44 (44, Sainte Luce sur Loire) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mise à jour.


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:
			
		

> _Citation:
> Envoyé par jro44 Voir le message
> Berrichon d'origine, mais habitant NANTES (Sainte Luce plus exactement) et deux enfants nés à NANTES : je peux donc me considérer comme appartenant à ce groupe
> _
> Tu vas me faire le plaisir d'éditer immédiatement ton message et de retirer simplement les balises [ / QUOTE], comme indiqué dans la notice.





jro44 a dit:


> C'est fait.
> 
> Toutes mes _confuses _:rose:



Pis ce qui serait bien, c'est que tu me remettes dans la liste, parce que de la façon dont tu t'y es pris, je n'y suis plus


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2009)

Ah les nioub's :mouais:


----------



## jro44 (22 Juillet 2009)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie (56/Telfisaki/Palais)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elkø (35)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macpacman (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EsTomak (35)
Freefalling (29 - 35)
Thunderheart (56-Groix/Lorient)
le_magi61 (92, marié à une bretonne du 29) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Romuald (descendant de 35 - 29 - 56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jro44 (Nantes) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h11 ----------




GlobalCut a dit:


> Ah les nioub's :mouais:



Nan, berrichon d'origine j'te dis !

Et comme on dit là bas : _99 cochons et un berrichon, ça fait 100 bêtes_


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2009)

Il y a le groupe des bretons aussi&#8230;


----------



## Math.p (26 Juillet 2009)

Un Breton de plus dans les rangs ! Originaire du 29, d'un toouuut petit village de 600 âmes l'année pour atteindre beaucoup plus l'été grâce à notre jolie plage... 

Voici: l'Île-Tudy !!


----------



## Cleveland (26 Juillet 2009)

Alors les Bretons Nantes est ce en Bretagne pour vous ?


----------



## jugnin (26 Juillet 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Alors les Bretons Nantes est ce en Bretagne pour vous ?



Et _ma main dans ta gueule©_, c'est en Bretagne ?


----------



## Cleveland (27 Juillet 2009)

Pourtant Nantes est connu pour être historiquement l'un des ports principaux de Bretagne ... 

Et le Château de la Duchesse Anne de Bretagne !!!!


----------



## Romuald (27 Juillet 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Et _ma main dans ta gueule©_, c'est en Bretagne ?



Non, je mets ça plus au Sud, vers une ïle&#8482; ...


----------



## macmarco (27 Juillet 2009)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)






: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
*Rejoignez le groupe !* 

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie (56/Telfisaki/Palais)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elkø (35)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macpacman (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EsTomak (35)
Freefalling (29 - 35)
Thunderheart (56-Groix/Lorient)
le_magi61 (92, marié à une bretonne du 29) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Romuald (descendant de 35 - 29 - 56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jro44 (Nantes) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Math.p (Île Tudy - 29)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, je mets ça plus au Sud, vers une ïle&#8482; ...



Je confirme... Plus précisément dans le canton de Calciu in Culu, pas très loin de Scapizzone in Bocca... :style:


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Juillet 2009)

Non rien.

Ca m'saoule ce débat.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Elle nous emmerde la Duchesse.
> On va pas refaire l'Histoire.
> Nantes n'est plus en BZH depuis 1941.
> Plus fort : elle n'est plus le siège du Parlement de Bretagne depuis le XVIè siècle.
> ...




Ben, faudrait revoir un peu ta géographie, parce que la Bretagne n'a rien à faire des découpages administratifs de la république, certes tout le 44 n'est pas en Bretagne, mais Nantes, si, Nantes était la capitale de la Bretagne indépendante avant le coup de Jarnac de Louis XI (je rappelle que les ducs de Bretagne étaient des ducs souverains, le duché de Bretagne, d'ailleurs, sur le plan du droit international, n'a jamais été rattaché à la France, c'est juste que le Roi de France est devenu *aussi* Duc de Bretagne, mais dans la pratique, cette annexion de fait n'a jamais fait l'objet du moindre traité !.



stephaaanie a dit:


> LA Bretagne, c'est l'extrême ouest, avec la mer tout autour.



Toi, ton problème, c'est que tu confonds Bretagne et Armorique !



stephaaanie a dit:


> Personne ne se demande jamais si la Loire coule en Bretagne.
> C'est non, c'est évident.



Eh si ! l'embouchure de la Loire est en Bretagne, au nord, le Pays Nantais, terre bretonne, et sur la rive sud : le Pays de Retz*, aussi terre bretonne. 


(*) Prononcer "ré"


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Juillet 2009)

T'en as pas marre de toujours vouloir avoir le dernier mot et de prouver que t'en sais plus que les autres ? :mouais:


----------



## Cleveland (28 Juillet 2009)

Un Nantais ne peut pas se sentir Breton ? C'est quoi ce militantisme a deux balles , sérieux ?


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Un Nantais ne peut pas se sentir Breton ?...



Si, bien sûr.
Comme l'ont si bien dit des nantais. 

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
*Rejoignez le groupe !* 

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (35)
Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie (56/Telfisaki/Palais)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elkø (35)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macpacman (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EsTomak (35)
Freefalling (29 - 35)
Thunderheart (56-Groix/Lorient)
le_magi61 (92, marié à une bretonne du 29) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Romuald (descendant de 35 - 29 - 56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jro44 (Nantes) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Math.p (Île Tudy - 29)
Cleveland ?(Nantes ?)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juillet 2009)

A voir pour l'ouverture d'esprit, je pense :love:


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> T'en as pas marre de toujours vouloir avoir le dernier mot et de prouver que t'en sais plus que les autres ? :mouais:


Ça s'appelle le syndrome du P'tit Robert... 
C'est une pathologie incurable...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (30 Juillet 2009)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
*Rejoignez le groupe !* 

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (49)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie (56/Telfisaki/Palais)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elkø (35)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macpacman (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EsTomak (35)
Freefalling (29 - 35)
Thunderheart (56-Groix/Lorient)
le_magi61 (92, marié à une bretonne du 29) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Romuald (descendant de 35 - 29 - 56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jro44 (Nantes) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Math.p (Île Tudy - 29)
Cleveland ?(Nantes ?)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/QUOTE]


----------



## jro44 (30 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, faudrait revoir un peu ta géographie, parce que la Bretagne n'a rien à faire des découpages administratifs de la république, certes tout le 44 n'est pas en Bretagne, mais Nantes, si, Nantes était la capitale de la Bretagne indépendante avant le coup de Jarnac de Louis XI (je rappelle que les ducs de Bretagne étaient des ducs souverains, le duché de Bretagne, d'ailleurs, sur le plan du droit international, n'a jamais été rattaché à la France, c'est juste que le Roi de France est devenu *aussi* Duc de Bretagne, mais dans la pratique, cette annexion de fait n'a jamais fait l'objet du moindre traité !.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loin de moi l'idée de vouloir mettre d'eau sur le feu mais le *Mont Saint Michel *c'est Breton ou normand ? 

Moi ça me passionne ces débats sur la Bretagne : étant néo nantais (10 ans quand même), donc d'après certain absolument pas néo-breton, et berrichon d'origine, je suis toujours émerveillé par la débauche d'énergie et d'explications historiques dépensée dans ces débats 

Quand je parle de "_néo-breton_", là encore, j'ai crû comprendre que c'est un concept inconcevable : j'ai crû comprendre _qu'on est breton quand on naît en Bretagne _(à Nantes je ne sais pas, j'attends les avis ...). Un petit peu comme quand on veut être Président des USA : il faut être né sur le territoire US et non pas ... au KENYA comme le disent certains


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2009)

jro44 a dit:


> Loin de moi l'idée de vouloir mettre d'eau sur le feu mais le *Mont Saint Michel *c'est Breton ou normand ?



Non, non, rassure toi, là tu ne mets pas d'eau sur le feu, de l'huile, oui, mais pas d'eau 





jro44 a dit:


> Quand je parle de "_néo-breton_", là encore, j'ai crû comprendre que c'est un concept inconcevable : j'ai crû comprendre _qu'on est breton quand on naît en Bretagne _(à Nantes je ne sais pas, j'attends les avis ...). Un petit peu comme quand on veut être Président des USA : il faut être né sur le territoire US et non pas ... au KENYA comme le disent certains



être breton, ça n'est pas une affaire de lieu de naissance (New York et Paris sont respectivement les première et deuxième villes bretonnes du monde), c'est une affaire de  &#8230; Comment dire &#8230; Racines culturelles, ce que j'appelle "les terres bretonnes" sont des endroits où historiquement, la culture et la langue bretonne dominent (ce qui fait, au passage, que les deux premières villes bretonnes du monde ne sont pas en terre bretonne).

Pour reprendre l'exemple de la Loire Atlantique, eh bien je dirais à vue de nez, que le découpage administratif a inclus dans ce département 35% de Bretagne, 45% d"Anjou, un chouillat de Vendée, dans les 10%, et 10% de zone de transition (ou les cultures se mélangent depuis qu'elles se voisinent), et encore, c'est une répartition taillée "à la serpe".

Lorsque je dis que Nantes est en Bretagne, c'est dans cette optique, sur le plan administratif, Nantes est en "Pays de Loire", mais l'aspect historico-culturel de la question n'a rien à faire des pointillés sur la carte, et il ne comporte pas de frontières au sens ou on l'entend habituellement, on pourrait plutôt parler de franges, où les populations de deux régions se mélangent dans une mixité culturelle généralement dépourvue d'ostracisme.

Cela dit, ceux qui trouveraient à redire que tu te sentes berrichon en vivant à Nantes n'auraient pas mon approbation, on ne peut pas vivre aujourd'hui, où Nantes est à moins de cinq heures de Paris en voiture, et moins que ça encore par d'autres moyens, comme on vivait lorsqu'il fallait 4 à 5 jours de cheval, ou 8 jours de voiture pour rallier les deux villes. De nos jours, chacun à le droit de vivre ailleurs qu'où se trouvent ses racines sans être regardé de travers par les natifs du lieu !


----------



## jugnin (30 Juillet 2009)

Pascal ! Recrache Julrou15 tout de suite !


----------



## jro44 (30 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, non, rassure toi, là tu ne mets pas d'eau sur le feu, de l'huile, oui, mais pas d'eau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime bien ton analyse.

Je tiens a amener un complément : j'ai vécu un an à la Réunion, et il y a une forte communauté bretonne. C'était en 1998 et j'étais bleufé de voir que tout les jeudis soir (si mes souvenirs sont bons), à l'époque, il y avait un *Fest Noz* organisé dans la ville du Port ! Quand on arrivait là dedans, on se croyait plus à Brest que sur l'île de la Réunion :rateau: C'était rigolo et vachement convivial. Et là où on se croyait encore plus en Bretagne : c'est que ça picolait sévère  Même si de ce côté là, les Réunionais n'ont rien à envier aux bretons 

*PS *: pour "_l'huile sur le feu_", désolé, je n'en avais plus, je n'avais plus que de l'eau sous la main


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> la culture et la langue bretonne dominent



Cette histoire de langue ça me gêne toujours un peu car il y a une partie de la Bretagne qui ne parle pas le breton mais le gallo. Depuis quand ? Je sais pas, mais à mon avis depuis quand même pas mal de temps.
Le problème du lien entre langue et identité dans le cadre du régionalisme est problématique. Il faut pas se leurrer : en Bretagne, à part quelques anciens, le breton n'est plus parlé au quotidien comme langue des échanges de tous les jours. Il est maintenu artificiellement dans des écoles spécialisées très minoritaires.

N'étant plus bretonnants, les Bretons ne se sentent pas moins bretons pour autant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2009)

coloquinte a dit:


> *Cette histoire de langue ça me gêne toujours un peu* car il y a une partie de la Bretagne qui ne parle pas le breton mais le gallo. Depuis quand ? Je sais pas, mais à mon avis depuis quand même pas mal de temps.
> Le problème du lien entre langue et identité dans le cadre du régionalisme est problématique. Il faut pas se leurrer : en Bretagne, à part quelques anciens, le breton n'est plus parlé au quotidien comme langue des échanges de tous les jours. Il est maintenu artificiellement dans des écoles spécialisées très minoritaires.
> 
> N'étant plus bretonnants, les Bretons ne se sentent pas moins bretons pour autant.



Ne sort pas un bout de texte de son contexte, ça te gênera sans doute moins. J'ai écrit :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> ce que j'appelle "les terres bretonnes" sont des endroits où *historiquement*, la *culture* et la *langue* bretonne dominent



Si, des trois mots en gras, tu n'en prends qu'un seul, alors, le sens n'est plus le même, bien que j'admettes que j'aurais du écrire "dominaient" et non "dominent" ! 

En ce qui concerne le gallo n'est pas la seule autre langue historiquement parlée sur les terres bretonnes, il y a aussi le Vannetais langue d'origine gaélique, dernière survivance du langage parlé par les armoricains d'origine, qui étaient là avant que les bretons, chassés de (Grande) Bretagne par les Saxons, n'immigrent en masse sur ces terres désertifiées par les soins de l'évêché de Tours au 4ème siècle (tu te convertis ou tu meurs).

Quant au "breton actuel", c'est en fait le KLT, qui n'est pas une langue historique, mais la synthèse de trois dialectes celtiques différents parlées originellement dans trois régions différentes (Cornouailles, Léon et Trégor, ou Kerne-Leon-Treger en version originale), quant au Gallo, c'est la langue parlée dans les marches orientales (en gros la région de Rennes à Nantes), région qui fut la moins touchée par les vagues d'immigration massives des 5ème et 6ème siècle.

Donc, effectivement, être breton, ça n'est pas juste affaire de langue !

Pour finir, pour ce qui est de la disparition du breton parlé couramment, il faut bien voir que pendant quasiment toute la durée de la troisième république (en gros de la fin du second empire jusqu'à la seconde guerre mondiale), parler breton en public était puni de prison, ça a du en refroidir quelques uns


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, effectivement, être breton, ça n'est pas juste affaire de langue !



Oui voilà en substance ce que je voulais dire.

C'est un peu comme être socialiste : ce n'est pas juste affaire de Lang !


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2009)

Comment un breton fait savoir à son interlocuteur qu'il n'a pas compris ce qu'il a dit ?

-- 
_Les bons crus font les bonnes cuites_. P. Dac


----------



## macmarco (30 Juillet 2009)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
_"À chacun, l'âge venu, la découverte ou l'ignorance." Tri Yann.
"Je suis un breton d'après la *marée noire*." Kofi Yamgnane._
*Rejoignez le groupe !* 

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (49)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie (56/Telfisaki/Palais)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elkø (35)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macpacman (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EsTomak (35)
Freefalling (29 - 35)
Thunderheart (56-Groix/Lorient)
le_magi61 (92, marié à une bretonne du 29) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Romuald (descendant de 35 - 29 - 56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jro44 (Nantes) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Math.p (Île Tudy - 29)
Cleveland ?(Nantes ?)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Août 2009)

C'est quoi ce débat ??? Il n'y a pas débat, Nantes c'est les pays de la Loire point à la ligne.
De plus si Nantes a fait parti un jour de la bretagne ça n'a jamais été qu'administratif et un cadeau du roi de France, tout a été fait de façon grossière, le déménagement du pouvoir breton représenté par la construction du château des ducs à Nantes ne s'est réalisé que pour accentuer l'annexion des nantais à la bretagne à l'époque (comme les chrétiens construisait des églises en Amérique du sud) et Nantes n'a jamais été réellement bretonnant de toute manière.

Moi je demande à ce que l'Angleterre soit rattachée désormais à la Normandie et que Versailles redevienne capitale de la France (ce qui ne serait pas pour déplaire au nain j'en suis sûr)    

Enfin le mieux serait Vezøul quand même.


----------



## Philippe (24 Mai 2011)

Je sais que ce n'est pas FB ici mais j'ai cherché pas mal de moyens de retrouver un vieux pote avec qui j'ai bossé au Maroc, et en compagnie de qui j'ai effectué en 1987 au Brésil un voyage que je n'oublierai jamais 
Nous étions suffisamment potes pour qu'il m'invite à passer quelques jours chez lui, à *ROSTRENEN*, dans la maison familiale.
Son prénom était *Olivier*.
Je ne sais pas si la netiquette m'autorise à publier son nom de famille ...  (me contacter par MP ou email le cas échéant )

Mais bon ... je ne sais pas, peut-être qqun ici connaît ce patelin, et m'aiderait à retrouver la trace de cet ami qui, par la suite, a bossé en Guyane, à la suite de quoi j'ai perdu sa trace. Ce serait très sympa 
Merci d'avance 


PS merci au modo de laisser passer ce message


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Mai 2011)

C'est quoi le rapport avec la Bretagne ?

Moi je cherche un pote, n'importe qui, prêt à me filer 500 euros et si possible aussi sa baraque familiale (mais surtout pas en Bretagne, ras le bol de la pluie et des villes de poivrots).


----------



## Philippe (24 Mai 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;8656752 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le rapport avec la Bretagne ?



Facile, Google tu connais ?








			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;8656752 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je cherche un pote, n'importe qui, prêt à me filer 500 euros et si possible aussi sa baraque familiale (mais surtout pas en Bretagne, ras le bol de la pluie et des villes de poivrots).



Chuis pas en Bretagne mais compte pas sur moi hein, désolé mec 

Elle est chouette ta citation brun caca en signature : c'est de l'introspection ?
J'en connais une autre : _Quand on n'a rien à dire, mieux vaut fermer sa gueule_


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2011)

Comment tu lui a fait fermer son claque-merde à l'autre vezoulien&#8230; 

Et pendant que je suis là, j'ai aussi une requête. Un abruti roulant dans une Ford Escort (la première génération sans le rétro à droite) immatriculé dans le département 35 m'a fait une belle queue de poisson (j'ai vu ma vie défiler). Je peux donner le reste de la plaque si la netetiquette le permet, histoire qu'à l'occasion j'aille lui rayer sa peinture et crever ses pneus&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mai 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Comment tu lui a fait fermer son claque-merde à l'autre vezoulien



Moué, connaissant le numéro (41 pour les intimes), je ne serais pas aussi catégorique


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Mai 2011)

C'est bien ce que je dis, ton bout rouge n'a aucun rapport avec la Bretagne.


----------



## Fìx (25 Mai 2011)

Philippe a dit:


>



J'savais pas qu'y'avait une mégapole en BZH!


----------



## aCLR (25 Mai 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Moué, connaissant le numéro (41 pour les intimes), je ne serais pas aussi catégorique



Ouep, c'est pas le genre de vanne qui l'arrête


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2011)

Nan, mais faut pas être méchant avec Vezoul - une fois, il m'a fait rire, c'était en 05, je crois, j'étais jeune et con, je n'avais pas dormi depuis trois jours et ingurgité pas mal de trucs assez répréhensibles, il était tard...

J'ai craqué, quoi.

Avant de me juger, demandez-vous si vous n'avez jamais fait de connerie de jeunesse, vous...

Après, j'ai appris que, en fait, la vanne n'était même pas de lui, il l'avait piquée dans le tome XII des aventures de toto_pipi_caca.
J'ai été un peu déçu.
Rétrospectivement, j'ai eu très peur.
Je me suis demandé où ça aurait pu me mener si je n'avais pas coupé court dès le lendemain. Il y en a qui se sont retrouvé au Stade de France à rire des vannes de Bigard pour moins que ça !

Moi, j'ai réagis.
Je m'en suis sorti.

Les admins du site ont été sympas, ils ont effacé le post ou je lui dis "ah ouais, trop délire, LOL" histoire de ne pas trop ternir ma net-réputation.

Je le croise encore, de temps en temps, je vois qu'il n'a pas changé. Je ne peux m'empêcher d'éprouver de la tristesse pour lui.
Ca me fait réfléchir sur la course folle du monde.

Non, ne soyez pas trop durs avec Vezoul...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Après, j'ai appris que, en fait, la vanne n'était même pas de lui, il l'avait *piqué* dans le tome XII des aventures de toto_pipi_caca.



Môssieur l'écrivain ponque, au plus que parfait de l'indicatif, avec l'auxilliaire "avoir", lorsque le complément d'objet direct est placé avant le verbe, le participe passé s'accorde ! '_il l'avait piqué*e*_" (la vanne)   

Quant aux vannes du sieur N°41, il n'y a pas de honte à avoir d'en rire  Du moment que c'est pour se moquer de lui (mais une moue de pitié peut aussi très bien être admise)  :sleep:


----------



## jugnin (26 Mai 2011)

Comme on fait avec les tiennes, quoi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Comme on fait avec les tiennes, quoi.



Ça c'est parce que tu n'as aucun humour !


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mai 2011)

OTAR©


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mai 2011)

et dix de der...


----------



## _Trent_ (19 Juillet 2011)

Allez hop je up 


*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)






: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
_"À chacun, l'âge venu, la découverte ou l'ignorance." Tri Yann.
"Je suis un breton d'après la *marée noire*." Kofi Yamgnane._
*Rejoignez le groupe !* 

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (49)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie (56/Telfisaki/Palais)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elkø (35)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macpacman (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EsTomak (35)
Freefalling (29 - 35)
Thunderheart (56-Groix/Lorient)
le_magi61 (92, marié à une bretonne du 29) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Romuald (descendant de 35 - 29 - 56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jro44 (Nantes) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Math.p (Île Tudy - 29)
Cleveland ?(Nantes ?)
_Trent_ (56)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juillet 2011)

On se fait un barbeuk ?


----------



## _Trent_ (19 Juillet 2011)

c'est-à-dire???
Entre breton? Tu nous invites ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2011)

Faudra penser à enlever le p'tit carré rouge tout en bas à gauche à la prochaine citation de la liste&#8230;


----------



## l'écrit vain (19 Juillet 2011)

_Trent_ a dit:


> c'est-à-dire???
> Entre breton? Tu nous invites ?



Un barbecue, entre Bretons, c'est dans la cheminée, hein. Des châtaignes grillées bien au chaud au coin du feu.


----------



## _Trent_ (20 Juillet 2011)

l'écrit vain a dit:


> Un barbecue, entre Bretons, c'est dans la cheminée, hein. Des châtaignes grillées bien au chaud au coin du feu.




Vi, parce que bon tout le monde sait quand Bretagne i pleut... Non mais c'est quoi ces sous entendu ???!!!! ><
On peut très bien faire un barbeuk dehors!!!!


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2011)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
_"À chacun, l'âge venu, la découverte ou l'ignorance." Tri Yann.
"Je suis un breton d'après la *marée noire*." Kofi Yamgnane._
*Rejoignez le groupe !* 

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
Gwen (87)
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (49)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie (56/Telfisaki/Palais)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elkø (35)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macpacman (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EsTomak (35)
Freefalling (29 - 35)
Thunderheart (56-Groix/Lorient)
le_magi61 (92, marié à une bretonne du 29) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Romuald (descendant de 35 - 29 - 56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jro44 (Nantes) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Math.p (Île Tudy - 29)
Cleveland ?(Nantes ?)
_Trent_ (56)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## patlek (22 Juillet 2011)

Cleveland ?(Nantes ?)

Haaaa... désolé... Nantes ce n' est pas en Bretagne... (tsss tssss)


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2011)

Faudrait arrêter avec ça, on n'a rien a foutre des frontières administratives de la révolution, Nantes est la ville des ducs de Bretagne, déjà a l'époque de l'indépendance !  Ah oui, j'oubliais : la première ville bretonne du monde est New York, et la seconde est Paris.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2011)

Et les bretons de NYC viennent en bonne partie de Gourin (56) : fuite des cerveaux ou fuite des cuistots ? :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Juillet 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faudrait arrêter avec ça, on n'a rien a foutre des frontières administratives de la révolution, Nantes est la ville des ducs de Bretagne, déjà a l'époque de l'indépendance !  Ah oui, j'oubliais : la première ville bretonne du monde est New York, et la seconde est Paris.



Nantes en Bretonne ? Le chateau à Nantes c'est un peu au moyen âge ce qu'est actuellement le McDo américain dans les territoires étrangers.


----------



## mikita (26 Juillet 2011)

*Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)





: Les bretons de coeur(s'ajoutent ceux qui le souhaitent)
_"À chacun, l'âge venu, la découverte ou l'ignorance." Tri Yann.
"Je suis un breton d'après la *marée noire*." Kofi Yamgnane._
*Rejoignez le groupe !* 

macmarco (35)
Capripot (44)
chagregel (35)
guytantakul (29)
alan.a (76)
derennes (35)
aricosec
MrStone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nato kino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zed
Gilbertus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IceandFire (76)
Grug
Gwen (87)
davidcaro2
Thebig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah touba...
lalouna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bassman
Lizandre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goro
Tangi (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Semac (35)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fat Boss Slim (49)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Diablovic
Ederntal (35/56)
iTof
ginette107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goulven (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La femme de Goulven (29)
Claude number X (29)
golf
Talchan
Pink Turtle
Dedalus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iFRS
imaout (29)
tedy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Franckie
asybonanga
Franswa (56/44)
jeep2nine (29)
Pascal 77 (56/77)
PoorMonsteR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ZRXolivier
nico_linux (75/31)
jul29 (29/78)
pithiviers (29)
NED (29)
Mops Argo (56)
foux (35)
jugnin (13/35)
stephaaanie (56/Telfisaki/Palais)
BoederMac (22)
Momo-du-56 (56)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



valoriel (56) exilé à Paris :hein:
Toumaï (56/77/Tchad)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GlobalCut (56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
Melounette (29)
Human-Fly (29/78) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arnaud.II (29->35->92->06)
Sloughi (17)
Darkounet (_3-5 reprezent _)
ivash
TrafficDeCouenne (56/69/13) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tybalt02 (75)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CarodeDakar (au Québec)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mamacass (35 mais passée dans le 59>13>56>22>29)
Manu ( 56 mais dans le 64 pour les études ^^ )
miz_ici (29)
DualG4 (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plogoff (29/Alsace)
porte-plume (22)
sundance (56)
aCLR (29 [Ouessant] / 76)
Madeline (MRC des Sources, QC)
Zepatente(Qc * 22)
Lila..pour surfer (Qc * 83)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jerG (22)
pva22 (22)
marc-book(29)
Mano2a( ex 44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kasarus (75) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elkø (35)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



macpacman (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EsTomak (35)
Freefalling (29 - 35)
Thunderheart (56-Groix/Lorient)
le_magi61 (92, marié à une bretonne du 29) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Romuald (descendant de 35 - 29 - 56) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jro44 (Nantes) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Math.p (Île Tudy - 29)
Cleveland ?(Nantes ?)
_Trent_ (56)
Mikita (29/44/86) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:love:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.
Rajoutez votre/vos département(s) de résidence(s) si ce n'est déjà fait.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/QUOTE]


----------



## Camille de Civiliz (27 Juillet 2011)

Partagez tous les endroits bretons qui vous ont plu: service au resto, coiffeur sympathique, magasin à la déco époustouflante ou au contraire atroce. Exprimez vous grâce à l'application i phone CiviliZ.
C'est gratuit, et ça concerne toute la france !
De plus vos avis remontent directement aux oreilles des dirigeants. Soyons utile !!
http://www.civiliz.fr/info/


----------



## hollowdeadoss (27 Juillet 2011)

Oyé!! 

Etant de Rennes je suis forcément breton non? 

Sinon un petit "merci" au magasin DXM où les vendeurs sont bien bien sympas


----------



## Fìx (27 Juillet 2011)

hollowdeadoss a dit:


> Etant de Rennes je suis forcément breton non?



Mué...... limite limite quand même!... 


Mais allez..... on va dire qu't'en es va! .... Même si........


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Juillet 2011)

Camille de Civiliz a dit:


> Partagez tous les endroits bretons [...] atroce.



Mais par où commencer ??? Il y en a tellement.   

"Bretagne" ne suffit pas ?


----------



## Mariejo (5 Septembre 2011)

Demat ..j'aime la Bretagne 
http://fr.netlog.com/groups/ouverture_sur_le_monde/forum/topicid=116076
allez voir sur mon groupe   Kenavo
et pourquoi pas m'inscrire sur votre groupe ...merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h54 ----------




mikita a dit:


> *Les bretons de MacG *(de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance, de résidence ou de coeur)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2011)

À la vue de ce dernier message, je peux dire que la quiche est d'origine bretonne par alliance


----------

